# 5x5x5 Race



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

The rules are easy - I give you 5 scrambles, you take out the best and the worst, and average the remaining 3.
If you get three consecutive weeks in a row sub-2 average, congratulations, you graduate :tu

*Who can join*?
Everyone who wants to achieve sub2 on the 5x5x5.

I will give rounds, 1 round is one week. 

Okay, to the point. (Times are GMT -05:00). The current round starts on Wednesday January 26th, 2011 and ends at Tuesday February 1st 2011. On the end date of each round, you have until I post in the thread saying the round is closed to put in the average, anything after that I won't accept for the previous round 

I'm using WCA format for scrambles.

Scrambles of Round 1



Spoiler



1) L' Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw Bw' D2 Fw2 Dw' D Fw F2 R' Bw' F' D Rw' Uw' L' Dw' R Dw' U Bw2 Uw2 Bw' L' B2 R2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw Rw2 D U' B Uw' Dw' F' U Uw' Lw F2 D2 Dw' F' U Uw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 D' Bw' F L2 Rw U Fw
2) B2 Fw2 R2 Dw Lw U R' Dw' U2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' B L Fw' R U' Rw' R' U Dw2 Rw R Lw' B2 Fw L U' Bw2 R' Rw Dw' F' Fw Rw' Dw' Fw F' U2 B2 U L2 B2 Rw' D' B2 Rw2 Fw R Dw' Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw Uw Lw2
3) Fw' U' Bw Dw' U' D' R' Fw F' Dw' U2 L U' Bw L U2 D2 R2 Lw Rw Uw' D' Fw2 L2 U2 R Lw2 Rw' Bw L U R2 U' Dw B2 Bw Lw Bw Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw B' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Dw B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw
4) D' B Dw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 L D U Dw Bw B2 Rw U' Dw B Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 B' L' D F' Fw Uw U' Dw2 R2 B2 D2 F Dw' Uw F Bw2 Fw Uw U Dw' R2 Fw Bw B' Rw' R' D' Dw' Rw' Dw Bw' L D' B2 D2 Rw2 Dw' F2 
5) Dw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' R' L' F2 L Uw U2 B2 Bw F2 D R' F R Uw2 Fw Dw' F Dw U2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U2 Lw2 L Bw F D2 Rw Uw2 D' L2 Bw' Lw' D Bw F' D' Uw B2 Dw R' D2 Lw Rw Uw2 L2 F2 Dw2 B' Uw' Rw B Bw



Winners will be announced each round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

~Post reserved for graduates~
8 graduates so far:
slocuber
vcuber13
Vinny
rock1313
LouisCormier
Pandadudex96
fastcubesolver
antoineccantin


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1 (January 26th-February 1st)-Scrambles-Results
Round 2 (February 1st-February 7th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 3 (February 7th-February 13th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 4 (February 13th-February 20th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 5 (February 21st-February 27th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 6 (March 1st-March 8th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 7 (March 10th-March 13th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 8 (March 13th - March 19th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 9 (March 19th-March 26th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 10 (March 26th-April 2nd)-Scrambles-Results
Round 11 (April 2nd-April 9th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 12 (April 9th-April 16th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 13 (April 16th-April 24th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 14 (April 24th-April 30th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 15 (April 30th-May 7th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 16 (May 7th-May 15th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 17 (May 15th-May 21st)-Scrambles-Results
Round 18 (May 21st-May 28th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 19 (May 28th-June 4th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 20 (June 4th-June 11th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 21 (June 11th-June 20th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 22 (June 20th-June 25th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 23 (June 29th-July 9th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 24 (July 9th-July 16th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 25 (July 16th-July 23rd)-Scrambles-Results
Round 26 (July 23rd-July 30th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 27 (July 30th-August 6th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 28 (August 8th-August 16th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 29 (August 16th-August 20th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 30 (August 20th-August 27th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 31 (August 27th-September 3rd)-Scrambles-Results
Round 32 (September 3rd-September 10th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 33 (September 10th-September 17th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 34 (September 17th-September 24th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 35 (September 25th-October 1st)-Scrambles-Results
Round 36 (October 1st-October 8th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 37 (October 8th-October 15th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 38 (October 15th-October 23rd)-Scrambles-Results
Round 39 (October 23rd-October 29th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 40 (October 30th-November 6th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 41 (November 6th-November 12th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 42 (November 12th-November 19th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 43 (November 20th-November 26th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 44 (November 26th-December 3rd)-Scrambles-Results
Round 45 (December 3rd-December 10th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 46 (December 11th-December 17th)-Scrambles-Results
Round 47 (December 18th-December 31st)-Scrambles-Results
Round 48 (December 31st-January 7th)-Scrambles-Results


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Weekly over bi-weekly? Vinny had a good point in the OAQT. Bi-weekly is a better format unless it's too much to organize.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Weekly over bi-weekly? Vinny had a good point in the OAQT. Bi-weekly is a better format unless it's too much to organize.


 
By bi-weelky do you mean once every 2 weeks?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't see weekly being a problem to be honest. I'll try out weekly and if I feel like it's too much I'll switch. 

I do ask people post the average first in their post, bolded. Thank you .


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

No I meant two rounds a week. Sorry poor word choice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

I work 30+ hours a week, school full time, training for a marathon, gf, and friends. I doubt that I'll be able to pull off doing this two times a week. If I find one a week is too easy then if the public wants it, I'll do 2 a week.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea two a week is probably a stretch. anyway thanks for organizing the first 5x5 thread. Pretty soon I think well see races for all types of puzzles.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 26, 2011)

2:42.40
3:10.44
2:54.04
2:42.35
3:06.45

Average: *2:54.30*

And yeah, thanks for the thread. It'll probably be a while for me to be sub 2 though haha


----------



## Matt (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

3:31.20
(3:31.74)
3:21.98
3:20.53
(3:19.37)
*
3:24.57*

I definitely have MUCH to improve. Currently, I'm using simple one-at-a-time edge pairing. Honestly, I think my edge pairing is the slowest step in my solve, partly because I'm using an inefficient method. 
Can anyone direct me to a guide/tutorial teaching an edge pairing method faster than one-at-a-time? This thread is enough to motivate me to improve my 5x5x5 times, and if anyone would kindly recommend an edge pairing method for me to learn, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Average: 3:23.92 *

3:15.49, 3:16.77, 3:25.04, 3:58.29, 3:29.97

Meh. Very slow doing the last few edges (including parity)

My 3x3x3 phase is attrotious..35 or so seconds. Timed a regular solve (only 3x3x3 phase with no inspection) and I did COLL into U perm, F2L wasn't that bad, 30 seconds.

Lockups


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

*Average: 2:45.77*

2:46.31, 2:51.88, (2:57.11), 2:39.11, (2:32.06)

Ugh - horrible. I guess I should have done some warmup solves first. It always seems to take me at least 12 5x5x5 solves before I'm reasonably warmed up.  Maybe we should do averages of 100. 

It's really nice that you're having this race; I'm really getting into 5x5x5 again. And I have a much better chance of getting sub-2 at 5x5x5 than I have of ever getting sub-1 at 4x4x4, I think.


----------



## Kian (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

*Average- 2:04.88*

2:03.62, 2:08.82, (2:21.48), (1:59.41), 2:02.20

Meh. I guess this is OK for me.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

(2:35.50), 2:20.88, 2:29.59, 2:29.81, (2:12.65) = 2:26.76

I was just getting warmed up


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 26, 2011)

lol, I think some races is going up in a short time e.g. sub-1 magic, sub-5 2x2, sub-4 6x6, sub-5 7x7 lol


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 26, 2011)

Count me in please!

Average: 2:22.78
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 2:11.91
Worst Time: 2:51.11

(2:51.11), 2:22.10, 2:23.76, (2:11.91), 2:22.49.

Not too shabby I guess. It's unusual to be this consistant.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

*Average* - 2:24.07

2:24.19, (2:21.23), 2:21.74, 2:26.27, (2:30.85)

I don't see myself ever being sub2


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 26, 2011)

Times: (2:36.55), 2:34.31, 2:28.67, 2:34.44,(2:21.50) = *2:32.47*

Thanks Ryan for doing this!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 1

*Average: 3:15.42*

1.	3:23.38	L' Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw Bw' D2 Fw2 Dw' D Fw F2 R' Bw' F' D Rw' Uw' L' Dw' R Dw' U Bw2 Uw2 Bw' L' B2 R2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw Rw2 D U' B Uw' Dw' F' U Uw' Lw F2 D2 Dw' F' U Uw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 D' Bw' F L2 Rw U Fw
2.	3:12.14	B2 Fw2 R2 Dw Lw U R' Dw' U2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' B L Fw' R U' Rw' R' U Dw2 Rw R Lw' B2 Fw L U' Bw2 R' Rw Dw' F' Fw Rw' Dw' Fw F' U2 B2 U L2 B2 Rw' D' B2 Rw2 Fw R Dw' Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw Uw Lw2
3.	(3:25.88)	Fw' U' Bw Dw' U' D' R' Fw F' Dw' U2 L U' Bw L U2 D2 R2 Lw Rw Uw' D' Fw2 L2 U2 R Lw2 Rw' Bw L U R2 U' Dw B2 Bw Lw Bw Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw B' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Dw B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw
4.	3:10.75	D' B Dw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 L D U Dw Bw B2 Rw U' Dw B Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 B' L' D F' Fw Uw U' Dw2 R2 B2 D2 F Dw' Uw F Bw2 Fw Uw U Dw' R2 Fw Bw B' Rw' R' D' Dw' Rw' Dw Bw' L D' B2 D2 Rw2 Dw' F2
5.	(2:55.25)	Dw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' R' L' F2 L Uw U2 B2 Bw F2 D R' F R Uw2 Fw Dw' F Dw U2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U2 Lw2 L Bw F D2 Rw Uw2 D' L2 Bw' Lw' D Bw F' D' Uw B2 Dw R' D2 Lw Rw Uw2 L2 F2 Dw2 B' Uw' Rw B Bw


----------



## avgdi (Jan 27, 2011)

(6:05.34)
5:21.67
4:47.58
(4:39.18)
5:06.07

Average: 5:05.10

I got a looong ways to go. But I've only been doing 5x5 for a week.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 27, 2011)

2:06.49, 3:04.31(POP), 2:18.32, 2:40.49, 2:25.12 = 2:27.98

preety bad average


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 27, 2011)

Average 2:44.50

(3:06.04) 2:47.27 (2:23.73) 2:32.03 2:54.22


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 1

*Average: 2:41.68*

2:46.67, 2:40.20, (2:52.28), 2:38.17, (2:34.27)

I was bored. I don't practice 5x5.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello, it's nearly a week. Please update!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Hello, it's nearly a week. Please update!


 
Please do not ask for me to update. It is not needed. I JUST woke up and planned on doing this and your post was not needed. If I am ever late then SURE you can remind me, but do not remind me when the 1st of February has just started. Learn patience..

I'll tally the results in a few minutes


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

*ROUND 1 RESULTS*​1) Kian-2:04.88
2) JianhanC-2:22.78
3) That70sShowDude-2:24.47
4) Keroma12-2:26.76
5) rock1313-2:27.98
6) LouisCormier-2:32.47
7) Evan Liu-2:41.68
8) mrjames113083-2:44.50
9) Mike Hughey-2:45.77
10) Vinny-2:54.30
11) theanonymouscuber-3:15.42
12) RyanReese09-3:23.92
13) Matt-3:24.57 
14) avgdi-5:05.10

Congratulations to everyone who competed! Hopefully we see a lot of improvement over this week.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 2:
1) L Bw2 Dw' Bw' U Lw' F Dw2 U2 Rw' R L Bw' U' F' D2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 F D' B2 F Dw Fw B' D U' L R U Dw D' F D R' D2 Dw R' Uw' D' R' U2 Uw' F2 Bw Dw' U' Bw' U Dw F' B' L U Fw' Dw2
2) Lw' D' Rw2 B2 L2 F Fw2 Bw2 R' B' Fw' D U2 R' Lw Dw B2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 L2 D Rw F2 L2 Lw' Fw' Dw Lw' Bw Uw2 Bw' Uw' U' Lw' B2 L' Fw2 Lw' Uw D' U B L Uw2 Fw' B' Dw L' Rw2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 Dw2 Bw'
3) U' L R B Fw D U' Dw Bw' D' Uw R' Bw Fw' Rw Uw U' Rw' Fw' U' Uw Bw2 Lw D2 Dw Fw L Fw2 R B2 D2 Dw' Lw2 F' Dw Uw2 R' L B' Rw2 U' B D Lw2 U B' Rw' B' Lw Bw Rw' Lw U2 Fw Lw' Uw2 Lw B' R2 Rw
4) B' L' Rw2 R' F' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw' B L Rw' R Lw B L' U' Bw B U2 Fw R U Uw2 F2 Uw F2 Uw' U Dw2 B R' Dw U' Fw' Dw Fw Rw D F L Dw2 B' L2 U' R D F Uw Rw L B' Lw R Uw F Dw2 Fw Rw' 
5) U Bw2 D R2 Bw' U' Uw' Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Uw Bw2 Lw L2 Bw' B2 Dw Bw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw Lw' Bw D2 B2 U Rw' L' Dw' Bw F' D B' Rw' Dw2 F' Bw Uw Bw2 D2 U Rw U Bw' Uw2 Lw' Bw U R' Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Bw R'

This round ends in 1 week from today, so this round ends February 7th, the Monday


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 7) Evan *Lui*-2:41.68


 
You spelled my name wrong :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> You spelled my name wrong :/


 
Sorry about that! It's fixed. For most of them I just remembered the times and copied the names over, though some, like yours, I copied the time and just typed out the name. My apologies


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

All good except for the last solve. I had almost no lookahead that solve. Quite pathetic really

3:04.12, 3:02.21, 2:39.69[pll skip. close to pb!], 2:52.11, 3:51.32 = *2:59.48*

Dropped over 23 seconds from last time so I guess I'll take it :-/.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I'll join this....

Round 2: * 2:41.69 *
2:50.18, 2:13.18, 2:42.55, 2:32.34, 2:57.26

Times fluctuate as I get used to Yau.


----------



## Diniz (Feb 1, 2011)

Round2: 2:22.93
(2:36.60), 2:24.34, 2:30.66, (2:13.59), 2:13.81


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 2

Average - *2:41.93*

2:50.74, 2:34.96, (2:54.16), 2:40.09, (2:32.13)


----------



## Vinny (Feb 1, 2011)

2:43.38
2:36.38
2:31.67
2:24.38
2:31.29

Average: *2:33.11*

Well that was a lot of improvement haha. Probably because I've been practicing big cubes a lot lately.


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 2- *2:07.14* Average

(2:00.97), (2:21.10), 2:02.55, 2:03.00, 2:15.87

3 average solves and two terrible ones.


----------



## avgdi (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 2:

*Average: 4:26.91*

(4:46.47), 4:41.25, 4:17.65, 4:21.84, (4:06.31)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 2

*Average: 2:34.41*

(3:00.55), 2:40.30, (2:26.66), 2:30.09, 2:32.83

Well, at least that was more typical. I've got to stop having these bad solves, though.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 2

Average: 2:18.97
Standard Deviation: 3.39
Best Time: 2:05.36
Worst Time: 2:26.53
Individual Times: 2:14.33, (2:26.53), (2:05.36), 2:17.76, 2:24.83

Got my PB last night, really in to big cubes atm


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 2-
Statistics for 02-01-2011 20:43:43

Average: 2:37.31
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 2:19.30
Worst Time: 2:50.06
Individual Times: (2:50.06), 2:39.61, 2:38.19, (2:19.30), 2:34.13

Very bad average... oh well.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Please do not ask for me to update. It is not needed. I JUST woke up and planned on doing this and your post was not needed. If I am ever late then SURE you can remind me, but do not remind me when the 1st of February has just started. Learn patience..



It was meant to be a gentle reminder. Sorry if you took it seriously and upsetted you, but it was not meant to rush you. I was just eager to compete again, that's all. anyway...

Round 2

Average: *2:22.49*

2:30.93
(2:15.10)
(2:36.19)
2:16.14
2:20.40

Tiny little bit of improvement, great lookahead at edge pairing, and centers need more TPS. Fail COLL at third solve though.


----------



## pcuber (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 2
Average: 2:39.18
2:26.28, 2:39.78, 2:43.44, (3:00.21), (2:26.19)
I broke my BP twice.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 3, 2011)

5x5x5 Race to sub2 Minutes Round 2

Average of 5: 3:05.03
1. 3:04.83 
2. (3:11.82) 
3. 3:06.75 
4. (2:56.43) 
5. 3:03.52 

Yay, I stink at 5x5!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

2:40.83, 2:34.15, 2:20.62, 2:14.17, 2:43.61 = *2:31.87*

wtf that was some of the worst 5x5 solving I have done recently :fp :fp


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2011)

5x5 avg: 2:38.59
(2:16.82), 2:44.42, 2:39.12, 2:32.16, (3:03.66)






I swear I'm the only one thats not chicken.


----------



## izovire (Feb 6, 2011)

Round 2

Ao5 - 2:03.21

(2:09.76)
2:07.33
2:02.83
(1:58.46)
1:59.49

Pretty consistant for me. I use to avg. sub-2 a few months ago and have fallen back.


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 6, 2011)

ROUND 2

average: 2:20.49

(2:25.13), (2:10.32), 2:18.12, 2:23.51, 2:19.85


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

*ROUND 2 RESULTS*​1) Izovire -2:03.21
2) Kian - 2:07.14
3) Keroma12- 2:18.97
4) rock1313- 2:20.49
5) JianhanC- 2:22.49
6) Diniz- 2:22.93
7) ubercuber- 2:31.87
8) Vinny- 2:33.11
9) Mike Hughey- 2:34.41
10) LouisCormier- 2:37.31
11) emolover- 2:38.59
12) pcuber- 2:39.18
13) Cyrus C.- 2:41.69
14) Evan Liu- 2:41.93
15) RyanReese09- 2:59.48
16) masteranders1- 3:05.03
17) avgdi- 4:26.91
Congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 3:
1) Rw' D' L Fw' Bw F2 R' U2 D2 Rw' Fw' Bw Lw' F' B Dw' D Bw2 B U' Fw2 R L D2 F2 U2 L2 Dw B Fw Bw2 U Uw Rw B' U R Rw' L D' Bw L Lw' R F B2 Rw L' U' B' Uw2 Fw' U2 Uw Lw2 B2 F2 L2 B2 Fw2
2) R2 Uw2 Dw2 L U2 F Uw Rw2 D' Dw2 U2 Rw2 L' R2 Dw Bw U2 Fw2 Bw Dw' B2 Lw' R' Bw' R Rw' Uw2 B2 D' B' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Bw R2 U' B F' Uw Fw Dw B' Bw2 R' Rw2 Lw' D' L2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 F Lw2 D' Uw Rw2 D'
3) R L Lw2 D' L' Dw2 L2 Uw2 D2 Bw2 L' R' U Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw' Bw' D' Dw2 R' Rw Uw' R2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 L B2 Uw Bw F' Lw Fw B2 F2 U' Bw Fw R2 L2 D' Rw D Fw2 B2 D L' U2 B2 U' Lw L Fw D2 U2 Bw Uw'
4) U2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Dw' B F' Rw2 R' Bw B Fw L2 B' Bw L' Fw L' Dw' Lw2 D' B Rw' R2 Dw D2 Uw' L' U L2 Dw U Rw2 F' Lw2 Bw R2 L' Bw2 Dw Fw2 U Fw B' Bw2 L R' Uw' U' B2 Rw F Uw2 B L2 Lw2 D B' Uw Rw2
5) Bw2 Dw Bw' U' Uw R U Bw2 Dw2 L2 D2 Uw L' Lw' B' Rw R2 Uw B Dw R' Rw F L' Rw' Fw L' D2 Dw' F Uw D L D2 Fw Uw' Bw Lw L' F R2 Fw2 Dw' B2 L Rw' B' U2 B R' F2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw U' Uw' D2 Rw Lw2 Fw'
This round ends in 1 week from today, so this round ends February 13th, the Sunday


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 6, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> lol, I think some races is going up in a short time e.g. sub-1 magic, sub-5 2x2, sub-4 6x6, sub-5 7x7 lol


 
yeah, that sub-5 2x2 would be great, at least i'd have some motivation to learn something new


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Round 3:
2:51.13, 2:59.46, 2:28.53[woooo pb ], 3:01.46, 2:52.40 = *2:54.33 *
PB single .


----------



## Diniz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Round3:*
(2:08.35), 2:16.86, 2:09.05, 2:19.80, (2:42.55) = *2:15.24*


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 7, 2011)

Average: 2:22.98
Standard Deviation: 6.64
Best Time: 2:05.53
Worst Time: 2:35.74
Individual Times: (2:05.53), 2:16.04, 2:35.06, (2:35.74), 2:17.84

Started well, then 2 not so good solves where I made small mistakes on edge pairing.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 7, 2011)

my best solve so far is like 3:09 after weeks of solving


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 3

*Average: 2:31.84*

(2:43.20), (2:18.13), 2:29.21, 2:34.02, 2:32.30

One nice single in there.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 7, 2011)

2:37.95
2:26.91
2:35.53
2:50.88
2:39.26

Average:*2:37.59*

Meh. :l


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 3

Average - *2:37.56*

(2:19.48), 2:46.22, 2:27.54, (2:53.36), 2:38.90

Good single, PB is 2:12.xy


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I will participate in this thread... I received my first v-cube 5x5 today and it is AMAZING. 5x5 is so much fun now 

Round 3: 
Average: 2:50.53 
2:49.98, (2:39.13), (3:02.84), 2:51.70, 2:48.99


----------



## avgdi (Feb 9, 2011)

Average: 3:25.74
Over a minute faster than last week. 

3:32.76, (3:18.53), 3:22.34, 3:22.12, (4:03.92)


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 12, 2011)

2:12.91, (2:09.87), 2:10.41, (2:35.50), 2:10.67 = 2:11.33

YES very good average! I have been practising alot.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, practising alot you say? Shelley can make one for you 

Round 3 Average: *2:31.18*
Standard Deviation: 4.06
Best Time: 2:21.56
Worst Time: 2:40.53
Individual Times:

1. 2:25.39	
2. (2:21.56)
3. 2:38.09	
4. 2:30.05	
5. (2:40.53)

Horrible, despite warming up before hand. Have not mod my V5 corners. This is a horrible horrible average.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 12, 2011)

1:55.93, 1:51.14, 1:53.74, 2:00.97, 2:19.15 = 1:56.88

Pop on the last one.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 3
3:08.23, 2:57.72, 2:39.72, 3:12.16, 2:57.52 = 3:01.16


----------



## pcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 3 
Average: 2:42.61
2:36.10, 2:47.95, 2:40.71, (2:35.75), (2:52.55)


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 3
Average: 2:10.60
(2:21.55), 2:09.90, 2:10.19, (2:05.26), 2:11.73

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 3: 2:31.56
2:21.54, 2:37.65, 2:35.50, 2:00.41, DNF

Bad.


----------



## clincr (Feb 12, 2011)

4:31.52, 4:19.32, 4:36.83, 4:15.73, 4:44.26

= 4:29.22 

Just got a V-5. The thing that lets me down are the edges. I basically do it piece by piece and it's terrible.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2011)

Sub 2 has been a goal for me for a long time and I have been CLOSE for a long time as well. I am joining in and did round 1 and 2 as well

*Round 1*
(2:33.84) 2:32.80 1:59.43 2:01.66 (1:58.27) = *2:11.30*
first solve had 2 centerpiece twists that I needed to pop, second solve had forgotten edge-pairing that I messed up

*Round 2:*
2:02.52 (2:21.96) (1:58.78) 2:02.65 2:03.75 = *2:02.97*
first solve includes a +2, second solve AGAIN had a massive centerpiece twist during A-Perm costing me > 20 seconds

*Round 3:*
1:56.47 (1:51.91) 2:00.55 2:04.24 (2:05.68) = *2:00.42*
4th solve had twisted centerpieces again and worries me that it might ruin the sub 2 average....and it did


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 13, 2011)

ROUND 3 RESULTS​1) slocuber-1:56.88
2) AvGalen-2:00.42
3) Kian-2:10.60
4) rock1313-2:11.33
5) Diniz-2:15.24
6) Keroma12-2:22.98
7) JianhanC-2:31.18
8) Cyrus C.-2:31.56
9) Mike Hughey-2:31.84
10) Evan Liu-2:37.56
11) Vinny-2:37.59
12) pcuber-2:42.61
13) CUB3R01-2:50.53 
14) RyanReese09-2:54.33 
15) cincyaviation-3:01.16
16) avgdi-3:25.74
17) clincr-4:29.22


Congratulations for slocuber for achieving the first sub2 average in this race! He should be the first to graduate judging off his times. Once again, I'm slow


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 4:
1) L R F Fw Uw2 U2 Dw2 R Fw F2 R U2 Rw B U' F2 D2 Fw2 L2 Lw R' F Uw2 B' F2 L' Rw Bw Lw' Dw L' Rw' U' L U' Fw' L B' Fw Rw U B2 L' Uw Fw R' Dw' Lw R' Dw D Lw Rw D2 R2 Dw' F' D Rw U'
2) U' Bw' F' L Rw2 Uw' B' U2 Fw U2 R2 F L2 F R B Rw' L2 B2 Lw2 R2 Rw2 U Lw' Uw' B' D R B Rw2 D2 U Uw' Fw' F' L2 Lw U' Fw Dw' L R2 Uw2 Dw D B2 Lw' Dw B2 Fw D2 Dw Bw' R2 Fw' Lw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 L
3) R Dw' Lw D2 Lw U2 F2 R' Dw' D' Lw2 R' D Bw' Uw' F' R Rw F' R2 Uw2 D' L D Dw Lw' Dw R2 Lw' Dw2 Rw R2 Fw Rw2 Lw2 Fw U Bw' F' Rw F2 Uw Bw2 Lw D R' Bw' Dw L B Uw' Dw2 U Bw Rw Dw2 Rw Lw' R' Bw2
4) Dw' D U' L' B Bw2 D' Rw Dw' U L' R' Bw R Lw2 B Dw' Lw L' F' Bw' Rw L' Fw B2 Uw U' Dw' D' F Dw2 R' B2 Fw2 R2 F2 B L' B R D' U' B Dw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' Bw U' Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Fw Lw' U B' Lw' Fw Lw'
5) Lw D2 U' Dw2 Rw' Fw Bw Rw Dw Lw Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 R' L' D R' U2 Fw F2 U Lw' Rw U2 Rw2 Bw' L2 D' Lw Rw Bw' D2 B Lw2 D Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' Lw' D' Lw2 Fw2 F Lw' R L2 U Rw' Bw2 Rw F' Bw' R' L' Fw

This round ends in 1 week from today, so this round ends February 20th, the Sunday


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Round 4: 2:28.56
2:22.50, 2:32.47, 2:30.72, 2:19.88, 2:37.05


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 4

*Average: 2:26.04*

2:33.45, 2:22.78, (2:39.30), 2:21.90, (2:06.01)

Wow, really nice for me! One of my best singles ever, although I have been getting lots of sub-2:10's lately. I've still never had a sub-2 single, but this one felt like it could have been.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 14, 2011)

03:03.99
02:30.69
02:47.19
02:31.05
02:50.50

Average: *2:42.91*

Wow, a sup 3. Horrible solves. Bleh.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Round 4*

2:41.75, (2:47.26), (2:10.97), 2:38.13, 2:43.00 = 2:40.96
This average was a little bit better than less week


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 4- LouisCormier
Cube: V-cube/YJ hybrid
Timer: CCT
Statistics for 02-15-2011 20:24:49

Average: 2:27.98
Standard Deviation: 5.84
Best Time: 2:09.40
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times: 
2:32.25, (DNF (mess up parity)), 2:34.31, 2:17.38, (2:09.40)

Better than last week but first three solves were quite bad.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 4

Average - *2:39.93*

Times - 
2:45.62, 2:41.96, 2:32.21, (2:47.20), (2:26.61)


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 4

Average: 2:22.15
Standard Deviation: 4.34
Best Time: 2:12.51
Worst Time: 2:33.73
Individual Times:
1.	2:19.03	L' Lw' Dw' B L' Rw' F2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' B U' Lw' Uw U Fw' L F' Uw' L2 Rw' Uw U L' Rw' U Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 U' B2 Rw' Fw2 D Bw' L Uw2 L Lw' D Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 R F Rw2 R' Bw D' L2 U Bw Lw2 R'
2.	(2:33.73)	Uw2 L Lw' Rw B Fw F Uw' U' Lw Rw2 U Rw2 Dw L' Dw B Bw2 Fw F2 L' Lw2 R2 Dw B' Bw Lw' F2 R' Fw2 Uw' Lw Dw2 F2 Rw' Dw' Lw' B2 D2 Uw' R2 D2 L' Rw' B Fw F2 D' Dw Uw U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw Uw2 L2 Rw Bw'
3.	2:17.40	D L' Rw' B2 F Lw B2 U L D Dw' Uw2 U2 F' Uw U L Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw' Bw2 D Bw2 D Uw' U' B' Fw' Dw2 U R2 D Fw' L2 Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw U B2 R' Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 R' Bw' F2 Rw D' Uw B' Rw Fw' Uw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2
4.	2:30.03	L' Rw R' U F U Rw D' B F' Uw2 B2 Bw2 D' U' Bw2 Fw' F L' Lw' R U2 Lw' B' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw L' B' Bw' Fw2 F L Lw2 Rw Fw' U2 Rw R' Uw2 L2 B' Fw L Lw2 Rw' D Dw2 Fw' Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 D Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw U2
5.	(2:12.51)	U2 B Bw2 F U2 L Lw' B' Lw Uw' B' D2 Dw' Fw L' Rw Fw' Lw' R' Bw Rw D' U L2 Lw R B2 Bw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R' F Lw Bw R' D2 Dw2 U Fw2 Rw2 B Rw' R' F2 Lw' Rw2 R D' Dw Bw Uw U' L Fw2 R' B L Fw R'
(ignore scrambles, I used the correct ones)


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd like to join too! Round 4
1:58.54, 2:16.41, 2:04.17, 2:17.04, 2:07.42 = 2:08.71


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll join.

Round 4

2:05.41, 2:16.51, 1:53.18, 2:02.28, 2:13.27 = *2:06.99*
I am very inconsistent


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 19, 2011)

(2:03.73), 2:12.54, (2:37.84), 2:11.93, 2:06.55 = 2:10.34

Hardly practised at all this week, but my times got better. 

Strange


----------



## Vinny (Feb 19, 2011)

You said this round ends Sunday the 19th, but Sunday is the 20th?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

Round 4
3:04.22, 3:28.97, 3:19.08, 3:14.05, 3:15.13 = 3:16.08
Ew


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 19, 2011)

Round 4 

*Average: 2:17.70*
Standard Deviation: 4.09
Best Time: 2:02.33
Worst Time: 3:09.58
Individual Times:
1. (2:02.33)	
2. (3:09.58)	
3. 2:24.10	
4. 2:17.83	
5. 2:11.16

Meh. Pop on the second solve killed everything. 5 sub-2 singles this week.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2011)

*Round 4:*
1:59.90 1:58.54 1:58.08 2:21.13 2:04.19 = *2:00.88*
WHY do I keep messing up the last two solves???? At least I got 3 sub 2's this time. I am sooooo close (again)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 4 Results!​
1) AvGalen-2:00.88
2) TheMachanga- 2:06.99
3) akiramejin-2:08.71
4) rock1313-2:10.34
5) JianhanC-2:17.70
6) Keroma12-2:22.15
7) Mike Hughey-2:26.04
8) LouisCormier-2:27.98
9) Cyrus C.-2:28.56
10) Evan Liu-2:39.93
11) CUB3R01-2:40.96
12) Vinny-2:42.91
13) cincyaviation-3:16.08

Apologies for not updating this yesterday, very busy lately trying to memorize stuff, the competition on Saturday, and a date on Sunday.

Should be back to normal schedule. Had no time to compete this past week


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 5:
1) L' Rw2 D2 R Fw2 R Fw' Dw Uw' B Uw U Dw Rw2 R' U2 Lw' D2 B' Lw' B' Dw L B R' D Rw' Dw' Bw Fw' Uw2 B Uw' F2 Dw' F2 Lw B Fw2 Uw' D' Lw B F2 Uw2 U' Dw' L Dw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw B' Lw2 R2 Dw Lw R'
2) Bw2 D' U2 R Bw' Lw2 Rw' B Uw2 D2 Rw R2 F Rw' Fw' U Lw R2 Fw' L' Bw2 Lw' R' Uw2 U2 Bw' D Bw' L' D2 L' Uw2 R2 U Lw Bw2 U2 Rw' F' L2 F2 R2 Fw Bw2 Lw' Fw2 F' R Uw D Lw2 Uw' U' Dw2 Rw Dw2 Rw D2 R' Bw'
3) Rw2 B' U' D F Bw2 U D Uw Bw' Uw2 U2 Dw' R Dw F R B' Rw' B Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Dw2 F Bw2 Dw' F' Fw U' Bw U Rw' Fw B' Bw2 Rw D' Rw U Rw' Fw Dw Bw Rw2 D' Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw' B' D L2 B Bw U F Bw Lw'
4) B Lw' F' Rw2 U Bw' U2 Rw2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 U F2 Dw B2 L2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Bw' F Lw2 R2 U R' D2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' R Uw' R Uw2 Fw2 D Lw2 U' L' U' Lw2 D' U2 B2 R U Dw L2 Lw' Fw Lw2 B' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' F'
5) U L2 F B Lw2 Fw Dw2 Bw L2 F' R D L' D Fw' Lw' R' L' B U2 F D' Bw' F' R2 Uw D Dw B' Bw R' F D' R' B Rw2 L' Lw2 U2 Fw B Dw B' D Uw' L' Bw' D Bw' Rw2 F' Rw Dw' L Lw2 Bw' F' U Rw Dw2

Starts today, February 21st, ends a week from today, so February 27th .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 5

*Average: 2:32.75*

(2:22.80), 2:39.51, 2:28.33, (2:41.21), 2:30.42

Not as good this time, I'm afraid.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 21, 2011)

2:37.20
2:26.32
2:48.39
2:48.17
2:25.76

Average: *2:37.17*

2 really bad solves...


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 22, 2011)

Average: 2:21.43
Standard Deviation: 4.48
Best Time: 2:15.32
Worst Time: 2:30.21
Individual Times:
1.	(2:30.21)	2.	2:17.16	3.	(2:15.32)	4.	2:17.53	5.	2:29.60


----------



## slocuber (Feb 22, 2011)

1:47.80, 2:04.89, 1:49.43, 1:49.53, 1:49.83 = 1:49.60

Yess, my first sub 1:50. Fantastic round for me


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 22, 2011)

Average: 2:55.51
Standard Deviation: 3.27
Best Time: 2:45.68
Worst Time: 2:59.76
Individual Times:
1.	2:58.74
2.	(2:45.68)
3.	2:58.24
4.	2:49.54
5.	(2:59.76)

Looks like I am going to be here for a while.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 3:50.09
Standard Deviation: 12.85
Best Time: 3:31.99
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times: 
(3:31.99)
3:54.15
(DNF) - A center jumped out, why????
3:34.10
4:02.03

I was so tired when I did this solves. Normally I manage a sub 3:20 easily. Next round it will be a lot better.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 23, 2011)

Round 5 - LouisCormier
Average: 2:28.11

Times: 
(2:51.71), 2:18.71, (2:18.44), 2:36.34, 2:29.27+


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 5: 2:41.05*
2:45.52, 2:45.03, 2:32.61, 2:30.97, DNF

lol


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 5

Average - *2:39.55*

2:37.66, (2:33.99), 2:35.05, (2:51.40), 2:45.93


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2011)

Round 5


Average: *2:07.56*
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 2:02.27
Worst Time: 2:12.92
Individual Times:
1. (2:02.27)
2. 2:07.36	
3. 2:07.19	
4. (2:12.92)
5. 2:08.14

Quite good, PB Ao5 is 2:07.31


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 26, 2011)

2:15.83, (2:16.97), 2:04.47, (1:49.44), 2:13.45 = 2:11.25

WHAT A SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats now my pb single.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

Round 5: 
2:54.84, 2:37.57, (2:36.60), (3:10.26), 2:48.41 = 2:46.94

Worse than usual.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2011)

*Round 5:*
(2:37.13) (2:15.81) 2:23.40 2:20.80 2:27.93 = 2:24.03

Done after being await for just a bit more than 48 hours


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Pathetic. I'm embarrassed to have this online.

2:50.29, 3:11.10, 3:11.60, 3:04.39, 3:38.34 = 3:09.03


----------



## DrCube (Feb 26, 2011)

Really noobish question: What does a "w" behind the R's L's, etc. mean? :fp

Edit: and why does it still say I have 0 posts?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 26, 2011)

DrCube said:


> Really noobish question: What does a "w" behind the R's L's, etc. mean? :fp
> 
> Edit: and why does it still say I have 0 posts?


 
w means to turn both layers (outer and inner)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 26, 2011)

Statistics for 02-27-2011 07:41:03

Average: 138.07
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 130.95
Worst Time: 195.51
Individual Times:
1.	138.32	L' Rw2 D2 R Fw2 R Fw' Dw Uw' B Uw U Dw Rw2 R' U2 Lw' D2 B' Lw' B' Dw L B R' D Rw' Dw' Bw Fw' Uw2 B Uw' F2 Dw' F2 Lw B Fw2 Uw' D' Lw B F2 Uw2 U' Dw' L Dw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw B' Lw2 R2 Dw Lw R'
2.	140.68	Bw2 D' U2 R Bw' Lw2 Rw' B Uw2 D2 Rw R2 F Rw' Fw' U Lw R2 Fw' L' Bw2 Lw' R' Uw2 U2 Bw' D Bw' L' D2 L' Uw2 R2 U Lw Bw2 U2 Rw' F' L2 F2 R2 Fw Bw2 Lw' Fw2 F' R Uw D Lw2 Uw' U' Dw2 Rw Dw2 Rw D2 R' Bw'
3.	(130.95)	Rw2 B' U' D F Bw2 U D Uw Bw' Uw2 U2 Dw' R Dw F R B' Rw' B Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Dw2 F Bw2 Dw' F' Fw U' Bw U Rw' Fw B' Bw2 Rw D' Rw U Rw' Fw Dw Bw Rw2 D' Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw' B' D L2 B Bw U F Bw Lw'
4.	(195.51)	B Lw' F' Rw2 U Bw' U2 Rw2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 U F2 Dw B2 L2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Bw' F Lw2 R2 U R' D2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' R Uw' R Uw2 Fw2 D Lw2 U' L' U' Lw2 D' U2 B2 R U Dw L2 Lw' Fw Lw2 B' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' F'
5.	135.20	U L2 F B Lw2 Fw Dw2 Bw L2 F' R D L' D Fw' Lw' R' L' B U2 F D' Bw' F' R2 Uw D Dw B' Bw R' F D' R' B Rw2 L' Lw2 U2 Fw B Dw B' D Uw' L' Bw' D Bw' Rw2 F' Rw Dw' L Lw2 Bw' F' U Rw Dw2

round 5*
2:18.07*


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

DrCube said:


> Edit: and why does it still say I have 0 posts?


 
Posts in the off topic section do not count toward post count.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 1, 2011)

Round 5 Results!

1) slocuber-1:49.60
2) JianhanC-2:07.56
3) rock1313-2:11.25
4) The Bloody Talon-2:18.07
5) Keroma12-2:21.43
6) AvGalen-2:24.03
7) LouisCormier-2:28.11
8) Mike Hughey-2:32.75
9) Evan Liu-2:39.55
10) Cyrus C.-2:41.05
11) Zane_C-2:46.94
12) zipzap321-2:55.51
13) RyanReese09-3:09.03
14) Jakube-3:50.09

College made this late.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 1, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 6:
1) Fw' B2 Uw B' U2 Dw' Uw' B2 F' Lw2 D2 B2 L2 Lw' F Lw' L' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw B' Bw F2 Lw Rw Bw Uw2 Fw D U' L F' Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 Uw2 R2 Fw' R' Rw2 D2 Bw' L2 Uw' F' Fw B' Dw2 B2 Bw2 R' B L Rw2
2) Fw' Bw2 B R2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Lw2 U2 F' D F2 Uw' F2 U' Fw' D U2 Dw2 F' U Bw R2 F' D Fw D U' Lw' Fw2 U F2 L Uw F' R' Bw2 Lw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Dw' Bw' F2 L2 Rw B Dw Rw Bw2 L2 Uw Bw R' Fw' Lw2 Fw' Bw2
3) Lw Dw' U' Uw' D2 Fw2 U2 Lw R2 Fw' L' Dw L Fw2 D R2 L2 D' Rw2 Bw D U Fw U' L2 R2 B' Fw' Bw2 R' U2 D2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R Uw' F U2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 D2 R2 B2 Dw' L' Rw R' Dw' Fw B D' Bw2 Lw' Uw B' Dw
4) F' D U2 Fw B2 U Rw Fw2 F D2 L2 Bw2 Fw R' Uw2 Bw2 B' Uw2 L Lw F Rw Bw B F R Uw' Dw B' L2 R2 Rw F2 Dw B F Fw' R2 D R' F B' Bw' U' Rw' Fw F B2 L' Uw' B2 L2 Rw Dw' L D2 U' B Lw2 F
5) L' Bw Uw' D2 Dw U' B L2 Uw F' Uw2 Bw' Fw F2 R' B Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 U' D' R2 F Lw' Dw' L2 Bw' F' B2 Lw D' R2 L' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 B U2 Fw Rw2 Lw R L' Bw U B' Lw' U' L D L2 Bw Rw' Bw2 L U Rw Uw' D'

Today is March 1st, so it ends on the 8th. Good luck


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 1, 2011)

Round 6 -
Timer: CCT with stackmat

Statistics for 03-01-2011 18:28:14

Average: 2:24.22
Standard Deviation: 3.75
Best Time: 2:09.46
Worst Time: 2:28.94
Individual Times:
(2:28.94), 2:17.52+, 2:28.75, (2:09.46), 2:26.40

Very nice average  Going to my second competition in 4 days


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 1, 2011)

Round 6

2:21.18, (2:54.45 fail), 2:29.23, 2:23.61, (2:20.22)

Average: 2:24.67


----------



## Vinny (Mar 2, 2011)

2:32.05
2:09.32
2:11.64
2:46.70
2:22.22

Average: *2:21.97*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm in.  Will do solves tomorrow if I can be bothered/remember


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 2, 2011)

PB single. First 5x5x5 practice in 3 weeks. I'm back to where I was. 

Average of 5: 2:53.98
1. (2:25.49[pb!]) 
2. 2:59.81 
3. 2:56.01 
4. (3:20.35) 
5. 2:46.12


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 2, 2011)

Keroma12

*Average: 2:24.28*
Standard Deviation: 1.97
Best Time: 2:11.78
Worst Time: 2:36.61
Individual Times: 2:26.37, 2:20.71, 2:25.77, (2:36.61), (2:11.78)

Somehow missed 2 edges on the last two solves until doing OLL; last one could have been PB but I had to fix that.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 2, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 6: 3:39.49*

3:36.15, 3:42.29, (3:18.98), (4:13.12), 3:40.04

Better than last week, but not satisfied. I can do it much better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 6

*Average: 2:39.99*

2:34.57, 2:36.28, (2:34.35), (2:51.85), 2:49.13

Absolutely awful - big problems in every solve. Hey, at least it was sub-2:40! (barely)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 6

2:47.99, 2:15.91, 2:37.38, 2:27.88, 2:49.05 = 2:37.75


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 3, 2011)

Average: 2:45.18 (σ = 1.67)

2:36.62, 2:46.42, 2:42.83, 2:46.31, 2:48.01

Improvement over last round


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 6: Average 1:58.53

1:58.84, (2:11.16), (1:53.26), 1:54.20, 2:02.54


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 3, 2011)

*ROUND 6*

Statistics for 03-03-2011 17:43:40

Average: *2:10.69*
Standard Deviation: 2.95
Best Time: 119.32
Worst Time: 161.78
Individual Times:
1.	136.02
2.	127.39
3.	(161.78)
4.	(119.32)
5.	128.66


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2011)

Round 6: 2:42.19, 3:09.52, 2:58.19, 3:06.39, 3:02.47 = 3:02.35


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2011)

*Round 6:*
(2:18.40) 2:06.28 (2:01.46) 2:08.80 2:11.25 = *2:08.78*
Not even a single sub 2  centers were just WAY too slow and 2 POPs didn't help either


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2011)

Round 6

Average - *2:38.84*

2:31.75, 2:43.05, (2:43.81), 2:41.73, (2:30.55)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2011)

Round 6: 2:34.04
2:37.02, 2:29.81, 2:26.26, 2:35.29, DNF(1:14.84)
Comment: Timer mess up on last solve.


----------



## pcuber (Mar 5, 2011)

Round 6
Average: 2:37.60
(2:50.08), 2:42.54, (2:24.11), 2:26.75, 2:44.49
I had been sick for the past few weeks.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 5, 2011)

I forgot to do round 5 

Round 6

1:57.88, 2:02.16, 1:57.94, 2:10.19, 1:52.21 = 1:59.33

BARLEY MADE IT =D


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2011)

It is slipping more and more. I was hoping for the scrambles for week 7 but they still aren't there. I know from experience that creating the rankings takes time that you might not have, but AT LEAST keep providing the scrambles on time. I propose to post week 7 ASAP and week 8 on THIS sunday again. The rankings can be done "when you have time" or maybe someone else can do them for you for once


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 6 Results:

1) Kian-1:58.53
2) TheMachanga-1:59.33
3) AvGalen-2:08.78
4) The Bloody Talon-2:10.69
5) Vinny-2:21.97
6) LouisCormier-2:24.22
7) Keroma12-2:24.28
8) AJ Blair-2:24.67
9) Cyrus C.-2:34.04
10) pcuber-2:37.60
11) ben1996123-2:37.75
12) Evan Liu-2:38.84
13) Mike Hughey-2:39.99
14) zipzap321-2:45.18
15) RyanReese09-2:53.98
16) cincyaviation-3:02.35
17) Jakube-3:39.49


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 10, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 7:

1) F' L' Lw' D Fw2 U' B2 L B2 Dw R Dw' L2 R2 Lw' Uw2 D2 Fw F' L' Fw Dw' U L B Bw Fw L2 Uw' L F2 Fw' D U2 Dw' Uw2 B U Lw Rw2 Uw2 F' Bw R2 F' Fw2 D2 Uw F2 U F2 Lw' L' Fw' Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 Dw' L'
2) Bw D Dw' Lw Dw' U D2 B U2 L' Rw' B F' U Bw' U' B D Bw' B2 R2 U2 R B2 Rw2 L' F2 Fw2 L Bw Lw2 F D Rw2 Bw' Lw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Rw B' Dw Uw' B Rw' Bw D' F' D2 B2 L' Dw2 U2 Lw2 D' B L' U' Fw
3) B2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' L2 Bw' Fw' L B Rw2 U' Fw2 Lw' Rw F' R' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 B L' F2 Dw' L2 Fw2 B' Dw2 F2 U2 D' Lw D2 L U Lw' Bw Dw' F2 Lw2 L Bw Fw Lw' U2 Fw2 F' R F' U' R2 U Rw' Dw F' Fw2 Dw' Uw' L2 Uw' F
4) Rw Uw F Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' F Dw' Lw' F Fw2 D' B' R Dw Rw2 Uw R' L' Bw' Fw R Bw Lw D Dw2 Lw' F2 Lw' B Rw' Lw F' B2 Rw' D2 Lw B2 Rw' Fw R Dw2 Fw D' B2 Uw R' Bw2 U Rw Uw R2 B' Lw2 D2 F' Uw2 Dw B'
5) Lw Fw2 U' R2 Fw B2 Dw2 F' Uw Dw' Rw2 Fw Uw R2 Lw2 F R2 Rw Fw' Bw Lw' Fw2 U' Bw2 Lw' R Bw2 B U Fw2 Rw U2 Dw Bw2 Fw' R' L Dw2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 R2 Lw2 Uw' R2 L B2 Bw Fw' Lw L Uw Bw Dw2 F2 D' Uw L R'

Today is the 10th so it ends on the 13th . Short round. Let's start a Sunday-Saturday routine.

Sorry Avg, I really just forget what day this ends on and it isn't until a bump that I remember to look .

slocuber-if you participate and sub2 avg once more you graduate! You didn't participate last round .


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 7: Average 2:03.72

(1:52.91), 2:02.03, (2:42.15), 2:03.40, 2:05.74


----------



## Vinny (Mar 10, 2011)

2:23.00
2:13.73
2:38.52
2:27.61
2:21.17

Average: *2:23.93*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 7

*Average: 2:32.69*

2:29.31, (2:57.12), 2:28.21, (2:27.22), 2:40.54

Three decent times for me, one bad time, and one disaster.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 10, 2011)

*Round 6 - 2:17.28*
Statistics for 03-10-2011 18:28:37

Average: 2:17.28
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 2:09.76
Worst Time: 2:25.04
Individual Times:
(2:25.04), 2:18.06, 2:17.42, 2:16.36, (2:09.76)
Not bad


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 11, 2011)

Round 7- 2:46.54 (σ = 12.38)
2:30.78, 2:44.35, 3:02.69, 3:34.56, 2:32.59

I don't know what I was doing on the third and forth solves.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 11, 2011)

Round 7
Average - *2:33.70*

2:37.99, 2:32.79, 2:30.34, (2:40.63), (2:28.39)

This is the only race I participate in


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 11, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Round 7
> Average - *2:33.70*
> 
> 2:37.99, 2:32.79, 2:30.34, (2:40.63), (2:28.39)
> ...


 Glad to hear that Evan . I'll make an effort to maintain this better then I have been currently.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> This is the only race I participate in


 
So you're saying you're racist?


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> So you're saying you're racist?


 
Wow... thanks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 11, 2011)

2:55.43, 2:46.96, 3:03.84, 2:52.00, 2:27.84 = *2:51.46*

Nice single . Upon realigning the centers I just had to do a 2pair (as in 4x4x4) and all were done. Saved a lot of time through it, the rest of hte solve was meh.. Still pathetically slow.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 11, 2011)

3:28.94, 2:58.77, 3:09.93, 2:51.78, 3:20.27

best time: 2:51.78
worst time: 3:28.94

current avg 5: 3:09.66


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2011)

*Round 7:*

(2:26.07), 2:37.68, 2:42.11, 2:39.09, (2:52.79)[Pop wasted atleast 30 seconds] = *2:39.62 *


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry I didn't do round 6

ROUND 7:

2:10.15, 2:04.76, 2:09.76, (1:56.41), (2:44.84) = 2:08.22

preety good


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 12, 2011)

*round 7*
average: *2:18.79*
2:16.18
2:33.68
2:20.00
2:13.67
2:20.18

not good...


----------



## clincr (Mar 12, 2011)

3:57.19, 3:56.93, 3:37.76, 3:32.33, 3:31.01

3:42.34

Edges are just horrible.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2011)

2:06.83 (2:11.56) (1:58.65) 2:05.03 2:07.50 = 2:06.45
whoo sub 2 single!


----------



## Jakube (Mar 12, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 7: 3:06.45*

3:07.47, 3:09.26, 3:02.62, (2:55.25), (3:15.79)

Finally an satisfactory average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2011)

Average: 3:28.76
*(3:05.97)*, 3:27.13, *(3:48.38)*, 3:13.03, 3:46.12

3:05.97 PB single! My previous PB was 3:34.25. This average is better!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

Average: 5:41.32

1. 5:43.65 
2. (6:09.62) 
3. 5:30.42 
4. 5:49.89 
5. (5:11.03) 

First few solves on 5x5. I think I'm starting to get the hang of it.. last 2 edges are still a bit confusing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 1. 5:43.65
> 2. (6:09.62)
> 3. 5:30.42
> 4. 5:49.89
> ...


 Average?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 7 Results!

1) Kian-2:03.72
2) vcuber13-2:06.45
3) rock1313-2:08.22
4) LouisCormier-2:17.28
5) The Bloody Talon-2:18.79
6) Vinny-2:23.93
7) Mike Hughey-2:32.69
8) Evan Liu-2:33.70
9) Zane_C-2:39.62
10) zipzap321-2:46.54
11) RyanReese09-2:51.46
12) Jacube-3:06.45
13) SoLarisAU-3:09.66
14) antoineccantin-3:28.76
15) clincr-3:42.34
16) EricReese-5:41.32


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 8:

1) B' Fw2 R B L2 R Dw' Fw' F2 B Uw' Bw' Fw Dw' Uw U2 B' R2 Uw' U Bw2 D2 Bw Rw' B Fw2 F2 U' Rw' Dw2 L' Bw2 L Fw Uw' Dw2 Rw' Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Bw Rw' B L2 B' Fw' Dw' Bw U' Dw2 B2 Fw L Lw2 U Lw' R2 Rw2
2) D2 F' Dw' R2 L Dw D2 Uw L' F Uw B' Bw L U2 D2 R Bw Uw2 U Dw R D2 Dw2 B2 D' Bw2 U2 F2 R Bw' U2 B F Dw L2 Fw' U Lw B' U2 Dw R Bw2 L U' Uw' B L2 D R' D2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Bw' Dw Rw B2 Uw2
3) D Lw Dw' Uw2 D2 L' Fw2 F Rw2 R B2 Bw F2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw L' Rw R2 Fw F' L2 R2 Dw L2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' Dw Uw' R Lw B2 Bw' R' U F L' F2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Lw2 F Bw Dw' R D Fw' Dw2 Uw' B2 U Uw2 F2 U' D2 L'
4) F2 Lw L' U2 Dw' Uw' Fw' D' Uw2 Bw2 R' D F2 Bw2 D2 Rw' R' D2 L2 F Bw Rw Dw Rw Lw' Bw' L Rw' Dw' D2 B2 Uw' U' Bw2 Uw2 B Lw Rw' Fw Bw2 D Uw' Rw2 B Bw2 F L' Lw Fw2 Uw' Bw Dw2 R' Bw Rw Dw' D Uw Bw2 Lw
5) B D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Lw' B' Lw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 D' R D2 Uw R Fw Uw Lw2 Rw2 R B' L' Uw B2 Rw2 F D2 R Lw2 Dw' R' Uw2 B' Rw Bw2 U2 B' L' D F Bw' Rw D Rw2 F' Uw' Rw Bw Rw' Dw2 U Uw Lw Uw' U2 R2 Dw2 R L

We are starting a Sunday-Sunday routine, so this obviously ends on the 20th .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

(3:01.30), 2:42.09, 2:58.33, (2:27.34), 2:42.44 = *2:47.62 *

Still so slow .


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2011)

2:07.92

(2:04.11) 2:08.50 (2:39.47) 2:06.34 2:08.91

third one had terrible everything and a pop


----------



## Vinny (Mar 14, 2011)

2:08.91
2:37.84
2:12.93
2:19.61
2:09.51

Average: 2:14.02


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 8: 

Average- 2:02.89

2:03.72, 1:57.94, (2:07.34), (1:57.90), 2:07.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 8

*Average: 2:39.56*

(2:17.81), 2:40.92, (2:44.28), 2:35.91, 2:41.86

Wow, that was awful. The first solve was good, but then it was just terrible all the way.


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 8- 2:55.78 (σ = 8.20)
2:49.88, 2:42.04, 3:12.49[Pop], 2:50.08, 3:07.37[Messed up the last four egdes during edge pairing]

well that was terrible. I need to practice this more.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 8

*Average: 2:58.94*

2:57.36, (2:33.60 (PB)), 2:54.71, 3:04.74, (3:22.85)

Finally sub 3


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 18, 2011)

Round 8 
Average - *2:30.91*
Times - (2:42.51), 2:33.28, 2:32.36, 2:27.10, (2:22.89)


----------



## EricReese (Mar 18, 2011)

My last average in this thread with the white v5. Getting black in tomorrow. Times should drop more.

Average of 5: 4:17.27
1. 4:18.65 
2. (4:45.02) 
3. 4:17.69 
4. 4:15.48 
5. (4:05.39)


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keroma12 Round 8: 2:20.41

(2:33.71), 2:19.81, 2:22.94, 2:18.47, (2:15.77)

should have done a warmup solve


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Keroma12 Round 8: 2:20.41
> 
> (2:33.71), 2:19.81, 2:22.94, 2:18.47, (2:15.77)
> 
> should have done a warmup solve


you average about 2:20 on 5x5 and like 3:20 on 6x6?!


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 19, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you average about 2:20 on 5x5 and like 3:20 on 6x6?!


 
More like 3:40 on 6x6. Apart from races and weekly competitions, all I practice is 3x3, 6x6, and BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Round 8 Results!

1) Kian-2:02.89
2) vcuber13-2:07.92
3) Vinny-2:14.02
4) Keroma12-2:20.41
5) Evan Liu-2:30.91
6) Mike Hughey-2:39.56
7) RyanReese09-2:47.62
8) zipzap321-2:55.78
9) Jakube-2:58.94
10) EricReese-4:17.27


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 9:
1) r B' F2 L D2 d' B' u' f R L f2 l2 r' f F r2 b2 D' f U2 l2 d2 b2 r d u2 l f D f U2 u2 f2 D' d l R' r2 D R2 l B' b2 D2 r2 R u' d L2 D' B2 b2 R2 L2 F d r u2 L
2) F2 d F u r2 B F' R' B l' b' r2 R B' l u R' f2 F2 D u B' b L2 l' r2 f u U2 d' F' R' d' D f2 F D d L' d B' l' B2 f2 d' b2 B R' d2 F d r' U' D l2 D2 B2 r2 d b
3) B' b r2 f' F r2 d b2 u U2 L' u' B' d2 r d2 B2 d b' d' u2 r' f' b' r2 D2 R f2 F b U2 R' l B' r2 U' r2 R L2 B2 L l' r' R b2 U2 L D2 l u r U2 r2 d2 D' B' d' B2 r' f'
4) B2 U D2 B' u f' d2 L' l2 b L2 B R2 u' r l' L' B r2 F R2 b' F' L2 D' B r' U' L2 l' F2 L2 B D b D F' R f' L U f2 D2 U2 d2 L B' U2 d' R2 l' d2 u l2 L2 R' d' R l' b
5) L R d' U b' B2 r2 R' D F' U' r' b l' u r2 l2 B D U' F r2 L' B r2 d' R U' u2 L' R b' l2 B' r' L' D2 f' d u2 U2 L B2 b' L2 r' B2 d F' D L' R' l f' R r' B2 L U' u

Ends next Saturday the 26th . Good luck everyone.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 19, 2011)

2:13.55, (2:17.00), 2:14.71, (2:05.34), 2:11.92 = 2:13.39

Just bad solves and POPs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wat. Insane average...Just had great lookahead somehow..

2:50.89, 2:25.70, 2:50.90, 2:35.58, 2:38.12=*2:41.53*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2011)

*Round 9: 2:25.08*
2:25.64, 2:27.92, (2:13.37), (2:36.95), 2:25.08
Comment: 3rd solve is 1337.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 19, 2011)

1:59.46

(2:04.18) 1:56.06 2:02.28 (1:53.83) 2:00.03

whoo sub 2!!
new PB average


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 20, 2011)

round 9- 2:52.25
(σ = 10.66) 3:07.33, 2:45.03, 3:10.77, 2:37.71, 2:44.40

Need to still get all my times sub-3 min.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 9:*

2:42.61, 2:36.19, 2:29.60, (2:26.46), (2:45.98) = *2:36.13*


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2011)

couldn't get used to the last schedule, but now I am BACK


*Round 9:*
2:07.00 1:52.84 1:47.58 2:16.41 1:59.34 = *1:59.73*
Ding ding ding!!!!

*Round 8:*
2:20.91 2:14.46 1:52.69 2:06.44 1:59.80 = *2:06.90*
Bad start, good continuation. I have the feeling that I am on my way back to sub 2. Feeling a bit better than week 7

*Round 7:*
2:11.88 2:17.22 (2:23.08) 2:19.13 (2:09.74) = *2:16.08*
2 center rotations causing bad lockups. I seem to be doing worse and worse and not getting closer to sub 2 at all. Depressing!


----------



## Adrian E (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 9:*
(2:28.40), 2:24.40, 2:24.61, 2:26.12, (2:24.23) = 2.25.04

(σ = 0.77)  Still a long way to sub2


----------



## clincr (Mar 20, 2011)

3:14.16, 2:58.43, 3:35.07, (3:38.46), (2:44.84)

3:15.89

Last solve was a PB, PLL skip.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 9*
2:43.13, (2:44.09), 2:41.36, (2:22.22), 2:38.90 = 2:41.13

=D. PB single and Avg5 right there.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 9 Keroma12: 2:25.60

2:26.74, (2:35.78), 2:22.82, 2:27.25, (2:18.57)

At my competition I had two 2:10.xxs and my average was sub 2:20 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 9

*Average: 2:35.05*

2:40.35, (2:17.89), 2:38.79, (2:47.33), 2:26.02

Another pretty bad round. One good solve, but generally I'm just making too many mistakes.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 9

*Average: 2:17.19*

2:19.03, (2:22.58), 2:16.34, (2:08.86), 2:16.19

_Okay_


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 9 Average: 2:12.02

2:06.78, 2:21.80, 2:07.47, (2:38.71), (2:01.85)

Eww average and eww notation.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 21, 2011)

Kind of disappointed... I got a 2:10.05 average on the bus, but now that I'm home, I got worse randomly... anyway...

2:17.13
2:26.04
2:26.25
2:21.48
2:22.68

Average: 2:23.40


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kian said:


> Round 9 Average: 2:12.02
> 
> 2:06.78, 2:21.80, 2:07.47, (2:38.71), (2:01.85)
> 
> Eww average and eww notation.


 I normally don't forget in qqtimer to switch to WCA notation. This is blasphemy. Sorry about that. The damage is done so I'll leave it be. I did it very late at night (early morning) though :-/.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 22, 2011)

2:03.93, (2:30.25), 1:59.91, 1:58.63, (1:51.06) = *2:00.82* (σ = 2.26)

I'm okay with this, since this is the first time I've solved a cube in months. I used to average about 1:50 or so.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 22, 2011)

Round 9

Average - 2:29.57

(2:10.31), 2:33.22, 2:26.46, (2:34.21), 2:29.02


----------



## Jakube (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 9: 3:09.64*

3:11.44, 3:10.43, (2:49.96), 3:07.01, (3:15.74)

I week I´ll be sub 3, I know that I can do this.


----------



## Verack (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 9

Average: 2:56.98

3:02.93, 2:46.39, (3:11.55), 3:01.62, (2:25.76)

This is my first post in this thread. 2:25.76 was new PB.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 25, 2011)

*LouisCormier: Round 9- 2:20.10*

Statistics for 03-24-2011 20:39:21

Average: 2:20.10
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 2:09.30
Worst Time: 2:33.53
Individual Times:
2:20.59, (2:09.30), 2:16.15, 2:23.55, (2:33.53)

Started great last two solves were bad...


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 9 

Average: *2:33.51*

2:37.60, (2:11.43), (2:45.26), 2:25.55, 2:37.40


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 9 Results:
1) vcuber13-1:59.46
2) AvGalen-1:59.73
3) Truncator-2:00.82
4) Kian-2:12.02
5) rock1313-2:13.39
6) James Ludlow-2:17.19
7) LouisCormier-2:20.10
8) Vinny-2:23.40
9) Adrian E-2.25.04
10) Cyrus C.-2:25.08
11) Keroma12-2:25.60
12) mrjames113083-2:29.57
13) Evan Liu-2:33.51
14) Mike Hughey-2:35.05
15) Zane_C-2:36.13
16) JonnyWhoopes-2:41.13
17) RyanReese09-2:41.53
18) zipzap321-2:52.25
19) Verack-2:56.98
20) Jakube-3:09.64
21) clincr-3:15.89

Congratulations to everyone, especially AvG and vcuber! Two more rounds.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 10:
1) Uw U' B2 Bw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Bw' R2 Lw2 Dw2 U Lw U2 R U2 D2 Lw2 Dw Lw2 F' B U Dw Uw' B Fw2 Bw' Uw R' F' D2 F2 Uw D' B L2 F Fw2 Dw Uw B' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D Uw' F U' Bw2 Fw R B2 L2 B D F2 Fw' Rw
2) B L U2 Uw' D2 Fw2 Bw U' L D' Dw2 F' Uw2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 L Uw' Bw' Rw2 R' Lw B' L2 D L' Uw Dw Rw' Bw' B2 R D2 Rw2 R2 B D Bw2 B2 Rw' Uw' F Dw2 Bw2 D2 R2 Dw Bw Rw2 U Bw' B U' R B L Bw2 B2 R Bw'
3) Lw2 L' B2 D' B F Dw' Bw2 Rw2 R Lw2 Bw2 R2 Uw F' Fw Uw2 B2 Dw Bw Rw' L2 B' U' B2 Bw' D' R' D U' Dw' B Rw Bw2 L Fw R' D' Rw2 Bw R2 Bw B2 D Lw2 U Lw' D B Lw2 F' U' Rw' R' B2 Uw' Rw' Dw U' F2
4) Uw R' D Bw Dw' Bw' L' F U' Bw2 Dw Fw' R Lw' F2 D' B Dw' Bw' Lw2 D U L R Lw2 F Bw B2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Lw' B R' B Uw Fw' F' D Uw2 B Fw2 Rw' D Uw' Fw Bw2 Uw' Lw' Dw D2 R2 Fw2 R Dw Bw' B L Fw2 Dw2
5) L' Uw' B2 R' Uw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' R2 D Fw Rw2 D2 L' Bw F2 D Dw2 Rw2 Fw B L2 Fw2 B2 F2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 F2 B' Bw2 L F B Dw' Fw' U Dw Rw2 D2 B Bw2 Fw' F2 L2 F2 Lw2 R' Fw Bw' B' Uw2 Bw Fw Uw' Lw

Ends next Saturday, April 2nd .


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 10- 2:33.15 (σ = 1.42)
2:52.38, 2:32.67, 2:29.07, 2:35.08, 2:31.69

big improvement over last round.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 10: 2:55.34*

(3:58.73), 2:48.42, 2:55.16, 3:02.45, (2:47.31)

Yes!!! Finally sub 3!


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 26, 2011)

2:01.03

2:01.63 (1:50.46) 2:05.83 (2:10.68) 1:55.91

meh

edit put wrong time into calculator


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 27, 2011)

2:16.01, 2:07.35, (2:22.43), 2:11.22, (2:04.79) = 2:11.53

I put some jigaloo in it and my average went down 14 sec 
Maybe sub2 single next week?


----------



## DrCube (Mar 27, 2011)

Round 9:
4:03.44, (3:41.18), 4:15.12, (4:52.84), 4:10.19 ~ 4:09.58
Grrr. I can do better.

-DrCube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 10

*Average: 2:33.74*

(2:55.27), 2:35.55, (2:28.71), 2:28.77, 2:36.90

I've been doing lots of practicing with the bigcubes method. That has been improving - I'm averaging about 2:50 with it now - but unfortunately it has the undesirable side effect of making me slower with AvG (which is what I used here). Whenever I practice with one of the methods, it invariably makes me slower with the other one.


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 10
Average: *2:51.99*

2:58.03, 2:49.06, (2:44.15), (3:23.79), 2:48.87,


----------



## EricReese (Mar 28, 2011)

V5 still not broken in. Its getting better, but I can't turn at fast at all. Its really hindering me. Maybe next week it will be broken in a lot more 

Average of 5: 4:25.55
1. 4:28.90 
2. (4:39.46) 
3. (4:13.13) 
4. 4:16.35 
5. 4:31.39


----------



## Kian (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 10- 

Average- 2:07.06

2:10.93, 1:55.29, 2:14.84, 2:10.94, 1:59.32


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 10

Average - 2:27.41

1.	2:39.38	
2.	2:26.59	
3.	2:23.65	
4.	2:18.03	
5.	2:32.00


----------



## Vinny (Mar 29, 2011)

2:18.41, 2:14.04, 2:13.04, (2:04.59), (2:26.94)

Average: *2:15.16*


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 10:*
1:45.02 2:07.21 2:04.97 2:06.46 1:59.94 = *2:03.79*
Good start, good ending, all decent solves in the middle, just not good enough


----------



## clincr (Apr 1, 2011)

(2:53.21), 3:02.93, (3:13.75), 2:54.45, 3:08.67

3:02.01

V5 is noticeably breaking in.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 1, 2011)

Round 10:
2:26.39, (2:27.33). 2:16.80, (2:09.56), 2:18.01 = *2:20.40*
I'm getting faster! woohoo.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 10: LouisCormier- 2:26.41*
Statistics for 04-02-2011 08:26:49

Average: 2:26.41
Standard Deviation: 2.60
Best Time: 2:17.07
Worst Time: 2:45.89
Individual Times:
2:25.72, 2:30.82, (2:17.07), 2:22.68, (2:45.89)

Very Bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 10 Results!

1) vcuber13-2:01.03 
2) AvGalen-2:03.79
3) Kian-2:07.06
4) Keroma12-2:11.53
5) Vinny-2:15.16
6) CUB3R01-2:20.40
7) LouisCormier-2:26.41
7) mrjames113083-2:27.41
8) zipzap321-2:33.15
9) MikeHughey-2:33.74
10) Verack-2:51.99
11) Jakube-2:55.34
12) clincr-3:02.01
13) DrCube-4:09.58
14) EricReese-4:25.55 

Congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 11:

1) Uw Dw' B Lw D' Lw' D' Fw2 Dw' Rw' Fw Lw' B' F' L2 Dw' Uw R Rw2 U L' F Dw' R L' D' U' Lw2 F B Uw F' Fw' B' R2 U F' L2 B' Lw U' R Dw Lw2 R' B Bw2 U2 F R2 F' Lw' U' R' F2 Rw Dw2 U Lw' B'
2) Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 D' L' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 L2 R2 Rw Lw Bw L B Dw' U2 Bw D2 R2 Uw Lw' R2 U' F2 U2 Lw2 R B2 L' Rw' F Lw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Uw D' Bw Lw' R Uw' F' R L' F U' Fw' F Dw' L' U2 Uw
3) U' Fw' Uw' F2 R' Lw' Rw' Dw' R' Fw2 R Fw' Dw U' B L2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Fw' B2 L2 Dw' U Rw Dw' Uw2 F' B Bw' Lw2 U2 L2 D F' U D Rw L R F Fw' L' Lw' B Lw2 L R B' Bw2 D' R2 Dw' U Bw D F' Uw U L2
4) R Lw' Dw Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw D F Fw Uw B Bw2 U2 Bw2 U Fw' Uw2 B2 L' F D L2 Lw' U2 Bw' D' Bw2 Rw D F' Dw' L2 D2 U' Bw L2 U D2 Uw' Bw F' L U' Fw2 Uw F2 L2 D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Lw' B Uw2 R Bw2 L2 F
5) U' D' Fw' L Bw Uw' D L2 D' Bw' Lw U' Lw U2 Lw2 R B' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw Bw L' D' F' L' Dw' L2 Fw' L2 Fw' R' F Lw U2 R' B2 Bw' U D Fw2 B' Uw D L' Uw2 D2 U R Fw U Dw' B L' R2 D' Uw Lw' U' R'

Ends next Saturday the 9th . Good luck.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 11

Average - *2:36.53*

2:39.40, 2:38.51, 2:31.69, (2:43.68), (2:24.30)

Missed last week, oh well.


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 11- 3:03.05 (σ = 5.01)
3:13.27, 2:52.28, 3:09.28, 2:57.01, 3:02.86

Terrible!!
I really need to practice big cubes more.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 2, 2011)

#11

1:59.33

2:02.50 1:54.80 (1:49.30) (2:26.19[lol]) 2:00.68


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 3, 2011)

2:10.53, 2:21.48, (2:37.76), (1:53.41), 1:59.29 = 2:10.43

ARRRRRRG the first 3 solves were terrible. If my last 2 solves weren't very good I would of had an average of around 2:20 YUK


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 3, 2011)

2:10.53, 2:21.48, (2:37.76), (1:53.41), 1:59.29 = 2:10.43

ARRRRRRG the first 3 solves were terrible. If my last 2 solves weren't very good I would of had an average of around 2:20 YUK


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 3, 2011)

Round 11: 2:31.60, 2:12.44, (1:49.40), (2:39.00), 2:34.06 = *2:26.03*
pb single!


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 11: LouisCormier- 2:13.10*

Statistics for 04-03-2011 21:31:08

Average: 2:13.10
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 1:56.29
Worst Time: 2:14.74
Individual Times:
(1:56.29), (2:14.74), 2:11.85, 2:14.04, 2:13.42

Super epic average with PB single  First sub-2, LL was super easy


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 11: Keroma12: 2:00.08*

1:59.70, 1:58.00, (2:03.19), 2:02.54, (1:55.42)

So close! I think I was at 2:25 two weeks ago. Tip: do 200 solves in 1 day.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 11: Jakube: 2:41.25*

2:38.25, 2:46.51, (3:04.16), (2:37.08), 2:38.98

I´m getting better and better.


----------



## clincr (Apr 4, 2011)

(3:03.27), 2:42.39, 2:46.11, 2:50.04, (2:35.78)

2:46.18 (σ = 3.13)

edges are the source of all fail


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 4, 2011)

what are your centres?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 11

Average: 2:56.27

(2:41.96), (3:17.69), 2:52.70, 2:57.30, 2:58.80

Major step backward this week, I know, but that's because I'm really trying to switch from AvG to freeslice. This is the first time I've tried using freeslice in this race. I'm still about 20 seconds slower with freeslice, I'm afraid. The difference isn't quite as great on the bigger cubes, though - 5x5x5 is the worst for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 11:

Average: *3:05.34*
3:11.34, (3:01.63), 3:02.73, (3:21.48), 3:01.96

Not a very good average. No sub-3s and the 3:21 was just fail.


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

Round 11:

Average- 2:15.82

Inspired by Mike Hughey, I decided to do a few freeslice solves. I'm not very good at it, but it's fun and maybe with practice it will be better for me than AVG.

2:16.61, 2:09.31, 2:21.53, 2:23.58, 2:02.38


----------



## clincr (Apr 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what are your centres?


 
Slightly less of a fail, but still fail


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

This might be stupid, but is Avg really only 2 pairing? If not, then what makes it different? I have AvGs thread up. I ask because I'm fast at 4x4x4 with 2pairing (~ 1:05) but 5x5x5 I'm like 2:50 or so with freeslice. I'm thinking if I 2pair on 5x5x5 instead of freeslicing, I can have a decent drop in my times. Logically it sounds good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This might be stupid, but is Avg really only 2 pairing? If not, then what makes it different? I have AvGs thread up. I ask because I'm fast at 4x4x4 with 2pairing (~ 1:05) but 5x5x5 I'm like 2:50 or so with freeslice. I'm thinking if I 2pair on 5x5x5 instead of freeslicing, I can have a decent drop in my times. Logically it sounds good.


 
I've tried to answer your question before, but I guess my answer isn't making sense. For the most part, yes it's really only 2 pairing. However, you do want to try most of the time to have the "semi-pair" to start with, as Arnaud describes in his thread. If you keep the semi-pair in place, everything usually works out really nicely and you never get in any uncomfortable situations.

And I don't use E slice - I use M slice; Arnaud's example uses E slice (he does d d' turns; I use r r' turns).

It's really worth it to go through the examples; they'll show you the minor differences between AvG and typical 4x4x4 2 pairing that matter. If you already do 2 pairing on 4x4x4, you'll certainly be able to learn AvG very quickly by going over the examples. The main differences are keeping the semi-pair in place and handling what he calls "parity before the end". What he calls "flipped wing" is done pretty much the same as on 4x4x4, so you probably already know that, and his third special case of "full 3-cycle" just means you accidentally turned your semi-pair into a solved edge, so you need to find a new semi-pair.

I finally decided to try to switch to freeslice because I know that all the really good people use it, and even Erik has switched now. And I figure it would be nice to be good at both. Currently my goal is to be fast enough with freeslice to be able to comfortably make the first-round cutoff to do a complete average of 5 at US Nationals by this summer with it; we'll see if I get there or not. Even so, I'm going to try both methods a bit right before Nationals, and use whichever method is working better for me then.


----------



## clincr (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've tried to answer your question before, but I guess my answer isn't making sense. For the most part, yes it's really only 2 pairing. However, you do want to try most of the time to have the "semi-pair" to start with, as Arnaud describes in his thread. If you keep the semi-pair in place, everything usually works out really nicely and you never get in any uncomfortable situations.
> 
> And I don't use E slice - I use M slice; Arnaud's example uses E slice (he does d d' turns; I use r r' turns).
> 
> ...



Yes, I think 4x4 pairing methods make a big difference in learning 5x5 edges. I use 363 (I suppose the equivalent of freeslice) and I found that freeslice suited me better and seemed to be easier for me.


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've tried to answer your question before, but I guess my answer isn't making sense. For the most part, yes it's really only 2 pairing. However, you do want to try most of the time to have the "semi-pair" to start with, as Arnaud describes in his thread. If you keep the semi-pair in place, everything usually works out really nicely and you never get in any uncomfortable situations.
> 
> And I don't use E slice - I use M slice; Arnaud's example uses E slice (he does d d' turns; I use r r' turns).
> 
> ...


 
A great description. For brevity I would say that basically you're just making 2 semipairs over and over again until the edges are solved. I use 2-2-2-2-2-2 pairing for 4x4 and I do pretty much exactly the same thing for 5x5. There's really not anything to learn, other than making sure you keep a semipair made, as Mike describes. I also use the M ring for pairing, but I use that for edge pairing in AVG or freeslice.

Like Mike I've been trying to convert recently, but I'm not as fast as with AVG yet, so I wouldn't use it in competition until I think I'm better with it.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 11:*
1:59.38 2:06.78 1:56.56 2:03.96 1:56.69 = *2:00.01*
This was done after lots of practise. I finished that practise with an average of 12 (2:01.88) that had a 3/5 1:57.38 in it. After that average of 12 I did the 5 solves from weekly 14 (1:59.11). So I had very high hopes for this average and even after doing all 5 solves I didn't know if it would be sub 2.....missed it by 0.01. I am very happy that my practice is really paying of, but 0.01 is just MEAN

Edit: thanks for explaing my edge-pairing method very clearly guys. It REALLY all comes down to "4x4x4 2-pairing" from a fixed location where a semi-pair is already made. I still use it and still consider it to be capable of reaching great times with minimal effort (my official PB is 1:40 and I am a really slow turner). I especially love that I only need 1 alg instead of that big list of "last 2 edge-cases" at bigcubing.com and that improving my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 goes simultaneous


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 11

Avg - 2:29.99

2:19.94, 2:33.18, 2:37.05, 2:30.21, 2:26.58


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh ok so I just have a wing with the edge matched up (on L slice F face, for example) and then whatever is the other wing that isn't part of the pair I use to solve.

And I insert the edge that will match up with the wing that moved out of the way when I did d? Seems simple enough. It certainly will improve my lookahead for 4x4x4, which is the only "big" cube I care about, and it will have the added effect of me being faster at 5x5x5 . 

I don't know the special cases but sometime next week I'll be doing an average with AvG.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, that's it, but just make sure you know how to handle "parity before the end". Otherwise you'll hit it during the solve and get confused, and possibly angry.  It's easy to handle, but you want to practice how to do it before you actually time yourself.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 11
2:19.26
2:15.17
2:18.48
2:18.79
2:27.12

Average: *2:18.84*

Just not feelin' it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 11 Results!

1) vcuber-1:59.33
2) AvGalen-2:00.01
3) Keroma12-2:00.08
4) rock1313-2:10.43
5) LouisCormier-2:13.10
6) Kian-2:15.82
7) Vinny-2:18.84
8) CUB3R01-2:26.03
9) mrjames113083-2:29.99
10) Evan Liu-2:36.53
11) Jakube-2:41.25
12) clincr-2:46.18
13) Mike Hughey-2:56.27
14) zipzap321-3:03.05
15) antoineccantin-3:05.34


Congrats to vcuber for sub2 average


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 12 Scrambles:

1) U' Bw U' L2 F D2 B' U R Fw F2 U2 L' B Fw' D F Lw Uw2 Dw D2 Lw Rw2 Fw Rw F Bw Fw' L' Bw' B2 Dw Uw Fw2 B' Lw D2 L2 F2 Dw R' L2 Uw' Bw2 Rw Lw Bw Rw' L2 Dw2 Bw Lw' Uw Fw' B2 L' B' Dw2 Rw' F'
2) Dw2 D' F Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Dw2 Rw2 B Bw' F2 Fw2 Rw' L' D' Fw' D Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw Rw' Uw2 U' Dw Fw' Dw2 Fw Lw2 F Fw' L B U2 Uw2 Fw2 R Rw2 Fw R' B Bw U Uw' R L2 Bw2 D L2 Bw2 D' B2 R' Lw2 Uw' Rw' Lw' D Fw'
3) L Uw2 Rw D' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 B Lw Dw2 Rw2 F L2 Dw' U' Lw' Fw Dw Fw2 B' Rw' L2 D2 L Dw Lw2 Bw B' Rw Dw' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 F B' Fw' Lw2 Fw' B' Bw' Uw2 D U Fw F' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw L Uw U Dw F2 Bw' R' Uw L B' Uw
4) Lw Bw' R B2 Lw' D Uw Lw Bw F2 Dw' R' L2 Uw2 D' Bw' Fw D2 B2 F' U2 B2 Fw' Bw D2 Bw Rw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' D2 L' F2 Lw2 U' F' R' L Rw' F2 L Uw D2 U' Dw2 Bw' Dw' F Uw2 Fw' Uw' B' L' D' U' F2 Fw2 D' L R
5) Lw Bw2 U' Fw' Bw B Lw Fw D Uw2 Bw' R U' Fw F' R' F2 Lw2 L U' Dw2 D2 Bw Dw Fw F B' Bw Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 B' Dw D Uw2 U' F2 R2 Rw Dw R B' Uw' Rw Lw2 Uw' F2 Rw F' D Fw' Lw' Bw' R' L' Rw2 Dw' 

Ends next Saturday, the 16th .


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 12

Average - *2:33.30*

(2:11.75), (2:37.61), 2:33.03, 2:35.07, 2:31.79


----------



## Selkie (Apr 9, 2011)

*Round 12:*

*Average: 5:21.71*

5:55.78, 4:58.44(pb), (6:09.07), 5:10.91, (4:57.48)(pb)

Hope you guys don't mind if I join in. I realise my times are abysmal but I have got of drive from 3x3 sub-30 thread and hopefully could graduate within a year or so  having only solved about 25 5x5's to date I should see some early progress. Still breaking in my v-cube though it really has benefited from the corner mod done today. I'll try not to get in the way and waste peoples time 

2 pbs and the 5 is a pb, not one parity either. Still expect every solve to be a pb at this stage.


----------



## phantom_thief (Apr 10, 2011)

may i join here? 

*Round 12*

Ao5 = 2:00.13
2:01.02 ; 1:57.82 ; 2:01.56 ; 2.02.30 ; 1:49.35


----------



## Verack (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 12

AVG: 2:57.03*

2:47.10, 3:07.62, (3:36.25), 2:56.38, (2:45.26)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2011)

Average: *2:57.45*
(3:11.50), 2:50.68, (2:39.68), 3:10.10, 2:51.58

The 3:10s were just bad. At Least it is sub 3! (PB ao5!)


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 12- 2:45.38 (σ = 0.87)
2:40.54, 2:48.53, 2:46.44, 2:44.30, 2:45.39

Pretty good average. Great consistency.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

(2:10.36) 2:14.90 (2:22.01) 2:15.03 2:20.90 = 2:16.94

Eh... Counting 2:20 
Not even one sub 2:10...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 12

Average: 2:54.97

(3:07.93), 2:56.64, (2:42.84), 2:54.86, 2:53.42

It looks like it's going to be a long journey to be as good at freeslice as I am at AvG.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 2:13.15*
Statistics for 04-11-2011 21:13:49

Average: 2:13.15
Standard Deviation: 4.13
Best Time: 1:58.63
Worst Time: 2:26.31
Individual Times:
2:07.40, (2:26.31), 2:20.25, (1:58.63), 2:11.80

Started getting sub 2 singles in the past week, finally one in this race


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 12:*
1:58.88 (2:12.33) 2:06.86 2:03.18 (1:58.75) = *2:02.97*
2:03 is now my real "standard" time. I got it in an average of 12, for the weekly15 and for this race. Time to relube that cube


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally decided to try to switch to freeslice because I know that all the really good people use it, and even Erik has switched now.



Ahem... only for 6x6. I think on average I'm still faster with 4x4 + 5x5 pairing on 6x6 though, but freeslice is fun ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2011)

Erik said:


> Ahem... only for 6x6. I think on average I'm still faster with 4x4 + 5x5 pairing on 6x6 though, but freeslice is fun ^^


 
Thanks for the clarification - I guess I misunderstood an earlier post of yours. In a strange way, that's encouraging. I'm having pretty much luck switching to freeslice for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 - I'm almost as fast with it. But 5x5x5 is still awful - I'm about 25 seconds faster with AvG than with freeslice on 5x5x5, and I'm finding it hard to get better with freeslice on 5x5x5.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 12: 2:45.08
*

2:38.29, 2:53.61, 2:43.33, (2:23.81), (3:01.40)


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 12: 2:05.05*

2:07.08, (1:55.63), 2:04.50, (2:07.72), 2:03.56

Pretty good, I seem to be averaging 2:06 with times from 1:55 to 2:12


----------



## Kian (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 12-

Average- 2:04.80

(1:46.56), (2:11.01), 2:07.64, 2:06.06, 2:00.71

Great single, standard average.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't know if I should join or not because of my times but oh well. I am  

*Round 12*

(3:39.04), 3:50.24, 3:51.47, (4:15.98), 3:57.50 ==>>> *3:53*


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 12

Average - 2:27.56

2:29.30, 2:25.77, 2:11.11, 2:46.55, 2:27.61


----------



## clincr (Apr 15, 2011)

2:40.17, 2:48.63, (2:24.77), (2:53.14), 2:35.25

= 2:41.35

Terrible. I usually average below 1:35


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

clincr said:


> 2:40.17, 2:48.63, (2:24.77), (2:53.14), 2:35.25
> 
> = 2:41.35
> 
> Terrible. I usually average below 1:35


 
I assume you mean 2:35? Otherwise, yeah, that would be terrible.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 12:*
2:07.80, 2:20.49, (1:58.90), (2:26.87), 2:02.95 = *2:10.42*

WOOT! =) PB av5


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 16, 2011)

(1:47.59) PB, 2:39.31, 2:27.85, 2:19.07, 2:41.79 = 2:28.74

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING AVERAGE. I USUALLY AVERAGE SUB 2:10. I was tired and my look ahead was absolutely terrible.

my pb single did come out of nowhere though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Double shift at work. My bad for being a few hours late.

Round 9 Results:

1) phantom_thief-2:00.13
2) AvGalen-2:02.97
3) Kian-2:04.80
4) Keroma12-2:05.05
5) cubeflip-2:10.42
6) LouisCormier-2:13.15
7) Vinny-2:16.94
8) mrjames113083-2:27.56
9) rock1313-2:28.74
10) Evan Liu-2:33.30
11) clincr-2:41.35
12) Jakube-2:45.08
13) zipzap321-2:45.38
14) MikeHughey-2:54.97
15) Verack-2:57.03
16) antoineccantin-2:57.45
17) tozies24-3:53.00
18) Selkie-5:21.71


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Round 13 Scrambles:

1) Lw2 Dw' R' B2 L Bw2 Dw' Bw' R' L2 D2 Fw' Lw' Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw' Dw R Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 U' F2 Bw2 B Lw R' Dw Lw Uw2 D2 F2 Rw2 L Lw Dw2 F2 D Fw' Lw L2 Bw2 Rw Bw B2 Fw Dw Bw' R' Dw' Bw2 U2 Rw L' Fw2 D' B D'
2) Rw F2 L2 B2 Uw' L2 Fw L2 Dw2 Lw R Bw' B2 Dw2 L' F' U2 Dw2 F Uw U2 D Bw' Fw' U' Fw2 Uw Fw' B L Bw2 R B' Uw' Bw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 D Lw2 Dw' B2 Uw F' Dw L2 Rw' U' Dw' D' Bw' R' Dw2 Uw2 F' R2 L' Fw B2 L2
3) Dw' Fw2 B' Dw Rw2 Bw L' Bw' F2 B2 Uw2 Dw2 L Bw Fw' F2 Uw' U Lw L' Bw2 D F L Dw2 R' L F Dw' B' L2 R' F2 Rw' D2 F B2 R' D Dw' Lw B2 L2 B Dw' L' Rw' F2 Bw B' L F' Rw' F Rw' L' Uw' F2 Uw Fw
4) Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L' F' D R Lw' Dw' Rw Uw Bw L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 Dw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Dw2 Lw L2 Rw D B2 Dw' Lw Rw R' Uw Fw' R' B' D Uw2 R B2 Dw Fw2 U2 B' Bw2 Uw L Uw B U2 Fw Rw2 F2 Uw Dw Lw F2 Lw2 F' L2 B
5) D B D2 Lw U' Uw Fw2 U2 D2 R2 Lw Fw D Bw2 Dw Uw' D2 Lw' D' Uw Bw2 Dw2 R Lw' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw B2 U2 Uw' F Bw' U Bw F' B' Lw D2 B' Rw Bw' Uw L' Dw' R Bw Dw D Bw2 Rw U' D' B' Fw U2 Fw R2 Dw F2

Ends next *Sunday* the 24th. I have a competition on the 23rd in New York and there is absolutely no way I'll be able to update this thread with the results. So Sunday is the ending time. Sorry about that everyone (not that anyone cares probably)

Is everyone happy with how this thread is handled? Any improvements?


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 13:*
(2:16.01), (2:01.54), 2:08.51, 2:09.00, 2:11.85 = *2:09.78*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

First solves back into 5x5x5. Somehow improved? They feel very slow yet I'm getting fast times for me. Freeslice.

2:17.17[holy **** pb], 2:47.24, 2:41.47, 2:42.53, 2:45.73=*2.43.24*.

PB outa nowhere .


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 13: LouisCormier- 2:08.94* 

Statistics for 04-17-2011 16:20:12

Average: 2:08.94
Standard Deviation: 3.53
Best Time: 2:01.06
Worst Time: 2:17.34
Individual Times:
2:09.77, 2:03.00, (2:01.06), (2:17.34), 2:14.06
Slowly getting better!


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 17, 2011)

*ROUND 13*

3:40.16, 4:15.29, (4:55.43), (3:19.46), 4:02.50 ==>>> 3:59

Screwed up the pll on the 3rd solve.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

2:20.96 (2:12.36) 2:20.93 2:14.53 (2:22.95) = *2:18.81*
Horrible. No sub 2:10s again and 2 sup 2:20s. My 3x3 stage just kills me.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 17, 2011)

Average of 5: 4:15.09
1. (4:07.49) 
2. (4:39.15) 
3. 4:24.00 
4. 4:12.34 
5. 4:08.92


----------



## Jakube (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 13: 2:59.64*

2:47.83, 3:04.45, 3:15.50, 2:48.65, 3:05.82

I had some drinks before I did this.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 13:*

2:50.78, 2:53.91, (2:46.19), 3:03.30, 3:03.64 = *2:56.00*

PB ao5!


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 13:*
2:26.32, 2:21.71, (2:32.32), (2:17.49), 2:19.54 = *2:22.52*
OP on all of them


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 18, 2011)

(2:14.28), (1:56.66), 2:09.33, 2:04.99, 2:03.18 = 2:05.83

I haven't really been practicing


----------



## Verack (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 13.

(3:20.90), (2:54.13), 3:02.31, 3:14.88, 3:18.99
Average: *3:12.06*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 13

Average: 2:44.52

2:46.90, 2:34.18, 2:52.49, (2:28.82), (3:00.16)

Very nice freeslice average for me! I made some horrible mistakes on the last solve; it was actually a pretty fast time too, considering the mistakes. This is getting somewhat close to my AvG speed! I'm getting a little better now at looking ahead without so much indecisiveness.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 19, 2011)

Round: 13

Average: 4:45.07

4:44.83, 5:02.53, (4:25.18), (5:38.06), 4:27.86

Good improvement over last week -30secs on average. However had 3 sub 4 mins in an Ao5 before work today.

Really enjoying 5x5 and with approaching 100 solves on it, I think I can feel my v-cube becomming more broken in with each solve, a godly cube


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 20, 2011)

2:04.15, 2:18.79, 2:09.80, 2:08.96, 2:00.16 = 2:07.64

OK better than last time.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 13_

(2.04.07) 2.11.79 2.08.32 (2.18.35) 2.15.46 = *2.11.19* 

_Comment - My times are slowly coming down._


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 22, 2011)

I just started freeslice so i kinda suck...
(4:17.64)
3:27.34
3:27.40
(3:13.37)
3:54.87
3 of 5 is 3:36.54


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 13

3:44.22, 3:22.61, 3:15.24, 3:44.52, 3:29.94= *3:32.26*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 13 Results!

1) Keroma12-2:05.83
2) rock1313-2:07.64
3) LouisCormier-2:08.94
4) cubeflip-2:09.78
5) James Ludlow-2.11.19 
6) Vinny-2:18.81
7) Engberg91-2:22.52
8) RyanReese09-2.43.24
9) Mike Hughey-2:44.52
10) antoineccantin-2:56.00
11) Jakube-2:59.64
12) Verack-3:12.06
13) Elbeasto94-3:32.26
14) thackernerd-3:36.54
15) tozies24-3:59.99
16) EricReese-4:15.09
17) Selkie-4:45.07


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 14 Scrambles:
1) Dw2 F2 Bw' B' Uw' D2 U2 Dw R' Lw D F2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' Lw D2 Uw2 U Rw' F' Lw Dw' U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L F' R2 L B Uw' Fw' Lw R2 Rw2 Fw Bw' Rw D L Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 L2 U Uw D' Fw2 D Fw2 U Rw' Uw2
2) R' Uw L B Rw' Dw2 D' Fw U B2 D Uw L R F' U2 D2 Fw' Lw F D2 B Lw' F' Uw2 D' Fw F' L' D' Dw L2 Fw' U2 Lw2 U2 L2 Uw Rw' B L2 Fw2 Dw F2 D2 Bw' U2 Dw2 R' Lw2 Rw' F2 R2 L' Dw' B2 Dw2 Uw L F
3) Fw2 F D2 Rw' Fw Bw' L2 Rw Fw' B Uw Fw' L' D' Uw2 Bw' Uw' D2 R' Lw2 D Fw2 B2 L2 Lw' U' Bw2 Uw2 L B D R Rw' B' D Lw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw L' Uw' Rw Bw2 D U R2 L2 D2 Uw2 R' Fw' U' Uw2 L Fw Dw L D' Dw2 
4) Fw Uw F' Rw2 B L Rw' Fw' U' F2 D Dw' L2 Lw2 B' F Uw Fw2 R D2 B' Fw' Uw Bw' Lw Fw' R' D B D2 Uw2 U' B Rw D2 L' U' Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' B2 Dw2 Lw' R L' Rw' Bw' B' D' Lw' Rw' L2 R2 D B' Dw2 F B' L'
5) F' B2 Dw2 L D' Dw U L Fw2 Dw Uw Bw2 B' Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Lw' U Fw Bw2 Uw' L2 Rw Uw D F U' Fw R' U Lw' L' Dw' Fw U2 Bw2 F Dw' B' Dw2 Bw F Uw2 B' U2 F U' Lw2 L U Uw' R2 Dw2 D' U' B' L' Uw

Ends next Saturday, the 30th


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 14: 2:22.63*
(2:42.95), (2:20.13), 2:23.53, 2:20.53, 2:23.84

Comment: Starting 5x5x5 up again, I want to get fast at something other than 4x4x4.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 14

3:59.38, 3:51.26, 3:06.51, 3:55.75, 3:38.58= *3:48.53*


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 14: Average- 2:08.40

2:09.00, 2:04.39, 2:11.82, 2:21.59, 2:02.95


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 13:*
(1:50.63) 2:00.36 1:54.77 (2:06.71) 2:06.69 = *2:00.61*
Screwed it up with those last two solves 

*Round 14:*
2:12.13 2:09.27 (2:03.81) 2:04.84 (2:19.81) = *2:08.75*
VERY bad 3x3x3 parts, sometimes > 45 seconds. No lookahead AT ALL.


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 14
2:24.49, 2:08.24, (2:01.47), (2:30.47), 2:11.84 = 2:14.86


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

I really need to break this thing in, its terrible

Average of 5: 4:10.48
1. 3:58.42 
2. (4:44.99) 
3. 4:21.19 
4. (3:45.75[pb i think ]) 
5. 4:11.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 14

Average: 3:01.98

3:02.24, (3:17.81), 3:06.64, 2:57.07, (2:51.38)

Wow, that was awful. I even did the last one AvG (the rest were freeslice), and even that was awful. All my practice with freeslice doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow: Round 14_

2.03.20 2.19.53 2.01.68 2.26.74 2.02.40 = *2.08.38*

_Comment - What a strange old average this is.

Stick at the freeslice, Mike. It will come good._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Stick at the freeslice, Mike. It will come good.


 
Thanks. So I'm wondering - what do most people really look for when freeslicing? When I started with it (many years ago), I always tried to find cases where bringing a single edge into the freeslice would give me a fully matched edge, considering all possible colors. Then I watched Dan Cohen's walkthrough and saw that he mentioned he always looked for either the white pieces or the yellow pieces (white and blue for me, because of my color scheme), and I recently switched to doing that. It really helped, and got me much closer to my AvG times, but I'm clearly still slower. I'm just wondering what most people really look for when they're looking ahead for freeslice.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks. So I'm wondering - what do most people really look for when freeslicing? When I started with it (many years ago), I always tried to find cases where bringing a single edge into the freeslice would give me a fully matched edge, considering all possible colors. Then I watched Dan Cohen's walkthrough and saw that he mentioned he always looked for either the white pieces or the yellow pieces (white and blue for me, because of my color scheme), and I recently switched to doing that. It really helped, and got me much closer to my AvG times, but I'm clearly still slower. I'm just wondering what most people really look for when they're looking ahead for freeslice.


 
I try to look for at least 2 pieces for one edge, whether they're together or not. While I'm inserting the pieces into the E layer to pair them up, I try to scan the cube for the third piece. While I'm putting the third piece into the E layer and pairing it up, I repeat the process...

You can also try edge pairing on a different axis. See if you're faster with E axis pairing or with M axis pairing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2011)

Vinny said:


> You can also try edge pairing on a different axis. See if you're faster with E axis pairing or with M axis pairing.



I already went through that years ago, and I'm quite sure I'm faster with M axis pairing.

And it sounds like you do things pretty much the same way I do, in terms of what you look for. Originally I tried to find all 3 pieces before I would store off the previously-made edge; when I switched to doing it the way you describe, I got lots faster.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 26, 2011)

(2:23.02) 2:01.55 2:13.07 (1:58.87) 2:10.33 = *2:08.32*
I've been getting a lot of sub 2 solves lately. The 2:01 was almost sub 2 as well but I locked up with a G perm.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14: LouisCormier- 2:04.39* 

Statistics for 04-28-2011 17:58:12

Cube: Black V-cube
Average: 2:04.39
Standard Deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 1:46.55
Worst Time: 2:13.41
Individual Times:
2:12.08, 1:59.87, 2:01.21, (1:46.55), (2:13.41)

PB single and average  Might graduate soon!


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 14

Avg - 2:23.47

2:22.68, 2:38.63, 2:22.31, 2:16.44, 2:25.41


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome I won a round! 

Round 14

2:06.25, (2:09.50), 2:01.62, 2:08.72, (2:00.73) = *2:05.53*

_Not bad considering I'm so busy this and the weekly is the only practice I get_


----------



## Jakube (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 14: 2:38.47*

(3:09.90), 2:46.45, 2:42.48, 2:26.49, (2:25.23)

Should have done some warm-up.


----------



## phantom_thief (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 13 = 1:57.38*

1. 1:51.90
2. 1:57.93
3. 1:54.21
4. 2:04.28
5. 1:58.56	


*Round 14 = 1:56.93*


1.	1:55.14
2.	1:58.51
3.	1:57.15
4.	DNF (1:54.42)
5.	1:52.72


very very very lucky  :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 14 Results!

1) phantom_thief-1:56.93
2) LouisCormier-2:04.39
3) Keroma12-2:05.53
4) Vinny-2:08.32
5) James Ludlow-2.08.38
6) Kian-2:08.40
7) AvGalen-2:08.75
8) dimwmuni-2:14.86
9) Cyruc C.-2:22.63
10) mrjames113083-2:23.47
11) Jakube-2:38.47
12) Mike Hughey-3:01.98
13) Elbeasto94-3:48.53
14) EricReese-4:10.48


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 15:
1) Fw' B' D U Fw Lw Uw' L' F' L' Fw2 F' Lw' U F Uw Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Dw R Dw2 B' F' Bw2 Lw Bw' Fw Rw' L Dw' D' L' Dw D' Lw Dw' U2 Rw L2 D' Lw2 Bw R Fw R2 Bw2 Lw' Uw Fw Rw U2 F Rw2 B L2 Bw' L2 Bw
2) L2 Uw' L2 F Dw B' Uw U2 Fw Bw' U2 Dw' Lw' D2 B2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' F2 L' U' Lw2 B Uw Lw2 D2 Lw Fw F2 Rw Bw Fw' Dw2 U2 R2 B' F2 Bw' L Rw2 Dw' D2 F2 U Fw L Rw2 Uw U L' Dw Bw U Rw Lw B2 U' 
3) D2 F Fw' Lw' L' Fw Lw' F' L2 U' Bw R2 Fw' Rw' F' Dw' L Rw Fw' D' Lw2 Uw' F Bw Dw2 U2 Bw2 D' B Lw2 Bw2 Fw B' Lw D2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 F Rw2 L' Fw' Lw2 L2 Rw Uw B F2 L Rw' F' R' Lw Uw' Bw2 U2
4) L' F' Uw' Lw R2 Bw' L2 U2 Rw Bw' B Fw' F2 U F' U B2 U Dw2 Bw' U F R D U' Uw' Lw2 Bw Uw2 B' Lw' D' L' Bw' Dw D2 R B' Rw2 F2 Bw' U R2 F Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw L Fw2 Dw' D2 Lw L' B2 L Uw' Bw R' Rw
5) L' D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 F B2 U' Lw' D' Fw2 Rw2 L2 F' B2 Uw' U2 F D Bw' R2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Dw U2 B L2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw R' B Lw' Bw2 U B Bw F Rw' B' Fw Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw U D' Rw2 L2 Fw' L Rw' F2 D B' Dw

Ends next Saturday, the 7th. Good luck. I need to start practicing 5x5x5 one day. Just doing results is boring. It's no fun though when I'm very slow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

2:36.94, 2:58.47, 2:38.38, 2:50.27, 2:35.15 = 2:41.86

Wtf average. I don't know if this speed is here to stay. I'm so inconsistant. Happy to see I'm improving through no practice? Yay?


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 30, 2011)

2:09.77, 1:56.60, (1:51.15), 1:59.41, (2:21.83) = 2:01.93

ARRGGG! if my last solve wasn't terrible, I would of had a sub 2 average for sure.


----------



## mrjames113083 (May 1, 2011)

Round 15

Avg - 2:22.33

2:23.31, 2:36.88, 2:18.19, 2:22.81, 2:20.86


----------



## EricReese (May 1, 2011)

Round 15

Avg- 3:58.93

3:56.82, 3:33.20[pb single], 4:10.42, 3:50.78, 4:09.20[ugh terrible solve plus N perm]

PB single and avg5.


----------



## dimwmuni (May 1, 2011)

Round 15 
2:20.46, 2:10.99, 2:18.55, 2:07.37, 2:09.67 = 2:13.07


----------



## Vinny (May 1, 2011)

2:04.55 (1:58.36) 2:04.74 (2:06.71) 2:03.05 = 2:04.11

I'm getting closer and closer...


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2011)

2:01.98, (1:58.66), (2:04.46), 2:03.07, 2:02.53 = *2:02.53*

Finally some consistency. Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2011)

Round 15

Average: *2:34.78*
(2:17.15), (2:45.67), 2:39.76, 2:34.40, 2:30.17

I had a disastrous average for the weekly competition using freeslice, so I decided to come over here and do AvG just to make myself feel a little better. Still terrible, but not quite as demoralizing, and the first solve was nice!
So yeah, this one was AvG. I'll be good and go back to freeslice now that I got that out of my system.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 2, 2011)

*Round 15: LouisCormier- 2:11.73*

Statistics for 05-02-2011 07:17:01
Cube: Black V-cube
Average: 2:11.73
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 2:09.99
Worst Time: 2:19.61
Individual Times:
(2:09.99), (2:19.61), 2:12.27, 2:12.30, 2:10.61

Not bad


----------



## AvGalen (May 4, 2011)

*Round 15:*
(2:01.61) (1:54.50) 1:58.88 2:01.59 2:00.38 = *2:00.28*
I really should stop doing 2:00.xx averages, it is getting really annoying 
NOT getting sub 2 average with a worst of 2:01.61!


----------



## cubeflip (May 6, 2011)

*Round 15:*

2:02.15, 2:09.34, 2:14.09, 1:59.03, 2:02.69, 2:04.52, 2:12.81, (2:16.75), 2:03.40, (1:50.40), 2:10.53, 2:15.96 = *2:07.45*

2nd best single solve, PB av5, and PB av12 there. Could have been better, the mean of 12 was 2:06.81.


----------



## phantom_thief (May 6, 2011)

*Round 15* = 1:56.52

1. 2:00.86
2. 1:48.76
3. 2:03.73
4. 1:59.93
5. 1:46.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> *Round 15:*
> 
> 2:02.15, 2:09.34, 2:14.09, 1:59.03, 2:02.69, 2:04.52, 2:12.81, (2:16.75), 2:03.40, (1:50.40), 2:10.53, 2:15.96 = *2:07.45*


 
Where'd you get 12 scrambles?

I'm jealous - I want 12 scrambles!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 6, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> *Round 15:*
> 
> 2:02.15, 2:09.34, 2:14.09, 1:59.03, 2:02.69, 2:04.52, 2:12.81, (2:16.75), 2:03.40, (1:50.40), 2:10.53, 2:15.96 = *2:07.45*
> 
> 2nd best single solve, PB av5, and PB av12 there. Could have been better, the mean of 12 was 2:06.81.


 
I'm sorry but it's pretty o bvious from this yoiu didn't use my scrambles (or if you did you finished out the average)

Please either redo my scrambles or give me the average from which the scrambles were done in (most likely beginning 5?)


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2011)

Average- 2:02.63

1:57.95, 2:07.82, 2:16.95, 1:59.35, 2:00.71


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 15_

2.09.69 2.10.64 2.15.40 2.13.95 2.03.46 = *2.11.43*

_Comment - I had an edge pop in all but the last lol._


----------



## Jakube (May 7, 2011)

*Round 15: 2:41.76*

2:38.18, 2:41.99, (2:49.26), 2:45.12, (2:15.23)

Incredible last solve!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

Round 15 Results!

1) phantom_thief-1:56.52
2) AvGalen-2:00.28
3) rock1313-2:01.93
4) Keroma12-2:02.53
5) Kian-2:02.63
6) Vinny-2:04.11
7) James Ludlow-2.11.43
8) LouisCormier-2:11.73
9) dimwmuni-2:13.07
10) mrjames113083-2:22.33
11) Mike Hughey-2:34.78
12) Jakube-2:41.76
13) RyanReese09-2:41.86
14) EricReese-3:58.93


One more phantom and you graduate! Sorry this is a few hours late, worked a double the past two days, really exhausting, plus finals are this week :-/.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 16!

1) L' Dw2 Fw' L2 Dw F2 L2 F2 L Uw' D U2 R' Uw2 D2 F Uw' B Bw2 D' Bw' Rw F2 R2 Bw2 F2 L' Lw' Fw R' U D' Uw' Bw2 Uw Lw' Bw L F' Lw2 Fw' Dw Lw U' F L2 D' F' U L' Bw' B' Lw' Uw U' F L D Fw' B'
2) Lw Uw' L' Lw2 D U' F U' Lw' U2 Dw' Uw B' L D2 U F Fw Rw B2 L' Rw' D Lw R B2 F' Lw2 L' D2 U' Fw B2 Bw2 L' Lw' B Bw F2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Bw2 Lw' B' L2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' R' Lw' B Bw Uw F' Lw2 B D'
3) Lw L' Fw Uw2 Dw2 D' Lw' F' Dw Uw F' L2 Fw' U2 Bw2 R2 Uw Dw2 Bw' Uw2 D' R Uw L Uw' Rw U2 Bw' B' F' U' Uw' Dw2 Rw Lw2 F' B2 Uw' U Dw Bw' U' Bw' U' F' L2 Uw' Fw' L2 Uw Rw' Bw' L' Lw2 B' D2 U2 F2 Bw' B2
4) Rw' Bw2 Rw2 B' Lw Fw U2 D2 Lw Rw2 Fw L2 D' F2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 F' L' Lw' Fw D2 Lw' Dw2 U Lw' Rw' Bw2 R' Dw2 L2 Lw Rw U2 Lw Fw' Dw2 U Lw Uw F Uw U' Dw B' D' Fw' D' L D2 Dw2 Lw L' R2 B Fw' D2 Fw Rw Fw2
5) L Lw' U2 Bw2 D' Rw' D' Dw2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 Fw' U' Dw' Rw' Uw Fw' L' B' Lw Fw Lw Dw' D2 Lw2 R2 L B2 Bw2 Rw Lw Fw2 Rw F2 Dw2 Fw' F' Dw' Rw2 Uw B2 D2 R' D2 Dw F2 Uw2 Bw D Lw' D' Lw' F Rw' Uw L2 Dw2 R

Enjoy. Ends next *Sunday* the 15th. I have another competition on Saturday, wish me luck!


----------



## LouisCormier (May 8, 2011)

*Round 16: LouisCormier - 2:01.81*

Statistics for 05-08-2011 07:28:20
Cube: Black V-cube
Average: 2:01.81
Standard Deviation: 2.78
Best Time: 1:57.54
Worst Time: 2:17.38
Individual Times:
1:57.84, (1:57.54), (2:17.38), 2:01.06, 2:06.53

If only the last solve would've been better!


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2011)

*Round 16:*
2:01.77 1:56.72 2:00.28 1:45.88 1:56.78 = *1:57.93*
Believe it or not, but after my daily practice this is a bad average! Somehow I made a HUGE jump and getting sub2 is now the most normal thing in the world: 10/12=1:54.67, 3/5=1:52.93, 1/1=1:36.86 (single is from a few days ago, 3/5 and 10/12 are todays daily practice: 1:54.67, 1:51.28, 1:52.91, 1:54.63, 1:45.78, 2:00.46, 1:57.80, 1:46.36, 2:04.53, 1:59.02, 1:56.46, 1:47.25, 2:00.56)


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 8, 2011)

*Round 16, Cyrus Colah: 2:20.96*
2:15.04, (2:12.85), 2:24.65, 2:23.18, (2:25.25)

Comment: Not good.


----------



## cubeflip (May 9, 2011)

Sorry about my mistake in Round 15, don't know what I was thinking...I feel stupid now...

*Round 16:*

1:51.75, 2:05.41, (2:25.59), (1:51.28), 2:05.68 = *2:00.95*


----------



## dimwmuni (May 10, 2011)

Round 16
2:09.13, 2:17.98, 3:00.76, 2:09.57, 2:08.47 = 2:12.23


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2011)

Round 16

Average: *2:47.27*
(3:01.50), (2:36.00), 2:57.36, 2:45.05, 2:39.40

Not bad for me considering it was freeslice. I feel like I'm starting to be able to look ahead a little better.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 12, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 16_

(2.15.06) 2.08.71 2.07.40 2.06.06 (2.03.22) = *2.07.39*

_Comment - nice. Progressively faster on every solve_


----------



## Keroma12 (May 13, 2011)

Keroma12 - 2:02.94

2:06.67, (2:10.13), 2:05.18, 1:56.96, (1:55.75)

I added jigaloo at one point. I think you can figure out between which solves.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

2:05.48 (2:09.52) 1:56.18 (1:45.68) 2:07.80 = 2:03.15

Holy single! I love how I got my PB single today, then crushed it by almost 5 seconds just now!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> 2:05.48 (2:09.52) 1:56.18 (1:45.68) 1:07.80 = 2:03.15
> 
> Holy single! I love how I got my PB single today, then crushed it by almost 5 seconds just now!


 
Yeah that 1:07 is amazing!


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah that 1:07 is amazing!


 
Haha whoops, didn't notice that...

I have to turn all the times into the minute:second format because prisma's session summary has them in the seconds format.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 14, 2011)

I'm back

*2:04.98*
(1:57.40) 2:03.47 (2:12.63) 2:02.25 2:09.22


----------



## Zoé (May 15, 2011)

So, joining here as well ^^

2:45.65, (3:16.50), 3:07.41, 2:45.90, (2:39.31) = *2:52.99*

Sucky sucky !!!


----------



## Verack (May 15, 2011)

Round 16

*Average: 2:47.84*

(3:05.30), 2:46.01, (2:36.24), 2:51.87, 2:45.64


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Round 16 Results!

1) AvGalen-1:57.93
2) cubeflip-2:00.95
3) LouisCormier-2:01.81
4) Keroma12-2:02.94
5) Vinny-2:03.15
6) vcuber13-2:04.98
7) James Ludlow-2.07.39
8) dimwmuni-2:12.23
9) Cyrus C.-2:20.96
10) Mike Hughey-2:47.27
11) Verack-2:47.84
12) Zoé-2:52.99


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 17
1) L D' F' L2 F' B Lw Uw D2 Fw2 R' Dw' Uw2 R' U2 L B Lw2 L2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw U Dw B2 Dw2 Uw' F B2 D Uw Dw2 L2 U2 Bw' D2 L2 U Rw2 Lw U Uw Bw2 Rw' Fw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 L' F2 B' D2 B2 Bw2 U' L D Rw2 Fw' F2
2) Rw Dw B Rw Fw' Bw L Dw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 D B Rw Bw Rw2 R2 L Lw Dw' U2 Uw' B Dw2 D' Bw Uw B' Lw F U2 Lw Uw D' Lw2 F B U' Bw D F' Uw' Rw' U' Bw' L Dw' U Lw2 U2 B D U B F' Uw R B2 Bw L2
3) Bw2 U2 L' U2 Bw' F' D' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 U R' Uw2 D' U2 L2 R' Uw' Fw' U' Uw R F Bw' Dw Lw2 Uw' D' U F2 B Lw Uw U' R U2 Fw F' D Lw2 R' U' Bw' L Lw Uw' Bw Lw D Fw F' U2 D B' Bw Uw U' D Rw' F2
4) Dw Lw F' U' Rw F L' Lw D' Dw' F2 Bw' Lw2 F2 R' Dw2 F2 B2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw' R' U Uw2 B L2 Rw2 B' L2 B2 L Fw R Rw' Uw' F' Uw Bw2 B' Uw' R' Dw2 U Bw' Uw' D Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Bw' D Rw2 F U R' L' Bw Dw2
5) L Fw2 D' Dw Bw2 D2 R' Bw2 L' D' L' U L Lw' B D2 R' L F D2 Bw' R2 U2 Dw' L Bw2 L2 R Rw D2 U R2 D2 U2 Fw F' D' Lw Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw U' Uw Lw2 L' R' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Dw L Bw' Dw2 R2 L' Rw2 Bw Lw Uw2

Ends next Saturday, the 21st .


----------



## Zoé (May 15, 2011)

2:38.45, 2:43.96, (2:56.31), 2:37.04, (2:35.48) = *2:39.81*

Better  I spent the afternoon teaching a friend how to solve 555, guess that helped ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

*2:45.42*
(2:36.98), (3:00.62), 2:54.01, 2:44.45, 2:37.79

Could have been faster is not for the 2nd and 3rd times. PB ao5...


----------



## vcuber13 (May 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 2) cubeflip-2:00.95
> 3) LouisCormier-2:01.81
> 4) Keroma12-2:02.94
> 5) Vinny-2:03.15
> 6) vcuber13-2:04.98


pretty tight

*1:56.90*
1:58.91 2:02.05 1:49.75 (1:45.68) (2:02.75)
the 1:45 had fast edges (1:23 redux w/ parity) and an easy 3x3
PB ao5


----------



## LouisCormier (May 17, 2011)

*Round 17: LouisCormier - 2:07.41*
Average of 5: 2:07.41
1. 2:03.33
2. (1:49.61) 
3. (2:30.81)
4. 2:11.10
5. 2:07.82

Not bad, very nice single (2nd sub 1:50)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

Round 17
2:45.56
2:40.43, (2:51.25), (2:39.64), 2:50.16, 2:46.09

Getting more consistent. All freeslice. Still about 15 seconds slower than with AvG, but it's getting better.



antoineccantin said:


> *2:45.42*


Ugh. So close.


----------



## Vinny (May 18, 2011)

2:06.66 (2:17.05) (2:00.66) 2:07.90 2:08.29 = *2:07.62*

2:17 single, and no sub 2's. :fp


----------



## Keroma12 (May 19, 2011)

Remind me to do 4 practice solves first next week 

(2:17.43) , 2:07.35, 2:11.02, 2:09.59, (1:57.54) = 2:09.32

Oh well I haven't been practicing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Weird average. I think I discovered how to get fast. Do 5 solves in here once every month, don't do any for a month, and boom! Improved 15 seconds each time. That's the trend.


2:13.88, 2:42.37, 2:11.74, 2:45.04, 2:39.81 = *2:32.02*


----------



## rock1313 (May 19, 2011)

2:14.66, 2:01.99, 2:11.03, 2:25.31, 2:13.39 = 2:13.03

I can't believe how awful this average is. I'm usually 10 seconds better.


----------



## uberCuber (May 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Weird average. I think I discovered how to get fast. Do 5 solves in here once every month, don't do any for a month, and boom! Improved 15 seconds each time. That's the trend.


 
That's how I was with megaminx for awhile


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 17_

2.09.22 2.12.22 2.16.61 2.13.66 2.07.63 = *2.11.70*


----------



## reyrey (May 20, 2011)

Round 17

3:56.09, 4:15.65, (4:44.13), (3:40.66) (Last 4 edges were pretty easy), 3:57.83 > 4:03.19


----------



## Verack (May 21, 2011)

Round 17

*Average: 2:52.18*

3:20.25, 2:44.83, 2:34.32, 2:52.98, 2:58.73


----------



## slocuber (May 21, 2011)

Round 17 

1:32.06, 1:52.98, 1:49.10, 1:56.03, 2:05.05 = *1:52.70*

First solve was perfect, PB by 4 seconds.


----------



## APdRF (May 21, 2011)

Average of 5: 3:04.09 [SD= 9.39]
189.96, 173.65, 188.67, (195.30), (171.80)


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

Average: 2:31.23

2:23.27, 2:33.21, 2:19.72, 2:37.20, 2:39.42

Mehh...


----------



## dimwmuni (May 21, 2011)

Round 17
2:03.76, 2:10.91, 1:55.66, 2:12.48, 2:17.65 = 2:09.05


----------



## Diniz (May 21, 2011)

2:03.94, (1:52.02), 2:02.62, (2:04.14), 1:57.92 = 2:01.49


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 21, 2011)

Round 17: 2:55.53
1.	2:51.08	
2.	(3:03.02)	
3.	2:56.78	
4.	2:58.72	
5.	(2:45.64)

Probably PB average. Hopefully I'll be competing here more often!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Results for Round 17!

1) slocuber-1:52.70
2) vcuber13-1:56.90
3) Diniz-2:01.49
4) LouisCormier-2:07.41
5) Vinny-2:07.62
6) dimwmuni-2:09.05
7) Keroma12-2:09.32
8) James Ludlow-2.11.70
9) rock1313-2:13.03
10) emolover-2:31.23
11) RyanReese09-2:32.02
12) Zoé-2:39.81
13) antoineccantin-2:45.42
14) Mike Hughey-2:45.56
15) Verack-2:52.18
16) theanonymouscuber-2:55.53
17) APdRF-3:04.09
18) reyrey-4:03.19


Congratulations for slocuber being the first graduate .


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 18!
1) Rw B' R2 B U' Uw2 L Lw' Fw2 Dw U B2 Dw D2 L B U' Fw2 F' U2 R2 Bw' D2 Lw R2 L' Fw R2 D2 B D Lw' F2 U D' Bw D2 L' Lw' R2 Dw Lw2 D2 B' Rw' R' Fw D2 L2 Rw2 F2 B' Dw' U' D' Bw Dw B' Lw' U 
2) Uw F2 Uw' F' R2 F R' Uw B' Lw B2 R2 F U2 Lw Dw2 L2 D' F2 Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 R U' D Bw' Dw2 F' B D' F' Uw Bw2 L' Rw U' F2 L Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' R F' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' Lw Bw2 B Uw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 Rw Lw' D B'
3) Uw2 L' Uw' Dw L' R' Dw2 R U2 Dw' D R U2 L' B Uw B' Bw2 D2 U Dw2 L Rw2 Bw2 Fw D Uw L2 F D' Lw Bw Rw2 U' L B D2 Rw2 B Lw2 B' Bw Uw F D2 L Rw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' D' F' Lw' Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw D B2 D
4) U' R F' B2 D' U2 Lw2 R2 B' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 F2 R Lw' B L2 Fw Rw B R F' B' L' Fw Uw2 R2 F D2 Dw Bw Fw2 Uw D' F2 U' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Lw' F R' Uw2 Bw D' B' Dw' F' Bw2 R Bw2 Lw U' Uw' Dw' D2 Bw' B2 Lw' U2
5) F L2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' U' Fw2 Bw F' Dw2 Rw Dw' Bw L2 Bw2 Fw B L2 Bw U2 F2 L F2 B2 Bw' Dw B' Dw2 Lw' Uw' B' L' Lw Dw' L' R Lw2 U2 Uw' R' Bw2 L' Lw' D Rw U' Dw' L2 Dw F2 Dw' F Rw' U2 L Bw R2 Dw' D

Ends next Saturday, the 28th . Good luck. Keroma, do 4 practice solves first.


----------



## lachose (May 21, 2011)

*Round 18*
(2:34.34), 2:20.83, 2:25.05, 2:24.15, (2:03.06) = *2:23.34*


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2011)

*Round 17:*
2:08.43 2:04.06 1:59.40 2:02.22 2:06.25 = *2:04.18*
Bad

*Round 18:*
2:02.47 2:09.72 2:12.68 2:06.80 2:05.15 = *2:07.22*
....and worse. I just can't seem to do any good averages today


----------



## Zoé (May 22, 2011)

2:48.03, (2:53.98), 2:49.51, 2:51.41, (2:30.67) = *2:49.65*


----------



## mrjames113083 (May 22, 2011)

Round 18

Avg - 2:16.16

2:18.93, 2:21.55, 2:14.86, 2:05.16, 2:14.69


----------



## Keroma12 (May 23, 2011)

*Keroma12 Round 18*

[2:07.61, 2:23.96, 2:07.71, 2:14.56] 2:03.85, 2:02.13, (1:46.64), 2:01.98, (2:06.54) = *2:02.65*

PB single by .11 seconds 
centers usually take ~40 seconds, but finished by 28 on this one


----------



## Vinny (May 23, 2011)

(1:47.92), 1:53.67, 1:53.67, 2:07.48, (2:12.96) = *1:58.27*

Literally got worse through the average. Haha, and I got two exactly similar times one after the other. Weird.
If it wasn't for that last solve, this would have been so much better... Still content, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2011)

Round 18
2:48.27
2:52.50, (2:37.44), 2:54.64, 2:37.67, (3:22.83)

Got distracted on the last solve and wound up with a disaster, but the two faster times were quite promising. I'm definitely still getting better at freeslice.


----------



## thatkid (May 24, 2011)

Round 18

Average : *3:50.51*

1) 3:55.08
2) 4:00.44
3) 3:36.02
4) (3:34.73)
5) (4:12.31)

wow. that was actually pretty good for me


----------



## James Ludlow (May 24, 2011)

_James Ludlow : round 18_

2.00.43 2.17.42 2.12.16 2.07.50 = *2.09.50*


----------



## LouisCormier (May 26, 2011)

*Round 18: LouisCormier - 2:12.83*

Average of 5: 2:12.83 (σ = 3.27)
best time: 2:00.35
worst time: 2:18.01
Individual times: 
2:12.28, 2:09.14, (2:00.35), (2:18.01), 2:17.08

Epic fail :fp except for that single.


----------



## jack3256 (May 27, 2011)

Best average of 5 ever as I don't practice 5x5 so here they are  *Round 18*:
2:43.13, (2:26.41), 2:28.99, (2:50.11), 2:49.64 = 2:40.59


----------



## vcuber13 (May 28, 2011)

*1:58.77*
1:58.81 (2:14.11) (1:56.16) 1:56.65 2:00.84
about normal for me now


----------



## APdRF (May 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 3:01.61 [SD= 16.27]
175.43 181.42 187.99 (167.48) (215.08)

The last solve ruined my average... =(


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

Results for Round 18!
1) Vinny-1:58.27
2) vcuber13-1:58.77 
3) Keroma12-2:02.65
4) AvGalen-2:07.22
5) James Ludlow-2.09.50
6) LouisCormier-2:12.83
7) mrjames113083-2:16.16
8) lachose-2:23.34
9) jack3256-2:40.59
10) Mike Hughey-2:48.27
11) Zoé-2:49.65
12) APdRF=3:01.61
13) thatkid-3:50.51


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 19 !

1) Lw' B2 Lw U B' Fw L2 Rw F U2 F' D' Lw D' Fw2 B2 F2 L' B' Lw' L Fw' Rw' Lw' R2 Fw F' R2 L' B Uw R Dw L' F2 R2 Bw' Uw L D Bw' L Lw2 Bw R2 Bw2 Lw' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' B Dw2 Bw2 L' Bw B Fw'
2) Rw2 Bw Uw2 R L2 Lw Dw2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Dw D' Lw2 Uw D2 Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw R' B2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Uw Lw2 F2 Bw' Uw' Bw Fw F D' R D R' Bw' F' Fw' B2 L2 Bw2 B2 R2 Uw' Fw Lw D' L' Rw2 Uw F2 Dw Bw2 L' Fw2 Bw B
3) Fw' L B Lw Fw Uw' Lw Dw2 B2 Lw2 R2 L' Uw' F U2 B2 Uw2 Lw B D2 U Uw Fw' L' Uw' D F Uw' R2 Bw' L2 D Rw Lw' Bw2 Lw' L Fw R Dw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Lw R Rw' U Rw' B' R2 Lw2 B2 Rw' U Lw L Fw Bw' B' Rw
4) Rw Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw Lw Fw Rw2 Fw Bw2 Lw' Rw B L Lw2 B' U2 D2 B' F2 R' D Fw' Rw' R' Dw2 Bw2 B Dw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 F' L2 U' Dw Rw U' Rw R Bw Rw F2 L' B' F' Lw2 F U Dw2 Bw L2 B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' U' D
5) Bw' U L Fw Lw' L2 R2 F2 D' B Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw R' B L' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' F' Fw U2 B' F' Bw2 Lw' B2 Lw Uw' D2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw R F Rw R U2 L2 Bw' Uw Rw2 B D' Fw2 D' L Bw2 B D2 Lw' U2 Lw D2 Uw

vcuber13, you are one round away from graduating! Good luck. This round ends next Saturday, the 4th of June .


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2011)

Round 19
2:50.83
2:47.65, 2:49.69, 2:55.16, (2:34.38), (3:05.56)

Ugh, awful! On the last solve I was distracted by a question from my daughter, so I guess I'll blame it on that. The fourth solve was pretty good, though. All done freeslice.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 30, 2011)

_James Ludlow : round 19 : 2.08.42_ 

2.11.16 2.10.99 1.50.88 2.18.28 2.03.10 = *2.08.42*

Comment : nice single.


----------



## Zoé (May 30, 2011)

2:23.83, 2:54.42, 2:50.86, 2:32.95, 2:34.03 = *2:39.28*

Stupid counting 2:50.86 ! ^^


----------



## lachose (May 30, 2011)

*Round 19*
(2:15.00), 2:15.03, (2:34.19), 2:17.61, 2:23.81 = *2:18.82*


----------



## cityzach (May 30, 2011)

hey so yea im joining in now!
times: (2:59.52), 2:59.61, 3:16.10, (3:23.93), 3:07.37
ao5= 3:07.69 soo close to sub 3!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 19: 2:05.13*
2:03.25, 2:09.23, (2:20.18), 2:02.92, (2:00.20)


----------



## thatkid (May 31, 2011)

Round 19

Average : 3:18.74

1) 3:09.51
2) (2:48.02)
3) 3:39.74
4) (3:41.09)
5) 3:06.96

So practise pays off


----------



## Selkie (May 31, 2011)

*Round 19

Average 4:11.77*

(4:02.82), (4:19.05), 4:12.30, 4:13.65, 4:09.36

Apologies Ryan, I entered rounds 12 and 13, then over lubed my v-cube 5 and didn't want to solve it in ages. Got it all sorted and would like to rejoin.

This is a pb Ao5, beating my last pb (set in weekly comp this weekend) by 11 seconds so very pleased overall. I really enjoy 5x5 so will be putting in some practice over the coming weeks.

Also thinking of changing my edge flip algorithm from RF'UR'F to RUR'FR'F'R - any thoughts or advice on this?

number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:02.82
worst time: 4:19.05

current avg5: 4:11.77 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 4:11.77 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 4:11.77 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 4:11.43


----------



## vcuber13 (May 31, 2011)

for the flipping, its really up to you, which do you prefer? i personally use the sexy move y lefty sexy move one.


----------



## Selkie (May 31, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> for the flipping, its really up to you, which do you prefer? i personally use the sexy move y lefty sexy move one.



Well I originally preferred the shorter RF'UR'F but now I am beginning to try and work on look ahead on bigger cubes that algorithm for me really starts xRU' since my larger cubes weren't broken in enough to execute without the rotation. But it appears the rotation is not good for the lookahead or maybe its me. Done a couple of solves just now with the latter algorithm on my 5x5 and 6x6 and it seems better so I think I'll try and go with it. Unfortunately my 7x7 still desperately needs breaking in so I may have to stick with the former until a little later for that.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*1:57.16*
(1:48.40) 1:56.65 1:53.63 (2:05.16[messed up L4E]) 2:01.21[slower than normal reduction]
im starting to get good at 5x5


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 1, 2011)

1:57.18, 2:02.73, (2:05.32), 1:54.10, (1:49.94) = *1:58.00*

10 seconds better than yesterday


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 19 - Louis Cormier: Average of 5: 1:57.38*
Average of 5: 1:57.38 (σ = 1.66)
best time: 1:45.91
worst time: 2:01.41

1:55.17, 1:59.17, (2:01.41), (1:45.91), 1:57.82

Came out of nowhere!!! Personal best single and average!  :tu
How many sub 2 averages are needed to graduate?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 in a row


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, as it stands vcuber will be graduating when I compile the results on Saturday.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 18
2:30.56, 2:09.73, 2:11.22, 2:20.48, 2:34.86 = 2:20.75

Round 19
2:27.27, 2:20.11, 2:19.80, 2:02.14,2:05.75 = 2:15.22
I missed a week and apparently my times got worse...


----------



## Xishem (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 19*

3:18.45, 3:07.23, 2:51.18, 2:51.45, 2:52.77+ = *2:57.15*

PB Ao5 (and Mo3).


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 3, 2011)

1. 2:27.77
2. 3:03.12
3. 2:48.88
4. 3:20.75
5. 2:55.03

avarage of 5: *2:55.68*


----------



## Vinny (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 19*

1:57.92, 2:00.62, (2:08.67), 1:52.99, (1:50.44) = *1:57.18*

Yay, sub 2 again. Now, I usually only get sup 2 averages on bad days


----------



## APdRF (Jun 4, 2011)

Best average of 5: 2:58.51 [SD= 4.21]
1-5 - 178.93 (187.13) 179.89 176.70 (174.80)

So consistent...  Only one supra-3 min.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Round 19 Results!
1) vcuber13-1:57.16
2) Vinny-1:57.18
3) LouisCormier-1:57.38
4) Keroma12-1:58.00
5) Cyruc C.-2:05.13
6) James Ludlow-2.08.42
7) dimwmuni-2:15.22
8) lachose-2:18.82
9) Zoé-2:39.28
10) Mike Hughey-2:50.83
11) brunovervoort-2:55.68
12) Xishem-2:57.15
13) APdRF-2:58.51
14) cityzach-3:07.69
15) thatkid-3:18.74
16) Selkie-4:11.77

Congratulations for vcuber13 for graduating. Vinny is one round away.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 20! 
1) R2 F' Uw' B Fw Dw' Bw L2 D Uw2 Lw' D' Bw D' Fw R Dw' F B2 U R Fw Uw' B Fw2 Rw Bw' Dw2 F2 Dw' D2 F' B2 R' Fw2 Bw2 F2 D2 R2 Uw2 B Rw L' Bw F' D Dw R2 Fw B Uw Fw Rw' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' D' L'
2) B2 Rw L' B' Uw2 Bw Dw2 D U2 R Lw2 Dw' R2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 Lw' Uw R Lw2 F2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 B F' Lw' R Bw Fw' Lw2 Bw' F2 L2 U Rw2 D' Uw' F L Bw' U' F Lw' F2 Lw B2 F' R F' D' Fw L F2 D Rw Lw2 Fw
3) U' R2 Bw2 U' B2 D' Rw' U2 R' Lw L2 D2 Uw Fw' L F' Fw' Dw' Rw Dw' L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw Dw' D2 L' R2 U Bw' Rw' D Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw R B2 Fw L2 Fw2 R U Uw Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 L D' Dw2 Uw2 U F' Bw2 Rw B2 D2 Uw2 R2
4) Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw' D Bw B' Uw' U F Fw Uw' B' Fw L Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 U' Rw2 B' Fw Dw Rw' Bw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 L' Dw2 L' Lw' Fw' L' F Bw' Dw2 D' F Bw' Rw Uw R Lw2 U2 R' Uw L Rw2 Uw B2 F' Fw' R U' Bw' R2
5) Bw' Lw Dw U' L2 Bw B2 F2 D2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw' Dw D2 Bw2 Rw U' Lw F2 Dw D2 Lw L D2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw D' R' B' Lw2 F U' Rw2 L' Bw' Fw' Dw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 U' Bw' U2 L D Fw D2 Fw2 Uw' Lw R Rw Uw Dw' R Dw' Fw L'

This will end next Saturday, the 11th .


----------



## aronpm (Jun 4, 2011)

Round 20:
(2:58.97), (2:14.25), 2:31.71, 2:24.38, 2:15.94 = 2:24.01 avg5


----------



## lachose (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round 20*
2:06.52, (1:47.71), (2:11.81), 2:06.08, 2:07.13 =* 2:06.58*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 5, 2011)

2:11.16, 2:12.68, (2:12.69), (1:59.92), 2:02.41 = *2:08.75*


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

finally got a decent official average, 1:49 with 1:38 singe


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> finally got a decent official average, 1:49 with 1:38 singe


 
I saw. I was like O_O nice.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

the first one (2:20) had a corner centre twist which took a while to fix


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol improvement.

2:25.71, 2:28.67, (2:16.76), 2:27.66[forced pll skip], (2:41.06) = *2:27.35*


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 20: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 2:00.72*

Average of 5: 2:00.72 (σ = 4.36)
best time: 1:44.92
worst time: 2:12.52
(2:12.52), 2:06.76, 1:58.78, (1:44.92), 1:56.63

Not sub 2  Still a very good average


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 20
2:02.22, 2:20.77, 2:28.73, 2:09.37, 2:03.34 = 2:11.16


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 20

Average - 2:07.46

Times - 
(2:16.12), (2:00.20), 2:05.40, 2:11.38, 2:05.59

I haven't done this in a while due to a lousy cube; new cube sliced around 20 seconds off my times


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 20:*
2:06.11 2:01.21 2:07.55 1:51.50 2:03.36 = *2:03.56*
Only 1 good solve, but no very bad solves. Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light.

*Round 19:*
1:57.38 1:53.44 2:03.03 2:06.97 2:03.34 = *2:01.25*
After the first 2 solves I was very confident about a sub 2 average...nope. No very bad solves though. Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 20

Average: 4:13.98*

4:12.62, 4:37.65, 4:20.05, 4:01.43, 4:09.28

number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:01.43
worst time: 4:37.65

current avg5: 4:13.98 (σ = 4.50)
best avg5: 4:13.98 (σ = 4.50)

session avg: 4:13.98 (σ = 4.50)
session mean: 4:16.21


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 20
2:55.44
2:59.48, (3:03.09), 2:52.88, 2:53.95, (2:50.17)


----------



## APdRF (Jun 11, 2011)

Best average of 5: 2:44.40 [SD= 5.58]
1-5 - (158.57) (173.15) 160.28 163.19 169.73

PB!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to shout out that I finally did it in an official competition! Not a GREAT average, but I got a 1:47 and 1:48 and 2 solves just above 2 minutes. The slowest solve was actually a great solve as well, but it locked and I couldn't unlock it for a LOOOOOONG time, giving me a 2:25 or so solve to start with. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 11, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Just wanted to shout out that I finally did it in an official competition! Not a GREAT average, but I got a 1:47 and 1:48 and 2 solves just above 2 minutes. The slowest solve was actually a great solve as well, but it locked and I couldn't unlock it for a LOOOOOONG time, giving me a 2:25 or so solve to start with. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


 
Go man! But you aren't considered sub2 in my books until you graduate this thread >.

I actually do consider you sub2 if you got it officially, I'm just giving you a hard time. You should graduate this thread soon!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Results for Round 20!

1) LouisCormier-2:00.72
2) AvGalen-2:01.25
3) lachose-2:06.58
4) Evan Liu-2:07.46
5) Keroma12-2:08.75
6) dimwmuni-2:11.16
7) aronpm-2:24.01
8) RyanReese09-2:27.35
9) APdRF-2:44.40
10) Mike Hughey-2:55.44
11) Selkie-4:13.98

Congratulations to everybody.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 21!
1) B' Bw L' U D' Fw2 U' F2 Dw Rw Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2 B' Dw' D Lw' Fw Bw B Lw2 Rw' L D2 F2 Fw2 L' Dw Lw' D' Bw Rw Lw D2 F2 D Bw2 Uw' D2 Fw' U' Dw' Bw' Fw' L Bw2 Dw2 D' L Bw D2 B Lw' U2 Bw F R Uw2 Dw'
2) Uw2 R' Lw Rw2 D L2 U R D' Bw Rw' L' D' Fw Lw U Lw' D F' R' Dw2 Bw' L2 Dw2 U R2 U' D Fw2 Bw' L2 Uw L2 B L' B Dw F' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' D' Fw' B' L' D' R' Bw Uw2 Dw' F' D2 L2 Dw D' B2
3) Rw' R U2 Rw Lw U2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw Rw Bw2 B' Rw' F B Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' Dw2 L2 Fw Rw Lw U2 L2 D' F B' Fw2 Lw D L Bw' U2 Rw Bw' R' Fw' Uw D R2 Dw2 L2 Fw U L2 U2 Rw2 Fw B R2 Dw2 Fw B U Lw Bw Lw'
4) Fw' Dw2 U D2 Fw U' Rw B' D Fw' U R Fw Dw B2 Uw Dw Rw' R Dw Fw U2 D2 B R2 Uw D2 B' Dw2 Rw Bw Rw' Lw' Dw' R2 Fw Bw2 U' Lw2 R' Fw Uw Dw' R' F' Fw2 Lw2 L Rw Bw' D2 Dw Lw2 B2 D Rw' Lw Fw2 Lw' Uw' 
5) L D' L2 R2 Fw2 U' D Uw2 Lw2 D B' Bw' F2 Dw2 B2 L' Dw' R Uw Bw' Lw Rw' F2 Rw2 Lw R' Bw2 L Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw' L Bw' Lw' U' D2 B U' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 B F Dw2 Bw Uw' D2 Bw Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Lw2 Uw

This will end next SUNDAY, the 19th. I have a competition on the 18th and will obviously be unable to update this thread.


----------



## DrCube (Jun 11, 2011)

DrCube
Round 20
Average:3:30.20

1) 3:20.29
2) 3:35.32
3) 3:36.22
4) 3:30.79
5) 3:28.37

Yeah, I know, I'm slow. But I'm consistent at least... 

-DrCube


----------



## lachose (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 21 : *
2:02.34, 2:11.34, 2:12.43, (2:23.59), (1:52.96) = *2:08.70*


----------



## Vinny (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry I skipped round 20... Not sure if this means I graduate, but I'd like to stay here a bit longer just to sort of make sure I'm DEFINITELY sub 2.

*Round 21*

(2:01.60), 1:48.75, 2:00.67, 1:52.57, (1:43.24) = *1:54.00*


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 21

Average - *2:08.74*

Times -
2:04.50, (2:01.20), (2:31.92), 2:13.13, 2:08.58

Didn't do well this time, hopefully will do better at River Hill.


----------



## Kian (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 21

Average: 2:02.75

(1:53.71), 1:57.13, (2:13.45), 2:04.40, 2:06.73


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 21:*
1:49.97 1:57.81 1:53.94 2:04.68 1:45.36 = *1:53.91*
I could notice that as soon as the tv behind me switched to English I started to loose focus. Good thing most of it was in Malay. The 2:04.68 was during a couple of English commercials. Interestign to see how easily I loose focus. Sub 1:50 is happening more and more often!


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 21
2:04.39, 1:52.81, 2:16.84, 2:10.58, 1:59.73 = 2:04.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 21
2:36.78
(2:28.27), 2:38.00, 2:30.10, (2:43.05), 2:42.24

Done AvG. I've given up on freeslice for a while; I need to get consistently sub-2:30 by US Nationals, and AvG is the only way I'm going to make it by then.

Not a very good average, I'm afraid.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 21
> 2:36.78
> (2:28.27), 2:38.00, 2:30.10, (2:43.05), 2:42.24
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the bright side. We have rice


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 11 - Georgeanderre (first timer)
Average: 3:36.01

1. 3:35.23
Comment: ell fail and misalignment
2. (4:30.13)
Comment: first pop, long search 3 look ell
3. 3:24.87
Comment: 4 look ell, slight f4l messup and pause on multislotting
4. (3:07.32)
Comment: 4 look ell, uber fast columns and pb
5. 3:47.95
Comment: ell lockup and epic pause on pll recognition... damn a perm

Overall Comment: Not too bad, only had this cube for 2 days


----------



## Zoé (Jun 16, 2011)

2:46.30, 2:52.17, (2:54.54), (2:44.48), 2:48.74 = *2:49.25*

I suck I suck I suck


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 16, 2011)

1:58.67, 1:59.75, (1:58.12), 2:01.34, (2:35.50) = *1:59.92*

No idea what happened on the last one, it didn't feel that bad. Just made it


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2011)

Zoé said:


> 2:46.30, 2:52.17, (2:54.54), (2:44.48), 2:48.74 = *2:49.25*
> 
> I suck I suck I suck


 
My new goal: 1 minute faster than Zoé


----------



## APdRF (Jun 17, 2011)

Best average of 5: 2:51.79 [SD= 3.21]
1-5 - 169.83 169.72 175.83 (166.94) (DNF)

The DNF was a big lock up...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 21: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 2:06.76*

Average of 5: 2:06.76 (σ = 3.85)
best time: 2:00.46
worst time: 2:17.04
(2:00.46), 2:01.95, 2:11.38, (2:17.04), 2:06.96

Meh :/


----------



## Selkie (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 21

Average 4:17.81
*
4:35.98, 4:17.90, 3:55.58, 4:42.20, 3:59.55

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:55.58
worst time: 4:42.20

current avg5: 4:17.81 (σ = 14.87)
best avg5: 4:17.81 (σ = 14.87)

session avg: 4:17.81 (σ = 14.87)
session mean: 4:18.24


----------



## adragast (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe too late to join... just discard my times then...

Round 21: Adragast - Average of 5: 3:07.98
(03:17.38) 03:13.41 03:11.24 (02:56.78) 02:59.30

I am using AvG with r-slice. I used to use d-slice and somehow I was faster. But this is surely a lack of practice and some of my setup moves may not be optimal (to say it nicely).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

Results for Round 21!
1) AvGalen-1:53.91
2) Vinny-1:54.00
3) Keroma12-1:59.92
4) Kian-2:02.75
5) dimwmuni-2:04.90
6) LouisCormier-2:06.76
7) lachose-2:08.70
8) Evan Liu-2:08.74
9) Mike Hughey-2:36.78
10) Zoé-2:49.25
11) APdRF-2:51.79
12) adragast-3:07.98
13) DrCube-3:30.20
14) Georgeanderre-3:36.01
15) Selkie-4:17.81

Sorry for being a day late, completely forgot about this. Congratulations to Vinny for graduating!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 22!
1) Bw2 R2 Dw D' L U2 Uw2 D Bw F2 Fw R Bw2 F D R U L Bw Lw Bw' Fw Dw' B Dw' Rw' D' Rw R Uw' L Rw D' Lw L F' B' Bw U' D2 Uw' F2 Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Bw' Lw' Rw D Rw' Fw' B Uw' Bw' Fw'
2) B L' Fw D' L Bw' B2 Lw2 R' D2 Fw D' Rw2 R' Uw R U' D' Bw L2 Fw' R2 F2 Dw Uw' R' Fw Lw2 B Lw D2 R' B' Fw Bw U Uw' Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw Dw Rw2 D' L' Lw Bw' B F' U L' Uw2 L U' B Bw2 Dw2 R Dw2 U2
3) Fw2 L2 Uw' Dw Lw2 F2 B2 L Lw2 Rw Bw2 L2 Fw Dw2 L Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw2 L' Rw' Uw Lw2 Dw' L' Dw2 U2 B D2 U B Bw' F2 Uw' Lw Bw2 R Rw' Bw2 B' Dw' Bw B' Lw F' Uw' R' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Lw B' R2 Rw' D' F' Fw U F U2
4) F2 Lw2 Uw2 L Fw D R Uw U2 D Dw2 Fw F L2 F' Dw Lw' D2 Lw2 L U2 B2 Rw Lw L Uw2 L Rw' R' Fw2 D Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw D' Dw2 F' L Bw F Lw' F U Fw2 L2 B2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Uw F Fw2 Lw' U Uw' Bw B2 R'
5) L2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' R' Fw2 B Dw Lw' Bw2 Rw L F2 Dw' Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw R2 B2 U D2 L Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Rw' U' D R Fw Uw B Fw2 R2 D' Lw2 R2 D R Dw Rw' L2 Fw F' R2 Bw2 Rw Fw2 Lw R2 Uw F Bw Dw2 Uw'

This round will end Saturday, the 25th. Short round!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's my entry.


Statistics for 06-20-2011 14:21:08

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:19.97
Standard Deviation: 9.32
Best Time: 2:04.91
Worst Time: 2:30.40
Individual Times:
1.	2:29.28	
2.	2:16.87
3.	2:30.40	
4.	2:04.91	
5.	2:18.40	

~Chris


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1)* w2 *R2 Dw D' L U2 Uw2 D Bw F2 Fw R Bw2 F D R U L Bw Lw Bw' Fw Dw' B Dw' Rw' D' Rw R Uw' L Rw D' Lw L F' B' Bw U' D2 Uw' F2 Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Bw' Lw' Rw D Rw' Fw' B Uw' Bw' Fw'



There seems to be a letter missing


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> There seems to be a letter missing


 
Thank you. I can't recover the scramble so I randomly made it B.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 21
1:59.58, 2:03.88, 2:12.54, 2:10.54, 2:11.13 = 2:08.52


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2011)

Round 22

Average 2:06.98

(2:15.68), 2:05.97, 2:04.52, 2:10.44, (1:55.93)


----------



## APdRF (Jun 21, 2011)

Best average of 5: 2:43.05 [SD= 5.15]
1-5 - 165.00 (172.58) 159.67 (157.73) 164.48

Better...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 21, 2011)

Round 22

(2:14.20) 2:04.58 2:08.17 (1:58.78) 2:03.88 => 2:05.54


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 22, 2011)

2:02.17, 1:59.62, (1:57.56), (2:09.00), 2:07.32 = *2:03.04*

Started well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 22
2:30.08
2:29.05, 2:32.78, (2:39.91), 2:28.43, (2:19.65)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 22: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 2:04.81*

Average of 5: 2:04.81 (σ = 3.67)
best time: 1:59.65
worst time: 2:10.72
2:02.81, 2:09.96, (2:10.72), 2:01.67, (1:59.65)

Not great, not bad.


----------



## lachose (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 22
2:26.56, 2:03.83, (2:27.31), 2:05.77, (1:48.91) = *2:12.05*

Nice single


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 22
> 2:30.08
> 2:29.05, 2:32.78, (2:39.91), 2:28.43, (2:19.65)


 
whoot, whoot, whoot, sub 2:30 potential detected!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> whoot, whoot, whoot, sub 2:30 potential detected!


 
Exactly what I thought - I was really disappointed when I looked at the times on the first four solves and realized I couldn't quite make it. And then I got the sub-2:20. It feels like I'm really close to being able to go consistently sub-2:30 now. And since that's the combined final cutoff for US Nationals, that would make me happy.


----------



## stricgoogle (Jun 23, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:57.12
1. 1:50.18 hehe, first solve after a month... I was averaging 2:05 then.
2. (2:22.75) meh, look ahead was turned off...
3. (1:47.43) Very nice.
4. 1:49.03 Yeah.
5. 2:12.15 Redux at 1:40 and the worst 3x3 I had.

Overall, I'm really happy . It's fun writing comments too .


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 24, 2011)

*2:58.73*
(2:39.44), (3:50.58), 2:44.35, 3:04.86, 3:06.99


----------



## adragast (Jun 24, 2011)

*02:53.38* 

(02:58.25) 02:53.25 02:55.00 (02:46.88) 02:51.88

Youhou ! sub-3 and consistent ! Honnestly I believe more and more in my potential to get sub 2:30. The 2:46 was with bad 3x3 for example (not difficult cases, just me messing things up). sub2 is still unconceivable though...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

(2:11.91), 2:20.49[pll skip], 2:17.45, (2:28.73) = *2:18.97*

Wtf. Lookahead was just turned on there O___O.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> (2:11.91), 2:20.49[pll skip], 2:17.45, (2:28.73) = *2:18.97*
> 
> Wtf. Lookahead was just turned on there O___O.


 
Only 4 solves?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Only 4 solves?


 
Bah same issue in accomplishment thread. Too lazy to swap over the solves and fix it.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 22
*3:11.02*
(3:14.30) 3:15.96 (3:19.46) 3:02.80 (2:55.22)

PB average of 5 almost a pb single it is 2:40 but this is like my first Ao5 with actual scrambles at home i am going to actually start doing this thread i have gotten into 5x5 lately!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2011)

*Round 22:*
2:00.22 1:59.44 2:06.86 1:57.44 1:58.44 = *1:59.37*
Very consistent, but not very good


----------



## EricReese (Jun 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 3:19.24
1. 3:21.27 
2. 3:17.09 
3. 3:19.36 
4. (2:59.46) 
5. (3:26.94) 

PB ao5, getting back into 5x5 to prepare for upcoming comp.

Awaiting on a maru 5x5, I hope its good, anyone heard good stuff about it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This round will end Saturday, the 25th. Short round!


 
Are you just trying to keep me in this race, not allowing me to graduate?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

How did I forget? I've made a habit of updating...

*Sigh* I'm sorry, I do hope this won't happen again.


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Awaiting on a maru 5x5, I hope its good, anyone heard good stuff about it?


 
Its locky and feels like they hollowed out everything. Oh wait they did!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Results for Round 22!

1) stricgoogle-1:57.12
2) AvGalen-1:59.37
3) Keroma12-2:03.04
4) LouisCormier-2:04.81
5) Evan Liu-2:05.54
6) Kian-2:06.98
7) dimwmuni-2:08.52
8) lachose-2:12.05
9) RyanReese09-2:18.97
10) ChrisBird-2:19.97
11) Mike Hughey-2:30.08
12) APdRF-2:43.05
13) adragast-02:53.38 
14) nascarjon-2:58.73
15) Tall5001-3:11.02
16) EricReese-3:19.24

Congratulations everyone! Sorry about the updating... You have one more to go AvG.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 23!
1) B2 Rw Lw Fw' R' U L' D U2 Bw R2 Lw' Uw2 Rw F2 Rw B' F Bw' L2 R2 Dw2 U' Bw' B2 Dw' B2 U R Rw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 L' U' R Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' B' Dw' Bw2 Uw L Bw2 L' F' Rw L2 Bw R L U2 Rw 
2) Lw2 B2 D L Uw B2 L U' Lw' Bw2 B2 Lw' Dw2 D2 R Dw B2 F' Bw U Bw2 L2 R B2 Uw Fw F2 B' U2 F Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Fw' D' L F2 B R2 Dw' Lw2 U2 B' R Lw2 B U2 B F2 U Lw B F2 U' R' F2 Uw' R2 Rw 
3) B' Fw Uw Dw2 F Fw D R D' L Fw L2 B Dw2 L F R' Fw' Lw2 R' L' Dw B2 U2 L' Rw' R2 U' L' R2 Fw' D Uw2 Dw2 F Fw' R' Rw F' Rw' F2 Lw Rw U2 L2 U B2 Uw' Fw D2 U' F' Uw2 B2 F' Dw2 Bw2 F2 B2 Dw' 
4) B' Fw' Lw R2 U F' Rw' Bw' D Fw2 D Lw Rw2 Uw2 R U2 Bw' D Uw' Rw2 Bw' Uw2 L Bw Lw2 R U D2 Uw' L2 Bw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 D' Uw' Dw B' L' R D' Uw Fw U Lw F' Uw' F' R' Lw Fw R Fw2 Lw Bw R Lw2 Bw 
5) Uw' Lw2 Uw Rw' Lw2 D' U' B Uw2 Bw Dw2 Uw' R Rw B' Fw F2 Bw2 Dw Uw F Bw2 Rw2 F' B' Bw' D Rw2 D2 L' F2 U' D2 Bw2 Lw2 L2 D2 U L2 Rw R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 R' Rw' Lw' Bw2 R' U L2 D F' B2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 

This will end July 9th? I'm unsure of whether to make this round short or long. I chose long.


----------



## lachose (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 23*
(2:26.08), 1:54.36, (1:52.75), 2:08.18, 2:15.15 = *2:05.90*

Better but could have been sub2...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 23: Louis Cormier - 2:02.90*

Average of 12: 2:02.90 (σ = 2.62)
best time: 1:59.33
worst time: 2:12.62

2:05.69, (2:12.62), (1:59.33), 1:59.39, 2:03.62 

Not bad.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 23

*3:15.00*

3:11.84 3:16.21 3:16.96 (2:57.30) (3:25.46)

Pretty average for me recently nice sub 3 though


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 23

2:03.10, (2:18.10), (1:58.51), 2:02.91, 1:59.61 => *2:01.87*

Slightly better than my Cyclops Open times, but sub-2 still eludes me...
(Yes, I'm in China now)


----------



## adragast (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 23 *2:59.73*
2:55.41 (2:52.50) 2:59.84 3:03.93 (03:32.95)

OK times... Seems I get tired quite quickly...


----------



## lachose (Jul 3, 2011)

This week-end, I did 1:57 avg official


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

i cannot do this either


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2011)

lachose said:


> This week-end, I did 1:57 avg official


 
Doing it officialy is the best! but doing it here 3 times in a row is the next goal I hope


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 4, 2011)

(1:56.23), 2:03.94, 2:05.75, (2:06.52), 2:06.22 = *2:05.30*

Weekly competition was 1:59.09. At least I'm getting rid of those sup-2:10 solves.


----------



## lachose (Jul 4, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Doing it officialy is the best! but doing it here 3 times in a row is the next goal I hope


 Yeah. That's odd cause for 5x5, I always do better in comp than at home (that was also true for 3x3 in 2009 & 2010  ). 
Hope I'll do this at this race.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 23
2:42.14
2:41.96, 2:42.40, (2:47.36), (2:27.41), 2:42.06

Horrible. The weird thing is that the first solve didn't even feel slow, but it was. The others over 2:30 all felt slow, though. Very disappointing.


----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

Average: 2:24.32
2:01.11, 2:22.76, 2:18.26, 2:37.91, 2:31.95\
Ok average but a great single.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 23
2:09.12, 2:02.06, 2:07.13, 1:57.73, 2:04.92 = 2:04.70
pretty good.


----------



## Adrian E (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 23*
2:07.40, 2:07.40, 2:17.12, (2:21.04), (2:06.87) = *2:10.64*

Twice the exactly same time?! lol


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 23
> 2:42.14
> 2:41.96, 2:42.40, (2:47.36), (2:27.41), 2:42.06
> 
> Horrible. The weird thing is that the first solve didn't even feel slow, but it was. The others over 2:30 all felt slow, though. Very disappointing.


 
This is a big step back Mike. Any idea what you did different?
Good luck going back to 2:30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> This is a big step back Mike. Any idea what you did different?
> Good luck going back to 2:30



There were a couple of mistakes in some of the slow ones that were pretty costly, so I can attribute some of it to that. Perhaps I just needed to warm up; I did some 6x6x6 later that went a little better (although it still wasn't all that good). Some days just seem worse than others.

I really want to get where I'm consistently sub-2:30 in time for Nationals. At this point, I doubt I have much chance for the 4:30 6x6x6 and 6:30 7x7x7 cutoffs, but I should really be able to manage the 5x5x5 cutoffs by then, anyway.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's been a long time

2:00.62, (2:12.40+), 1:52.02, (1:51.41), 2:02.17 = 1:58.27

SUB 2!!!!


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 23

*2:50.31*

2:53.08, 2:46.43, (3:29.39), 2:51.44, (2:41.35)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2011)

*Round 23:*
2:05.59 2:05.13 1:54.41 1:42.93 2:02.25 = *2:00.60*
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> *Round 23:*
> 2:05.59 2:05.13 1:54.41 1:42.93 2:02.25 = *2:00.60*
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
Ouch, that hurts!


----------



## lachose (Jul 6, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> *Round 23:*
> 2:05.59 2:05.13 1:54.41 1:42.93 2:02.25 = *2:00.60*
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I lol'd. That's so epic.


----------



## Egide (Jul 6, 2011)

*Round 23:*


2:44.69, (3:53.61), 2:45.54, 3:03.01, (2:33.79) = 2:51.08


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

Round 23 Results!

1) rock1313-1:58.27
2) AvGalen-2:00.60
3) Evan Liu-2:01.87
4) LouisCormier-2:02.90
5) dimwmuni-2:04.70
6) Keroma12-2:05.30
7) lachose-2:05.90
8) Adrian E-2:10.64
9) emolover-2:24.32
10) Mike Hughey-2:42.14
11) nascarjon-2:50.31
12) Tissycuber-2:51.08
13) adragast-2:59.73
14) Tall5001-3:15.00

Sorry about that AvG


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 24!

1) D' L' Dw L D2 Rw2 R2 Uw Dw' U F2 Uw B Uw Dw Lw U' R' Fw' D Rw' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Dw D' Uw2 L2 R B2 D Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw D' Rw' Lw' Bw2 D2 F' R' Rw F D L' B' D2 Fw D' B L2 Bw D2 F2 Bw D2 U Dw Fw
2) Uw' Bw' F' Lw Dw Bw' Rw' D Uw2 U Bw Uw2 Rw Fw' D2 R' Rw Bw' Uw' L' U2 F' Uw' Lw U2 Dw Uw Lw Bw U Lw2 D Bw Dw' Lw' F2 B Lw F2 R U' F Rw D' Rw2 Dw' Fw' F' Lw2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw' B' Fw2 Dw2 U2 Rw2
3) F' U B' D' L' D' L Uw' D' U' Bw' D F' Dw Rw Fw U R' Rw Lw2 U Uw F' R Fw' Uw2 U2 Bw Dw2 L' Uw' F2 R2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Dw2 U' Rw' Bw' Fw Uw D Dw2 L Fw' U' Uw Dw L' Dw' Uw' Fw2 D' L2 Lw' U' Fw'
4) R' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Lw' Uw R B Uw Rw U2 B2 Dw' R Dw' R Bw U' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' L R2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw D2 Uw Rw2 Uw Bw' L' Fw' Dw B2 D Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 F L' Uw Dw R2 B R2 F R' Lw2 Dw B Bw Lw R' Rw
5) Rw' F2 Lw' U L' B2 L2 U B' Dw' U' Rw Lw' Fw2 Rw' R' Fw U Rw' U2 Fw Bw B F' U Dw2 Uw Lw' B Lw2 L' Bw2 R Rw' B' Dw' R Rw' Bw2 Dw L Uw Bw2 Dw B' Rw U Rw F' Bw' Uw' U' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 B Uw2 B2 R'

This round will end next Saturday, the 16th .


----------



## Selkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Missed a couple of rounds, back fill the times Ryan if you want or just leave it, it was more for my own benefit anyway...

Loving my new Shenshou 5x5 that arrived this morning. The cubies are a bit on the small side as the whole cube is the same size as the Shenshou 4x4 which is small for a 4x4 but great out of the box and can get used to it 

EDIT: All these rounds done today and pleased with the steady improvement. I really should start practicing 5x5 more.

*Round 22

Average: 4:28.63*

3:38.29pb, 4:41.33, 4:54.15, 4:21.71, 4:22.84




*Round 23

Average: 4:12.04*

4:27.48, 4:01.70, 4:08.56, 4:20.40, 4:07.16




*Round 24

Average: 3:54.09* PB Average 

3:45.97, 4:16.30, 3:40.26, 3:43.82, 4:12.49


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 24

(2:19.09), (1:55.17), 1:59.39, 2:03.98, 2:04.58 => *2:02.65*

Again not quite sub2.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 10, 2011)

(1:52.76), 1:55.11, 2:11.65, (2:18.62), 1:59.18 = 2:01.98

DARN!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 24:*
2:02.84 2:13.44 2:07.47 2:09.06 2:02.36 = *2:06.46*
...and I am back to doing bad times in noisy locations with bad light


----------



## Jakube (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 24: 2:47.56*

3:06.03, (3:07.71), 2:48.43, 2:28.21, (2:20.32)

First solves since months.

edit: 
next solves were... 
3:06.03, 3:07.71, 2:48.43, 2:28.21, 2:20.32, 2:47.59, 2:38.13, 2:19.86, (2:06.64), 2:48.98, 2:23.94, (2:51.25), 2:18.48, 2:32.71, 2:16.40

current and best avg12: 2:29.46 
current and best avg5: 2:25.04


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 13, 2011)

1:59.45, 1:59.31, 2:01.37, (1:38.55), (2:15.92) = *2:00.04*

fail

PB single by 8 seconds! Amazingly smooth, had parity. So close to sub-2.
Btw, part of a PB ao12, 2:00.69


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 24: Louis Cormier - 2:04.99*

Statistics for 07-15-2011 10:04:17

Average: 2:04.99
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 1:48.67
Worst Time: 2:20.08
Individual Times:
2:05.27, (2:20.08), 2:06.00, (1:48.67), 2:03.70

Nice lookahead on that single but the rest failed.


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 24

*2:44.55*

(2:27.51), (2:56.76), 2:50.31, 2:45.26, 2:38.08


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't forgotten about this, will be updated in about 4 hours. Get in your last minute entries!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

Results for Round 24!

1) Keroma12-2:00.04
2) rock1313-2:01.98
3) Evan Liu-2:02.65
4) LouisCormier-2:04.99
5) AvGalen-2:06.46
6) nascarjon-2:44.55
7) Jakube-2:47.56
8) Selkie-3:54.09

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 25!

1) L Lw' Bw' Lw Dw2 Bw' F2 L B U2 Dw' R2 U2 Dw2 Uw Rw' B Bw' D Uw Bw2 R2 Uw' R2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw D' Dw' L' B' L Fw2 Dw' B D Lw' B2 U' Dw' Uw2 Lw D2 Dw2 U B' U' Rw' Uw' Lw2 Uw Lw' R Bw' Fw' Rw B'
2) R Dw Fw' U2 Uw' B2 Fw' R2 D2 F Bw2 U F' Bw' D R' F' D2 Dw2 L' F' Bw2 R2 Fw2 L Dw' B Fw' Dw2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U' Uw L' Rw B2 Fw' Rw2 B Lw2 Dw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 L' D Fw2 F' L' Dw L2 D' R Dw' Uw D
3) B2 R2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Fw' D' Bw2 Rw Fw2 Uw L Uw D2 L Lw D Bw' B Fw' F U Lw' U F' L2 Rw2 Dw' B R2 F2 R' Rw2 Bw B R2 L F' B D' B2 D Fw' D Fw R' Bw2 R' U R' Dw Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U Bw' Fw' L2
4) Uw' Fw2 L2 F' U Bw Lw2 F Fw2 D2 Lw' R Rw Bw2 U2 Lw' Uw2 L2 U2 Fw' Dw2 B2 L F Fw' D' R2 L F2 Uw Rw' Lw F' U2 R' L' Bw Uw' Dw U' F Dw2 F2 Rw Fw' L' Uw2 Dw' D2 L' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 F Fw' B' U2 Dw L2 U
5) U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 U Bw B' D2 Uw' L U2 Dw' Uw2 Rw' R Lw2 F D' Rw2 U Uw2 Dw Bw' Uw R2 Dw' Bw' D2 F2 L Lw Fw D2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw Uw2 U2 B' U D2 L' Fw Rw' L' F2 Dw' Bw Fw2 Lw Uw D' Fw' U2 D2 R' Uw D'

This round will end next Saturday, the 23rd .


----------



## jack3256 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 25:*
2:33.19, 2:25.98, 2:05.26, 2:17.23
Average:2:21.60
This was just better then average, 2:05.26 is my new pb by far .


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 25: Louis Cormier - 2:01.85*

Statistics for 07-18-2011 19:58:32

Average: 2:01.85
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 1:55.58
Worst Time: 2:16.20
Individual Times:
(1:55.58), (2:16.20), 2:03.99, 1:56.01, 2:05.56

Why did I try freeslice on the 2nd solve :fp


----------



## adragast (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 25: 02:33.66

5:	02:39.04	x
4:	02:16.48	x
3:	02:29.98	x
2:	02:40.89	x
1:	02:31.98	x

hmmm isn't it strange that the 4th solve is my pb ? Same as Jack3256...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 25:

2:17.48, 2:17.34, 2:13.82, 2:11.56, 2:25.93 = 2:16.21!!!!!!!

PB SINGLE AND AO5!! WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 25
2:24.96
2:25.57, (2:18.75), (2:34.54), 2:25.59, 2:20.37

Yeah, I think these were particularly easy scrambles. No PB for me, but the average is close. The fourth one was especially easy, but I messed up on the 3x3x3 phase and ruined it.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 20, 2011)

Round 24
2:16.92, 2:24.41, 2:08.66, 2:11.34, 2:16.24 = 2:14.83

Round 25
2:21.79, 2:04.57, 2:10.78,2:06.27, 2:01.19 = 2:07.21


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 20, 2011)

Round 25

*2:55.23*
(3:10.26), (2:31.78), 2:55.17, 2:53.40, 2:47.12


----------



## Selkie (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 25

Average: 3:32.01*!!

3:31.49pb, 3:26.05pb, (3:51.13), (3:24.10pb), 3:38.48

Been doing loads and loads of untimed 5x5 this week on my new Shenshou and well .. damn! I didn't realise I had improved this much. I put some of this improvement down to the cube. 3 single pb's in there plus the average beat my old single pb by over 6 seconds. Very pleased, which I rarely am with my thread averages.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:24.10
worst time: 3:51.13

current avg5: 3:32.01 (σ = 5.09)
best avg5: 3:32.01 (σ = 5.09)

session avg: 3:32.01 (σ = 5.09)
session mean: 3:34.25


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 25:*
2:00.05 2:00.50 1:57.11 1:52.75 2:25.21 = *1:59.22*
Last one had a messed up G-Perm where a middle layer turned when I wanted it to turn the top 4 layers . Sub 2 average again with no "bad" solves. (scrambles had nice starts most of the time)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 22, 2011)

(2:23.66), 2:07.47, 2:23.08, 2:20.14, (2:03.04) = *2:16.90*

Terrible


----------



## Skullush (Jul 23, 2011)

*ROUND 25
Average of 5: 3:15.76*
1. 3:07.16 
2. 3:12.06 
3. (3:04.27) 
4. (3:33.26) 
5. 3:28.06 

I have yet to get a sub-3 single. It will happen soon


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 23, 2011)

Results of Round 25!

1) AvGalen-1:59.22
2) LouisCormier-2:01.85
3) dimwmuni-2:07.21
4) cityzach-2:16.21
5) Keroma12-2:16.90
6) jack3256-2:21.60
7) Mike Hughey-2:24.96
8) adragast-2:33.66
9) nascarjon-2:55.23
10) Skullush-3:15.76
11) Selkie-3:32.01


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 23, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 26!

1) Bw2 Lw' B Dw2 R2 U F Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw' R Fw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 Dw Lw L B' Rw2 Lw' L2 R Dw Uw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 F2 L2 D Bw2 Lw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 L2 B2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' F Dw' Fw' F2 Uw' Bw' U2 Fw Lw Dw' L' B'
2) D' Fw' Lw Fw Bw' Uw2 D2 Rw' Dw R' Lw2 Uw L2 U2 Rw2 L2 B Lw L2 U' Rw2 U' Lw2 R2 Bw R2 Bw' Lw' Bw B Uw' L' R2 B2 D2 R2 Dw L' D2 Fw' Rw Bw Fw2 B' Lw D2 L2 Lw B' Uw Lw' Uw2 Bw' D Uw Bw2 F' B Dw Fw2
3) Fw' Uw' Lw2 F2 R2 U B' D B Bw Lw Bw2 R Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Lw' Rw' R' B F' L' Rw2 U Rw U L' R Dw2 Uw' D' R Bw2 D U L Lw' Uw' D' B F2 Rw B' Rw2 Uw' Bw Lw2 F Bw Lw L2 Fw' Rw' Lw'
4) Lw2 R2 D' R' B F2 Uw' D B2 R' D U Uw2 B' Rw' F2 Dw F Fw2 Lw R' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U' Fw Lw2 R Rw2 D2 B2 Uw' U2 L Bw B' Fw U2 Lw' F2 Fw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 L2 Fw' F Lw2 L U2 Bw2 B U'
5) B Uw2 Rw B' Lw' F2 Bw2 Dw' R' L' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Rw F Dw' Fw' L R2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' D2 Lw B' Dw2 Bw2 Fw Lw F Rw' D' F' Dw2 B Dw Rw2 F2 U' Lw' Dw2 U D' Uw' Rw B Fw2 Rw2 Fw D2 R' U' Dw' Bw2 B' Dw D U Lw

This round will end July 30th, good luck everyone .


----------



## cityzach (Jul 23, 2011)

Round 26:

2:35.91, 2:22.65, 2:26.40, 2:20.53, 2:15.67 = 2:23.19


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

Round 26

avg5: 2:49.46


----------



## adragast (Jul 24, 2011)

Round 26: 02:27.09 !!!

5:	02:22.49	x
4:	02:13.11	x
3:	02:35.49	x
2:	02:32.46	x
1:	02:26.32	x

I cannot believe it ! Some weeks ago I was fighting to get sub 3 and now I get a sub 2:30 ! Also PB again (02:13.11) ! I love this shengshou. 

As a side note I just did the 3x3 race and was so disappointed with it... This was a good way to get back to happiness


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why am I getting worse? It's getting frustrating.

2:10.07, (2:19.90), 2:00.06, 2:17.88, (1:50.28) = *2:09.34*

The last one could probably be considered lucky, although no skips.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 26:*
2:06.58 1:58.58 1:52.19 1:50.09 1:55.84 = *1:55.84*
Did 222, 333 and some 555 before this....I am BACK


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 26: Louis Cormier - 2:04.40 *

Statistics for 07-28-2011 15:24:51

Average: 2:04.40
Standard Deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 2:00.58
Worst Time: 2:09.84
Individual Times:
2:03.13, 2:01.52, (2:09.84), 2:08.55, (2:00.58)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 26
2:36.52
2:45.32, 2:24.68, (2:14.25), (2:46.97), 2:39.56

Three terrible solves; the other two were okay.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round 26

Average: 3:53.18*

3:42.67, 3:43.61, 3:32.35, 4:19.45, 4:13.26

Second shockingly bad forum average of the night.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:32.35
worst time: 4:19.45

current avg5: 3:53.18 (σ = 14.20)
best avg5: 3:53.18 (σ = 14.20)

session avg: 3:53.18 (σ = 14.20)
session mean: 3:54.27


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 29, 2011)

Round 26

2:02.10, 2:16.58, 2:06.76, 2:37.50, 2:17.46 = 2:13.60


----------



## Mikel (Jul 30, 2011)

*Average: 5:29.56*
Standard Deviation: 9.97
Best Time: 4:58.19
Worst Time: 6:25.91
Individual Times:
1.	(4:58.19)
2.	5:26.53
3.	(6:25.91)
4.	5:46.61	
5.	5:15.53


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

Results for Round 26!

1) AvGalen-1:55.84
2) LouisCormier-2:04.40 
3) Keroma12-2:09.34
4) dimwmuni-2:13.60
5) cityzach-2:23.19
6) adragast-2:27.09
7) Mike Hughey-2:36.52
8) Hershey-2:49.46
9) Selkie-3:53.18
10) Mikel-5:29.56

Congratulations to everybody !


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 27!
1) Fw U' Rw2 Dw2 Fw B' U F Fw2 D Uw2 Lw' U Uw Rw R B' F' Rw F' U2 Dw Bw D F2 R B Rw' B2 Fw F2 Bw' Dw Bw Dw R U Lw Fw2 F R Uw' F' Uw L2 Rw2 F' U' Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 F Bw U2 B2 F2 Uw2 F Dw
2) R2 L' Lw2 Fw2 L Dw2 Bw2 D Lw2 U2 Bw2 F' R Dw2 Lw' L2 R2 B Lw' F' Rw2 B L' Bw' D2 Lw' R' B Dw F D2 R Dw L B' F Dw' Bw Uw2 Lw2 Rw L2 R' U' D L' D' Bw Fw B' R' Uw U F' B2 Dw D' U' Rw2 U'
3) Bw2 Uw' Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 B Dw2 F2 B' R2 L2 Uw Lw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F' Lw' U2 R F' Fw' B D' U' Dw2 Fw' Rw D Fw2 L2 Uw2 D2 Lw' Uw D2 Rw' B F Fw Rw' Uw' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 B R2 U' L' Dw D' B U
4) Rw Dw2 R2 F2 Dw Fw2 L Dw' L2 U' Rw U R D' R F' B' Rw U F L Uw R L Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 B Rw F B' Uw2 U L Fw Lw' B2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Rw' D F2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' Bw' Rw U' B' Bw' Uw D2
5) F' Uw' Fw R Uw2 F R B2 U' D' B R' Uw' Lw Uw2 B2 R' F2 Rw' R' Fw Uw' F Uw Bw' Dw' F D' F' Bw' Fw2 L U2 R2 U Lw' Uw2 F2 D' B' D Rw2 L Lw2 D' Dw' U' Lw R2 B2 Rw2 L2 B' F' Fw2 Lw' F2 L Dw' D2

This will end next Saturday, August 6th . Good luck.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 27

Average: *3:14.15*

3:14.59 (3:19.22) (3:08.13) 3:14.77 3:13.09

Damn taking out my best and worst made those three feel very cosistant for not picking up a 5x5 in weeks this was awesome!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 27:*
2:17.40 2:00.83 2:03.81 1:56.66 2:34.18 = *2:07.35*
First and last solves had a messed up F-Perm, twice on the last solve. For some reason I can't do that PLL anymore. And I was so sure I would graduate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 27
2:27.70
2:31.48, (2:34.46), 2:23.07, 2:28.54, (2:15.02)

Started not so good, but ended very nicely. It looks like I might really be getting sub-2:30 just barely in time for Nationals!


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 2, 2011)

2:00.52, 1:58.44, 1:53.40, 2:14.65, 2:05.80 = 2:01.59

The first 3 solves were pretty good.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 27

Average: 3:41.42*

3:31.88, 3:47.79, 3:33.49, 3:23.70, 3:45.43

Another disappointing 5x5 average 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:22.84
worst time: 3:51.62

current avg5: 3:41.42 (σ = 9.56)
best avg5: 3:41.42 (σ = 9.56)

session avg: 3:41.42 (σ = 9.56)
session mean: 3:39.74


----------



## adragast (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 27: 2:27.51

5:	02:23.27	x
4:	02:53.30	x
3:	02:23.01	x
2:	02:33.39	x
1:	02:25.85	x

Yes ! Another sub 2:30 ! The problem is I am not consistent. Before this competition I had quite bad averages...


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2011)

(2:17.24), 2:06.92, (1:59.49), 2:15.08, 2:07.61 = *2:09.87*

I thought I was consistently sub 2:10, but now I seem to be getting worse these last few weeks...


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't graduated from this thread but I'm going to take myself out now that I have a sub 2 average in competition.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 7, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 27

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:40.32
worst time: 2:16.05

current avg5: 2:08.99 (σ = 3.72)
best avg5: 2:08.99 (σ = 3.72)

times (reset):
2:12.75, (2:16.05), (1:40.32), 2:03.93, 2:10.31 

my hand where cold when i start but, then i get that time!!! my fastest time ever non-lucky(not first sub2), actualy im realy happy 

1 exelent solve,1 good solve, 2 normal solves and 1 regular solve


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 7, 2011)

*TiLiMayor - Ronda 27
Average: 2:32.48*

(2:51.40), 2:22.55, 2:46.22, 2:28.66, (2:19.50)

Long time no 5x5, time for me to join this race..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 7, 2011)

The round will end in 4 or so hours, when I get back from my run.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2011)

"19 Hours Ago":


RyanReese09 said:


> The round will end in 4 or so hours, when I get back from my run.


 
Someone went out for a marathon and got lost?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 8, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> "19 Hours Ago":
> 
> Someone went out for a marathon and got lost?


 
Maybe he did a 100 miler!! could take him 24 hours haha


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> "19 Hours Ago":
> 
> Someone went out for a marathon and got lost?


 
Lol I did 16 miles and then I collapsed in bed when I got home, woke up and had to shower and leave for a family party, got home around 8-9 and it had slipped my mind by then.

Updating now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 27 Results!

1) dimwmuni-2:01.59
2) AvGalen-2:07.35
3) zzdanielzz29-2:08.99
4) Keroma12-2:09.87
5) adragast-2:27.51
6) Mike Hughey-2:27.70
7) TiLiMayor-2:32.48
8) Tall5001-3:14.15
9) Selkie-3:41.42


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 28!

1) R Lw' Dw L Fw' Lw R' F Fw' Bw D Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 B' Dw' R2 Dw2 Lw' Rw Bw D' U2 Fw' D2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Fw' Dw' Bw R B' U2 Uw2 Bw' D B' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw F2 Uw' Bw' R2 Fw' F' D2 Lw' Rw2 L2 U' Lw' Uw Dw2 L Uw2
2) R U' F' B' L2 Rw' Fw Rw' Dw' L Lw Fw L' U2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Dw B2 Uw' L F2 Bw2 Rw2 L' R F B' Rw' U' D2 R' Uw' Rw' D' R L' Dw L2 R' F2 Uw B2 Bw R2 Dw2 R' F Dw' Lw2 L' Bw' Uw B' Lw B' L' 
3) Fw Bw2 D' Rw' Dw2 Bw' Rw L2 U Lw' Uw' Bw L Lw2 F2 B Rw2 Bw L Bw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 U Dw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 R B2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 U' L2 Uw' Dw F' Rw' Dw2 F' D2 B2 F U2 F' Dw' L Uw2 R2 Uw B2 U2
4) F Fw Rw B' Dw' D2 U Uw' L U Rw' R Bw U Rw2 Bw Fw' F2 Rw' F2 Uw B2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Fw Bw D' F' U2 Bw D2 F Uw2 F' Lw2 Rw' R U' D2 F' U2 B L B Dw2 L' U' L Uw L Uw2 U' Lw' L' F2 Bw' Rw2 F Fw2
5) R2 Dw' Uw' F2 B' U' Bw2 Lw' F2 D Lw F' Lw' F2 Bw U Fw F2 Rw2 B' Fw' U2 F2 Dw2 B Fw' Dw' B' Rw' U2 R Rw2 B' Uw L2 U Uw' Rw U R' D R L2 U' B' R' Rw2 L Uw' Fw' D' Dw2 Lw' U R2 Bw2 F' D' Uw' U'

This round will end next Saturday, the 13th (*Note, this may or may not be updated. I will be at U.S. Nationals and may be unable to update. Bare with me*)


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 9, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 - ROUND 28 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:59.98
worst time: 2:09.96

current avg5: 2:06.20 (σ = 2.44)
best avg5: 2:06.20 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 2:06.20 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 2:05.71

times (reset):
2:07.07, (2:09.96), 2:08.65, 2:02.88, (1:59.98)

i like this round, very good times for me and 1 sub2 .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 28
2:24.91
(3:10.19), 2:26.40, (2:22.64), 2:24.48, 2:23.85

Wow, nice average! I don't know what happened on the first solve - I did 3-look the OLL, but that doesn't come close to explaining the awful time. Apparently my sense of passing time was messed up during that solve. After that, I thought the average was going to be hopeless, but the rest was really very nice.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 28

Session average: 2:29.42
1. 2:36.00 
2. (2:45.27) 
3. 2:23.09 
4. (2:22.22) 
5. 2:29.16


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 28

Average: 3:26.27*

3:21.37, 3:27.35, 3:31.64, 3:10.12, 3:30.10

PB single and average.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:10.12
worst time: 3:31.64

current avg5: 3:26.27 (σ = 3.64)
best avg5: 3:26.27 (σ = 3.64)

session avg: 3:26.27 (σ = 3.64)
session mean: 3:24.11


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 11, 2011)

2:01.71, 1:43.56, 1:55.03, 2:05.86, 2:04.11 = 2:00.28

so close...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Statistics for 08-11-2011 22:00:21

Average: 2:16.79
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 2:00.59
Worst Time: 2:21.14
Individual Times:

2:16.73, 2:14.97, (2:21.14), 2:18.66, (2:00.59)


----------



## adragast (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 28: 2:34.76

5:	02:08.57	x
4:	02:34.40	x
3:	02:33.25	x
2:	02:50.74	x
1:	02:36.64	x

Again a PB solve ! Where will I stop  ? Actually, this may sound contradictory but I am happy to be over 2:30. Not sure how I got sub 2:30 the last 2 times but that was not deserved, I am more around 2:35-2:40 normally. The last solve was a really nice 3x3 solve for me, fluent, no lock, not so much pauses...


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2011)

2:25.75, 2:08.96, 2:06.09, 2:31.37, 2:07.64 = *2:14.12*

If I could just get rid of these sup-2:10s I could be happy sup-2.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 28

Average: *3:22.52*

3:19.46 3:26.55 3:21.55 (3:31.50) (3:13.88)

Eh not great but not bad for not going 5x5 in forever!


----------



## APdRF (Aug 16, 2011)

2:21.62, 2:39.77, 2:28.03, 2:29.49, 2:58.07= 2:32.43


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

Results for Round 28!

1) dimwmuni-2:00.28
2) zzdanielzz29-2:06.20
3) Keroma12-2:14.12
4) Pandadudex96-2:16.79
5) Mike Hughey-2:24.91
6) JonnyWhoopes-2:29.42
7) APdRF-2:32.43
8) adragast-2:34.76
9) Tall5001-3:22.52
10) Selkie-3:26.27

Sorry for the late results. Was at a competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 29!

1) Rw Dw' B2 D L Dw Bw2 L2 R' B' F' Rw' Bw D Uw' Lw' Fw' Rw2 L2 Bw' Lw Bw L Bw Fw' R L B' Bw2 Rw Fw Dw' Uw Fw R U' D Uw2 Lw' L' U2 L' Fw2 L2 R' D Lw Fw' F D' U' Fw F U Rw F2 Rw2 F Fw' D
2) Dw' U Fw Uw R2 F2 B Fw' Bw' Lw' L Rw Bw' Rw2 Bw' B2 L' D Dw2 L' Uw2 R2 B R' Bw' F Dw2 D2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 F Dw2 Lw Bw Lw' L2 Dw R2 Uw2 Bw' Dw Bw R' D2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F Dw Rw Lw2 Dw' F2 D' F2 Lw' Rw2 
3) D' Rw2 R' Fw2 R D2 U B2 D' U R' F' R Rw Fw' D' U Bw' B' Rw F2 Bw Dw2 R' Uw' U' Fw2 Rw Uw' F' U' D' L Fw' F U Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 D' L Rw U2 B' R' L' Dw L D Lw Dw' Rw' U' F2 Rw' D' U2 Lw Rw
4) Rw' Dw2 L' Fw Lw2 U D Bw2 Rw' U B' R' F Rw2 Uw L2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 R U2 Uw D' B Lw2 Dw' F2 Lw2 R' Rw2 Dw' F' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R B2 Uw Bw Dw' Fw2 Uw' F' B U2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 L D' F' Bw' U' F2 Lw2 Rw U2
5) F' L2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 D L2 B' R2 Bw Uw' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 L Bw2 D L' D' L2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Dw D R' B2 Fw Rw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Uw2 D' B2 R Uw U Fw2 R D2 Dw F' Lw Uw' Fw R F B Rw2 Bw' U Fw2 Dw

This round will end Saturday the 20th . Semi short round. Need to get back on track.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 16, 2011)

Statistics for 08-16-2011 17:45:34

Average: 1:59.60
Standard Deviation: 2.66
Best Time: 1:56.21
Worst Time: 2:09.56
Individual Times:
1.	1:56.54	Rw Dw' B2 D L Dw Bw2 L2 R' B' F' Rw' Bw D Uw' Lw' Fw' Rw2 L2 Bw' Lw Bw L Bw Fw' R L B' Bw2 Rw Fw Dw' Uw Fw R U' D Uw2 Lw' L' U2 L' Fw2 L2 R' D Lw Fw' F D' U' Fw F U Rw F2 Rw2 F Fw' D
2.	(2:09.56)	Dw' U Fw Uw R2 F2 B Fw' Bw' Lw' L Rw Bw' Rw2 Bw' B2 L' D Dw2 L' Uw2 R2 B R' Bw' F Dw2 D2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 F Dw2 Lw Bw Lw' L2 Dw R2 Uw2 Bw' Dw Bw R' D2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F Dw Rw Lw2 Dw' F2 D' F2 Lw' Rw2 
3.	(1:56.21)	D' Rw2 R' Fw2 R D2 U B2 D' U R' F' R Rw Fw' D' U Bw' B' Rw F2 Bw Dw2 R' Uw' U' Fw2 Rw Uw' F' U' D' L Fw' F U Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 D' L Rw U2 B' R' L' Dw L D Lw Dw' Rw' U' F2 Rw' D' U2 Lw Rw
4.	2:04.40	Rw' Dw2 L' Fw Lw2 U D Bw2 Rw' U B' R' F Rw2 Uw L2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 R U2 Uw D' B Lw2 Dw' F2 Lw2 R' Rw2 Dw' F' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R B2 Uw Bw Dw' Fw2 Uw' F' B U2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 L D' F' Bw' U' F2 Lw2 Rw U2
5.	1:57.85	F' L2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 D L2 B' R2 Bw Uw' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 L Bw2 D L' D' L2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Dw D R' B2 Fw Rw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Uw2 D' B2 R Uw U Fw2 R D2 Dw F' Lw Uw' Fw R F B Rw2 Bw' U Fw2 Dw


----------



## aaronb (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 29
*Average: 4:49.61*

1. (5:09.90)
2. 4:42:17
3. 4:59.18
4. (4:29.73)
5. 4.47.48

Considering I've only done like a dozen 5x5 solves since I got my first 5x5 a week ago, I'm happy with the results, and that I was sub-5.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 29:*
2:05.75 2:04.50 2:06.03 1:56.78 2:02.58 = *2:04.28*
Haven't cubed much lately, and I am back to doing solves in bad light in shaky busses. With the progress of this week, I should be sub 2 in ....8.5 year

*Round 28:*
2:03.50 2:01.83 2:07.55 2:25.86 1:53.55 = *2:04.29*
Haven't cubed much lately, and I am back to doing solves in bad light in shaky busses.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 19, 2011)

*Round 29

Average: 3:34.81*

3:26.01, 3:48.22, 3:42.10, 3:36.32, 3:17.12

Worse than last week 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:17.12
worst time: 3:48.22

current avg5: 3:34.81 (σ = 6.66)
best avg5: 3:34.81 (σ = 6.66)

session avg: 3:34.81 (σ = 6.66)
session mean: 3:33.96


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 29
1:52.73, 1:50.48, 2:05.92, 2:00.34, 2:02.55 = 1:58.54


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

Round 29

Average: *3:18.60*

(3:23.44) 3:21.81 3:20.65 (2:56.84) 3:13.34

First 3 were not that good the last 2 saved it! nice single Btw. other then that not that great

Ryan new round please?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was not home for most of yesterday, so I'll go update this now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 21, 2011)

Results for Round 29!
1) dimwmuni-1:58.54
2) Pandadudex96-1:59.60
3) AvGalen-2:04.28
4) Tall5001-3:18.60
5) Selkie-3:34.81
6) aaronb-4:49.61


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 21, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 30!
1) Dw' U2 R2 D U Bw Rw2 Lw2 L2 D L2 Lw Bw R Fw2 F2 Dw U2 B Lw' Fw2 Dw2 R2 Lw' F Dw2 Lw2 U2 F2 Lw2 R2 Dw Rw R2 Uw2 Lw2 R' B' Fw F R Rw2 U' Uw Bw2 F' Uw' F Bw D B2 Dw Fw R Rw' L' Bw Rw' B2 F
2) Rw2 B U2 Uw2 F' Dw' Rw2 Dw B2 Lw2 B Uw2 L Uw R Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' U2 Rw2 B F Dw L2 R' Bw' Rw' L Fw2 Bw2 L' Lw' R' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 B' L2 Rw' F2 Dw' L2 R F2 B' Bw L' Dw2 Lw2 U2
3) B2 L2 Dw2 R2 L2 U2 F' U Rw2 U' Bw' B' L2 Bw2 R2 D2 Rw Fw L2 Uw D' B' L' R2 Uw2 U B2 Dw2 Rw' Dw B2 D F2 Fw' Uw2 Lw U' Lw Fw' L' D' R Fw2 F D2 Uw' R2 Dw Bw' D2 L2 Uw' Dw' R' Dw2 D' Rw' Uw' U' F'
4) D' Rw2 B2 Lw L' F' Fw U' Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 F Uw2 L' Dw B2 Bw2 L' Lw' F' R2 U2 Dw' L' B2 U' B2 Lw' D F' Rw2 L' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 F Bw2 D Lw Bw' Fw2 R L2 Lw D' F' B' Uw2 L R Lw' F U2 B2 F' Fw Dw2 R2 D Fw2
5) F2 Fw2 U2 F Dw' F Fw D' Dw' L2 B U' Uw R Rw' F U2 F Uw Dw2 F U Uw' F Bw' D F' Uw2 D R B U2 D' L' Uw Dw R2 Uw2 L' B2 U2 F' Bw2 U Dw Fw Dw' Fw Rw' Fw' Lw Bw Dw' R' Lw' L' B2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw

This will end next Saturday, the 27th. Good luck.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Results for Round 29!
> 1) Pandadudex96-1:59.60
> 2) aaronb-4:49.61
> 3) AvGalen-2:04.28
> ...



shouldnt dimwmuni be 1st and not 5th?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 21, 2011)

round 30:

2:06.00, 2:19.19, 2:23.08, 2:26.34, 2:20.89 = 2:21.05


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 21, 2011)

cityzach said:


> shouldnt dimwmuni be 1st and not 5th?


 Gah. I was rushing because I was still hungover and tired and I had to get ready for work. I will fix it sometime today, unless a mod wants to do it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot how to 5x5. I modded my cube a bit. My corner stalk broke at Nats, on a good solve too! I would have made cutoff. Bah. Using brand new V5 corners for this (well, not BRAND new. Im using corners from a cube I've had for a few months).

2:41.26, 3:04.00, 2:45.25, 2:26.25, 2:39.63=*2:42.05 *

The 3 minuter made me wtf. Felt slow but not sup3 slow <__<. I've slowed down. I'm back to practicing though! Nats inspired me. Time to get fast at everything > : - ).


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 24, 2011)

(2:29.52), (1:58.58), 1:59.81, 2:26.45, 2:14.17 = 2:13.48

Yay for consistency

.03 seconds slower than my official average. I've got a competition this weekend, hopefully I can beat it then.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 30:*
2:04.49 2:22.80 1:56.52 2:16.18 1:57.46 = *2:06.04*
2 solves with bad POPs ruined this


----------



## asportking (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 30:*

4:29:35 
3:29:68
3:42:06
4:03:70
3:32:47
Average: *3:46:02* (This average might not be exactly right, but you get the idea).

Well, you always have to start somewhere. I think I need more practice, it seems like some of my times were really inconsistent. First solve was just a mess, although it got better after that.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:46.14
worst time: 2:18.69

current avg5: 1:52.22 (σ = 5.06)
best avg5: 1:52.22 (σ = 5.06)

session avg: 1:52.22 (σ = 5.06)
session mean: 1:56.29

1:59.21, 1:50.03, (2:18.69), 1:47.41, (1:46.14)


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 30

Average: *3:22.78*

3:27.36 (2:58.59) 3:13.96 3:27.03 (3:35.58)

Ugh good single but horrible everything else havent done 5x5 for a while im a bit rusty!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 30

Average: 3:39.82
*
3:19.87, 3:38.67, 3:17.34, 4:00.93, 4:02.92

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:17.34
worst time: 4:02.92

current avg5: 3:39.82 (σ = 16.78)
best avg5: 3:39.82 (σ = 16.78)

session avg: 3:39.82 (σ = 16.78)
session mean: 3:39.95


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 27, 2011)

Round 30
2:08.10, 2:06.65, 2:07.74, 2:04.29, 2:22.80 = 2:07.50


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a little break

1:48.06, 1:49.98, (1:41.96), 1:49.46, (2:35.15) = 1:49.17

This is quite *insane* for me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Results for Round 30!

1) rock1313-1:49.17
2) Pandadudex96-1:52.22 
3) AvGalen-2:06.04
4) dimwmuni-2:07.50
5) Keroma12-2:13.48
6) cityzach-2:21.05
7) RyanReese09-2:42.05 
8) Tall5001-3:22.78
9) Selkie-3:39.82
10) asportking-3:46:02

Congratulations to everyone! Two more rock1313 .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 31!
1) Dw' U B U' Lw' D' R' F2 B Dw2 U F2 D' Rw Lw B Uw2 Rw' Lw2 D' Lw D2 B' Bw L' R' F2 U Lw' Fw' Lw2 D2 L' D U' Lw' F' Uw R2 L2 Bw Uw2 R' Dw' D' Uw2 R' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' U' L2 Fw' Bw Uw' Dw2 U Lw
2) B Uw Dw' L2 F' U2 Dw R2 Dw L' Uw Rw Dw D U' F D' Lw' Fw' L2 R' Dw F Lw2 F2 Dw Fw L U' R2 Dw L Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 B L2 D L Bw2 Rw F' D2 Rw2 U F2 Uw F' R2 Lw Dw' U' Uw2 Bw2 L R2 Uw2 Dw' D2 L
3) F2 R' Lw' Fw Rw F' Dw2 F' Rw2 F U B D2 Rw2 B U Rw F' Lw2 U Bw2 L' Rw2 U2 Bw2 U' Lw R2 B2 Rw' Dw U F L' Fw L2 Lw D' Rw2 B Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw' L Dw F' Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 Fw Rw' F' D Dw' Uw
4) Fw2 F R Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 Dw' Rw2 D R' F Bw B U L' D' R2 D' Dw B' D Rw Lw' Dw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 Uw U2 D' Bw' Rw' U' Bw Fw' Rw2 F D2 U' Fw' R2 Fw2 Dw R2 Rw2 Fw2 R' L' B' Lw2 Bw' F2 B U' Dw2 L2 F2 Bw 
5) Fw' D2 Fw' Bw2 B D' Rw R' Dw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B U B Bw Dw2 Bw Lw' Bw Uw D2 F2 R B2 Dw2 Uw L' F' Dw' Lw' F Dw' F D2 Lw2 L' F2 Bw D' B' D2 R' B F' L U F Lw2 Fw2 F' R Uw Dw2 Rw2 D2 L

This round will end next Saturday, the 3rd .


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 31:*
2:13.93 1:55.72 2:02.44 2:03.56 2:22.84 = *2:06.64*
Couldn't get the centers solved on the last scramble??? Not even warmup helped this week. Time to relube and clean


----------



## Zoé (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 31 = 2:27.92*
2:27.91 2:43.19 2:31.72 2:24.13 2:22.68
Quite decent for me


----------



## asportking (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 31:*
04:20.02
03:38.10
03:12.58
03:37.49
04:52.17
Average: *03:51.87* 
Ugh...first solve was pretty bad, but it was my last one that really screwed me up. Messed up on centers twice, gigantic pauses during edge pairing, and then messed up cross during 3x3 step and didn't notice it until OLL. The other solves were decent for me though. Ah well, I guess I'll just start practicing more.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 31: Louis Cormier - 1:47.80*

Average of 5: 1:47.80 (σ = 3.03)
best time: 1:35.44
worst time: 1:52.74
(1:35.44), 1:45.87, 1:52.07, 1:45.45, (1:52.74)

I'm back


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Results for Round 30!
> 
> 1) rock1313-1:49.17
> 2) Pandadudex96-1:52.22
> ...


 
Are you serious!!!!! I'm still not first when I improved like 10 seconds lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 28, 2011)

this average is an outrage D:

number of times: 4/5
best time: 1:45.37
worst time: 2:10.62

current avg5: 2:04.91 (σ = 4.80)
best avg5: 2:04.91 (σ = 4.80)

session avg: 2:04.91 (σ = 4.80)
session mean: 2:00.02

1:58.88, 2:10.62, 2:05.22, (DNF), (1:45.37)


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 28, 2011)

[youtubehd]EF7ZDwmtB3k[/youtubehd]

Bwargh. 2:05.85 =\


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Official results form my competition yesterday: 2:00.91, 2:29.96, 2:14.41, 2:02.19, 2:19.19 = 2:11.93
Old official PBs were 2:10.27(single) and 2:13.45(average). Dissapointed with the 2nd and 5th solves. So close on the first one! Came in 8th.

For the race: 2:12.45, 2:19.01, 2:17.56, 2:17.18, 2:11.43 = 2:15.73
Well that's not very good.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 30, 2011)

(1:45.16), 1:53.92, 1:51.86, 1:59.87, (1:59.93) = 1:55.22

wasn't as good as good as last time but it still was sub 2

LouisCormier owned this week


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 30, 2011)

3:00.32, 3:15.33, 3:48.57, 3:15.43, 2:49.61

current avg5: 3:10.36


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 31:
(2:24.99), 2:12.26, (2:09.86), 2:16.34, 2:15.67 = 2:14.76


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 31:
(2:24.99), 2:12.26, (2:09.86), 2:16.34, 2:15.67 = 2:14.76


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 31
2:04.86, 1:47.45, 1:53.50, 1:56.11, 2:17.67 = 1:58.16


----------



## Selkie (Sep 3, 2011)

*Round 31

Average: 3:35.85*

3:36.40, 3:42.76, 3:31.82, 3:39.34, 3:19.92

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:19.92
worst time: 3:42.76

current avg5: 3:35.85 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 3:35.85 (σ = 3.10)

session avg: 3:35.85 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 3:34.05


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 31 Results!

1) LouisCormier-1:47.80
2) rock1313-1:55.22
3) dimwmuni-1:58.16	
4) Pandadudex96-2:04.91
5) ChrisBird-2:05.85
6) AvGalen-2:06.64
7) Keroma12-2:11.93
8) jorgeskm-2:14.76
9) Zoé-2:27.92
10) RyanReese09-2:29.xx
11) thackernerd-3:10.36
12) Selkie-3:35.85
13) asportking-3:51.87

I had an AO12 I posted in the accomplishment thread, and the AO5 was basically 2:29 or 2:30. I forgot to post here and can't be bothered to look it up. Luckily noone else is 2:29 or 2:30 so I just stuck myself behind Zoé...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 3, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 32!

1) R' L' U' Uw F' B2 R' B Uw D2 Rw' Dw2 R' U2 Fw' F D2 Rw' Lw' L U2 D2 Uw' Rw Lw' U' Lw Rw2 Fw B' F R2 F B' U2 Lw' U2 Bw2 U' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw Fw F2 D' L2 R2 Lw2 D R2 B2 D Bw2 Lw F L
2) F' Bw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' Dw' R F' Uw' R2 Uw Dw D2 Fw L2 Rw' B Uw2 L' Fw2 F B2 Lw2 R' B' Dw' Fw F' Bw' D Bw' Lw' D2 U Rw D Uw Bw2 U2 R Rw' Dw Fw Rw' D Bw2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 Bw2 R U' R2 U' F' Uw2 F' R
3) Rw' B2 D Lw' U B Fw Lw2 Dw R Bw L2 Dw U D2 Rw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 Uw D U Lw Bw' Dw Uw Fw' F Bw2 Uw Lw' R' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' B Rw' D' U Lw' Dw2 D B2 Bw' Lw2 L' Rw' R' Bw U2 R' Bw' Lw2 B' F U' D Rw
4) Uw Rw L2 Fw Dw2 R Rw' Fw' Uw L F2 R2 F' R L' Fw' F Lw2 B2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw D2 R D' Dw B F U' Rw' Lw R2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Lw Uw F L Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 Uw2 D Bw R2 L' Fw' Dw2 B' R B2 Rw2 Dw R2 D'
5) R Bw' F B' U Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 B' R' Rw2 U' Dw2 Lw R' U' D' R2 B Bw2 Dw' Lw2 U D' Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw Dw Uw2 Rw' B' R F Bw2 Dw Uw' D L2 D2 Uw2 B F' L Bw' D Dw2 R' D2 U' Dw F2 Fw U' D2 F2 L2 Dw' Uw' 

Good luck to everyone! Rock1313 needs 1 more. Louis and John both need 2 more . This round will end September 10th.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 4, 2011)

2:49.82, 2:52.51, 3:27.63, 3:13.25, 3:03.38

session avg: 3:03.04


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 4, 2011)

2:14.62, 2:04.56, 2:16.07, 2:04.23, 2:10.51 = 2:09.90


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:42.57
worst time: 2:03.44

current avg5: 1:50.27 (σ = 4.94)
best avg5: 1:50.27 (σ = 4.94)

session avg: 1:50.27 (σ = 4.94)
session mean: 1:51.36

times:
(2:03.44), 1:56.78, 1:49.21, (1:42.57), 1:44.82


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 4, 2011)

2:23.15, 2:28.43, (2:13.25), (2:44.05), 2:16.06 = 2:22.55 average (my PB AO5)


2:13.25 single is PB I think


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 4, 2011)

(1:39.85), (2:01.76), 1:54.22, 1:53.19, 1:49.92 = 1:52.44

YEAH! I am out of here

goodbye race


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 32

Average: *3:15.42*

(3:04.18) 3:12.28 3:12.61 (3:28.53) 3:21.38

No sub 3's but still a good average! Also i thought i did last weeks but i guess it slipped my mind o well i dont feel like doing it now


----------



## avgdi (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I'll join this. I'm still not very good at 5x5, but it's my favorite event. 

(2:39.69), 2:44.11, 3:00.53, (3:12.11), 2:39.69

average: 2:48.16


----------



## JasonK (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 32 avg: *3:45.82*

3:42.51, (3:38.25), 3:46.28, (4:05.28), 3:48.67

Started doing 5x5 yesterday - that average was fairly bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 32:*
2:06.16 1:53.90 1:55.15 2:06.38 1:58.18 = *1:59.83*
Properly warmed up and relaxed equals "good enough"


----------



## Zoé (Sep 5, 2011)

Round 32 = *2:26.47*
2:09.97, 2:51.41, 2:25.19, 2:27.43, 2:26.80

Fairly good


----------



## asportking (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 32*
3:24.44
2:52.02
3:54.64
3:14.96
3:22.65
Average: *3:20.68*
Wow, that was a weird average. Did surprisingly well, not sure why though. The first solve felt so much faster than it actually was, and the second turned out to be my first sub-3 solve. The third solve was horrible though. I did ok on centers, but then edge pairing was just a disaster, and then finished it off with a z perm (which I still don't know the 2-gen alg for). Maybe, with a bit of luck, I won't end up being in last place this week


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 32

Average: 3:41.88*

3:28.69, 3:40.21, 3:52.40, 3:49.90, 3:35.54

Frustrating! I do not seem to be improving in 5x5 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:28.69
worst time: 3:52.40

current avg5: 3:41.88 (σ = 5.98)
best avg5: 3:41.88 (σ = 5.98)

session avg: 3:41.88 (σ = 5.98)
session mean: 3:41.35


----------



## speedex (Sep 8, 2011)

2:10.01, DNF(1:27.68), 2:05.75, 2:02.59, 2:08.63 = 2:08.13 
well, pretty good average for me 
btw the DNF happen because the center screwed up when i solve my edges lol


----------



## reyrey (Sep 8, 2011)

Round 32:

Average: 2:59.13
Standard Deviation: 10.60
Individual Times:
1.	2:52.94	R' L' U' Uw F' B2 R' B Uw D2 Rw' Dw2 R' U2 Fw' F D2 Rw' Lw' L U2 D2 Uw' Rw Lw' U' Lw Rw2 Fw B' F R2 F B' U2 Lw' U2 Bw2 U' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw Fw F2 D' L2 R2 Lw2 D R2 B2 D Bw2 Lw F L
2.	3:06.09	F' Bw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' Dw' R F' Uw' R2 Uw Dw D2 Fw L2 Rw' B Uw2 L' Fw2 F B2 Lw2 R' B' Dw' Fw F' Bw' D Bw' Lw' D2 U Rw D Uw Bw2 U2 R Rw' Dw Fw Rw' D Bw2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 Bw2 R U' R2 U' F' Uw2 F' R
3.	3:06.15	Rw' B2 D Lw' U B Fw Lw2 Dw R Bw L2 Dw U D2 Rw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 Uw D U Lw Bw' Dw Uw Fw' F Bw2 Uw Lw' R' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' B Rw' D' U Lw' Dw2 D B2 Bw' Lw2 L' Rw' R' Bw U2 R' Bw' Lw2 B' F U' D Rw
4.	2:41.18	Uw Rw L2 Fw Dw2 R Rw' Fw' Uw L F2 R2 F' R L' Fw' F Lw2 B2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw D2 R D' Dw B F U' Rw' Lw R2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Lw Uw F L Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 Uw2 D Bw R2 L' Fw' Dw2 B' R B2 Rw2 Dw R2 D'
5.	3:09.31	R Bw' F B' U Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 B' R' Rw2 U' Dw2 Lw R' U' D' R2 B Bw2 Dw' Lw2 U D' Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw Dw Uw2 Rw' B' R F Bw2 Dw Uw' D L2 D2 Uw2 B F' L Bw' D Dw2 R' D2 U' Dw F2 Fw U' D2 F2 L2 Dw' Uw'


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 9, 2011)

*Round 32: Louis Cormier - 1:42.00*

Average of 5: 1:42.00 (σ = 0.94)
1:43.33, (1:39.64), 1:41.32, (1:54.84), 1:41.35

Nice, didn't practice alot because of school.


----------



## adragast (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 32: 2:32.63

(2:44.21) (2:09.71) 2:43.54 2:30.96 2:23.40

A bit disappointing...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Results for Round 32!

1) LouisCormier-1:42.00
2) Pandadudex96-1:50.27
3) rock1313-1:52.44
4) dimwmuni-1:58.64
5) AvGalen-1:59.83
6) speedex- 2:08.13
7) Keroma12-2:09.90
8) wlstjd2145-2:22.55
9) Zoé-2:26.47
10) adragast-2:32.63
11) avgdi-2:48.16
12) reyrey-2:59.13
13) thackernerd-3:03.04
14) Tall5001-3:15.42
15) asportking-3:20.68
16) Selkie-3:41.88
17) WTF2L?-3:45.82

Congratulations to everyone! Louis has just one more week to go. And of course, congratulations to rock1313 for graduating!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 33!

1) Bw2 D2 R' F2 Bw Dw Rw' D' Bw' R Bw2 Rw D' F Rw' R2 Fw B2 R2 L2 B Rw2 F B2 Rw U' Dw D' Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 R' L' F Rw' L2 Bw F' D L2 Dw B' Bw D2 Lw U Bw F2 Dw2 Fw Uw R' B Lw B 
2) Bw Dw D' Fw' F' Uw Lw2 Uw' Dw R Fw' Bw F2 Uw2 U Fw' Dw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 R Dw' Rw F Uw F2 Uw D' F' Lw D' Lw L2 U F Bw' Uw' Fw2 R2 L2 Dw Fw2 F' Bw U2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 D Dw' Rw' D Dw L R D' R2 Bw2 R Lw'
3) D Uw F2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 Lw L2 F2 Uw L Lw Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 D F2 Rw F2 Bw2 R Bw U Lw' Bw R B Dw2 Fw' B2 Lw F Dw2 U' Uw' F2 Uw F D' L' D Uw' B R B2 Fw D' Uw' Lw' U Lw Dw2 Fw Bw' Uw' Dw2 L B' 
4) D' L B2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 D Bw U D2 B Dw D' F Uw' U2 B Lw2 Rw Fw Rw Lw D2 B2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U2 L' Fw Lw' Rw L D2 Dw2 Lw2 F Bw' B R' B U Rw' Uw' Dw L Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R2 D2 Bw2 U2 R2 Rw' U' Uw2 Dw' L2 D' 
5) Fw2 Uw R' L' D B2 F' Dw2 Bw' R' B2 Lw U' Rw Dw Uw Rw U2 Rw' L B Lw2 R' B' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 Dw2 L2 D Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw2 Dw2 Fw D B' Uw' Fw B Dw Fw2 Uw' Lw2 B Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 R' D' Uw2 Rw' Fw' L' B L Bw

This round will end next Saturday, the 17th . Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

best time: 1:39.37
worst time: 1:50.46

current avg5: 1:42.65 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 1:42.65 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 1:42.65 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 1:43.55

1:41.95, 1:42.37, 1:43.63, (1:39.37), (1:50.46)


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 32
2:10.35, 1:51.95, 2:01.06, 2:02.45, 1:52.41 = 1:58.64

Sorry for my lateness.

I'll try to do Round 33 on time.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 11, 2011)

2:06.77, 1:56.77, 2:14.21, 1:59.13, 2:05.66 = 2:03.85

Better!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> Round 32
> 2:10.35, 1:51.95, 2:01.06, 2:02.45, 1:52.41 = 1:58.64
> 
> Sorry for my lateness.
> ...


 
I wouldn't normally add your results, but considering this will make you graduate (assuming Round 33 is sub2), and you're the s*** IRL, I'll add you to the results.


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 33 :
2:12.69, 2:20.65, 2:10.65, 2:16.66, 2:08.15 = 2:13.33


----------



## avgdi (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 33:
3:02.11, 2:49.11, 2:56.85, 2:49.69, 2:54.56 = 2:53.70

Meh, worse than last weeks, but I didn't practice 5x5 at all this week.


----------



## asportking (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 33:
03:15.64
03:02.43
03:20.07
03:41.30
04:01.29
Average: *03:25:67*
Darn...was doing so good until that last solve. Pretty much everything that could have gone bad did. Messed up on centers (although I did ok on edges), a pop (didn't even know that could happen on a shengshou), and then a z perm, which I still don't know the 2-gen alg for. Although it got taken off the average as the slowest time, the second to last solve didn't, and that was almost as bad. ALMOST got a sub-3 on the second solve, if it wasn't for that pesky G perm I got.
EDIT: Forgot to mention that in this average, I'm trying out the first two centers on L and R, as opposed to doing it on the top and bottom. Not sure if that's how everyone else usually does it, but it seems to work well enough for me.


----------



## Zoé (Sep 13, 2011)

*round 33 = 2:19.62*
(2:38.33), 2:18.65, 2:24.30, 2:15.91, (2:12.08) = 2:19.62 

Sub-2:20  Very very good round for me !


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 33: Louis Cormier - 1:45.03*
Statistics for 09-15-2011 07:26:50

Average: 1:45.03
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 1:41.75
Worst Time: 1:51.77
Individual times:
(1:41.75), 1:45.38, 1:42.27, 1:47.44, (1:51.77)

Graduate


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

*Round 33:*
1:54.80 2:08.21 2:06.90 1:59.50 2:09.96 = *2:04.87*
Just couldn't do the good solves after the first one. Getting parity every time didn't help and neither did two POPs . I am going to be stuck in this race forever


----------



## Mikel (Sep 17, 2011)

*Average: 4:08.80*
Round 33

Standard Deviation: 13.22
Best Time: 3:41.21
Worst Time: 4:34.31
Individual Times:
1.	4:32.71	
2.	3:54.03	
3.	(4:34.31)	[pop]
4.	3:59.65	
5.	(3:41.21)


----------



## Jakube (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33:

*Average: 2:14.16*

2:11.21, (2:20.86), 2:16.85, 2:14.43, (2.03.01)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2011)

Results for Round 33!

1) Pandadudex96-1:42.65
2) LouisCormier-1:45.03
3) Keroma12-2:03.85
4) AvGalen-2:04.87
5) wlstjd2145-2:13.33
6) Jakube-2:14.16
7) Zoé-2:19.62
8) avgdi-2:53.70
9) asportking-03:25:67
10) Mikel-4:08.80

Congratulations Louis for graduating! One more Pandadudex96!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 34!

1) U2 D' Dw Uw' Bw Rw R' Lw' L' F' B R2 Rw' Dw' L' B Lw2 U Dw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 Lw Uw B2 L F2 B2 D' Fw Uw Dw2 Bw U2 D2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' Bw' D B U' L' Fw2 F' Bw2 Dw Fw2 B2 Lw' U2 D' Rw' R2 U' R' Dw2 Fw2
2) Rw2 Lw Bw' R' Rw F' Rw' R' F' Lw' U' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 R D Lw Fw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw' F' B2 R2 Lw' F2 D2 Rw Fw' U Fw Rw2 R Uw' U2 Fw' Uw' Bw' Fw Rw Lw2 Bw2 U' L' Bw Dw2 Lw R2 Uw F2
3) Dw Lw U F2 Fw2 Rw' L' F2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 Uw L2 Dw' B' U2 Fw2 F L2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 Rw' Dw Rw' L' D Rw2 B D2 Fw' Rw2 D B2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw U' Rw' D2 Uw' Dw Fw R' B L2 Bw2 D R' Dw2 R2 Uw2 B Uw F' Uw' Lw2
4) B' Fw Uw' Dw2 Lw U2 Dw' B Fw2 U2 Uw Rw' B2 Dw2 F2 Fw' Lw' B' U2 Uw2 F B2 Fw' R2 Rw' U2 Fw' U B D2 Fw D Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' Fw R' B' L Rw2 Dw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Bw' L Uw' Lw' D2 Bw2 R U Fw' L' R2 U Lw' F2
5) D F R' D2 Bw F2 B2 R2 Dw Fw' Rw R' Fw2 Lw' Uw D2 L' Lw B' Fw Rw Dw' Fw' R' B2 Lw D' Rw' F2 Uw Rw' F' U2 Fw D' Dw' Rw F' D U Uw' B' Dw2 B2 Rw R2 U' B2 Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 L F2 Lw' L2 B Rw D2 U'

This round will hopefully end next Saturday, the 24th. However, I have a competition next Saturday, so it's doubtful I'll get to the results in time.


----------



## Zookiedoken (Sep 17, 2011)

I was doing the ROund 33 before you posted round 34 :/
Hope it still counts hehe...
Round 33:
1 - 2:11.28
2 - 1:55.24
3 - 1:58.27
4 - 2:04.92
5 - 2:00.43
Avg 5: 2:01.21

Kinda normal for me coz i havent been practicing at all lately.


----------



## Zookiedoken (Sep 17, 2011)

And here is Round 34
1 - 2:14.40 
2 - 1:51.39
3 - 2:06.08
4 - 2:02.96
5 - 1:42.64
Avg 5: 2:00.14

2 good solves. (first solve was with another cube)


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 34*
2:33.64, (2:36.17), 2:20.30, 2:24.92, (2:18.98) = *2:26.29*


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33
1:59.43, 1:51.90, 2:06.99, 2:12.21, 2:10.16 = 2:05.53

Round 34
2:01.28, 2:17.16,2:05.93, 1:56.21, 2:02.12 = 2:03.11


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 17, 2011)

best time: 1:36.56
worst time: 1:58.84

current avg5: 1:41.31 (σ = 3.73)
best avg5: 1:41.31 (σ = 3.73)

session avg: 1:41.31 (σ = 3.73)
session mean: 1:43.86

(1:58.84), 1:39.18, (1:36.56), 1:38.18, 1:46.55

yay graduated!!!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2011)

2:10.46, 2:00.71, 2:22.98, 2:15.87, 2:21.60 = 2:15.98 :fp

Done with very cold hands, so slow turning. Last 4 edges of the last solve were really fast, but they weren't nice cases at all.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 33

Please note this is round 33 results. I wanted to do them for my own benefit even though the round is over. Round 34 to be posted later this week

Average: 3:22.57*

177.99, 201.77, 203.65, 202.3, 210.78

Sorry not the usual format or stats I post but saved prior to copy paste but these are the times as per my gqtimer log.

pb average


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 34: 2:40.34 3:09.24 2:47.09 2:48.05 2:35.67 = 2:45.16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2011)

Round 34
2:28.98
(2:35.59), 2:32.48, 2:28.94, (2:21.78), 2:25.52


----------



## Selkie (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 34

Average: 3:31.25*

3:32.76, 3:42.21, 3:31.34, 3:28.66, 3:29.66

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:28.66
worst time: 3:42.21

current avg5: 3:31.25 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 3:31.25 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 3:31.25 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 3:32.93


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2011)

Might as well do some 5x5 since I'm getting sub 2's on qcube now.

1. 2:45.81
2-5: DNS

I guess I shouldn't try. My TPS on 5x5 is like 1.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 34: 2:20.94 2:00.59 2:12.78 1:59.71 2:22.96 = 2:11.44

I am getting worse and worse. I need practise, better light, a better cube and a table....not going to happen


----------



## Zoé (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 34 = 2:24.56*

(2:30.08), 2:24.93, 2:24.16, (2:23.53), 2:24.58

Hahaha ! this was consistent !


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

2:36.65, 2:46.77, 2:21.78, 2:34.67, 3:06.04 = *2:39.36*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

Results for Round 34!

1) Pandadudex96-1:41.31
2) Zookiedoken-2:00.14
3) dimwmuni-2:03.11
4) AvGalen-2:11.44
5) Keroma12-2:15.98
6) Zoé-2:24.56
7) Pro94-2:26.29
8) Mike Hughey-2:28.98
9) RyanReese09-2:39.36
10) mycube-2:45.16
11) Selkie-3:31.25

Congratulations to pandadudex96 for graduating! Lol we have a joint tie for 6th place . Pro94 and dimwmuni.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 35!

1) U2 Rw D Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' Fw Bw' R' Dw' F' R Rw U' Rw2 L2 Bw' U' D F' B2 L2 U' R L F' U2 F2 Lw' D2 F' Lw' Uw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw U F' Rw' Bw' B D' L2 Fw B' D' Rw Uw Lw2 Rw2 D U L' U
2) B Rw2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' U' Rw Lw2 L2 U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Dw2 U F2 Dw' Fw F2 R' Bw Lw2 Bw Fw' B' Lw2 Dw R' B2 Uw Fw2 L' Bw' Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw' L Bw' D Dw F2 L D' Lw Bw2 B' U2 F Dw' D' R2 Dw2 L2 B'
3) R Dw Fw2 D Bw' D' Rw Bw2 U' Lw D' Fw D' Rw F2 Dw2 D Lw2 F Dw' F2 Lw D' Lw L' Rw2 D Lw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' L' Uw' R Uw B Bw' F' Fw R2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Dw2 R' L Dw D2 Rw U Uw' F' Lw2 Rw' D2 F Uw
4) Fw F D2 Dw2 R' D' B2 Dw' U2 D2 Fw' D L Uw' D2 R2 Uw L2 Bw' Dw' B2 U2 Uw B' D Lw2 Fw' B' Dw' Rw2 B' Lw Fw' Uw Fw L2 R Lw Dw U' D Uw' B' Lw' D2 Bw' Fw2 D' B2 Lw B2 L R' Bw2 Uw' D R' B' F' Dw
5) Rw Uw Dw U F' D L2 Rw' Dw U B' Lw' B2 Fw' Uw Fw' R2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 L D Bw2 F Rw L' R2 Bw Rw U' Fw' F' Rw' U2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 R' D Dw Uw2 L' Rw Uw Bw Rw2 Bw' D' Uw' U2 Dw2 Bw' B' D L' Uw Dw' F Fw' Dw

This will end next Saturday, October 1st. Good luck.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

(3:22.20[wtfffff]), 2:31.87, 2:26.63, 2:49.03, (2:17.42) = *2:35.84*


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6) Pro94-2:26.29
> 6) dimwmuni-2:26.29
> Lol we have a joint tie for 6th place . Pro94 and dimwmuni.


I'm not sure where you got that; dimwmuni got a 2:03.11 average for Round 34 (previous page, first post).
And I would participate, but I don't have a 5x5 atm (someone is modding mine). I hope I can get it back soon...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm not sure where you got that; dimwmuni got a 2:03.11 average for Round 34 (previous page, first post).
> And I would participate, but I don't have a 5x5 atm (someone is modding mine). I hope I can get it back soon...


 
I must have not copied dimwmunis time, and the "copy" I had previously was for Pro94, I'm guessing that's how I did it.

But still <_<. Thanks for that. Btw, not everyone uses 10 or 20 posts per page...I use 30 and it's all on this single page.


----------



## asportking (Sep 25, 2011)

*Round 35*
03:04.05
03:02.82
03:03.02
03:27.66
03:14:40
Average: *03:07.16*
Really good average for me. A few days ago, I realized when I was edge pairing, there was something that I was doing that kept messing up edges, so I'd always solve like four or five more edges than I needed to. I stopped doing that, and now it seems like my average has gone down a lot. Still not quite sub 3 (which is my personal goal), but maybe next week.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 35

Average: 3:22.47*

3:28.34, 3:20.94, 3:15.38, 3:45.43, 3:18.13

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:15.38
worst time: 3:45.43

current avg5: 3:22.47 (σ = 4.31)
best avg5: 3:22.47 (σ = 4.31)

session avg: 3:22.47 (σ = 4.31)
session mean: 3:25.64


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 27, 2011)

*round 35*

Statistics for 09-27-2011 20:38:42

*Average: 2:15.75
*Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 2:05.47
Worst Time: 2:20.90
Individual Times:
1.	2:16.65	U2 Rw D Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' Fw Bw' R' Dw' F' R Rw U' Rw2 L2 Bw' U' D F' B2 L2 U' R L F' U2 F2 Lw' D2 F' Lw' Uw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw U F' Rw' Bw' B D' L2 Fw B' D' Rw Uw Lw2 Rw2 D U L' U
2.	2:15.21	B Rw2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' U' Rw Lw2 L2 U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Dw2 U F2 Dw' Fw F2 R' Bw Lw2 Bw Fw' B' Lw2 Dw R' B2 Uw Fw2 L' Bw' Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw' L Bw' D Dw F2 L D' Lw Bw2 B' U2 F Dw' D' R2 Dw2 L2 B'
3.	(2:05.47)	R Dw Fw2 D Bw' D' Rw Bw2 U' Lw D' Fw D' Rw F2 Dw2 D Lw2 F Dw' F2 Lw D' Lw L' Rw2 D Lw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' L' Uw' R Uw B Bw' F' Fw R2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Dw2 R' L Dw D2 Rw U Uw' F' Lw2 Rw' D2 F Uw
4.	(2:20.90)	Fw F D2 Dw2 R' D' B2 Dw' U2 D2 Fw' D L Uw' D2 R2 Uw L2 Bw' Dw' B2 U2 Uw B' D Lw2 Fw' B' Dw' Rw2 B' Lw Fw' Uw Fw L2 R Lw Dw U' D Uw' B' Lw' D2 Bw' Fw2 D' B2 Lw B2 L R' Bw2 Uw' D R' B' F' Dw
5.	2:15.40	Rw Uw Dw U F' D L2 Rw' Dw U B' Lw' B2 Fw' Uw Fw' R2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 L D Bw2 F Rw L' R2 Bw Rw U' Fw' F' Rw' U2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 R' D Dw Uw2 L' Rw Uw Bw Rw2 Bw' D' Uw' U2 Dw2 Bw' B' D L' Uw Dw' F Fw' Dw


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 35: 2:10.71 2:01.93 1:57.59 2:11.06 1:58.43 = 2:03.69


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2011)

round 35: 2:51.45 2:39.86 2:44.61 (2:56.27) (2:26.55) = 2:45.31


----------



## Zoé (Sep 30, 2011)

*Round 35 = 2:27.00 *
(2:16.66), (2:37.18), 2:21.34, 2:29.37, 2:30.28


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 35
2:12.88, 1:52.23, 1:55.44, 1:46.16, 1:42.71 = 1:51.28
Last solve was a PB


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 35
*Average of 5: 2:54.64*
1. (3:11.93) 
2. 3:02.39 
3. 2:49.40 
4. 2:52.14 
5. (2:40.75)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2011)

Results for Round 35!

1) dimwmuni-1:51.28
2) AvGalen-2:03.69
3) The Bloody Talon-2:15.75
4) Zoé-2:27.00
5) RyanReese09-2:35.84
6) mycube-2:45.31
7) Skullush-2:54.64
8) asportking-3:07.16
9) Selkie-3:22.47

Congratulations to everybody!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 36!

1) Dw' Rw2 Lw2 U' Lw' Bw2 U' B2 Uw' Dw' U' B2 D2 Lw Dw Fw' U' Bw Lw2 R Bw' Dw2 F2 D L' Rw D2 F2 Dw2 Bw' Uw R2 Rw Uw2 Bw B2 Dw' Bw' L' Rw F2 R2 L2 F' Lw' Dw R2 B2 L' Lw U2 L' Uw Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 R D' Fw' B
2) Lw2 B F' Uw' D Dw Fw L Rw B' Rw2 L2 B Bw Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw F L2 Lw2 Bw B Dw F' L2 B' Rw B R Fw F2 R D U' Fw Uw U2 R' L F L U' Rw' Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 Fw' B Rw' Lw' R2 F Dw
3) Uw D' B2 R L2 Fw R Rw Lw F2 Dw2 Bw Rw' Dw R Rw Bw B D' Bw Uw Fw' F2 U2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw R Dw' Fw2 Lw' D2 L2 F' Rw' Uw2 B Bw F Lw' U' L' Lw Fw B' R' L2 Rw' Fw L Bw' Dw2 Bw'
4) Dw2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' Rw2 Lw Uw2 Fw Rw' R' Lw' Uw2 F2 Lw' Fw Rw2 F' Lw' D' U2 Dw R Dw R' Fw' Bw2 U2 Bw D2 F2 Rw2 U' Uw2 R B Uw F2 Rw U' Uw2 B Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 D' Lw' Rw Uw B' R Rw Dw' Uw U2 B2
5) Rw2 L2 Bw' B Lw2 Rw2 F' R2 L' Fw' U' Bw' U' Dw2 Rw U' Bw2 F' Lw' Dw' Uw' D2 R' L' Lw2 B2 Lw2 Uw' L' D Rw2 U' Bw2 L B2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' Bw' D U Bw' Rw' Lw B R2 B' Uw D2 B2 Bw' Rw Uw Dw Bw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 R D'

Good luck to everybody! This round will end next Saturday, October 8th


----------



## asportking (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 36:
02:48.83
03:20.20
02:53.41
03:13.00
02:58.20
Average: *03:01.54*
SO close to sub-3. I think I need to work on doing the cross without inspection.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 36:

2:06.41, 2:23.75, 2:02.05, 1:58.89, 2:19.48

Average: 2:09.36

Not bad...I think I've had 6 sub-2's now...the second solve should have been sub-2 as well...I popped two pieces had to get up to get them


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2011)

2:42.13, 2:45.44, (2:49.63), (2:18.08), 2:34.29=*2:40.62*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2011)

Not for the race, but officialy, I did another 1:57 average today in India.
then I got bitten in my righthand by a dog (my fault, I was warned) and now I am a bit worried about my future in cubing (at least short term)


----------



## Selkie (Oct 3, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> then I got bitten in my righthand by a dog (my fault, I was warned) and now I am a bit worried about my future in cubing (at least short term)


 
Ouch! That sounds nasty. Hope you're ok and recover in time for worlds.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 36

Average: 3:21.93*

3:20.86, 3:00.89, 3:48.88, 2:56.85, 3:44.04

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:56.85
worst time: 3:48.88

current avg5: 3:21.93 (σ = 17.63)
best avg5: 3:21.93 (σ = 17.63)

session avg: 3:21.93 (σ = 17.63)
session mean: 3:22.30


----------



## mycube (Oct 4, 2011)

(2:18.62) 2:35.43 2:25.24 2:32.75 (2:38.36) = 2:31.14


----------



## Skullush (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 36
*Average of 5: 2:41.01*
1. 2:48.58 
2. 2:39.59 
3. (2:57.92) 
4. (2:33.22) 
5. 2:34.85 

That second solve could have been really nice, like sub-2:20. But at OLL I found out that I screwed up the edge pairing.
Still a good average. All sub-3:00s.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 8, 2011)

Results for Round 36!

1) AJ Blair-2:09.36
2) mycube-2:31.14
3) RyanReese09-2:40.62
4) Skullush-2:41.01
5) asportking-3:01.54
6) Selkie-3:21.93

Congratulations everyone! I got podium .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 37!

1) Fw Rw U Fw F B2 D2 Fw' R2 Dw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U D R2 L' Bw' Uw D' Fw' Rw Uw Fw U2 Lw' F Lw' L F D' Rw L' R' Dw F2 Bw R B2 U2 Dw' F' L' Bw2 R2 Dw U' B Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Bw' D' F' R2 D' Lw2
2) D Lw' B L' D2 Bw2 U' R' B R' Dw' L R Fw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 U' R' F L Bw' R' D2 Bw' Lw F Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 R D Fw U2 Uw' Lw Bw2 F Rw' Bw2 L' Fw' R' Uw2 Bw L' Uw L2 R Bw' Fw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw Bw2 Lw' Bw2 L'
3) L2 D' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw U Fw D' F2 Rw' Lw Dw Uw' L' D Fw Lw' Bw' U' D2 R' U Bw' B Rw Bw Dw' B2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R F Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 R' Rw2 U Dw2 Bw' D2 Rw' Fw' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R Lw B2 R' F2 Dw F' Uw
4) Uw Bw D' Fw F' U2 L' Uw' U' D' Dw Fw2 Dw F' Bw L2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw Lw2 D' Bw' F Uw2 F2 Dw Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw Rw' U Rw2 Fw R Fw Lw R' Uw' Rw Dw2 R' U' R2 B F2 R Bw2 D' F' R' Fw' Dw' Rw' B U' Bw2 F' B
5) F' Rw2 B' F2 L Dw2 F' Fw' U' Bw F' Lw D Fw Rw Uw2 Lw R2 F2 Bw2 U' F2 D2 F Bw2 Rw' Bw R' Dw2 Fw Bw2 U2 Rw F' Fw2 Rw' F2 R' U' L Dw' B Lw2 B2 F' Lw2 Fw' B U B2 Rw B R2 D' F2 Bw2 Lw' B' R2 Rw'

This round will end *next Sunday or Monday. Most likely Sunday, the 16th. My marathon is on Saturday. Wish me luck everyone. I'll surely need it*


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 37

(2:32.16), (2:51.62), 2:46.00, 2:41.40, 2:39.61 = *2:42.34*

figured I should join since I'm really getting into 5x5 now.
I'm aiming for sub 2:40, I just need to get my last four edges done faster.

And good luck for the marathon


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 8, 2011)

forgot to do round 36.. anyway,

round 37
Statistics for 10-08-2011 23:18:26

Average: 2:17.56
Standard Deviation: 4.37
Best Time: 2:08.28
Worst Time: 2:26.78
Individual Times:
1.	(2:26.78)	Fw Rw U Fw F B2 D2 Fw' R2 Dw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U D R2 L' Bw' Uw D' Fw' Rw Uw Fw U2 Lw' F Lw' L F D' Rw L' R' Dw F2 Bw R B2 U2 Dw' F' L' Bw2 R2 Dw U' B Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Bw' D' F' R2 D' Lw2
2.	(2:08.28)	D Lw' B L' D2 Bw2 U' R' B R' Dw' L R Fw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 U' R' F L Bw' R' D2 Bw' Lw F Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 R D Fw U2 Uw' Lw Bw2 F Rw' Bw2 L' Fw' R' Uw2 Bw L' Uw L2 R Bw' Fw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw Bw2 Lw' Bw2 L'
3.	2:15.28	L2 D' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw U Fw D' F2 Rw' Lw Dw Uw' L' D Fw Lw' Bw' U' D2 R' U Bw' B Rw Bw Dw' B2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R F Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 R' Rw2 U Dw2 Bw' D2 Rw' Fw' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R Lw B2 R' F2 Dw F' Uw
4.	2:25.33	Uw Bw D' Fw F' U2 L' Uw' U' D' Dw Fw2 Dw F' Bw L2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw Lw2 D' Bw' F Uw2 F2 Dw Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw Rw' U Rw2 Fw R Fw Lw R' Uw' Rw Dw2 R' U' R2 B F2 R Bw2 D' F' R' Fw' Dw' Rw' B U' Bw2 F' B
5.	2:12.08	F' Rw2 B' F2 L Dw2 F' Fw' U' Bw F' Lw D Fw Rw Uw2 Lw R2 F2 Bw2 U' F2 D2 F Bw2 Rw' Bw R' Dw2 Fw Bw2 U2 Rw F' Fw2 Rw' F2 R' U' L Dw' B Lw2 B2 F' Lw2 Fw' B U B2 Rw B R2 D' F2 Bw2 Lw' B' R2 Rw


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 37: 2:04.71 2:08.61 2:10.03 1:50.93 2:07.65 = 2:06.99
Round 36: 2:03.91 2:05.81 2:07.58 2:06.15 2:14.93 = 2:06.51


----------



## Skullush (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 37
*Average of 5: 3:01.67*
1. (3:15.64)
2. (2:25.35) 
3. 3:06.09
4. 2:51.65 
5. 3:07.27 

Ugh. First solve was a pop, 3 and 4 I screwed up at the 3x3 part, and the 5th one was just bad. But my edge pairing has gotten better.

Good luck with the marathon dude.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2011)

2:15.37, 2:13.44, (2:15.42), (2:06.18), 2:08.73 = *2:12.21*

First 3 solves where not that great...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 9, 2011)

Been practicing 5x5x5 . Trying to do an Ao12 every other day or so. 

Average of 5: 2:25.87
1. (2:21.96) 
2. (2:42.68
3. 2:24.30 
4. 2:24.10
5. 2:29.22 

My AO12 came to be 2:27 (pb by 4 seconds). This Ao5 is 2 seconds off my PB.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round 37

Average: 3:44.77*

3:21.13, 3:46.28, 3:19.36, 3:36.90, 3:48.20

These were the next 5 solves after a pb ao5 of 3:15.x in the weekly comp. Go figure!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:19.36
worst time: 3:48.20

current avg5: 3:34.77 (σ = 10.38)
best avg5: 3:34.77 (σ = 10.38)

session avg: 3:34.77 (σ = 10.38)
session mean: 3:34.37


----------



## mycube (Oct 13, 2011)

2:42.16 (2:29.11) 2:41.15 (2:49.46) 2:35.19 = 2:39.50
i am ill so i am not able to cube as much as i want..


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Oct 13, 2011)

current avg5: 2:49.16

2:50.41, 2:47.67, (3:00.07), 2:49.40, (2:39.03)


----------



## asportking (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 37*
03:00.89
03:14.04	
02:53.97	
02:58.11	
02:52.71
Average: *02:57.66*
Finally, sub-3! It probably would have been even better, except the only PLLS I ever got were G perms and Z perms.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2011)

Results of Round 37!

1) AvGalen-2:06.99
2) antoineccantin-2:12.21
3) The Bloody Talon-2:17.56
4) RyanReese09-2:25.87
5) mycube-2:39.50
6) chrissyD-2:42.34
7) CuberosDeRubik-2:49.16
8) asportking-2:57.66
9) Skullush-3:01.67
10) Selkie-3:44.77

Congratulations everyone! PS-I finished the marathon in 4:24.30 :3. The first 13.1 miles (half of it) was just under 2 hours. You can tell I had trouble in the last half .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 38!

1) L Bw' U2 L' D2 Lw' Bw' F Fw' U' R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw Fw2 Bw B2 U' Fw B2 Lw2 D F' B2 R2 U Rw Lw2 D2 Rw2 Uw Bw' Rw2 U Uw2 B F2 U R Rw2 Lw Uw Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw D2 Uw Lw' B2 Dw' B L2 F2 D' B D2
2) U2 B2 L' U2 R Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 Lw D2 Bw D2 Bw F Lw' Fw Rw D' Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Uw Dw2 L U' Lw' B' Bw Dw' F2 Bw U Rw' Dw Uw L D Uw' Bw' U Bw F' D' Uw' Fw' U' F' Rw' Lw Fw Bw R Bw2 U' L D2 Fw D2
3) B Bw Dw L' R2 B' D' Dw' R' D2 L2 Rw' B2 R' Bw' B' Dw B2 R Uw2 L' F' R2 L2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw2 L' D' B2 Uw Fw2 U F Fw Lw' B Fw' Rw2 F' Bw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 U' D L Lw' D2 Fw Dw' B' R2 Dw' L U2 Dw2 Rw' D'
4) Fw2 D B L Lw2 U Dw Fw Rw U2 B2 Lw2 Fw Bw Uw Bw2 Lw Bw Rw2 B' L2 B Fw Lw U2 Dw2 F' B' U2 R D' Fw Lw2 B F L' Bw' U L Rw2 R Fw' B D' Dw2 U' Bw' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 B U' Dw Uw2 Rw' U Rw' Uw L 
5) D2 Uw2 L2 Bw' Dw' Bw Uw U2 Bw R2 D Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 B L2 B D Fw R' Dw' Fw Rw2 B' Lw' Bw2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw' B F Fw2 Uw B' U B2 Fw' F Lw U D' F2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' D Bw U Rw Fw2 Rw'

This round will end next Sunday the 23rd (I have a competition on the 22nd). Good luck everyone.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1) chrissyD-2:42.34
> 2) The Bloody Talon-2:17.56
> 3) AvGalen-2:06.99
> 4) Skullush-3:01.67
> ...



More like...

1) AvGalen-2:06.99
2) antoineccantin-2:12.21
3) The Bloody Talon-2:17.56
4) RyanReese09-2:25.87
5) mycube-2:39.50
6) chrissyD-2:42.34
7) CuberosDeRubik-2:49.16
8) asportking-2:57.66
9) Skullush-3:01.67
10) Selkie-3:44.77

got me thinking I actually won something for a second


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

(1:48.72), 1:52.87, 2:02.23, (2:18.47), 1:57.52 = *1:57.54*

PB ao5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> More like...
> 
> 1) AvGalen-2:06.99
> 2) antoineccantin-2:12.21
> ...


 
Oh. THahat order was just me going down the list of posts. I actually forgot to order them based on who won. Thanks for that. My brain is fried.


----------



## asportking (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 38:
02:51.71
02:50.80	
03:06.08	
02:34.66
DNF

Average: *02:56.21*

Two rounds in one day? I'm not sure if that's even legal. The 4th solve was crazy though. I had like 4 edge pairs already made when I finished centers, and then a PLL skip at the end. Last one was a DNF because of a massive pop 

By the way, good job on the marathon! I can barely even run a mile, I would have died running a marathon.


----------



## Skullush (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 38
*Average of 5: 2:43.98*
1. (3:15.62) 
2. 2:54.97 
3. 2:43.82 
4. (2:32.27) 
5. 2:33.15


----------



## Selkie (Oct 16, 2011)

*Round 38

Average: 3:21.09*

3:15.34, 3:22.35, 2:55.38, 3:30.26, 3:25.60

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:55.38
worst time: 3:30.26

current avg5: 3:21.09 (σ = 4.28)
best avg5: 3:21.09 (σ = 4.28)

session avg: 3:21.09 (σ = 4.28)
session mean: 3:17.78


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

*Round 38*

(3:04.44), (2:23.35), 2:28.37, 2:37.37, 2:40.10 = *2:35.28*

should of been sub 2:30 but still good average


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 38

*Average: 4:18.03*

4:20.07, 4:20.87, (4:02.15), 4:13.16, (4:25.23)


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2011)

*Average: 4:19.18*
Round 38

Standard Deviation: 5.72
Best Time: 3:50.04
Worst Time: 4:37.46
Individual Times:
1.	4:28.68	
2. (4:37.46)
3.	(3:50.04)	
4.	4:18.18	
5.	4:10.68


----------



## Jakube (Oct 17, 2011)

2:13.03, 2:11.05, (2:23.11), 2:07.60, (1:57.56) = *2:10.56*


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 20, 2011)

Statistics for 10-20-2011 22:05:37

Average: 2:09.99
Standard Deviation: 5.30
Best Time: 1:56.38
Worst Time: 2:26.72
Individual Times:
1.	(1:56.38)	L Bw' U2 L' D2 Lw' Bw' F Fw' U' R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw Fw2 Bw B2 U' Fw B2 Lw2 D F' B2 R2 U Rw Lw2 D2 Rw2 Uw Bw' Rw2 U Uw2 B F2 U R Rw2 Lw Uw Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw D2 Uw Lw' B2 Dw' B L2 F2 D' B D2
2.	2:19.66	U2 B2 L' U2 R Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 Lw D2 Bw D2 Bw F Lw' Fw Rw D' Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Uw Dw2 L U' Lw' B' Bw Dw' F2 Bw U Rw' Dw Uw L D Uw' Bw' U Bw F' D' Uw' Fw' U' F' Rw' Lw Fw Bw R Bw2 U' L D2 Fw D2
3.	(2:26.72)	B Bw Dw L' R2 B' D' Dw' R' D2 L2 Rw' B2 R' Bw' B' Dw B2 R Uw2 L' F' R2 L2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw2 L' D' B2 Uw Fw2 U F Fw Lw' B Fw' Rw2 F' Bw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 U' D L Lw' D2 Fw Dw' B' R2 Dw' L U2 Dw2 Rw' D'
4.	2:04.75	Fw2 D B L Lw2 U Dw Fw Rw U2 B2 Lw2 Fw Bw Uw Bw2 Lw Bw Rw2 B' L2 B Fw Lw U2 Dw2 F' B' U2 R D' Fw Lw2 B F L' Bw' U L Rw2 R Fw' B D' Dw2 U' Bw' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 B U' Dw Uw2 Rw' U Rw' Uw L
5.	2:05.55	D2 Uw2 L2 Bw' Dw' Bw Uw U2 Bw R2 D Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 B L2 B D Fw R' Dw' Fw Rw2 B' Lw' Bw2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw' B F Fw2 Uw B' U B2 Fw' F Lw U D' F2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' D Bw U Rw Fw2 Rw'


sub 130!


----------



## CUB3R01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Average: 2:36.25 
2:38.95, (2:26.24), 2:35.05, (2:41.98), 2:34.73

First time doing an average of 5 on 5x5 in three or four months  (I love excuses)


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 20, 2011)

3:48.58, 3:03.74, 3:11.08, 3:43.86, 3:07.45

session avg: 3:20.79


----------



## michaelfivez (Oct 20, 2011)

5:	04:04.96	x
4:	04:47.55	x
3:	03:48.88	x
2:	03:57.06	x
1:	04:57.89	x

*Average: 04:16.53*


Started doing 5x5 yesterday because I want to get better at my 7x7 , my lookahead during edge pairing is horrible tough because I'm using a method I've never used before


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 38
1:53.97, 2:03.94, 1:59.21, 2:24.09, 2:03.08 = 2:02.08


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Results for Round 38!

1) antoineccantin-1:57.54
2) dimwmuni-2:02.08
3) The Bloody Talon-2:09.99
4) Jakube-2:10.56
5) chrissyD-2:35.28
6) CUB3R01-2:36.25
7) Skullush-2:43.98
8) asportking-2:56.21
9) thackernerd-3:20.79
10) Selkie-3:21.09
11) michaelfivez-4:16.53
12) vlarsen-4:18.03
13) Mikel-4:19.18

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 39!

1) Lw Dw' Uw F2 D2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' F' U' R U2 B' Rw2 R2 D2 F' Rw' L Fw2 L' B' R F' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw D Bw' Rw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw' D R2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw' B2 R2 L2 F' U L D' F' Rw2 Uw U'
2) F L' Lw' Uw' Dw' R' Rw' Bw' Rw' B' D' Dw Fw2 Lw' R Bw' Dw2 F U2 Lw' D' Bw' Lw Fw' Lw2 F2 Dw D' Lw2 Uw2 U' B' F2 D B2 F U D' Bw U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw R Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw2 U2 B Bw L2 Dw Lw Rw Dw Uw2 R Fw2
3) F Lw2 Fw2 Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' R' Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Fw B' Bw2 D' Fw' D R Bw Rw Dw' L2 R' Fw2 Dw B' Bw L R' Uw Fw Uw' L Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw L' F2 Bw2 U D' Fw Bw Rw' B2 Lw2 B' Bw L' B2 Fw Uw' U2 L U2
4) D Rw' Lw2 Dw' R2 Uw Bw B R' F' B2 Uw2 R D' Bw' L Rw2 Fw Lw2 D' Bw U2 F' L Fw U R2 Uw Dw2 Fw2 Dw Rw' Lw2 B' R' B' R2 Dw Uw' U' F' R D' R2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Fw' D Lw2 F2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 B Uw2 Lw B Bw' Dw'
5) D' Dw Fw D' U2 R2 D Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 Bw' Lw D2 Fw2 L Lw' Uw B2 U B2 D' Fw2 Lw2 L' F' D Rw2 Dw F' B Lw2 U B' Rw2 D' U2 Lw2 L2 Uw' L' D' Lw' Uw' F' Bw L2 F D' R2 F2 L' D' U' R B L2 Dw F 

This will end next Saturday, the 29th. Good luck everyone.

PS-Thanks to this thread, I was finally able to make a 2:30 cutoff and get my first ever official 555 average!


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 39:
03:05.41
03:09.29
03:06.29
02:27.47
03:02.87
Average *03:04.86*
Holy crap...that was a really bad average. I just had really crappy edge-paring for all of them(except for the sub-3 one). Ah well, I'll try to get a sub-3 average by myself sometime this week.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 24, 2011)

2:25.89, 2:34.35, 2:37.48, 2:27.97, 2:43.17 = *2:33.27*

almost sub 2:30 D:


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Results for Round 38!
> 
> 1) antoineccantin-1:57.54
> 2) dimwmuni-2:02.08
> ...


 
did you forgot to do your own entry?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you're asking if I forgot to compete, the answer is no, but I just didn't have time (most likely).

Nor do I like 555 enough to consistently do every round.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you're asking if I forgot to compete, the answer is no, but I just didn't have time (most likely).
> 
> Nor do I like 555 enough to consistently do every round.


 

wow. cool.
thanks for managing this race. :tu


Statistics for 10-25-2011 05:12:09

Average: 2:03.11
Standard Deviation: 6.65
Best Time: 1:52.78
Worst Time: 2:16.44
Individual Times:
1.	(1:52.78)	Lw Dw' Uw F2 D2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' F' U' R U2 B' Rw2 R2 D2 F' Rw' L Fw2 L' B' R F' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw D Bw' Rw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw' D R2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw' B2 R2 L2 F' U L D' F' Rw2 Uw U'
2.	2:00.59	F L' Lw' Uw' Dw' R' Rw' Bw' Rw' B' D' Dw Fw2 Lw' R Bw' Dw2 F U2 Lw' D' Bw' Lw Fw' Lw2 F2 Dw D' Lw2 Uw2 U' B' F2 D B2 F U D' Bw U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw R Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw2 U2 B Bw L2 Dw Lw Rw Dw Uw2 R Fw2
3.	(2:16.44)	F Lw2 Fw2 Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' R' Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Fw B' Bw2 D' Fw' D R Bw Rw Dw' L2 R' Fw2 Dw B' Bw L R' Uw Fw Uw' L Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw L' F2 Bw2 U D' Fw Bw Rw' B2 Lw2 B' Bw L' B2 Fw Uw' U2 L U2
4.	1:54.09	D Rw' Lw2 Dw' R2 Uw Bw B R' F' B2 Uw2 R D' Bw' L Rw2 Fw Lw2 D' Bw U2 F' L Fw U R2 Uw Dw2 Fw2 Dw Rw' Lw2 B' R' B' R2 Dw Uw' U' F' R D' R2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Fw' D Lw2 F2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 B Uw2 Lw B Bw' Dw'
5.	2:14.66	D' Dw Fw D' U2 R2 D Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 Bw' Lw D2 Fw2 L Lw' Uw B2 U B2 D' Fw2 Lw2 L' F' D Rw2 Dw F' B Lw2 U B' Rw2 D' U2 Lw2 L2 Uw' L' D' Lw' Uw' F' Bw L2 F D' R2 F2 L' D' U' R B L2 Dw F


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

2:46.68, 3:16.79, 2:51.21, 3:19.21, 2:52.29=3:00.10 

I am so mad at myself right now. On the last solve I missed my spacebar twice which would have put me sub 3:00 if I would have hit it the first time.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 39:

2:07.52, 2:14.59, 1:56.08, 2:03.62[G perm at 1:53], 2:15.37

Average: 2:08.58

Dumb 2:03 should've been sub-2 easy...Had a two-piece twist...but didn't want to twist them back...so I just turned slow...


----------



## NoraC (Oct 25, 2011)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad....
2:28.98, 2:38.81, 2:38.35, (2:51.67), (2:07.06)
=2:35.38


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 39

Average: 3:14.66*

3:12.92, 3:24.52, 3:16.39, 3:10.08, 3:19.24, 3:05.74

No sub 3m singles in this but still a pb ao5. Probably casually practiced 5x5 more than any other puzzle whilst away the last week.

number of times: 6/6
best time: 3:05.74
worst time: 3:24.52

current avg5: 3:15.24 (σ = 3.83)
best avg5: 3:15.24 (σ = 3.83)

session avg: 3:14.66 (σ = 3.47)
session mean: 3:14.81


----------



## mycube (Oct 25, 2011)

forgot to do the last one  here are my results: 
Round 38: (2:23.40) 2:35.65 2:32.90 (2:38.15) 2:27.40 = 2:31.98
Round 39: (2:58.55) 2:34.77 2:42.81 (2:23.44) 2:25.11 = 2:34.23
the other results will follow tomorrow or thursday


----------



## Jakube (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 39: 2:13.09*

(2:02.74), 2:24.74, (2:40.35), 2:02.75, 2:11.77


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Oct 27, 2011)

2:08.13, 2:15.41, 1:56.34, 1:52.47, 2:04.28 = *2:02.92 average *


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 39

*Average: 4:07.27*

(3:47.59), (4:24.34), 4:22.06, 3:53.77, 4:08.59


----------



## dcuber98 (Oct 28, 2011)

2:37.77, 2:25.41, 2:43.29, 2: 43.25, 2:10.09 (Woo! PB!)

Average: 2:35.48

Wow, that was incredible for me!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

As soon as I get access to a computer. Mine has died on me. Some error message. Says pci.sys is corrupt so I can't boot my computer. All computer access is through Erics computer. When I wake up I'll post new round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

Results for Round 39!

1) wlstjd2145-2:02.92
2) The Bloody Talon-2:03.11
3) Aj Blair-2:08.58
4) Jakube-2:13.09
5) chrissyD-2:33.27
6) mycube-2:34.23
7) NoraC-2:35.38
8) dcuber98-2:35.48
9) thackernerd-3:00.10 
10) asportking-3:04.86
11) Selkie-3:14.66
12) vlarsen-4:07.27

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 40!

1) Rw2 Dw2 Bw L Fw2 U Dw D2 B L' R B2 Uw2 F2 R L2 Lw2 Fw F2 D Bw R' Bw Uw D' R' U2 R B2 U' Lw' F2 L' B Dw2 D2 Fw Bw2 D2 Bw U Uw R2 Rw2 Uw' L R' U' Uw Bw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' B' D U2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw
2) B' Bw Rw' Uw L2 B' U2 F2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Dw' F' R F2 Dw' F' D2 U' Uw Fw' Bw B' Lw2 R2 Uw' U' Rw Dw2 F Dw Lw2 R' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 F2 Bw' D Rw2 Dw Fw' Bw' L' Uw2 L' Fw2 U' Bw' Dw' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw D' Lw R'
3) Fw R' Dw2 U' Rw Uw Rw F2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 B Dw B Bw' Lw2 D2 R F' Dw2 Fw2 Dw U' Lw Rw' D2 Lw Uw2 Bw L' Lw2 B' Fw' Lw F' Rw' U Fw D F2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L U' Dw2 F B' Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R L Fw Rw'
4) Rw B2 D' Dw2 Fw R' Lw' Bw2 Uw B Dw Uw2 D Lw' U B2 F2 U2 D2 Fw Uw' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' U D Bw' U R2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Uw D F Lw Bw L F' R2 Dw' U' Bw' F2 Fw U' D B Uw2 Dw2 U' D' R B2 U' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw'
5) U' R2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw' Dw2 U B Rw2 R' Bw Uw L2 Dw2 F R2 L Rw D Rw' D Lw' F2 B U Uw2 Lw' Uw Rw' R B D2 U' Dw R' Bw' L' Dw B2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw Lw L' F D' B2 U Rw' Bw2 Lw F Dw Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw B 

I have a competition again next Saturday, so this round will end Sunday, the 6th. Assuming I can get on my brothers computer.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 40

Average: 3:00.31*

3:03.66, 3:05.96, 3:24.70, 2:43.43, 2:51.31

So close! Solve 4 was a pb single and solve 5 was one of my best 5 solves ever. I think the only difference was turning slower on those solves.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:43.43
worst time: 3:24.70

current avg5: 3:00.31 (σ = 6.44)
best avg5: 3:00.31 (σ = 6.44)

session avg: 3:00.31 (σ = 6.44)
session mean: 3:01.81


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 1, 2011)

Statistics for 11-01-2011 11:58:14

Average: 2:03.76
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 1:42.00
Worst Time: 2:10.87
Individual Times:
1.	(1:42.00)	Rw2 Dw2 Bw L Fw2 U Dw D2 B L' R B2 Uw2 F2 R L2 Lw2 Fw F2 D Bw R' Bw Uw D' R' U2 R B2 U' Lw' F2 L' B Dw2 D2 Fw Bw2 D2 Bw U Uw R2 Rw2 Uw' L R' U' Uw Bw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' B' D U2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw
2.	2:01.35	B' Bw Rw' Uw L2 B' U2 F2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Dw' F' R F2 Dw' F' D2 U' Uw Fw' Bw B' Lw2 R2 Uw' U' Rw Dw2 F Dw Lw2 R' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 F2 Bw' D Rw2 Dw Fw' Bw' L' Uw2 L' Fw2 U' Bw' Dw' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw D' Lw R'
3.	2:05.11	Fw R' Dw2 U' Rw Uw Rw F2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 B Dw B Bw' Lw2 D2 R F' Dw2 Fw2 Dw U' Lw Rw' D2 Lw Uw2 Bw L' Lw2 B' Fw' Lw F' Rw' U Fw D F2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L U' Dw2 F B' Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R L Fw Rw'
4.	2:04.82	Rw B2 D' Dw2 Fw R' Lw' Bw2 Uw B Dw Uw2 D Lw' U B2 F2 U2 D2 Fw Uw' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' U D Bw' U R2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Uw D F Lw Bw L F' R2 Dw' U' Bw' F2 Fw U' D B Uw2 Dw2 U' D' R B2 U' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw'
5.	(2:10.87)	U' R2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw' Dw2 U B Rw2 R' Bw Uw L2 Dw2 F R2 L Rw D Rw' D Lw' F2 B U Uw2 Lw' Uw Rw' R B D2 U' Dw R' Bw' L' Dw B2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw Lw L' F D' B2 U Rw' Bw2 Lw F Dw Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw B


----------



## dcuber98 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am in shock right now at how ridiculous that average was.

1) 2:39.14 - A bad solve.
2) 3:17.13 - A major pop that took me forever to get back in.
3) 3:22.41 - I don't know what I did but I completely messed up the last four edges and had to do a bunch of stuff over again.
4) 2:09.61 - PLL skip! PB single! Why now?!?
5) 2:37.21 - A bad solve.
Avg: 2:51.16 - WHY?!?


----------



## mycube (Nov 1, 2011)

2:27.96 (2:26.65) 2:37.97 (2:39.25) 2:32.03 = 2:32.65


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 6, 2011)

Results for Round 40!

1) The Bloody Talon-2:03.76
2) mycube-2:32.65
3) dcuber98-2:51.16
4) Selkie-3:00.31

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 6, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 41!

1) D' R Dw F' Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 F Lw U' B Rw' Bw L' Rw' Bw2 D' L' U' Fw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 R2 Fw D' Rw' L B Bw2 U' Uw2 B2 D2 B' Fw' R Rw2 B R Fw' R2 B Rw Uw' L Bw2 Lw Rw Dw' L Fw Uw' D2 Fw2 U' R
2) Fw Lw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 U B' Uw2 Lw Uw Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw Dw2 U F Bw' L' B' Bw' Dw' L B L2 Rw Fw2 D2 B' F2 Bw' L' Dw R' Bw' U' Uw Bw2 F2 B2 U' F Fw B' Rw' U' R Lw2 L B Fw' Dw' U Rw Uw2 Lw' B Fw2 U
3) F' L Lw2 Fw' Bw2 D Bw2 Fw' D Uw2 U2 B2 L2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 Lw' Fw2 U2 Fw2 R Bw2 R Uw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 U Rw F Uw2 Rw Uw' L B' F' Dw2 L R' Bw' R Rw2 F R2 Bw' B U2 B2 Bw L' B Rw' Dw' B2 L2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Fw R
4) Fw2 Bw Uw Fw F' Dw2 Uw' Lw' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 Bw L2 D' Rw' Uw' D2 Bw Fw Dw2 L' Rw Uw' R2 Dw Lw Rw Fw2 Dw' Lw2 U2 D' Fw Dw Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw Rw' Bw L Bw' Lw2 R B Lw2 L Fw2 Bw2 B U' Lw D Fw R' Rw Fw
5) D' L Bw D2 Dw Uw F Bw' D2 Dw U Fw U' D2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Lw Fw2 F Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 Rw' D' Lw2 B' L Bw Lw2 Uw2 F' Bw' B Lw U2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 B' R2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 F Bw Uw' R2 Lw' Rw' F' Fw

This round will end next Saturday, the 12th. Good luck.


----------



## Czery (Nov 8, 2011)

Session average: 3:23.22

1. 3:09.46 
2. 3:15.29 
3. 3:44.91 
4. (3:58.51) 
5. (2:54.20) 

I need to stop messing up on edge pairing. sub 3 min is very potent


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 41

Average: 3:06.46*

3:03.12, 2:54.16, 3:09.02, 3:12.87, 3:07.26

Disappointing. Had a 2:45.xy ao12 a few days ago.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:54.16
worst time: 3:12.87

current avg5: 3:06.46 (σ = 2.47)
best avg5: 3:06.46 (σ = 2.47)

session avg: 3:06.46 (σ = 2.47)
session mean: 3:05.28


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 41

*Average: 3:47.97*

3:41.76, 3:52.96, 3:49.18, (4:35.40), (3:34.31)


----------



## mycube (Nov 8, 2011)

(2:34.66) 2:26.36 2:20.38 (2:18.61) 2:27.50 = 2:24.75


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 41: 2:47.57, 2:44.90, 2:47.21, (2:37.99), (2:57.16) = *2:46.56*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2011)

Results for Round 41!

1) mycube-2:24.75 
2) TheZenith27-2:46.56
3) Selkie-3:06.46
4) Czery-3:23.22
5) vlarsen-3:47.97

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 42!

1) Rw' D' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 R F Lw' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 F2 Lw R' L Dw2 Rw Dw B' Lw' Uw R' F Uw' Dw2 R2 Fw Rw' F Fw' R' Lw' D' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Fw U' Uw Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw B2 Bw' D F2 L R' Uw
2) B R Dw2 B' D2 Uw' R2 L Uw2 U' Bw' R Bw' F' Dw' Lw' U' L' R' B' L' Lw2 U' Uw D' R' U' Rw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw L2 Rw D Lw' Dw2 D2 Lw D2 B' Bw2 F' D' U' Bw F B Fw2 R Dw2 Lw D' L' Uw2 B D Fw' Lw2 F2
3) Lw' Bw2 L' Bw Lw' U' Fw F R Dw Lw F2 Dw2 Lw' R2 Bw' D U2 Dw' Rw' D2 B' Bw2 Rw F2 L2 F2 Fw' Dw Bw L' Uw R F2 Dw L Fw Dw2 Lw' B2 D' Lw2 Dw R' L Fw Uw2 B F' L2 Fw L Dw' R Dw' F Rw2 Lw Uw' Rw'
4) L' Fw2 F' B' Lw2 B Dw' B2 U' D F R' D Uw' L Uw' D2 Fw Dw Uw2 R2 Lw' Dw Lw D' L2 Bw L' B' L2 Dw' R' Bw2 Dw2 Bw L2 B' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R' Uw Lw2 Dw Uw2 Lw Fw Bw' Lw F' L' D' F' R' Fw2 F' Lw'
5) Rw R2 Bw D' Uw Dw2 Fw U B2 U D2 Uw' F2 Rw' Bw2 D U' Fw Lw' Fw' Lw' F' Bw Dw' Lw2 R2 Rw B' Fw D Lw Rw2 D Fw' L Fw2 Dw Lw' B Fw2 Dw2 L2 U' D2 B' F D' Rw2 Dw2 R' F D Uw Fw Uw2 F' Fw Dw B' R

This round will end next Saturday, the 19th . Good luck everyone.


----------



## mycube (Nov 14, 2011)

Average: 2:23.83
don´t have the time to post the results.. if someone want them i can do it later..


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 14, 2011)

1:58.21, 1:59.73, (1:59.96), (1:47.99), 1:51.90 = 1:56.61


----------



## Diniz (Nov 14, 2011)

(2:21.67), (1:51.92), 2:09.87, 2:06.54, 1:52.43 = 2:02.95


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 42

Average: 3:02.40*

3:05.94, 3:12.24, 3:15.45, 2:45.39, 2:49.02

Wondered where my sub 3:00's had gone till the end!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:45.39
worst time: 3:15.45

current avg5: 3:02.40 (σ = 9.81)
best avg5: 3:02.40 (σ = 9.81)

session avg: 3:02.40 (σ = 9.81)
session mean: 3:01.61


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 42:

(1:49.94), 1:55.38, (2:07.71), 1:55.36, 1:58.58 = *1:56.44*

Beat James by 0.17 seconds 

I am curious, what do you guys usually average for centers?


----------



## Czery (Nov 20, 2011)

Session average: 3:11.59
1. (3:25.07) 
2. 2:55.98 
3. 3:19.56 
4. 3:19.21 
5. (2:52.69) 

doy.
haven't 5x5ed in a while.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

3:03.53, 3:02.35, 3:45.70, 3:42.71, 2:53.45=3:16.20


----------



## Jakube (Nov 20, 2011)

*Round 42: 2:06.49*

2:03.40, 2:14.06, 2:02.02, (2:00.19), (2:14.51)


----------



## Eusaebus (Nov 20, 2011)

*Round 42 : 3:26.37*
3:23.02; 3:31.76+; 3:24.33; (3:22.87); (3:37.77)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 20, 2011)

Results for Round 42!

1) antoineccantin-1:56.44
2) fastcubesolver-1:56.61
3) diniz-2:02.95
4) Jakube-2:06.49
5) mycube-2:23.83
6) Selkie-3:02.40
7) Czery-3:11.59
8) thackernerd-3:16.20
9) Eusaebus-3:26.37

Congratulations everyone! Sorry this was a day late, no computer access.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 20, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 43!

1) Rw2 Bw D' B' F2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 U2 Dw2 B L R' Dw B' Rw2 U Rw L Dw U2 B' U Bw2 R Rw2 B2 Rw F R2 B2 Fw Bw' L2 Dw2 D2 Fw' Uw F Lw Fw2 Rw' U' Dw2 B' Lw U' B Bw' Dw2 R' Fw Dw' B' R2 U F' Bw Rw2
2) F' Bw2 B2 R2 D U F2 U2 B' U2 Bw U2 Fw D2 Rw U2 Lw' D2 L2 Uw Fw2 L' B R2 Dw D U' Rw U2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' B2 R' B D2 U R' Uw U L Fw' B2 F' Rw2 U2 Dw Bw2 L Bw2 U' Lw' F2 Rw Fw' F2 B L' F Rw'
3) F Dw2 Rw B2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw F2 Uw B2 Lw Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw R2 Rw Bw2 B' R D' F' Bw' Rw L Uw' F' R2 F' Fw' Dw2 D' L2 Lw D U' Rw' F' Lw' U D' Bw' Dw R' L' Dw' Lw2 Uw' F' B2 Bw Lw B2 Dw2 R D' U Lw'
4) U L Fw2 R2 Dw' R Bw2 D' U2 Fw2 Rw' L D' R' B2 Lw2 B2 Rw' L' D2 B Rw2 R2 L2 Uw Bw D2 L Rw F Fw' D Bw' L2 Fw' L2 Bw B2 U' D' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 D' Bw2 F Fw' Lw2 U2 Bw Lw D2 Fw2 F' U2 Uw' B2 U' D2 Uw2
5) D2 Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw' Fw' F2 U' L' Rw2 U2 R' Uw D F' D2 F2 R2 Dw Fw2 Dw' R2 B2 Rw Dw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 Bw R U' D2 F' L B' Lw2 R B' U' Bw' F R2 B2 U' Lw Rw Bw2 D2 L' D Bw' Rw2 Lw' Uw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Uw' F Bw

This round will end next Saturday, the 26th. Good luck.


----------



## mycube (Nov 21, 2011)

2:23.81 2:29.03 (2:35.53) 2:33.41 (2:14.52) = 2:28.75


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 21, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Round 42:
> 
> (1:49.94), 1:55.38, (2:07.71), 1:55.36, 1:58.58 = *1:56.44*
> 
> ...


 Not cool


----------



## Diniz (Nov 21, 2011)

Couldnt make sub2 avg in the last week here but i got an official 1:50 avg =D 
Thank you goddess of victory.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 21, 2011)

1:41.83, 1:47.95, (1:57.53), 1:46.58, (1:36.27) = 1:45.45


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> 1:41.83, 1:47.95, (1:57.53), 1:46.58, (1:36.27) = 1:45.45


 
Wut. Sorry, I can't beat that 



antoineccantin said:


> I am curious, what do you guys usually average for centers?


 
*Round 43:*
1:55.18, (1:55.18), 2:04.75, 1:59.63, (2:11.62) = *1:59.85*

_Messed up center on 2:11. Overall fail average._


----------



## Mikel (Nov 21, 2011)

*Average: 3:56.21*
Round 43

Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 3:37.70
Worst Time: 4:25.74
Individual Times:
1.	(3:37.70)	
2.	3:59.48	
3.	3:56.58	
4.	3:52.58	
5.	(4:25.74)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2011)

2:34.12, 2:37.66, (2:39.05), (2:21.37), 2:37.60 = 2:36.46

Pretty happy. Did 15 total solves in the session, these were the last 5. Average of 12 was 2:39.93, so I'm happy with this. Trying to get a bit faster in time for my comp in 2 weeks.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 43

*Average: 3:40.80*

(3:45.87), (3:35.18), 3:41.84, 3:36.46, 3:44.10

Huzzah! skipped one week, but hopefully this still counts as my 2nd sub-4 average. Or don't we really bother with the lower bands in this comp?


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Nov 23, 2011)

2:02.35, 1:52.16, 2:02.75, DNF(1:56.28), 2:13.88 = 2:06.33

T,T


----------



## Jakube (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 43: 1:49.12*

1:56.70, (1:35.52), 1:39.58, 1:51.09, (2:10.04)

I can´t belive this. It´s my first sub2 avg5. 

I did another 7 solves after this, the avg12 was: 1:55.32
1:56.70, (1:35.52), 1:39.58, 1:51.09, 2:10.04, 2:04.61, 2:00.74, 1:52.16, (2:10.48), 1:47.58, 1:55.83, 1:54.85


----------



## asportking (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 43*
2:56.90, 2:43.41, 2:43.12, 3:00.98, 2:55.63
Average: *2:51.98*
Meh. Getting back into 5x5 and I'm a bit rusty. It was a decent average though, at least I managed sub-3.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 43

Average: 2:54.93*

2:49.54, 2:38.30, 3:20.17, 2:53.24, 3:01.99

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:38.30
worst time: 3:20.17

current avg5: 2:54.92 (σ = 5.22)
best avg5: 2:54.92 (σ = 5.22)

session avg: 2:54.92 (σ = 5.22)
session mean: 2:56.65


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 43 = 2:24.56 (σ = 0.50)

1 - 2:19.26
2 - 2:47.22
Comment: Really bad Edges, Pauses and finished with a pop
3 - 2:24.52
4 - 2:23.98+
Comment: missed last turn on the E Perm
5 - 2:25.20
Comment: So close to being a +2, actually a millimetre in it

And once again, hellishly consistent counting solves


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

round 43 = 4:03.17

3:21.52, 3:51.49, 4:00.98, 4:26.04, 4:17.04

really really bad :S, solve 4 and 5 had pop, nice centers on 1 thought


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 26, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Round 43 = 2:24.56 (σ = 0.50)
> 
> ...
> 
> And once again, hellishly consistent counting solves


 
Erm... ye, scratch that last, just got these times: (with a freshly lubed V5)
2:22.45
2:22.80
2:22.65
2:22.20
and then 2:21.97

StDev - 0.18

all done on a stackmat


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry George, have to accept your first results. Can't accept a second entry because you would have done the scrambles twice.

Results for Round 43!

1) fastcubesolver-1:45.45
2) Jakube-1:49.12
3) antoineccantin-1:59.85
4) wlstjd2145-2:06.33
5) Georgeanderre-2:24.56
6) mycube-2:28.75
7) RyanReese09-2:36.46
8) asportking-2:51.98
9) Selkie-2:54.93
10) vlarsen-3:40.80
11) Mikel-3:56.21
12) manyhobbyfreak-4:03.17

Congratulations to James Donahue (fastcubesolver) and antoineccantin for graduating!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 44!

1) F' L' Fw Lw2 Bw' D2 U Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw B' D' L B Rw U' F2 Rw D2 Lw2 U2 Rw Bw' U Dw2 D' Fw Bw' Lw' U' F' Uw' Fw B F' Bw Dw R F2 Dw' D' Lw U Rw2 Bw' D U Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw Lw' R' L' B2 Bw L2
2) Uw' U' R2 D2 F U Rw Bw' D' Bw2 B U' B2 L Dw' R2 Dw U' B2 Fw Rw' U2 Bw' B Uw D' F' R2 B' R' D B Fw' Bw' Lw B Lw' L' Dw' U Bw2 Fw U Dw' Fw' L Dw2 D' Fw' Lw' Fw2 Dw' R' F Dw2 F2 D' Lw' Uw' Dw'
3) L2 F2 Dw' L2 U L' Bw2 R2 Lw2 U Rw' U R Dw D L2 U' Uw2 Rw' Bw' L Fw' F' L' F2 Rw' Dw L' Bw2 Dw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw R' L F2 B Rw Bw2 U2 F Bw2 D' Lw U2 Fw Uw Bw' Dw2 R2 Bw F2 Fw2 B2 Dw2 L' Fw' B2 Bw
4) Fw' Lw2 U Dw D Bw2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Bw B Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw R2 F D Bw' U' Dw2 Rw2 R L Uw F2 Rw2 U' L Lw B2 L Lw' Bw2 F' Rw2 Fw L F' Bw Dw2 R2 B2 Rw' Lw2 F Dw2 Uw2 Rw' F' D' U L' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 F2
5) Dw' U Fw' Rw Bw Rw2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Dw B2 Dw2 R' D2 B Uw2 F' R L Fw' Bw Uw Lw D' L' U R Fw D Dw Rw' Lw D2 B' Dw R2 F Fw2 B2 Bw2 Dw L2 F' Uw' F' Bw Rw' D2 B Fw2 R' Lw' Dw' Bw D Fw' R2 Rw U' Uw2

Good luck everybody! I'm practicing 555 a lot lately, I plan on trying to graduate soon and maybe see if someone would like to take over (once I graduate). Keep that in mind .

This round will end next Saturday, the 3rd of December.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

(2:10.53), 2:29.42, 2:26.00, (2:29.70), 2:10.82 = *2:22.08*

Two good solves, two bad solves, and one "meh" solve.

Off topic but I screwed up a really good solve in an ao12 I just did (which was 2:25.06)...according to Eric, 33 centers, finished U/D tredges at 1:26, and the final solve was 2:34.72. So basically 45 seconds for L4E...:fp

14 second improvement from last week.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Sorry George, have to accept your first results. Can't accept a second entry because you would have done the scrambles twice.


 
They were different scrambles... i was just amazed with how consistent they were ( 2:22, 2:22, 2:22, 2:22 )
Dont see that too often... with bigger cubes atleast


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 44:

1:57.59, 1:56.70, (1:40.75), (1:58.25), 1:56.69 = *1:56.99*

_I lost the last time because my computer shut down but I remembered that it was a 1:56 and the ao5 was sub-1:57. 
Got it on video (other than the end of the last solve)._


----------



## Selkie (Nov 27, 2011)

*Round 44

Average: 2:55.87*

2:51.96, 2:58.70, 2:56.97, 3:16.85, 2:41.12

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:41.12
worst time: 3:16.85

current avg5: 2:55.87 (σ = 2.86)
best avg5: 2:55.87 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 2:55.87 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 2:57.12


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2011)

(2:11.86) (2:25.61) 2:12.03 2:12.08 2:17.38 = 2:13.83

great average  I think it´s PB!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Results for Round 44!

1) antoineccantin-1:56.99
2) mycube-2:13.83
3) RyanReese09-2:22.08
4) Selkie-2:55.87

Looks like everyone forgot to enter .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 45!

1) Uw Fw2 Uw Rw' R Bw L R2 Bw' Fw F B' U Fw2 D Dw Uw' Bw' Dw2 D' Rw2 Lw' Uw2 D Fw Rw' Bw2 F' U Lw' B Rw' Uw' L U2 F' Dw L R Rw U R' Uw2 Lw' F2 U F Fw' Dw' Lw2 L2 B2 Bw' F' Dw F2 U2 Dw Bw F2 
2) B2 F' U2 Rw2 L' B' F Uw Bw2 B' Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' F R' B' Rw2 D' B' Fw2 L2 F' Dw Lw' Dw2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 R B R2 B L' Dw D Bw' L' Lw2 Rw F2 U D L Fw' Lw Uw2 B L2 B2 U2 Rw2 B F' L F' Fw R Uw L2 
3) Dw Uw R Dw2 B Bw Rw' B R' B Fw Rw' F Rw' D2 Bw' B F2 Rw2 U' Fw2 R L2 D' L' Dw R' Lw' U' F Fw L Rw Fw2 Bw B2 U' Uw' D2 Rw' R' Lw2 U' F U2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Uw2 D Lw' L2 Bw' Fw Rw2 B U B' D' F 
4) D Lw' Bw2 Lw B' R2 Bw' F2 D' Dw L' Fw' L Bw2 Fw2 L Lw Fw D2 Bw' Fw2 F' L' F B' R2 L' D Fw2 U2 F' Bw' D Uw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' L Lw Dw2 Rw' B' Bw' Rw' U2 L2 B2 Fw2 R F B2 Uw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw U' Fw' Dw' B2 
5) L B2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw U' L' Bw' B' Dw' Rw2 F Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw' B' F2 U' Dw' Fw2 U2 B Uw' U Fw' F Rw L2 Uw2 B' L' Dw Fw2 Bw' D' Bw2 Fw' Uw' Dw' Lw Dw2 Uw' L Rw' R2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw Lw Fw2 D Bw2 L2 F D' R

This round will end next Saturday the 10th.


----------



## mycube (Dec 5, 2011)

(2:25.72) 2:20.09 2:21.41 2:19.43 (2:18.83) = 2:20.31
constant. But Really BAAAAAD


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 5, 2011)

3:02.88, 2:53.03, (3:08.38+), (2:22.93), 2:48.56 = 2:54.82

Fourth solve is PB, but so inconsistent. T.T


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 45

*Average: 4:36.05*

4:45.28, (3:55.53), 4:29.76, 4:33.10 (5:24.82)

Well I'm trying a new method of solving tredges, and I'm not used to the look ahead yet. Should improve the time eventually though.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

*Round 45

Average: 2:56.77*

2:42.50, 3:05.58, 2:59.16, 3:09.26, 2:45.57

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:42.50
worst time: 3:09.26

current avg5: 2:56.77 (σ = 8.34)
best avg5: 2:56.77 (σ = 8.34)

session avg: 2:56.77 (σ = 8.34)
session mean: 2:56.41


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 9, 2011)

(2:09.19), 2:22.88, 2:20.22, 2:13.93, (2:24.99)=*2:19.01*

The first solve felt slow, in turning and lookahead. So the final time surprised me. Average of 12 came to be 2:20.05...blegh. Need to practice this more so I can hurry up and graduate.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 9, 2011)

*ROUND 45
Average of 5: 2:21.87*
1. (2:31.14) 
2. (2:16.18) 
3. 2:20.00 
4. 2:20.22 
5. 2:25.38


----------



## Diniz (Dec 9, 2011)

(1:45.81), 2:01.56, 1:57.69, 1:46.81, (2:06.44) = 1:55.35


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2011)

Results for ROund 45!

1) Diniz-1:55.35
2) RyanReese09-2:19.01
3) mycube-2:20.31
4) Skullush-2:21.87
5) Divineskulls-2:54.82
6) Selkie-2:56.77
7) vlarsen-4:36.05


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2011)

How did I get 2nd?  We need more competitors up here.

Scrambles for Round 46!

1) Fw' L U Fw2 F2 U2 Dw2 B' Dw' Rw' D2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Rw U' R' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw Uw B' L' Dw' R' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw2 U2 Rw Lw' B' U' B2 Dw Bw R' D Uw B2 Fw D' U2 Lw2 U' Rw F U2 Fw2 U' D' Uw R' Rw2 Dw
2) Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw Bw R' F Rw' Uw B' F D2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 U' Rw' Dw U' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw2 B' U L D' B Lw' Rw2 U Fw L' Fw' R' U2 Uw2 L Bw Lw' Dw' B2 Lw Rw' Uw' Rw2 Bw U Fw' Rw Lw Bw2 L Rw U' Rw2 Dw' R2 B2 Dw'
3) Lw U2 R2 F B' Lw' U' Bw L Fw' Dw2 F D Rw' B Lw' L Uw L2 D2 F' Rw2 L' Lw F2 Dw Fw U' Bw F L' F D' Rw F' Uw' L' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Lw2 F' Fw L Lw R2 Dw L2 Rw F R' L U2 Bw' F' B' U' R' F2
4) B Dw2 B2 R2 Fw' D Dw L' B' Lw' R' D' Dw2 F D2 R' B2 Bw2 D F' Dw D Uw2 R' Lw2 B L' F2 R' Dw2 Rw' U2 D2 L Rw2 Dw' Bw R2 F' U2 Bw' Uw2 L2 Uw' Bw2 Lw F' Fw D' Lw Fw2 D2 Fw' Lw F Rw2 R' Fw' R2 B'
5) Uw B Uw' U' B2 F' Rw F' Lw2 L Uw' Bw' D Rw' U2 B' F2 Uw Dw Bw Lw' L2 Bw' R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Lw D2 Fw D' Fw Bw' L2 Lw' Bw2 L2 D' Uw' B F' D2 Dw2 B' L Lw R' B L' R' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Dw L2 B' D' R2 Lw' Rw'

This round will end next Saturday, the 17th. Sorry about this being late. I even thought about this new round yesterday but for some reason I never updated...?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2011)

2:15.66, (2:10.39), 2:10.40, (2:27.95), 2:16.82 = *2:14.29*

Average of 12 came ot to be PB 2:14.03 .


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 12, 2011)

(3:07.21), 2:41.69, 2:31.02, 2:50.08, (2:24.43) = 2:40.93

The sup-3 was a pop, and I couldn't find the piece amongst all the wires and cables of my computer. O.O


----------



## jlow (Dec 12, 2011)

Round: 46
Average:3:06.64
Cube: ShenShou 5x5
2:59.05
3:40.95
2:45.16
3:35.73
2:44.49
It'll be awhile before I'm Sub 2... :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 12, 2011)

(1:46.62), 1:50.30, 1:55.88, 1:55.52, (1:58.38) = *1:53.90
*
_Meh... Not too great._


----------



## Riley (Dec 13, 2011)

Riley, Round 46

3:06.88, 2:47.02, 2:50.73, 3:01.06, 3:16.27

Average: 2:59.56


----------



## Skullush (Dec 13, 2011)

*ROUND 46
Average of 5: 2:32.94*
1. (2:50.23) 
2. 2:41.58 
3. 2:26.13 
4. 2:31.13 
5. (2:19.89)


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 46

3:45.51, (3:35.42), (4:13.54), 3:53.73, 4:03.20 = *3:54.15*


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 46

Average: 3:01.95*

3:03.01, 3:02.42, 3:05.53, 2:42.58, 3:26.15, 2:56.84

Plain disappointing!

number of times: 6/6
best time: 2:42.58
worst time: 3:26.15

current avg5: 3:01.60 (σ = 3.59)
best avg5: 3:01.60 (σ = 3.59)

session avg: 3:01.95 (σ = 3.17)
session mean: 3:02.75


----------



## Diniz (Dec 18, 2011)

=/
2:03.03, 1:56.75, (1:38.28), (2:04.50), 1:53.63 = 1:57.80


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 18, 2011)

Results for Round 46!

1) antoineccantin-1:53.90
2) Diniz-1:57.80
3) RyanReese09-2:14.29
4) Skullush-2:32.94
5) Divineskulls-2:40.93
6) Riley-2:59.56
7) Selkie-3:01.95
8) jlow-3:06.64
9) vlarsen-3:54.15


Congratulations everybody


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 18, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 47!

1) Dw2 R Rw' D' L2 Rw' D' U' Fw2 Bw B L Bw' D R2 U L Lw' F' Uw' L' R Uw R2 Lw Uw' Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw' L2 Fw2 Lw U F' R Bw2 R2 L' Lw' D Rw L2 Uw2 Lw' B2 D Fw' D' Uw2 L Fw Lw Fw' D B' U L' Rw' U'
2) L2 Uw Bw2 L2 Dw B' U Uw Fw' F' Dw Fw Dw L Lw D L D R' Rw Dw2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 U' D' Fw2 D' Bw' Dw' L' Lw' Dw' L U B Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 B U2 R F2 D L Uw B R' Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 D2 U B' Lw Fw' D' B Bw'
3) D' Bw2 D2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' R' F B2 Uw Fw2 R2 U R L2 B' Dw R Dw2 B2 U2 Bw2 Lw Uw B2 R Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw Fw' Lw' U' Fw R F' R' Uw' B2 F' L2 Uw' R' Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw B Dw2 F2 Bw2 B R' L'
4) U2 Dw Lw2 L2 F Dw Bw2 D2 Fw F' Dw2 R' Fw2 F Rw Lw' F2 L Lw' Fw Dw Lw' L2 U Dw L2 Bw Uw2 Fw Uw F2 R2 Dw2 F Rw2 D' Uw' F2 Uw' Fw B2 Lw Fw2 D Dw' Fw' L' Dw' L' Rw U' Dw Bw' R Uw Fw B Lw Rw Dw'
5) R' Lw Bw' L' Dw2 R Fw2 U' B' L Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Rw Lw' B' Dw2 F U Lw Rw' L2 D2 Fw2 B' Bw2 Lw' U' R Lw2 F' L2 Dw' U' Fw L' Uw F U' Dw2 Uw' Bw' U L' Uw F2 Uw2 U D2 Rw Dw2 F2 D' F' Uw2 F2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw

This round will end next Saturday, the 24th.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 47*
1:53.10, 1:59.67, 1:59.37, 1:55.69, 1:50.51=1:56.05
I knew I was sub 2 but it was nice to just do an average of 5.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 47

Average: 2:54.87*

2:38.62, 2:44.50, 2:57.45, 3:24.42, 3:02.65

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:38.62
worst time: 3:24.42

current avg5: 2:54.87 (σ = 7.63)
best avg5: 2:54.87 (σ = 7.63)

session avg: 2:54.87 (σ = 7.63)
session mean: 2:57.53


----------



## cityzach (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 47:

2:09.65, 1:47.85, 1:56.61, 2:07.06, 2:08.23 = 2:03.97

ohai PB single!


----------



## Riley (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 47, Riley

2:44.15, 2:43.73, 2:57.21, 2:51.92, 2:50.96

Average: 2:49.01


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 47
Ao5: 2:47.66

2:40.06, 2:48.63, 3:16.36(POP), 2:50.66, 2:43.68(POP)

Need to get used to my new stickers. O.O


----------



## mycube (Dec 23, 2011)

2:17.18 (2:23.66) (2:14.93) 2:20.65 2:18.71 = 2:18.58


----------



## samkli (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 47

3:06.71, 3:04.63, 2:43.71, 2:43.52, 2:54.07

Average 2:54.14


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 47: 1:50.73

1:53.26, 1:58.32, 1:40.60, 1:39.43, 1:58.38

Is it dead?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oops.

No. Just extend this to next Saturday. I forgot to mention the extention (I knew I'd be busy playing Skyrim that I got for Christmas)


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Oops.
> 
> No. Just extend this to next Saturday. I forgot to mention the extention (*I knew I'd be busy playing Skyrim that I got for Christmas*)


 
LOL Skyrim!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 47 
Avg: 2:57.41

2:44.39, 3:04.62, 2:44.63, 3:02.97, 3:41.99

Sub -3!!! I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

Results for Round 47!

1) emolover-1:50.73
2) mitch1234-1:56.05
3) cityzach-2:03.97
4) mycube-2:18.58
5) Divineskulls-2:47.66
6) Riley-2:49.01
7) samkli-2:54.14
8) Selkie-2:54.87
9) AndersB-2:57.41

Congratulations everybody.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 48:

1) D R' D2 L Dw F2 Dw' U Bw F2 Lw R D' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw B2 F Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 D B2 Lw2 D' Lw F2 L2 B2 Uw Fw2 U2 Lw2 Fw Bw' D Lw2 Dw Bw R2 D2 F Dw' B' Uw' D' U' R Lw' Rw' L' F2
2) B Bw' U Bw' F Rw2 Fw2 B R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 D Dw2 L2 Dw D Bw' Lw2 L U2 F D R2 Bw2 B' Uw2 L R Lw' Dw2 B2 R Uw' Fw2 Dw' F B2 Bw' R2 Fw' Rw' B' U2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Bw' F' U' Uw D2 R' B2 L2 Dw L2 D' Uw2
3) Fw Lw2 B Uw2 L2 Uw Rw' Dw L' D Dw2 Fw2 F2 Bw' Rw' U2 Dw2 Fw' L2 Bw' D2 F' U2 F U' D B' D Bw Lw Fw' D2 Rw' R D2 Fw2 F' Dw' Rw Fw B F L' Dw' U Lw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Bw Dw Bw2 B' Uw2 R Rw2 Lw Fw2
4) Uw2 Lw2 Fw' L' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw Fw Dw2 B D F2 U Bw L' R' Bw R Dw' Uw' L Lw2 Fw R' Rw' Fw F Lw F L2 R' Bw2 Lw' U' R' Rw' U D' F' Uw2 L' B U R2 Rw2 F' Bw' R Bw' Fw' U' D' Fw2 Uw L' D' B' F L'
5) Lw Dw' Bw U' Lw R Uw R2 Dw F' Dw' F2 Uw' Fw R' L Bw Uw2 F' U2 R Uw' Fw2 L' U Lw F Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw2 U' Bw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Bw' D U R' Fw' Lw Fw2 Bw2 Uw' D' F' B2 Rw' R2 Lw2 D L Dw Fw L' Dw2 R

Back to weekly scheduling. This round will end next Saturday, January 7th 2012.


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

Why am I not in the results?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why am I not in the results?


 
You are.

But on that note, let me go ahead and rearrange who got 1st 2nd etc.



RyanReese09 said:


> Results for Round 47!
> 
> 1) mitch1234-1:56.05
> 2) Selkie-2:54.87
> ...


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 48
Ao5: 2:41.82

(2:58.28), 2:48.43, (2:25.46), 2:39.88, 2:37.16

I'm really sucking today. T.T


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 48
Average: 3:32.43

Individual times: 4:13.80, 3:18.99, 3:30.51, 3:38.55, 3:28.24
Bad... I was averaging around 3:18 before I did this...


----------



## AndersB (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 48
AVG: 2:55.32

3:10.32, 3:01.76, 2:47.77, 2:48.52, 2:55.68

Nice, Sub -3:00 again!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 2, 2012)

average 3:15.15
1. 3:08.64
2. 3:18.09
3. 2:55.31
4. 3:18.71
5. 4:24.90 yeah why we hate parity


----------



## mycube (Jan 3, 2012)

2:18.72 (2:13.30) 2:18.88 (2:24.88) 2:21.38 = 2:19.66


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 48

Average: 2:56.05*

2:55.67, 2:41.54, 2:42.08, 3:10.40, 3:12.63

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:41.54
worst time: 3:12.63

current avg5: 2:56.05 (σ = 11.57)
best avg5: 2:56.05 (σ = 11.57)

session avg: 2:56.05 (σ = 11.57)
session mean: 2:56.46


----------



## zster007 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 48: 2:43.92*

2:34.75, 2:46.20, 2:43.95, 2:47.21, 2:41.62


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 48, Riley

Average: 2:31.20

2:22.43, 2:42.95, 2:34.36, 2:27.79, 2:31.45


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 48 - 2:19.08*

Average of 5: 139.08
(130.86) (178.76) 131.96 143.29 141.98


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Where are the scrambles for next round?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hidden.

Someone can take over if they wish. I could use some excuse like I'm busy (which I am) but in all honesty I just don't feel like continuing. Sue me.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

*ROUND 48 RESULTS:*

1. TheZenith27 2:19.08
2. mycube: 2:19.66
3. Riley: 2:31.20
4. Divineskulls: 2:41.82
5. zster007: 2:43.92
6. AndersB: 2:55.32
7. Selkie: 2:56.05
8. cubecraze1: 3:15.15
9. Ickatchu: 3:32.43

I'll do it for this round...


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

*SCRAMBLES FOR ROUND 49:*

1. U2 F2 R2 Rw2 Bw' B2 R L Rw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' Lw Bw' B2 Fw2 U' F2 B2 U' F' L2 R' F D2 Rw' L2 Bw2 U2 B' Dw F2 Lw2 R2 U' Bw2 R Rw U D Rw Lw2 F' D Bw' R' L2 Bw L' Fw L2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw' L F B D B' Fw2

2. Bw2 R' F R F' Dw Fw' B' D2 U2 Lw' Fw2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' Fw Uw' B R Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw U Lw2 Dw2 F Bw' Fw' R2 U2 Bw' Dw2 L' Bw Fw' D' R Rw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' Bw Uw2 D Rw' Lw2 Uw R2 D Uw Fw2

3. R Dw Bw' Fw2 L R D B' U2 Bw Dw' Fw2 U2 F Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw L' D2 R2 Rw2 F Bw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw F Uw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 B2 U D' Rw' D' B' L' Dw' Lw2 U2 B2 Lw' U2 F2 U' Uw2 D Fw2 B Lw2 Rw Dw2

4. R' U Lw' D Fw' R' Fw2 Dw Uw2 Rw' Uw' B Dw Bw R Bw Lw2 L' B' L2 R Bw Fw U R Rw' B Bw2 Dw2 U' F U2 Bw' U D' Lw Fw' D' F' D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 U2 Dw' Rw' R Uw' Lw' Fw2 Dw B2 L2 Dw2 B Fw2 R' L2

5. Dw Uw' F' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 U' Bw2 R2 Bw U' R L2 U B' F' U' D2 Bw2 B' Uw' L' Lw F' Uw' D2 Lw' Uw Bw2 L U' Bw2 Uw2 D2 L2 Fw2 B U B' F Fw2 Dw2 L R2 Fw' R' D' U L2 R' Bw2 B Dw B R L Lw2 B Bw

Round will end Tuesday night next week if I have to do it, or earlier if someone else decides to take over.


----------



## mycube (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe i can take the thread over for the next time. please remind me if i forget to post scrambles 

soo the round will end next Monday about the currentl time.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## samkli (Jan 9, 2012)

Rond 49

Average: *2:44.28*

2:38.11, 2:42.17, 2:49.42, 2:42.19, 2:48.49


----------



## zster007 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 49: 2:42.97*

2:41.13, 2:39.72, 3:02.71, 2:26.74, 2:48.05


----------



## mycube (Jan 11, 2012)

2:15.52 2:16.84 2:19.02 (2:13.71) (2:20.25) = 2:17.13


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 49: *4:06.87*
(4:30.37), 4:19.92, 3:59.98, (3:47.12), 4:00.71
blech


----------



## Selkie (Jan 12, 2012)

*Round 49

Average: 2:49.11*

2:57.19, 3:15.63, 2:37.68, 2:49.66, 2:40.49

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:37.68
worst time: 3:15.63

current avg5: 2:49.11 (σ = 6.83)
best avg5: 2:49.11 (σ = 6.83)

session avg: 2:49.11 (σ = 6.83)
session mean: 2:52.13


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 49
Ao5: 2:25.90
2:20.06, 2:31.86, 2:25.78, (2:35.76), (2:19.43)

Sub-2:30!


----------



## JasonK (Jan 13, 2012)

(2:21.46), 2:26.91, (2:46.53), 2:29.05, 2:43.50 = *2.33.15*

Pretty good for me at the moment - the 3 sub-2:30s made me happy


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 49, Riley

Average: 2:44.87

(3:09.29), 2:40.75, 2:50.00, 2:43.87, (2:19.73)

Ugh, I was getting constant 2:30's this past week, I don't know what happened...  Oh well, more improvement for next week.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Race to sub 1:30

1:50.15

1:55.86, 1:46.83, 1:47.77, 2:07.02, 1:45.67

Damn, that 2:07 is annoying.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2012)

2:15.13, 2:32.12, 2:21.65, 2:30.20, 2:14.46 = *2:22.33*

Oh God. I've gotten so bad.


----------



## mycube (Jan 16, 2012)

*Results for Round49:*
1. 1:50.15 emolover 
2. 2:17.13 mycube
3. 2:22.33 RyanReese09 
4. 2:25.90 Divineskulls 
5. 2:33.15 WTF2L? 
6. 2:42.97 zster007 
7. 2:44.28 samkli 
8. 2:44.87 Riley 
9. 2:49.11 Selkie 
10. 4:06.87 vlarsen 


*Scrambles for Round 50:*

1	Rw U' B2 D' Lw' Rw R2 Bw' U' Dw Rw2 Dw' Fw' D Fw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw' U Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Rw' Fw2 L' Lw2 F Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 U' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' F Bw' L' Uw Rw' Bw2 U L' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' F' Bw' U2 Fw' Lw R2
2	Fw' Dw R2 U Bw2 B2 Dw' L' R2 F2 Lw' Uw L2 R Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Rw Bw Rw2 Dw' D2 Fw Lw' R' Fw Bw L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Dw' L' R Dw2 Fw' R' F2 U' Uw2 D2 B Dw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Bw' Uw' B Dw2 D' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw' D R2
3	Lw Rw Bw' B' Lw F' Fw' B Lw' Uw' F' Bw2 Lw' Fw Rw' Bw' U' Dw2 D2 F' Fw2 B Uw2 Fw2 B Rw' R2 Uw' Dw2 Lw Fw2 U' D2 L' Bw Rw R2 Fw Dw' R B L2 B2 L' Bw B' U2 F B2 Lw D2 Rw Uw' R' Uw L Fw2 R' U' B2
4	Uw B' R2 F' Lw R' F' L Rw' R F' L' Fw' Bw' U' Uw Dw L2 Lw' Rw' R F' B2 Uw F' Dw L' Fw Bw Uw' Rw' U Uw2 B Dw D2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw' U' Lw F' Bw2 B Lw' R Dw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' B2 L2 Rw' R' Fw' Dw2 R' B
5	L2 Lw2 B2 Uw' L2 Lw R2 F L2 U2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 U Rw F Fw2 D2 R F' Bw2 Uw' Lw Dw Rw Uw2 F' Rw R Uw' L2 F' D' Rw' F L Lw Uw2 Fw' U' D' R' Bw R Fw' Bw B Rw Bw2 U Rw F2 L Lw F' L2 Uw' Lw' Uw'

Tell me if something is wrong or if I forget to post the new scrambles next week


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 50
Average: *3:53.19*
3:54.70, 3:50.68, 3:52.28, 3:56.45, 3:52.60


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 50, Riley
Average: 2:30.43

2:20.10, 2:41.58, 2:44.98, 2:10.32, 2:29.61

PB Single in there, bad consistency though.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 50
Ao5: 2:26.56

(2:51.69), 2:19.44, 2:28.94, (2:15.02), 2:31.31

I messed up edge pairing on the 2:51. T.T


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 50*
Average: 1:47.373
1:52.555, 1:43.915, 1:57.290, 1:45.649, 1:42.176
I'm sure that I've graduated so this is probably the last time I will do this race.


----------



## zster007 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 50: 2:38.56*

2:54.36, 2:40.94, 2:26.84, 2:42.80, 2:31.95


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 50

2:00.55 = 1:59.13, (2:05.19), 1:57.61, 2:04.90, (1:54.16)

I got many 1:5x.yy and some 1:4x.yy while practice, but...


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 50

Average: 2:48.68*

2:30.92, 2:43.63, 2:34.88, 3:07.53, 3:10.10

Started really well, ended poorly.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:30.92
worst time: 3:10.10

current avg5: 2:48.68 (σ = 13.80)
best avg5: 2:48.68 (σ = 13.80)

session avg: 2:48.68 (σ = 13.80)
session mean: 2:49.41


----------



## zster007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Reminder to post new scrambles!!!


----------



## mycube (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 51:*

1	Dw' F2 Fw' B D2 R Uw' Bw L Rw Uw2 D2 B' Uw Dw' D2 L F2 Rw R2 B2 Lw2 D' F' Lw U' Lw2 F B2 U B2 R2 Fw' Bw' D2 Lw' Rw' Uw F L B' L' Dw R F' Rw' U2 Rw2 U D2 B' Lw' Dw' Rw' F' Fw' B L2 Lw' U2
2	Lw' Rw2 R2 D' L2 Lw Dw Lw F' U' Bw' Rw' Bw2 B2 Rw' R' Bw2 Dw L2 Uw Fw L' B L' F Uw2 B L' Bw R2 U Uw Dw' D2 B' U F Bw2 D Rw2 Bw Uw' Bw' R' F2 Dw' R2 Uw L Lw2 U2 F' R2 Dw' D Bw' Lw' Fw2 Lw Dw'
3	U2 Uw2 F Bw Uw2 Dw' R2 Bw' U Fw' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 B2 L2 B' Rw2 R D2 R Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 R' Bw' U' Dw2 D' F' Lw' Dw' F Dw Rw' Dw' Fw L2 Fw Rw2 U' Dw' D' R' Dw' Fw' Uw Lw' R Dw Bw2 Uw2 D L2 Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' R2 Uw'
4	L Dw2 L' B L2 F2 Uw D' Fw Bw' U' D Lw Fw2 B' Uw' F Fw B L' Rw B U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 D' Bw' B' L' Lw' Uw Lw R Uw' L' Lw' R Fw B2 R Fw2 U2 Lw U' F Fw' Bw2 Lw' Dw' R' F2 Bw' Uw' Dw Lw' Bw' Lw D
5	Dw L' F2 B' Lw' Uw' Bw B' Uw' B' U D' L2 Lw' F2 R' B' Rw Fw2 U2 D B2 L Lw2 Rw F2 Bw2 L' R Bw B Uw2 Dw2 F2 Dw D2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Lw' R Bw' U2 Uw2 D2 R' Fw2 Bw L2 Rw' Bw B' Dw D Rw' Fw2 Lw D Rw R

I always give the scrambles about this time  because earlier i´m not able to..


----------



## mycube (Jan 24, 2012)

*Results of Round 50:*

1:47.373 mitch1234
2:00.55 Andri Maulana
2:26.56 Divineskulls
2:30.43 Riley
2:38.56 zster007
2:48.68 Selkie
3:53.19 vlarsen

tell me if something is wrong


----------



## zster007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't really tell how long it had been because the post just says 1 week ago.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 51: 2:40.54

2:42.98, (2:46.55), 2:40.18, (2:21.05), 2:38.45 

Gahh, not good. T.T


----------



## zster007 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 51: 2:39.98*

2:44.13, 2:38.81, 2:37.01, 2:30.30, 3:17.57


----------



## mycube (Jan 25, 2012)

2:08.83 (2:12.61) (2:05.19) 2:06.65 2:05.33 = 2:06.94
the 4th could have been a sub2 but i had a pop at 1:55 -.-



zster007 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't really tell how long it had been because the post just says 1 week ago.


no problem  now you know it


----------



## Riley (Jan 28, 2012)

Riley Round 51

Average: 2:53.77

2:49.98, 3:05.04, 2:31.72, 2:57.27, 2:54.06

I haven't practiced 5x5 in a while, and I have it at a competition tomorrow!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 28, 2012)

*Round 51

Average: 2:38.25*

2:44.25, 2:39.49, 2:25.05, 2:31.61, 2:43.64

Pb ao5 and getting closer to comp average cut.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:25.05
worst time: 2:44.25

current avg5: 2:38.25 (σ = 4.99)
best avg5: 2:38.25 (σ = 4.99)

session avg: 2:38.25 (σ = 4.99)
session mean: 2:36.81


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 51--*3:43.66*
(4:13.56), 3:50.01, 3:42.95, 3:38.03, (3:16.31)
Good, good. Getting slowly better.


----------



## mycube (Jan 30, 2012)

*Scrambles for Round 52:*

1	B' Rw2 R F Bw2 Lw' Uw D2 F D R' F2 Fw Dw F' Dw' L2 U R Fw2 Dw2 F' Uw F Uw2 Dw L' B2 L2 R Bw2 D' Bw' U' F' U Uw2 Dw' L' R Bw' U' Fw2 U F2 L' Bw' U Uw F' Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw U' D' R2 F' Fw2
2	U Uw Lw2 B' Dw' D F2 Uw R2 U' D' Lw' Uw' L' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' F2 Lw Dw' D2 R' B R2 Uw F L' Lw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Bw' L2 Rw' U Uw' D2 Fw Bw' B2 Lw' Rw Uw' D F Dw2 Lw Uw' Dw' R2 U' B2 Lw2 Dw D2 B' D' Rw'
3	U Uw2 F' D' B Uw' D' Rw2 U D F Lw Bw R2 Fw Rw' Bw Dw' Lw' B D2 Bw B2 Uw Dw Fw' D' Fw Bw Lw2 F' Rw2 B' Lw' Fw Dw' L U Uw' L' Dw L' Bw' U Uw' Bw Lw2 R F Lw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 B2 Lw Rw2 R2
4	Bw Dw2 Rw' B2 Dw F Fw' Uw2 D L2 Rw' D Fw2 D L2 Rw Bw2 L2 Dw2 D Bw B' U' Uw Dw D Fw2 B' U Uw Dw F' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw D' R U' Bw Lw R' U' Uw2 D' F2 D' Bw Uw D Fw2 Dw2 Rw F' B' U' Dw2 D' B'
5	R' Dw' R' U' Uw' Lw' Rw' R2 U D2 F2 Dw' L' Fw Uw Fw2 Rw Fw' L Rw' U' B L' Rw R Uw D2 R' Dw R2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Bw' D Bw R Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Bw L' R' D2 L2 F Dw Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' F Uw Lw' D2 B L' Rw'

Results will follow the next minutes 

END of this Round: *next monday*


----------



## mycube (Jan 30, 2012)

*Results of Round 51:*

2:06.94 mycube
2:38.35 Selkie
2:39.98 zster007
2:40.54 Divineskulls
2:53.77 Riley
3:43.66 vlarsen


----------



## zster007 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 52: 2:35.15*

2:38.82, 2:34.38, 2:22.44, 2:52.59, 2:32.26


----------



## mycube (Feb 2, 2012)

(2:06.55) 2:12.88 (2:18.59) 2:10.43 2:10.30 = 2:11.20

normal avg. could be about 2-3 secounds better.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2012)

Average= 3:52.39
Round 52
(3:28.68), (4:38.28), 4:13.65, 3:39.55, 3:43.97


----------



## mycube (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 53:*

1	Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 F' Fw' Rw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 Uw Dw Fw' U' Rw F2 Rw' R2 B' Dw2 B2 Dw2 Bw D2 L' Rw D' Rw' Bw' Dw' Rw U F2 Bw2 B L' R2 U Uw' F2 L Lw Uw L2 R F2 B D Rw2 R Bw' Dw D2 Rw F B2 L F L' R
2	Bw Dw2 D2 Rw U Uw' F Bw L Lw F2 Bw2 Lw2 U' Fw B Dw Lw' R B Uw' Bw' B Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Bw' Lw F' Fw2 B2 Lw' Uw' D Fw2 Lw U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' B2 Uw D2 F' Fw Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' Bw Dw F' B' Rw2 R2 D Lw' U
3	L Lw' Rw R' B' U2 D2 Fw R2 Dw Fw2 D' Rw U2 R2 Bw U2 D Rw D' L' R D' Bw L Rw' R U Uw Dw' D Lw2 B2 U D' Fw2 D' F L2 U Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Dw' F2 L D2 R2 Dw2 R' Dw' L Fw Bw Dw
4	L2 Lw2 Rw F2 Fw' Bw' U' Fw' Uw' Lw B2 U' R D L' Fw Lw Bw' L2 R' D F' Lw2 Uw2 D B2 Uw' Bw' B Lw' U Dw F B R2 F Fw' Bw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Bw Uw2 Fw Uw' Lw Fw Uw Dw Fw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 B L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D
5	Bw2 Uw2 D L' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw U' Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw' R D F2 Bw' L Bw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' Bw Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw Rw Uw' Fw' U Dw' D' Bw2 U Uw' Dw D' Rw2 F2 B Rw2 Fw' Bw' Dw2 R Bw B2 Rw' Uw2 D Rw' F' D' L Bw' L2 Fw Rw' R'

End is next monday


----------



## mycube (Feb 6, 2012)

Results for Round 52:
2:11.20 mycube
2:35.15 zster007 
Mikel 3:51.39
4:18.73 hugarlandel 

is everythink ok?


----------



## JillianFraser (Feb 6, 2012)

Average: 3:30.30
3:26.76, 3:21.71, DNF, 3:42.44, 2:50.82

Good average, The DNF was the strangest lockup I've ever had, I had to disassemble it to get it back to normal, and the 2:50 was a PB =)


----------



## zster007 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 53: 2:30.92*

2:36.79, 2:42.58, 2:33.36, 2:17.33, 2:22.60


----------



## mycube (Feb 12, 2012)

(2:11.30) 2:10.30 2:04.94 2:05.16 (1:55.36) = 2:06.80

nice single at the end. bad start.


----------



## mycube (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 54*
1	Dw B Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw R B' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 F' Bw L R2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Rw2 F' Bw B2 Uw2 R Dw2 D' B2 Uw' Bw L2 R F2 Fw2 U B2 L' Lw' F2 Bw Uw' Dw' R F2 Dw' Fw B2 D Rw Fw Uw' Bw R2 Bw' Dw B Rw U2
2	F Fw' L F Bw' Uw2 R' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw D' Bw2 L' Lw' U' Uw D F' Dw2 D Bw U2 Lw U' L2 Lw F' U D' L Bw' Rw2 Fw Dw R2 Dw L' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw Bw' U Dw2 D2 L Lw B L' R' Uw' Dw' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 D Lw'
3	Dw Bw2 Uw Lw' D F Fw B2 Uw2 F' R F2 B R F Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' L R' Uw R2 Dw2 B L' Lw Rw Uw2 Dw' R2 F Fw' Uw2 F2 R2 U2 Rw' Dw2 Rw' Fw' Bw U2 L' Lw R' Fw2 Uw2 B U2 R Bw Lw' Bw L' Lw' Bw2 Rw Uw Fw'
4	Rw' R Uw' D' F Fw2 Dw' Fw' L2 Bw Uw2 L' D Bw2 L2 Bw Dw' F2 U Lw Dw2 L Fw2 Bw2 U2 Lw Dw Fw' U Dw' D Bw B2 U D2 Lw' U B2 Uw' Dw' F' Lw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Bw' B2 R Fw' L' Lw Rw' R' Fw2 L Dw R2 Uw' Dw2 Lw'
5	F' R2 Dw' Fw U F2 Fw2 B U2 D' Lw' Rw Uw' D' R' Uw2 Rw U2 R' Uw2 Rw R2 U2 D' Lw' R2 Dw D' L Lw' Rw2 R' U D2 L2 R2 Bw2 B' Dw D2 R' F2 B L D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U Uw2 D' F Rw2 D' Rw' R' B Uw' D'

Results for Round 53:
2:06.80 mycube
2:30.92 zster007
3:30.30 JillianFraser

looks like fewer and fewer participate in this race. why?


----------



## zster007 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure. I guess people are lazy, or they just don't fell like solving 5x5.


----------



## zster007 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 54: 2:32.87*

2:27.91, 2:35.32, 2:22.53, 2:36.65, 2:35.37


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 54: 2:30.84

2:21.30, 2:31.52, 2:29.82, 2:40.93, 2:31.18

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## mycube (Feb 14, 2012)

dcuber98 said:


> Keep this thread alive!


 
of course


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 54 

(2:51.70), 2:50.65, 2:43.40, (2:42.87), 2:44.37 = 2:46.14


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 54

2:37.53, 3:16.64, 2:48.81, 2:34.96, 2:51.24 = 2:45.86

Meh, bad consistency and pretty bad average.


----------



## mycube (Feb 16, 2012)

2:01.52 (2:07.47) (2:01.19) 2:06.50 2:05.75 = 2:04.59
very konstant


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 17, 2012)

Those who have already graduated and want to race somemore, why don't create a new race thread? I wouldn't mind but I'm too lazy and forgetful


----------



## MostEd (Feb 17, 2012)

how about rename this to 5x5 race not sub2


----------



## zster007 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya, we need a mod to change the title so it's like the 4x4 thread where there are multiple times to race down to.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 54

Average: 2:46.44*

2:51.16, 2:46.18, 2:48.13, 2:34.79, 2:44.99

Apologies for neglecting this race, which I have had to do for a number of race threads recently with work so busy. Hopefully have a little more time now.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:34.79
worst time: 2:51.16

current avg5: 2:46.44 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 2:46.44 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 2:46.44 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 2:45.05


----------



## mycube (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 55:*
1	F' U L Lw F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 D Rw2 R2 Dw2 D2 L' U' Uw' Dw D2 Fw' R2 U Uw2 R2 F2 B' U F Fw2 L Lw2 Rw' Uw2 R' D2 R2 F' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' F Dw Rw' Dw F2 Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw' Rw' F' Bw' R' F2 D' Fw2 Dw D2 Fw
2	Lw' Dw Fw2 Uw' R U2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 F' Uw' Rw R F2 Bw' Lw' D2 Rw' Dw2 L Uw L2 Lw Rw' Fw2 Bw2 B' L2 Lw2 R' Bw Uw2 D2 Bw L Rw' D L2 Lw' R' Bw Rw2 D' R Fw Dw L2 Rw' Fw Bw B2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 F2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 F' Dw2
3	L' Fw2 Rw' F' R' U Dw2 L Lw Dw B L2 U2 Dw D Fw R2 F2 Fw' U2 Dw L D' B2 L Fw2 Dw2 F L U L2 U Uw2 F B L' Lw2 Uw B' Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Lw Rw U L' R Bw' Lw R2 F2 U Bw' Uw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 U Bw2
4	D F2 Fw2 Bw2 B Lw2 U Lw2 D' Lw R2 Dw2 F Fw Bw' R2 B' L2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw' Dw Rw' D' Fw Lw' Uw2 L Dw2 B2 Rw Dw B' Dw' Lw2 U Dw' R' Dw Fw2 Bw Rw2 U2 B U' Uw' D' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 D Rw' D' Bw2 Rw F Lw Rw' D
5	F Fw2 Rw D L' Dw' L2 U' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' B' Rw2 Uw2 R U B L Rw' B Uw Dw B' Uw' Rw' R D2 L2 F' B2 Lw F' U Dw' D' F2 Lw' R' D2 F2 L' U2 Fw U' Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw' B L Rw F2 Lw R'


Results Round 54:
1. 2:04.59 mycube
2. 2:30.84 dcuber98
3. 2:32.87 zster007
4. 2:45.86 AndersB
5. 2:46.14 nascarjon
6. 2:46.44 Selkie

Good luck everyone


----------



## zster007 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 55: 2:22.73*

2:17.43, 2:30.47, 2:29.44, 2:21.31, 2:14.36


----------



## mycube (Feb 22, 2012)

(2:16.08) 2:03.59 1:59.52 2:04.94 (1:51.11) = 2:02.68
phenomenal last solve but all in all it could be better


----------



## Selkie (Feb 25, 2012)

*Round 55

Average: 2:54.33*

2:46.04, 2:44.68, 3:05.54, 2:51.41, 3:08.24

Disappointing average.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:44.68
worst time: 3:08.24

current avg5: 2:54.33 (σ = 8.23)
best avg5: 2:54.33 (σ = 8.23)

session avg: 2:54.33 (σ = 8.23)
session mean: 2:55.18


----------



## Diniz (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 55:

1:50.48, (2:03.44), 1:48.32, 1:54.56, (1:41.10) = 1:51.12

In the lack of a better racing...


----------



## mycube (Feb 27, 2012)

*Round 56:*
1	Rw R' D' Bw Dw2 D' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw Dw D' Rw Uw2 Dw2 L R' F2 Bw' D L' R U' B' R' U' L' Uw D2 Lw' Uw2 Dw2 L Bw' U' Lw D' L U Bw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Fw Lw Fw' L Fw Lw Rw Uw2 L Uw D' L Rw2 Fw Bw2 B2 U2
2	F' L2 Dw' L Uw2 Dw' L D B U Fw B' Dw2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F Dw B' Lw2 R2 U Dw' R' D2 R' Fw2 Dw' L' Dw L D2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw Bw2 Rw F Fw2 B' Dw Lw2 Rw2 R2 U' L Fw' U' Rw' R2 F U' Rw' R' D2 F2 R Uw' B
3	Uw' F2 B' R' U Uw2 Dw2 L' Rw Dw2 Rw R' B2 Dw L2 B' Dw Lw' R' U' Dw2 Lw' F2 B2 D' L' Bw2 D2 Fw' L' R' U2 F2 Rw' Bw2 D' Lw2 F Fw2 U' F R' Bw2 B' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U2 Dw' F2 Fw2 Lw' F' Fw B' Lw' F L2 Lw
4	U' Dw2 D Rw U' B' Rw R' U2 Fw B2 L2 F' Bw Dw' D2 L' Dw' F' Bw D L Fw' Bw' L2 Lw' R Fw' Lw2 R Uw2 Lw2 F Fw2 Dw2 Rw' U2 D2 R' F Rw2 U' D2 L2 R B' L Uw Rw R Uw' B' Uw' Dw' Fw' B' Dw2 F Rw2 R'
5	Bw' Uw2 D' B Lw Uw' Dw B' Rw' Uw Lw2 Fw Dw' Rw2 B Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw2 F' B L' Uw' Fw U' Uw F' B' Dw' Rw2 Fw' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw2 R2 D2 F Dw' Bw' B' Lw2 D2 F2 Rw' F Lw2 U2 Bw' U' Bw' U2 Uw B Lw2 Uw2 L Fw' B Uw'

Results Round 55:
1:51.12 Diniz
2:02.68 mycube
2:22.73 zster007
2:54.33 Selkie


Good luck!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 27, 2012)

2:49.34, 2:50.53, (3:06.77), (2:32.71), 2:38.31

2:46.06

Ewwww


----------



## zster007 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 56: 2:30.75*

2:41.70, 2:20.12, 2:45.28, 2:22.74, 2:27.80


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Feb 29, 2012)

Round 56: 2:24.79


5:	02:26.17	
4:	02:10.23	
3:	02:29.40	
2:	02:22.07	
1:	02:26.14


----------



## Mikel (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 55: 3:47.27
3:38.90, 4:02.00, (3:08.19), (5:38.86), 3:40.90


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2012)

2:00.86 (2:05.30) 2:04.06 (2:00.38) 2:00.90 = 2:01.94
ok.


----------



## mycube (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 56:*
1	Fw' U2 Bw' D2 R Uw2 B' L' Uw2 Rw' B U' Dw2 L' Rw D' F' Bw' U Uw' Dw2 Rw R' Fw2 Bw L' R U2 L2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Fw2 B' R2 Bw' B D R' Dw2 D2 Bw R F' Bw B' Lw2 Fw' U2 B R2 D R' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw' Lw
2	Uw' Dw' D' Lw' B Uw2 Dw' L' R Fw2 Rw2 U F Rw' R2 Bw L Lw' Rw2 B' U2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' B U' Uw Dw L2 Rw2 U' F' U2 L2 Fw' Lw' R D' B U' F2 Fw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 L Lw Dw' D' B R Fw Rw' Bw Uw' Rw' Uw2 F U2
3	D F2 Lw U2 F2 R2 Bw2 Dw F' B2 D2 L2 D B Lw2 Uw2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 L' Lw Bw2 L U' F B L' R' F2 Bw Uw2 Lw Uw' Bw R' Bw Uw Rw F2 B' Dw D' R F2 Lw' Dw' B' Rw2 F L B' D' L' Lw' Fw' B U' F'
4	F' Bw' Uw2 Lw' F Bw U L Rw' Dw' L Bw L' U' L Dw' Rw' Uw R Fw2 Bw' U' Bw2 Uw' Dw' D' F' Dw B' R2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Dw L Lw' Bw' Rw2 F2 B Rw R B2 Rw' F' Fw' Dw2 F' Lw2 D Fw Dw2 D' B U' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw B2
5	Fw2 D Lw' B' R Uw B' R' F' U' Uw F2 R' Dw2 L' Fw' R2 U B2 Rw2 R U B' Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' R Bw' Dw Fw2 U' D2 L R Uw2 Dw' L Uw Fw2 Bw Lw Dw' F' Rw2 R Uw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U' Lw' D B' Rw2 D F2 Uw


Results Round 55:
1. 2:01.94 mycube
2. 2:24.79 mdmrubik07
3. 2:30.75 zster007
4. 2:46.06 Ninja Storm
5. 3:47.27 Mikel

Good luck everyone 

sorry i know i´m late. but yesterday i day no time to do this. i hope it won´t haben again


----------



## AndersB (Mar 9, 2012)

Round 56
Result: 2:35.54

2:27.93, 2:45.55, 2:42.25, 2:36.45, 2:13.83

Decent avg, last solve was PB by two seconds!


----------



## Czery (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 56

Average: 2:48.78 (σ = 5.13)

1. (3:05.94) 
2. 2:54.35 
3. 2:44.25 
4. 2:47.75 
5. (2:42.98) 

Haven't touched 5x5 in some time. 
Interestingly enough, the last solve had the slowest centers at ~70 色 but fasted edge pairing。


----------



## Skullush (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 56
*Average of 5: 2:14.92*


Spoiler



1. 2:11.37 
2. 2:19.32 
3. 2:14.06 
4. (2:11.33) 
5. (2:27.39)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 11, 2012)

This was depressing :/

2:47.76, (2:55.01+), 2:30.06, 2:54.44, (2:28.72)

Average = 2:44.09


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 11, 2012)

Zbox95

2:13.41, 2:09.70, (2:14.76), 2:06.10, (2.02.48)

Avg: 2:09.74


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2012)

2:00.66 (2:04.88) (1:59.19) 2:04.52 1:59.53 = 2:01.57


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 56, Riley

Average: 2:10.74
2:17.32, (2:04.03), 2:09.30, 2:05.61, (2:38.90)
PB average!


----------



## zster007 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 56: 2:28.18*

2:28.59, 2:31.99, 2:23.97, 2:06.12, 2:55.42

4th solve was personal best single!


----------



## mycube (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 57:*
1	Uw L' Lw' Rw' Bw Dw' Fw D Bw' B2 Rw2 F Bw2 Rw' F' Lw F' R2 F Uw Fw L' Lw Dw' R Bw' D Lw R' D F' Uw2 D' B U2 Fw' B Lw2 R' Uw' D L' Rw Bw2 Rw' F2 Bw2 U2 B' Uw L2 Lw Fw Bw2 D Fw' Bw' Uw2 Fw Dw'
2	R2 F2 U Rw Uw2 Dw D' Lw' F Dw2 D B' Uw B' D' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 L U2 L Rw' D' Fw2 L U2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 L2 R Dw' Bw Uw2 D Fw2 Lw2 Dw' B D' F Lw Rw B' L F2 Fw2 L2 R2 F' Bw2 B' R2 F Bw' R' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw
3	Fw Bw2 B' L2 B U Uw' D2 Fw2 D Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw Dw' D' Bw Rw R2 U' D2 L' Fw' B2 Lw' U D R2 Fw U Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw L2 B' Lw' R2 D Lw' B2 Dw' Rw B' L F Fw2 Lw2 Uw Bw U' Uw D2 Rw2 Fw D' L Fw'
4	Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' R' Fw' U2 Dw2 R' Uw2 Bw U D' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L' Dw Fw U Dw' Bw Rw' F2 D L2 R2 Fw Lw R U2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw L Uw2 L' F' L F' Bw' L2 R2 U' Uw Dw2 D R B' Uw B2 D' Lw' Rw R' Dw' R' B'
5	Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 D Bw L' R2 Uw' Fw U' Uw Lw Fw' D2 Fw' R' Uw D2 Fw' Dw2 D Rw' Bw2 B2 U Lw' D2 L2 Lw2 U' B2 Rw2 R' Fw' Uw2 D' F' L' Lw2 Fw' Lw Uw D Rw B2 D' L Uw Rw R2 Uw' D Rw F' Bw Uw2 Dw2 D F2


Results Round 56: 
1. 2:01.57 mycube
2. 2:09.74 Zbox95
3. 2:10.74 Riley
4. 2:14.92 Skullush
5. 2:28.18 zster007
6. 2:35.54 AndersB
7. 2:44.09 Ninja Storm
8. 2:48.78 Czery

tell me if there are mistakes 


Good luck for the next round everyone


----------



## Riley (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 57, Riley

Average: 2:34.32
(2:23.64), 2:28.09, 2:41.38, (2:44.49), 2:33.50
Comments: No idea how I got a 2:10 average yesterday...


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2012)

Average: *3:02.06*


Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:46.19
worst time: 3:25.68

current avg5: 3:02.06 (σ = 14.85)
best avg5: 3:02.06 (σ = 14.85)

session avg: 3:02.06 (σ = 14.85)
session mean: 3:03.61



individual times: 3:18.98, (2:46.19), 2:51.19, 2:56.02, (3:25.68)

Second solve was almost PB. 2:42.30 is my PB, and if I hadn't locked up, I would've beaten it.  The average would have been PB (pb is 3:01.54) if I hadn't failed the last solve. Absolutely no look ahead on the last solves edges... Grrr.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 12, 2012)

(2:45.27), 2:36.74, (2:15.89), 2:21.49, 2:21.96

Average: 2:26.73

Inching closer...


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 57
*Average of 5: 2:25.87*


Spoiler



1. (2:09.07) 
2. (2:38.01) 
3. 2:18.02 
4. 2:24.37 
5. 2:35.21


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 57 - Zbox95

Avg. 2:13.96

(2:05.73)
(2:21.77)
2.10.39
2.15.48
2:16.03

Pretty good considering that I've only practiced 7x7 this week.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 17, 2012)

Round 57

(2:03.86), 1:49.26, 1:54.35, (1:45.78), 1:47.55 = *1:50.39 *


----------



## zster007 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 57: 2:43.08*

2:34.06, 2:50.61, 2:40.81, 2:41.01, 2:47.42


----------



## mycube (Mar 20, 2012)

sorry that the results are again too late. i simply forgot it..
*Round 58:*
1	B2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw L2 U' Dw' Lw2 Uw Bw L2 Rw2 U L2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 Dw R' D2 F' L2 Bw U' Bw D2 Fw Bw2 Rw D2 Lw2 Fw Uw D Fw' D2 Fw' B U' L Fw Dw' D Rw2 Uw Rw2 Bw U' Uw F2 B2 L U2 Uw D2 Fw2 B
2	B R' D' R' Dw Lw' R2 F2 Bw' Lw2 B2 D2 Rw Uw B' Dw Bw2 Uw B' Lw R B L' U Fw2 Bw2 U' Lw' U' Fw2 Lw2 B Lw' R Uw' D2 Rw U' Uw D L' R Fw' Bw Lw2 D' Lw2 Fw' D2 Lw' Dw2 B2 D Rw Fw B' Dw2 L Lw2 Dw'
3	R2 Bw' L Uw B' Lw U2 Uw2 R Fw B Dw2 Fw2 Uw L Fw2 B' U D' F2 Rw' U' L' D' F D L U L2 Fw' B U Uw' L D2 Bw Uw2 L' R' F Fw2 Bw2 B L Fw' Lw' Uw' L' Fw2 U' F' D L' Dw' F' U Lw' F Fw' Bw'
4	F Bw' B2 Dw R2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 B' U2 Uw2 Dw D' L2 Uw D' L F' Dw' Bw2 B' U' Lw' U2 Uw2 Dw D Bw Dw2 Bw' Dw D' Fw2 Dw' Lw' F' Uw D L2 Rw2 Bw Dw Fw Bw Dw' Bw2 B2 L' Dw' F Fw L' Dw' D2 F2 Fw2 D F' Bw2 Rw
5	Bw2 Lw Uw2 D Lw R Bw' R' Fw B' Lw' R F' Uw R2 F D' L' B' Rw R F' L Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' U' Uw Dw2 Lw2 U' F2 D' Lw2 R2 B' Uw2 Bw B2 Lw' Fw Bw Dw2 B2 L2 R F L' D Fw2 Bw' D2 Fw' Bw2 Rw Dw2 Lw' Fw'


Results Round 57: 
1. 1:50.39 Jakube
2. 2:13.96 Zbox95
3. 2:25.87 Skullush
4. 2:26.73 Ninja Storm
5. 2:34.32 Riley
6. 2:43.08 zster007
7. 3:02.06 Ickathu


tell me if there are mistakes 

congrats to Jakube for winning this week!


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 58
*Average of 5: 2:28.41*


Spoiler



1. (2:36.80) 
2. 2:30.90 
3. 2:21.70 
4. 2:32.64 
5. (2:11.06)


Only one good solve


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

Riley, Round 58

Average: 2:20.11
(2:26.09), (2:05.60), 2:13.18, 2:24.64, 2:22.51


----------



## AndersB (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 58
Result: 2:17.73

2:15.79, 2:12.08, 2:26.12, 2:25.33, 2:02.59

Both single and average were awesome!


----------



## mycube (Mar 25, 2012)

1:57.86 1:57.05 (2:02.22) (1:54.50) 2:00.30 = 1:58.40


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2012)

Average: 3:11.78
Round 58
3:00.66, (3:30.02), (2:35.13), 3:06.90, 3:27.90


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 58
Average: 2:15.70

2:16.35, (2:28.10), 2:24.11, (2:03.57), 2:06.65

Last two made it amazing <3


----------



## Czery (Mar 25, 2012)

Another ROND (58)
Some stats
==============

TEH average of 5: 2:47.77

2:42.73 2:51.21 2:49.36 (2:28.12) (3:15.94)

I have to look behind better.


----------



## mycube (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 59:*
1. D' Lw2 Dw Fw2 Dw Bw' R2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw' Fw R D2 Fw2 U' F2 Dw2 Rw R' Bw' U2 B2 Rw' Bw2 D' Dw Uw' Bw' D2 Dw' Fw' Lw' F' Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw' R Bw' R' Dw L Uw' F R2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Lw2 B' D B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' U' B'
2. D2 Bw2 Rw B' Lw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R' U2 F2 Dw U Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' U F2 Rw' Uw2 F2 L' Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw' B2 D' F Uw2 U2 Lw U2 Bw2 L Rw2 R' Bw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 F2 D2 L' Rw Fw U2 L' D2 R U2 Fw
3. Dw2 Rw' R' D U2 Bw' R2 B Fw' F2 D' Dw2 U2 Bw2 F' Lw' R2 Uw' R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D Bw2 Uw Rw2 R Bw Lw R' B Fw2 L' R' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L Rw U Rw' B' F2 L R' B D U2 R D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Dw' L
4. F' Lw2 F R2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Dw Rw' R' Fw' D2 Dw Uw Lw' Rw' D Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw' F' R2 D' U2 B2 Bw' R Uw' U' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw Rw D' Uw L' Lw2 U' B' L Lw' Rw R' Bw' Dw2 R' U2 B2 D' Uw' U Fw2
5. Dw' Rw2 B' D' L' D2 R2 Fw' F Rw R Bw F D U' Lw Rw2 R Fw' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw' Fw D' U' Bw L' B' Bw2 R B Fw F' Rw D2 R2 Bw2 Fw Rw D2 U' L2 B' L' Fw Rw R2 U R2 D' Fw U' B' F2 U' B2 F2 Dw' F2


Results Round 58: 
1:58.40 mycube
2:15.70 Ninja Storm
2:17.73 AndersB
2:20.11 Riley
2:28.41 Skullush
2:47.77 Czery 
3:11.78 Mikel

tell me if there are mistakes 


I´ll ask a mod to rename the thread to '5x5x5 race' or something like this. this won´t change something in the race but then the sub2 cuber can do the race, too


----------



## Skullush (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 59
*Average of 5: 2:21.55*
1. 2:25.16 
2. 2:17.40 
3. (2:14.94) 
4. (2:27.19) 
5. 2:22.08


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 59
*average: 3:02.65*


Spoiler



3:05.11, 3:00.28, (2:56.80), 3:02.56, (3:46.45)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:56.80
worst time: 3:46.45

current avg5: 3:02.65 (σ = 2.42)
best avg5: 3:02.65 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 3:02.65 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 3:10.24



Last solve was really good. I was done with edges at 2:00 and moving on to 3x3 when I locked up for 45 seconds... Stupid shengshou... Should I tighten it or loosen it if I get major lockups that are usually solved by popping out in inner corner (which is difficult)?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 59, Goal: sub-1:40

Average: 1:48.90

1:49.92, 2:10.66, 1:44.25, 1:52.54, 1:35.30 

I'll just make sure my sub 1:40s are consistant. Terrible solves.


----------



## mycube (Apr 1, 2012)

1:59.30 (2:00.66) (1:56.44) 1:58.61 1:58.41 = 1:58.77


----------



## mycube (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 60:*
1. L' B' Bw F U' R2 Fw D' Dw2 B2 Dw Fw Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Bw' L' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' D' F Dw2 Uw' Fw2 L Lw Bw Fw Dw Lw2 Rw' F' Uw' B F L' D' Dw' Uw' F2 L Bw2 Dw' Lw' Fw' L2 B Bw Rw2 U L Rw'
2. L2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Dw' Rw' R' Fw2 Lw2 D L2 Lw2 Rw R Dw' B' Fw' F2 Rw R' U2 Rw2 F Uw' Lw' D2 B' Bw Dw' L Lw2 R' Dw Uw F' Rw U2 Bw2 F' Dw' L Rw2 Dw L Lw2 Uw' U2 L2 Lw Rw' Uw' Bw L' R U Fw Lw' Uw' Fw' F'
3. D' F Uw' Rw' Uw B2 L D Uw2 B F Dw B' Dw2 Uw2 L' U B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Bw Rw' F' Lw' U2 Lw Rw' F D2 F2 D2 Bw' L' D' U Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw D' Dw' U2 B' Uw B2 Bw Lw2 D2 B Lw2 Dw' Rw D2 L' B Bw2 Dw U
4. F D R Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw D' R' D' Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' L2 D2 U' Lw Dw2 F2 U B2 D2 L' B Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw' R2 D' L2 Bw' F Lw' R' D U Bw2 Fw' R Bw D Dw F' R D2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw' U' L' R Dw U2
5. D2 Fw Rw D' L2 Lw' F L2 B F' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Bw U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw Fw2 L Uw Rw' U B Uw U L Rw B2 U' Bw Fw F2 Lw Dw Fw' L2 Lw R Bw2 Rw Bw' D Dw Lw' Uw U' Rw' Uw' F' Rw' R2 D Fw2 U B2 U' L'


Results Round 59: 
1. 1:48.90 JianhanC
2. 1:58.77 mycube
3. 2:21.55 Skullush
4. 3:02.65 Ickathu

tell me if there are mistakes


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 59, Goal: sub 1:40

Average: 1:48.98

1:35.19, 2:03.44, 1:58.22, 1:44.05, 1:44.68 

awful


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

Round 60, Goal: Sub 1:30 0/3

1:41.55

1:46.19, 2:20.92, 1:38.02, 1:39.74, 1:38.73

Pop and a mess up which lead to a 3-cycle that took way too long to recognize on the 2:20.


----------



## mycube (Apr 6, 2012)

(2:04.81) (1:49.65) 1:57.66 1:58.97 2:00.30 ) 1:58.98
first sub1:50 since a long time


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2012)

Round 60, Riley

Average: 2:26.99
2:26.98, 2:27.82, (2:33.74), (2:19.41), 2:26.16


----------



## RubiksCubesRock (Apr 6, 2012)

Round 60, RubiksCubesRock

Avg: 3:14.6
3:24.65, 3:16.37, 3:03.96, (3:01.12), (3:55.70) <messed up LL and part of F2l


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 60
*Average of 5: 2:14.39*
1. (2:38.74) 
2. 2:16.54 
3. (2:11.25) 
4. 2:14.02 
5. 2:12.61


----------



## mycube (Apr 9, 2012)

*Round 61:*
1. U L Rw2 Uw Bw Rw2 B' Fw2 Lw U' F' Lw2 Dw Lw' Rw Dw2 B Uw Bw Dw2 B2 Fw2 R2 Dw' R2 Fw2 F2 U2 B' Dw' Fw2 U B Bw L' Lw' Fw' D R' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw' F R2 D' Uw L Rw'
2. D2 F2 Dw' F2 Uw2 U Lw' Rw' Fw L Uw2 B L2 R Bw2 Dw2 F D2 Uw B2 Rw Bw' F2 Lw Uw R2 Dw B' F2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw Rw' F Dw' Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw' F Dw2 L' Uw2 L2 R Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 Rw Bw2 Dw Uw Rw' D2 Dw2
3. U Fw' F' Lw2 F' Lw' R Fw2 R' D2 Bw' Fw2 Uw R U' Rw U2 L Rw F' R B' F R' F' L2 Lw' Bw Fw F2 L2 Lw2 Dw Uw' F2 Rw' Dw Lw Rw' Dw' Fw' F' L D F' Dw2 L' D2 Dw' R2 Fw2 Lw B2 U L Rw Dw2 Uw B' F2
4. Lw2 D R F Dw' Lw' D R D Lw Dw B2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' F Rw Fw' D2 R' U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 U2 Rw Bw L' R' Dw U B2 F' D2 Dw U' F2 Uw2 L2 Uw' L U2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Dw' B' Dw' U2 Lw' Dw Uw' R U L2
5. Fw2 Lw' Bw' Dw L R2 U' Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw U Lw' U' Fw2 Dw U2 L B L Dw2 B' Lw' D2 Rw B' Bw F L Fw' L D L2 R D R2 D Rw Dw2 U2 Lw' Dw' Rw' B' D' B' Fw D Dw Fw Dw2 R D2 Rw' R Fw L F' D Fw'


Results Round 60: 
1. 1:41.55 emolover
2. 1:48.98 JianhanC 
3. 1:58.98 mycube
4. 2:14.39 Skullush
5. 2:26.99 Riley
6. 3:14.60 RubiksCubesRocks

tell me if there are mistakes


----------



## mycube (Apr 11, 2012)

(1:58.08) 2:01.83 1:58.33 (2:05.03) 1:59.91 = 2:00.02
without warmup --> bad idea


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 11, 2012)

2:10.52, 1:57.06, 2:08.72, 2:08.69, 2:07.61= 2:08.34
Serious? I get 10 seconds faster on comps  
I don't know why I always break my 5x5 pb's on comps...(I broke my pb single with 15 seconds and got my first sub 2 avg on comps  )


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 11, 2012)

3:43:37, 3:00:58, 3:11:53,2:57:64, 2:29:13 = 3:03:25

First solve= super fail
Second solve= went slow to avoid fail
third solve=big pop
Fourth solve=pop again
Fifth solve=good, but wtf, not even sub3 average , FML


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2012)

Goal: sub 1:40

Average: 1:41.52

1:40.17, 1:51.29, 1:39.71, 1:30.55, 1:44.68 

Pretty nice, 1:30 (when can I sub 1:30 D: ) had fast L4E.


----------



## Riley (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 61, Riley

Average: 2:18.06
(2:09.65), 2:24.55, (2:38.45), 2:18.97, 2:10.67


----------



## mycube (Apr 16, 2012)

*Round 62:*
1. Dw' U' Bw2 Fw Rw U2 Bw' Uw U' L2 Lw2 R' D2 Uw Lw2 D B2 F' U Rw R' Fw Uw U2 Bw2 R2 Dw' B Bw Rw2 D' Lw2 U' R' F2 U L' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Lw' U2 Lw Fw' L' Lw' Fw' L Lw2 B' L Dw2 U2 Lw D' U' Rw' D' Lw
2. U' B2 Bw' F' D Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw2 U2 L Rw2 R Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw D F L2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F Dw2 Fw' Rw Uw' B2 Bw2 L' Uw2 L' Fw2 R D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw D' Fw2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw L2
3. D2 Dw Uw U Fw L2 R F L' Dw' Rw' Fw L Rw2 R' U2 L2 R2 Bw Uw' B Fw2 L Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw L2 U2 Lw2 B' R' D Dw2 Bw U2 R' D Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw2 L' F Rw2 B Fw U' F' U2 L2 Lw Rw2 D Uw B' D' Dw' Bw'
4. Rw2 R2 B F2 Uw' Fw D Dw2 L' Lw Uw' R2 D' Dw' B' Lw Fw D' Dw2 Uw U Bw2 Dw L' B2 Dw Bw' Rw Bw2 F Dw2 Bw' R Fw2 U Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 Lw Rw F L' Dw2 Fw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 R U2 B2 L U' Bw' U' Lw2 Rw' Fw
5. Fw' D' Uw Lw2 Dw' U2 L' Lw' Rw Bw' Rw' Dw B2 F Lw2 F2 L2 F D2 Dw U2 L2 Fw2 Lw' B' L' B2 D' Uw U2 Fw2 L' B Bw2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw' L2 Lw U' Lw' B' L2 R' U Rw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R B F' Rw' D2 Uw2 R Uw'

Results Round 61: 
1:41.52 JianhanC
2:00.02 mycube
2:08.34 brunovervoort
2:18.06 Riley
3:03:25 Akash Rupela


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 62, Riley

Average: 2:23.93
(2:19.52), 2:22.08, 2:29.85, (2:35.26), 2:19.85


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 63

Average: 1:39.44

1:40.55, 1:40.80, 1:40.38, 1:32.43, 1:37.39 

Not too bad, trying to maintain the consistancy of being sub 1:40.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 62
*Average of 5: 2:17.41*
1. 2:18.39 
2. (2:08.84) 
3. (2:21.85) 
4. 2:18.50 
5. 2:15.34


----------



## Czery (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 62
*Average of 5: 2:51.83*
1. 2:56.70 
2. (2:38.97) 
3. 2:56.11 
4. 2:42.68 
5. (3:00.38) 

Edge pairing = pooop


----------



## mycube (Apr 18, 2012)

(1:59.25) 1:58.68 1:57.84 1:56.59 (1:53.58) = 1:57.70

last was with 1:15 redux. but pop after F2l -.-


----------



## mycube (Apr 23, 2012)

*Round 63:*
1. Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 L2 Bw L' Uw2 L2 Rw B' Bw' Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw' U' Lw' Rw2 Bw D Lw' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 B L' F' D2 F2 R2 U Rw' R Uw' Rw Uw' Rw U2 Fw2 Dw2 L B' Bw2 Rw D Rw' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' F' Dw' Lw' F Lw Dw2
2. B' Bw' Rw' R2 D R' Fw' L2 R' F L Dw Bw2 F' R2 B L Uw' U' L R F' Rw Uw U' R' U' Rw' B' D U2 B' Dw Rw' R2 Dw' U' Rw2 R' Bw' L2 Lw U Bw2 U' Bw F L Lw' Rw2 Uw U F2 D F L' R Bw2 Uw2 F2
3. Bw F2 Dw' L' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw R2 B' L F D' R B2 F' D Uw' L2 Rw' U L2 Dw2 B' Fw Lw' Fw' D2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Lw' R' U F2 D Rw U2 L2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw' R Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw R D2 U' L Rw2 B' Dw2 F' L2 Dw L'
4. L2 R2 Bw2 Fw Dw Fw D' L2 Rw2 D R' Bw L2 B' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Bw L2 B2 Fw' F' Uw B' F2 Uw Lw' B F' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw U' B2 R B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D Uw U Bw2 F D' L Rw2 Dw U Fw F Rw' D' Dw'
5. B' Bw F2 Rw' Dw Uw2 L2 Dw' Uw Rw F' Dw Fw Uw L' Rw B2 Bw' F' L Lw' Bw Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B D2 Fw' Rw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 R Fw' Rw2 R' D' Dw' L2 U2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 D' U2 Lw Bw' Rw Uw B2 F' R' Dw' Lw' B' F2 Uw' Lw Dw L

Results Round 62: 
1:39.44 JianhanC
1:57.70 mycube
2:17.41 Skullush
2:23.93 Riley
2:51.83 Czery

Good luck everyone


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 63

1:43.99, 1:40.56, 1:30.98, 1:36.70, 1:41.57 = 1:39.61


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 63
*Average of 5: 2:18.77*
1. (2:20.58) 
2. (2:06.86) 
3. 2:18.99 
4. 2:19.62 
5. 2:17.69


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 63
Average: 2:34.56
2:34.97, (2:42.00), (2:29.01), 2:32.68, 2:36.04
Comments: I need to practice, I have competition next week and I was expecting a 2:10 average.


----------



## mycube (Apr 30, 2012)

(2:00.43) 1:53.72 1:59.50 (1:52.68) 2:00.15 = 1:57.79


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 1, 2012)

Round 63

Average: 1:57.92

(1:52.96), 2:01.07, (2:05.07), 1:53.48, 1:59.22


----------



## mycube (May 2, 2012)

sorry i´m late. had to do a lot of school stuff the last days and forgot the race.

Here the new scrambles and results:
*Round 64:*
1. D2 Uw2 B2 D B' Bw' R F2 Dw2 U' B' R2 Dw Fw L2 B Fw U2 Lw2 Uw Fw' L R' D2 Rw' Dw' B' Bw F2 R B' Bw Lw R2 Dw2 R2 D F Rw' U' L2 Bw' R2 D' Uw' U2 Bw Fw Lw2 R Uw' U' Fw' D' L Bw2 R' D' R' D
2. Lw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 B' U' R2 B D B U Bw Dw2 Bw' R Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 U' L' U Bw F2 R' Dw' L U R2 Bw2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw F L2 Lw2 Dw' U' L2 F' D2 Bw F' Dw' L' Rw2 Uw2 B D Fw' F
3. D2 Rw R' Bw' R' B Dw' Uw2 L Lw Fw' Rw' U2 Bw2 L' Dw2 R' Dw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 D' Rw U L' D' Lw' R Bw2 L' Lw R2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw B Fw' D2 Lw Bw' Rw' B D2 Lw' Rw' R' Dw U L2 Rw' B' R2 Bw2 Uw R2 B L' Lw' Fw
4. B2 D2 B2 Dw2 L Lw' Rw' R2 D' U2 R2 D' F U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Bw U2 B' L Lw R' Dw U2 Rw U' R2 F Dw2 Uw Fw' D Uw' Bw' Uw2 Rw' U' B2 F2 Lw Bw Fw R' D' B2 F Uw Fw' U Lw Dw2 Fw2 D F' Uw2 U Rw2
5. F2 Lw U2 L Bw2 Uw2 Rw' D Lw' B' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 F L' D' Dw U2 Rw2 D' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U Lw Dw' Rw' B' D B' Dw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Dw Fw' Dw B' D Uw R2 Fw U B F' L U2 R' U L' Bw' L2 Rw' U' Fw' F2 D2 U'

Results Round 63: 
1:39.61 JianhanC
1:57.79 mycube
1:57.92 Ninja Storm
2:34.56 Riley


Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (May 2, 2012)

(2:01.22) 1:59.08 (1:53.52) 1:58.13 1:58.68 = 1:58.63


----------



## JianhanC (May 3, 2012)

Round 64

1:51.72, 1:48.37, 1:51.57, 1:49.42, 1:38.03 = 1:49.79

awful


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2012)

*Average: 3:12.61*
Round 64
3:25.56, (3:26.63), 2:56.28, 3:15.98, (2:55.96)


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 64
*Average of 5: 2:19.25*
1. 2:24.90 
2. 2:19.39 
3. 2:13.47 
4. (2:36.40) 
5. (2:06.38)


----------



## Riley (May 5, 2012)

Round 64

(2:36.73), 2:07.60, 2:18.43, 2:15.87, (2:03.98) = 2:13.97


----------



## mycube (May 7, 2012)

*Round 65:*
1. L2 Rw2 R Uw' B2 F' D2 U2 Lw D Dw Lw' Bw2 D2 B F2 Dw' Fw' U Lw' R' B Dw Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 B L2 Fw' Uw L' Lw2 B' R2 Bw Fw2 R2 B2 L2 Bw2 F D' B Bw F2 Uw Bw' R B Rw' Fw' Lw' Fw2 L Dw2 Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2
2. B' Dw' Uw U' Lw' R2 B2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Fw' L Uw2 U Lw2 Uw' U R2 D2 U Fw' Uw Fw2 F R Uw' Bw L2 Fw' U' B' Bw' L2 Bw' D Lw Rw Dw L2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw R' Bw Fw' Lw' Uw U2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Dw2 L2 D2 U Fw D2
3. U Fw' Rw Dw' Bw Fw2 L Lw' Dw' Uw' B Dw Lw Dw B Uw F L Lw Rw' D Fw' D' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw U' B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw U Lw Fw2 Lw' Dw' Bw F2 Lw2 Uw U' Bw2 Lw Rw' R Dw2 R' D2 F R' Bw2 Uw' U F Uw' L2 Lw2 R2 U
4. F' Lw2 Rw R' F' R U' L R2 U' Fw2 Lw D' Uw F2 Rw D2 U2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 Uw U2 B2 F' U' L' Lw2 Uw U' Bw' Dw Uw' F' R' U2 Bw' D Uw2 Fw' R D' L2 B' Bw' Lw2 Fw Uw' Rw F' Uw2 U Bw2 F' Dw2 Lw Fw2 L F Rw2
5. Rw R2 B U2 B D2 Rw2 Fw' Dw U2 L' Lw Rw Dw' Uw' Bw Dw R' D' L2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw L Lw D R' Bw' Lw2 Fw D Dw' Uw' F2 D2 Dw2 Uw U2 R2 B Uw L2 B D' Dw Fw R' Fw L Lw Rw' F Uw2 L R2 U2 Bw2 D Dw'

Results Round 64: 
1:49.79 JianhanC
1:58.63 mycube
2:13.97 Riley
2:19.25 Skullush
3:12.61 Mikel


Good luck everyone


----------



## JianhanC (May 8, 2012)

Round 65

1:45.23, 1:29.64, 1:39.74, 1:49.55, 1:43.08 = 1:42.68

gah


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 65
*Average of 5: 2:19.51*
1. 2:14.86 
2. 2:31.53 
3. (3:11.20) 
4. (2:01.87) 
5. 2:12.14


----------



## mycube (May 9, 2012)

1:58.25 1:57.46 1:56.06 (1:59.59) (1:55.33) = 1:57.26


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2012)

(2:07.26), 2:08.59, (2:22.91), 2:14.10, 2:17.42=2:13.37


----------



## Riley (May 11, 2012)

Round 65, Riley

Average: 2:13.41
(2:08.84), (2:30.79), 2:10.36, 2:17.01, 2:12.85


----------



## mycube (May 14, 2012)

*Round 66:*
1. Lw Uw Fw F' Dw2 R2 B2 Bw F' L2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 F Uw U' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 B2 U L' Lw' U2 Bw R2 D2 Dw L2 Rw2 D U' Lw F U2 R2 Dw' U' Lw' Dw2 Fw R Dw Rw F U R2 U' Bw2 R2 Fw Rw R' Fw Lw' R' U'
2. Bw Uw' B Dw' L' Rw2 Uw' B' D Dw' U Rw' Uw' Fw F U2 Rw' U' Fw Dw' Uw R Bw2 Uw' Lw' D' B' F Uw B R2 Uw Bw Fw2 Uw' U2 Bw L' R Bw Fw' L' Uw' B' Fw' R' Bw' Dw' B Lw' R' Fw2 R2 Dw Uw L' Rw' Uw Lw2 Rw'
3. D' Bw' F2 Dw Fw' D Rw F L2 Lw' B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 R Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw L' R' D' L' Lw2 F L' Rw' R D' Bw2 D' L D' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F' Dw' Uw' Lw' U2 L2 Lw' D2 Dw' Fw2 R2 D' F2 Dw Lw' Bw' F L Bw2 Uw2 Fw2
4. Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' Lw' R' Dw2 U Bw Fw' F' L2 Lw2 R' Bw Fw2 Rw R' B Dw' Fw2 Rw D2 Lw' Bw L Rw2 B' Bw Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw Uw' L' Lw D2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw F2 U' Fw D R Uw Fw2 Lw' Uw Rw' D' U'
5. Fw' U F D' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' U2 Lw Rw Uw' F Dw2 Fw' U2 F Dw' Bw L2 Lw' Dw B Bw2 Rw' R' U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Dw' Lw' D Dw' Uw' L2 Uw' B2 F Dw' Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' U' B2 F Dw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw Dw' B2 Dw Uw2 U L' Dw2

Results Round 65: 
1:42.68 JianhanC
1:57.26 mycube
2:13.37 Ninja Storm
2:13.41 Riley
2:19.51 Skullush

Good luck everyone


----------



## Skullush (May 15, 2012)

Round 66
*Average of 5: 2:10.76*
1. (2:27.06) 
2. (2:00.29) 
3. 2:08.63 
4. 2:10.27 
5. 2:13.37


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2012)

Round 66

1:33.73, 1:28.46, 1:40.18, 1:39.39, 1:33.15 = 1:35.42


----------



## mycube (May 15, 2012)

1:56.61 1:57.52 (1:59.41) (1:53.86) 1:57.96 = 1:57.36


----------



## labirint (May 17, 2012)

*Round 66.*

2:36.44
(2:15.30)
2:32.52
(2:58.46)
2:32.19

Average of 5:* 2:33.72*


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 19, 2012)

2:11.06, (2:33.35), 2:16.21, (2:08.12), 2:13.83 = 2:13.70


----------



## mycube (May 21, 2012)

*Round 67:*
1. Lw' R Dw' L D Dw' U2 R F' Lw F' Dw U Lw D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Bw2 R2 Fw' F2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw2 D Dw U' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B' Uw Bw' D2 Lw' Rw2 D2 R' U Lw2 B' Fw D Dw Lw Fw2 L' D2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw' R2 U'
2. F2 Dw' Bw U L R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Lw R2 F' D2 Lw2 F Uw2 R' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw U Fw' D B' Dw' Uw2 Bw Rw2 Fw Lw R2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw' U2 R Bw D' Dw' Rw' R2 Uw' Bw2 L' D L Dw L' Rw2 Dw R' B2 L2 Rw R' U' Lw' R2
3. F U' F Uw B2 Fw2 U R' Fw L' Lw2 Dw Bw2 F2 Uw' L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw Bw' Uw2 B Bw' Fw' R2 Bw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' D' Dw' F Rw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw Bw Dw Rw D Uw R Dw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' Fw Lw' Dw'
4. L R2 Uw' U' Lw R2 D Fw' L B L Lw Dw Rw2 Bw Rw R2 D Lw R' D B' Bw D' Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 B F' Lw2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw Rw F' Uw' L' Lw' Rw' R F' Dw' Uw2 L Uw2 F' Rw U' B Rw R2 U Bw
5. Bw2 L2 Rw2 R B' Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' R B2 Uw Bw2 L2 Dw2 Uw L Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' Lw' R Uw' Rw' Dw U F' Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' L' Lw' Uw2 L' Fw2 U Fw' D Rw2 Dw2 Lw' B' R' Bw2 Fw' F2 U' L Rw' R' B2 L2 Uw'

Results Round 66: 
1:35.42 JianhanC
1:57.36 mycube
2:10.76 Skullush
2:13.70 Ninja Storm
2:33.72 labirint

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (May 21, 2012)

1:54.96 1:55.22 (1:48.66) (1:58.33) 1:51.21 = 1:53.80


----------



## Skullush (May 21, 2012)

Round 67
*Average of 5: 2:18.18*
1. (2:11.50) 
2. (2:25.56) 
3. 2:25.51 
4. 2:14.65 
5. 2:14.39


----------



## JianhanC (May 23, 2012)

Round 67

1:45.71, 1:54.85, 1:32.54, 1:39.82, 1:42.66 = 1:42.73


----------



## labirint (May 24, 2012)

Round 67.

2:36.93, (2:30.81), 2:42.25, (2:44.56), 2:36.21 =* 2:38.46*


----------



## Czery (May 27, 2012)

Session average: 2:38.95
1. (2:08.99+) 
2. 2:29.82 
3. 2:39.83 
4. 2:47.19 
5. (2:54.58) 

I spent the last 2 hours doing an Ao12 on my 7x7. Surprisingly enough, I broke my 5x5 pb not long after that. As you can see, it has been all downhill since.


----------



## mycube (May 28, 2012)

*Round 68:*
1. Rw2 Fw' Lw' U B' L2 Uw U2 Lw2 Rw R2 U2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 B2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 L' R' D' Rw' Fw F D' F Uw' U' Rw2 Fw2 L2 D' Dw' U' Rw Dw' Rw' R2 Bw L Rw' Uw F2 Dw Lw Bw' F' Dw2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw B Lw2 Rw' D Rw2 Dw
2. B2 Fw2 D' B' F2 Dw' L2 Uw' Rw' B2 U2 L' Rw' D' Uw L' Lw' Bw2 L' U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' D' B2 Rw Uw2 U2 R' B2 L Fw2 Lw R' B' Dw2 B' L' Rw2 R2 B' F2 Dw U2 Rw' Uw' F Uw2 Fw' F Dw2 Lw' R2 B Uw' Rw Dw Uw' Bw2
3. Bw Uw2 F U' B Fw Lw B2 Fw2 F' Rw F' Uw' L' Bw' Dw' B Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw F2 L2 Lw R2 B' Bw D L2 Bw2 F2 D2 L' Rw R D Uw Fw' Lw2 Rw' Fw U2 R D Dw2 Lw' Rw U2 R2 Dw Lw' Rw Dw2 B2 Fw' Dw2 U B' Fw Lw
4. R2 B2 D2 Uw' F2 L' Rw F L2 D' Uw Lw Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Uw' B2 Bw' L2 U' F2 R D R Uw' B' L2 F2 D' Lw Dw2 Lw' Bw' D Fw F' Dw2 L B F' L' Dw L' Bw2 D Uw2 U' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Lw Rw R F D U' B Lw'
5. L F' L Fw L2 F Lw2 D2 Fw F D L2 D2 B' Bw' U2 L' Rw' Bw F' Lw Bw2 L2 R Dw2 B' Fw2 L2 Dw2 U' F2 Rw' Uw B' U R Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 R' Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Bw U' F2 D Dw' Lw' Rw2 U B Lw2 R2 D Rw'

Results Round 67: 
1:42.73 JianhanC
1:53.80 mycube
2:18.18 Skullush 
2:38.46 labirint
2:39.95 Czery

Good luck everyone


----------



## Czery (May 28, 2012)

第六十八圆

平均: *2:32.16*
1. 2:40.66 
2. 2:29.04 
3. (2:16.53) 
4. (2:45.05) 
5. 2:26.79 

有进步！希望下一次可以达到2：30一下！


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2012)

1:49.40 (1:45.83) (1:55.93) 1:51.16 1:48.27 = 1:49.61
sub1:50


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2012)

Round 68

1:38.17, 1:56.64, 1:53.69, 1:49.98, 1:36.35 = 1:47.68

Hope I get used to this tensions or find better ones before this Saturday.


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2012)

Round 68
*Average of 5: 2:09.40*
1. (2:31.62) 
2. 2:11.58 
3. 2:09.99 
4. (2:02.57) 
5. 2:06.64


----------



## labirint (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 68

*Average of 5: 2:43.28*
1. 2:41.52 
2. (2:49.53) 
3. (2:33.25) 
4. 2:40.02 
5. 2:48.30


----------



## mycube (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 69:*
1. B Lw' Rw2 U2 L' Lw' U L2 Rw B' Dw' U' Lw Fw L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw B Rw2 U Rw' Bw' Uw2 B2 Fw' F Rw D L' Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 Uw U Bw' Fw U Lw Rw F' D Fw' Lw2 R F2 Dw Bw Fw2 F2 U Fw2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw2 F2 Rw Fw2
2. Fw F' Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw' R B2 Fw F' Uw2 Lw Uw2 U2 Bw' Dw Uw2 R' B' R' B' Rw' Bw Lw2 Rw U' Rw Bw F D2 L Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw B' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 Uw U2 Bw R' Fw2 D' F2 R U B' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw Lw2
3. Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' F' Lw Rw D' Dw' Bw2 Lw U Fw2 F' D2 Bw2 F Uw' Bw D2 U R' Dw' L2 Lw2 R Dw' Uw2 F2 R2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Dw' B' Bw2 L' R2 Uw U Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 Bw Fw F' D' Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw Rw2 Uw
4. F U2 B' Bw' F' L D Lw Dw B Bw2 Dw' U2 R' Fw R' Fw' U' B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' D' Dw2 L Bw F R2 Uw Rw2 R' Bw' F' Dw R' Dw2 F D Dw2 Uw' B L' R' Bw' Dw U Bw2 L Lw' Rw D Lw' Rw Bw' Lw U' L B L' D
5. Rw' R B' L R2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 F Dw Fw' Dw' U' B' Dw2 R F' R Uw2 U Lw' Dw Bw' R2 Fw' D U' B Fw' Rw R2 B2 L2 Rw' F' L' Dw U2 Fw' Lw R' Uw2 U' Bw F' D2 B2 Fw D' B F R' D2 U' Fw L' R Fw F' U

Results Round 68: 
1:47.68 JianhanC
1:49.61 mycube
2:09.40 Skullush
2:32.16 Czery
2:43.28 labirint 

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (Jun 6, 2012)

1:53.22 (2:00.31) 1:55.00 (1:53.16) 1:55.15 = 1:54.46
5 secounds worser than last week :/


----------



## Riley (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 69

Average: 2:14.91
2:17.86, 2:15.32, (2:29.52), 2:11.55, (2:03.43)


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 69
*Average of 5: 2:08.06*
1. (2:24.11) 
2. 2:06.63 
3. (1:58.23) 
4. 2:10.78 
5. 2:06.76


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 69

1:31.76, 1:40.49, 1:39.46, 1:38.81, 1:27.43 = 1:36.67


----------



## Czery (Jun 7, 2012)

Session average: 2:36.43
1. 2:33.80 
2. 2:38.32 
3. (2:23.40) 
4. (2:44.12) 
5. 2:37.17 

Slightly more consistent. Bad t/d redge pairing.


----------



## henkka (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 69

avg *4:16,40*

(3:57,35)
4:10,90 
4:28,24
(4:30,48) 
4:10,07

I'm no good, but managed to get sub 4 which is my PB


----------



## mycube (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 70:*
1. Rw' Bw D' Uw' U B Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Bw' L R' D Uw2 F' D Dw2 Rw B Lw Rw R' D' Uw L Lw' Bw2 F' D B' Bw2 R D' L R Bw Lw' Bw F2 Dw2 B' Bw' Fw Lw R B' Uw2 Rw R2 U Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw D R' B L' Lw2
2. Fw2 L2 Rw' D Uw2 Bw' F D Uw' U2 R2 Uw' B' Uw' Rw B2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Bw' Uw B Bw' Uw F Rw2 Fw' F2 D B Fw' Lw2 F D2 R U' B2 L2 D2 Rw' B' Dw B2 F' Lw2 Dw Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Dw' U2 Bw
3. U' F' L' Lw Rw U2 L' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L Bw2 Rw R' Bw2 Fw F D' Fw2 D' B Fw F Lw' B' Bw2 Fw2 U Lw Dw2 Uw' L Rw B' D' Rw R D' B Uw Bw D' L2 R F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' U' Bw L2 Rw' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw D
4. F U' Bw' L Lw' U2 R2 Dw' Lw B' Bw R' F2 L Rw2 F' R2 D Rw R' D Dw L Rw2 B2 Fw L Rw R2 F2 Uw' U2 Rw Dw' Lw R2 Bw F2 L2 Bw' Dw Uw2 U' L' Rw F Uw2 U2 L2 Uw B' F' L' Dw' U2 Lw Rw' B Bw2 D'
5. Uw L' D Fw2 L R D Uw U B L' Bw2 L2 B2 L' Lw D2 F' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Bw R2 B' L' Bw2 Lw B Lw' Rw Dw2 Fw' U B2 L Rw' Fw' F Lw' F' D' Dw' U2 B' R' Dw2 U' Lw' D2 L' U Bw Uw2 Rw' R' Uw Rw'

Results Round 69: 
1:36.67 JianhanC
1:54.46 mycube
2:14.91 Riley
2:08.06 Skullush
2:36.43 Czery
4:16.40 henkka

Good luck everyone


----------



## Czery (Jun 13, 2012)

Session average: 2:58.28
1. 3:05.93 
2. (3:10.67) 
3. (2:21.11) 
4. 3:09.13 
5. 2:39.78 

Couldn't remember how to edge pair.


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2012)

1:55.78 1:53.83 (1:57.97) 1:53.72 (1:52.36) = 1:54.44


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 70

Average: 2:14.45
(2:23.31), 2:12.48, (2:07.25), 2:11.86, 2:19.00
Comments: Better than last week.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 70

1:36.74, 1:42.78, 1:29.04, 1:39.75, 1:30.92 = 1:35.81


----------



## mycube (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 71:*
1. Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R B' Uw2 U' L2 Fw' D U2 Lw2 R2 Bw Dw2 Rw R' Bw Dw2 Uw U2 L2 Lw' B Lw Dw2 U2 Lw2 B Dw2 Bw2 U' Fw D' F Uw2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Bw Lw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw U' L' B F' Lw2 Rw2 D' F L R Dw' Uw2 L' Lw
2. Rw B' L2 U Lw2 D2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 U2 R2 D2 Dw' U B' Bw F2 Uw L' Bw L' D L' Lw B Rw2 R2 Dw Fw L2 Rw2 B2 Bw F U Fw Dw2 Fw' F' Dw2 Rw' Uw R F2 Dw2 L' R Bw2 Rw Fw R Dw' Fw L Fw Rw2 D' Dw R2 Dw
3. B D' Bw' L' Lw B2 Fw2 L Uw Lw2 Uw2 Lw B2 D' Uw2 U' B' D2 B' L2 Rw Bw Lw2 R2 D2 Bw' Dw B F L' Rw R Bw F2 Rw' Bw2 F' U2 B2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw L2 Lw B R2 Dw2 Fw2 L Rw' Dw' U Lw R2 Fw2 L Lw D2
4. Bw Fw' Lw' F Dw' R' Dw B2 D Uw2 B2 D Bw Fw U2 B2 R2 D' Dw' R D Dw' B D2 Uw' Fw2 D' U2 Lw U F U' Bw2 Lw R B2 Rw' U R D' F2 L Lw' F' R' Dw Fw R D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Uw Fw2 D Dw Uw2 U F'
5. R2 D Rw2 Dw2 Lw D2 B2 Fw2 U2 F' Lw' Uw Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw R2 B2 Rw2 D2 Bw L Fw2 U Lw' F' U F2 Rw2 Bw' U2 Fw2 Uw R Dw Fw Dw L' B Lw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 U Fw2 Dw' Bw' Lw Uw Lw B' L2 B Uw

Results Round 70: 
1:35.81 JianhanC
1:54.44 mycube
2:14.45 Riley
2:58.28 Czery

Good luck everyone


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 18, 2012)

times (reset):
2:03.77, 2:04.96, 2:18.20, 2:24.60, 2:20.20

current avg5: 2:14.45 (σ = 6.76)


----------



## Czery (Jun 18, 2012)

Some round

Average: 2:35.62 (σ = 4.78)

(2:24.60), (2:52.55), 2:41.14,2:32.95, 2:32.76

Pretty good centers. Edge pairing could be better.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 71

1:24.52, 1:25.48, 1:41.06, 1:45.00, 1:41.42 = 1:35.99

started out great


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 71

Average: 2:03.67
2:07.79, (1:54.34), (2:13.27), 2:05.03, 1:58.18
Comments: Getting closer, and more sub 2's.


----------



## mycube (Jun 20, 2012)

1:50.15 (1:57.84) 1:51.50 1:57.15 (1:47.68) = 1:52.93


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2012)

*1:38.02 *

1:39.65, 1:39.89, 1:40.85, 1:32.40, 1:34.52

Nowhere near as good as I was a few months ago, but these and two others are the first I have done since.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 71 

Average: 3:34.69

3:28.69, 3:37.15, 3:34.73, 3:32.20, 3:45.31

Just broke the 4 minute mark a few days ago.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 71

Average: 2:32.17*

2:24.74, 2:28.00, 2:30.15, 2:50.06, 2:38.35

Comment: Really need some improvement in next couple of weeks pre comp. Dangerously borderline to making average cut or not!


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 72:*
1. Dw U2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw Rw' Dw Uw' U Lw Uw' R' D' L' U2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 R' Dw L2 B' Lw Dw Bw F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw D' Fw2 L' Lw F2 Lw' U Bw2 L2 F2 Lw' Fw' Lw' R' Uw Bw Lw D' Lw2 R' Bw' F Dw' Bw2 F' D2
2. Uw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' D' Uw L2 Rw' Bw' U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 B Dw Uw Rw Fw2 Lw D2 Dw' Uw L2 R' Dw2 Uw' U Lw' B R Uw Bw' D2 U2 F' D U' Rw' Bw' Lw U Bw2 D2 B Fw' R2 Dw L2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 B U2 B2 D' Uw B2 U2
3. Lw Rw' F' D2 Lw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 B F2 L U Lw' Fw2 D' Fw L2 F2 L' R2 F' Uw2 Bw' F Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw Fw Dw Fw' Lw R2 Dw Fw' Rw2 R B' Bw2 F R2 F Dw U' L R2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw B D' Bw' U L2 Lw' D2 Lw2
4. F L' U2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 U Rw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' Uw F' D2 Uw' L' D Uw U' Lw D Lw' Dw2 R' Bw' Fw Lw' Dw U R' Uw' U Rw' F2 Rw R2 B Bw2 F2 Lw F D' Uw Lw' Rw Dw L2 Bw L2 Rw D2 Uw B' Bw Fw' D2 Dw
5. Dw2 U Fw D' Uw2 L' R2 Bw F2 L2 Rw' U B2 Fw' R2 Bw D' Lw Bw' D' Bw2 L Uw Bw2 R2 B' L' R Fw' Lw' Rw2 D' Dw Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' R2 D' Dw Uw2 U' L2 Bw' D' Dw2 L B F Dw2 L Uw' Bw2 D' U2 Bw F2 U' B

Results Round 71: 
1. 1:35.99 JianhanC
2. 1:38.02 emolover
3. 1:52.93 mycube
4. 2:03.67 Riley
5. 2:14.45 Daniel Liamitz
6. 2:32.17 Selkie
7. 3:34.69 awesomecuber150 
8. 2:35.62 Czery

Good luck everyone


----------



## Riley (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 72

Average: 2:02.89
2:07.53, 1:58.80, (1:53.66), (2:09.56), 2:02.34


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2012)

(1:49.93) 1:54.94 (1:56.56) 1:50.43 1:54.63 = 1:53.33


----------



## Czery (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 72

Session average: *2:41.77* (σ = 1.64)
1. (*3:23.21*) 
2. 2:40.76 
3. 2:43.66 
4. 2:40.89 
5. (*2:25.31*) 

Those middle solves were too consistent. Should really work on look ahead. (that's all I'm doing this summer)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 72 
2:41.49, 2:36.67, 2:34.40, 2:31.75, 2:39.72
session avg: 2:36.93


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 72 

Average:3:38.17

3:38.01, 3:36.66, 3:28.03, 3:40.20, 3:39.83


----------



## DrCube (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 72: (FAIL)

Average: 3:12.59

3:07.85, (2:54.73), (3:30.19), 3:21.26, 3:08.67

Comments:
Really could've done a lot better. First solve had a pop during edges, 3rd solve had a pop during f2l (), 3rd and 4th solves had a messed up G-perm (same one that I "already know") Yeah. Not good at all...

-DrCube


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 72

Average: 2:36.67*

2:34.27, 2:28.88, 2:45.97, 2:36.18, 2:39.57

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:28.88
worst time: 2:45.97

current avg5: 2:36.67 (σ = 2.68)
best avg5: 2:36.67 (σ = 2.68)

session avg: 2:36.67 (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 2:36.97


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 72

1:44.41, 1:31.83, 1:41.72, 1:43.27, 1:41.08 = 1:42.02

Sick :/


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 72: 1:48.88

1:47.93, 1:51.39, (1:56.86), (1:46.88), 1:47.32

Thought that 1:56 was going to screw things over, but it was all good ^_^"


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 1, 2012)

Round 72
Goal: Sub 1:45 (0/3)
Average: 1:50.94
1:54.29, (1:42.93), (1:56.82), 1:47.33, 1:51.20


----------



## mycube (Jul 2, 2012)

*Round 73:*
1. Bw Rw' Dw Bw2 L2 B Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 R D B Fw' Rw2 R Uw U Lw2 U' Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw' Bw2 R Bw Uw' L2 Dw' Bw' U' B2 Bw Rw Fw2 D' B' Bw' L2 U2 Rw R' F' Dw Rw2 R B2 L2 Bw' F Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw F L2 Bw
2. F' L' D2 R2 B Uw Fw' Dw' Lw2 Fw Dw Lw' Fw L Lw2 Rw2 B' Lw2 Fw' U L2 Lw R2 Bw R Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw Lw2 Bw U2 B Dw' F' L R2 B' Dw R D F2 D2 Uw' L' Uw Fw' L2 Bw' Lw B' Lw' D2 R' F2 Lw F' Dw'
3. B2 Rw B F2 Rw2 Fw2 D Bw' F2 Lw' Fw U' F' Rw2 F D2 B L' F2 U2 Lw' F' L B' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' U L2 Lw2 B' Fw2 D2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw' U B2 D' Rw B' U Fw' Dw2 F' L2 Dw2 Uw' F' D' L2 B2 L' Dw Bw2
4. Lw R2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw' B2 U2 Bw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw2 D' Lw' Rw2 R Fw L Lw' Uw2 U2 Rw' R D2 F2 Lw' D' B' Fw' F Lw R' B Lw' B' F' D Uw' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw R Uw' Bw' R Dw2 Lw Rw
5. Lw D2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw B2 F2 Uw' U' Bw L' R2 B' Uw2 L Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 D2 Bw' Lw' Fw' Rw' Dw B' Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Bw2 F' Rw B L D2 L Dw' R2 B D Bw U Rw2 R2 D' Uw' R2 Uw' U2 F D Lw2 B' L'

Results Round 72: 
1. 1:42.02 JianhanC
2. 1:48.88 Ninja Storm
3. 1:50.94 Unnoticed
4. 1:53.33 mycube
5. 2:02.89 Riley
6. 2:36.67 Selkie
7. 2:36.93 NevinsCPH
8. 2:41.77 Czery
9. 3:12.59 DrCube
10. 3:38.17 awesomecuber150

Good luck everyone 

wow 10 people joined last week. nice to see so many people in here  keep cubing!


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 73

Average: 2:03.58
2:03.31, (2:20.85), 2:12.56, (1:54.58), 1:54.87


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 73

1:31.46, 1:40.43, 1:26.54, 1:38.19, 1:29.49 = 1:33.05

meh


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 73

Average: 2:36.23*

2:32.99, 2:35.90, 2:43.99, 2:27.84, 2:39.81

number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:27.84
worst time: 2:43.99

current avg5: 2:36.23 (σ = 3.42)
best avg5: 2:36.23 (σ = 3.42)

session avg: 2:36.23 (σ = 3.42)
session mean: 2:36.11


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2012)

(1:57.69) 1:49.72 1:55.30 (1:48.91) 1:53.08 = 1:52.70


----------



## Czery (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 73
===============

Average: *2:23.86* (σ = 0.22)

Details:
2:23.87, 2:23.63, (2:46.84), 2:24.07, (2:20.99)

Improvement! Yay. Very consistent too.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 73

2:39.48, 2:19.35, 2:32.46, 2:33.61, 2:25.40
session avg: 2:30.49


----------



## mycube (Jul 9, 2012)

*Round 74:*
1. Bw2 D' B' R F2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U R2 Fw2 Lw' D2 L' D2 U Lw' Fw Dw B' Bw' Fw D2 U Lw' Uw' F D2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw U' Lw' Bw' F2 D' Bw F Dw B2 F2 L' Lw Rw2 Dw L Lw' D2 F' L' Dw' B Lw2 Uw2 U F D' Uw F
2. Fw2 L2 Lw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Bw' U' B Bw2 F' Uw U Bw' D' Dw' U' R' D' Uw Fw' U L2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Fw L' R B Bw2 L' Lw' U2 B' F' Lw' B' D Bw D' U2 Bw2 Lw R2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L Bw' F2 Lw2 Fw F' L Lw' U2
3. D' B2 Bw F' Uw' L2 Dw Uw U' B' Bw' Fw2 F' Lw2 U2 Lw' R D Rw D' B D Uw R2 B L' Rw Dw' Uw U' R2 Fw2 F' L' Uw' Rw U2 B2 D2 U' B Fw2 F U' L' Bw Lw Uw L' Dw' Fw' Uw B2 F2 U Lw2 Bw F2 D2 Dw
4. U' Lw2 B Fw' F' L' F Dw' R Bw L2 Rw Dw B2 Rw' D' Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw L' Lw B' Bw2 D Dw Rw R' D' U F Uw U Lw D2 Dw2 Bw' F2 Dw' Uw2 U' F2 Dw' F U' Bw2 F D' L' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D'
5. D' L Rw2 R2 B L2 Rw D Uw' Fw' R B2 Bw' Rw2 D B2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw' Fw' Dw' B R2 U2 R F' D' Dw U2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D L' R' D' Bw Lw' D B' Bw2 Lw' Dw U' L' R F Uw' U2 Bw' Fw2 U2 R' B Bw Uw' Fw2

Results Round 73: 
1. 1:33.05 JianhanC
2. 1:52.70 mycube
3. 2:03.58 Riley
4. 2:23.86 Czery
5. 2:30 NevinsCPH
6. 2:36.23 Selkie

Good luck everyone


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 74

Average: 1:57.37
(2:01.72), 1:56.88, 2:01.37, (1:52.14), 1:53.86
Comments: Finally sub 2 here!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

1:50.65

1:48.44, 1:47.79, (1:41.75), 1:55.72, (2:03.12)

That 2:03 was so bad... Looked over edges, had a nasty lockup... Grr.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 74
Racing to sub 2

2:18.14, 2:41.43, 2:53.20, 2:10.38, 2:08.83

session avg: 2:23.32

Could've been better, 2nd solve was a fail attempt in preserving first pair of F2L, 3rd solve was a fail during exec of alg for last tredge, messed up some other tredges too.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 74

1:34.35, 1:35.12, 1:26.84, 1:45.63, 1:26.81 = 1:32.10

I guess it helps with the tps and lookahead after doing 7x7, heh.


----------



## mycube (Jul 11, 2012)

1:48.02 1:54.36 1:56.06 1:54.94 1:54.83	= 1:54.71


----------



## Czery (Jul 12, 2012)

Session average: 2:41.01
1. (2:56.28) 
2. (2:17.81) 
3. 2:47.95 
4. 2:40.70 
5. 2:34.37 

Crap edge pairing.


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 75:*
1. Lw2 B2 D' U' Rw' Fw' Lw U' Fw D2 Uw Lw2 D' L2 R2 Bw Uw' Lw' R2 Fw' Dw Lw' R D2 Dw Uw' Lw' B2 U' Bw F Rw' R2 D F R' Bw' Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 U2 R' Uw2 Fw R Dw' R2 D2 U Rw D Fw Dw Bw Dw2 U2
2. Fw F2 Uw' R B' U2 B' Bw2 L2 Uw2 B L2 R2 Uw F' U2 Lw2 U L2 Dw' B' Bw2 Fw D2 Bw' L Rw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Dw U Rw' R' Fw2 Dw B Bw Fw' L Bw' Lw' Bw2 D' R2 B' Uw2 U' L Rw' F2 L' R' Dw L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2
3. L' D Rw' R' Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 B Bw2 F2 L2 Bw Fw U' B' U' Fw2 Dw' L Lw B Bw' Fw2 F2 U L2 D Uw U' Fw2 U' L2 Lw2 Rw R Dw' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 F R F Lw2 Rw Dw U' Rw' Bw2 Uw L' U'
4. Dw' Fw' Dw Rw2 F2 Dw' Rw2 R' D2 L D2 Dw B' Bw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 B' U2 B2 D B Dw2 L2 D Uw' Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw D' B Uw' F L2 R' B D' Dw L2 Lw2 U2 Bw' Lw R2 B Rw2 B' Dw' R2 Fw L' Dw Lw F2 Dw2 R2 Uw' Bw' Uw'
5. Bw' R2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw' R F' U' Lw2 Uw' R' Bw Rw R2 B' Fw D2 Lw2 Bw D' Rw Fw2 U' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 D Dw2 U2 R' D Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 Dw L' Rw' R' B Rw' R2 F D' Uw U2 B2 Rw U L2

Results Round 74:
1. 1:32.10 JianhanC
2. 1:50.65 Ninja Storm
3. 1:54.71 mycube
4. 1:57.37 Riley
5. 2:23.32 NevinsCPH
6. 2:41.01 Czery


Good luck everyone


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 75
Average = 5:53.21*
6:05.72, (6:22.22), (5:13.35), 6:01.28, 5:32.62


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 75

1:46.83, 1:52.45, 1:50.85, 1:34.43, 1:42.74 = 1:46.81 :fp


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round 75

Average: 2:25.49*

2:15.45, 2:29.81, 2:27.03, 2:20.17, 2:29.28

_Comment:_ PB Ao5 and first ever average without a sup 2:30, just a pity I could not have done this at the weekend. Still I have to attribute some of the improvement on the advise from Rob Yau at the weekend on fast four edges, thanks


----------



## mycube (Jul 17, 2012)

(1:56.28) 1:55.11 1:53.40 (1:49.59) 1:55.46 = 1:54.66
:<


----------



## Czery (Jul 17, 2012)

Session average: 2:34.81
1. (2:26.41) 
2. 2:37.79 
3. 2:34.49 
4. 2:32.16 
5. (2:48.78) 

Bad 3x3.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 75

Average: 1:45.80*

1:43.89, (1:50.88), (1:39.89), 1:48.79, 1:44.72

Nice average.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 75

Average: 3:36.41

3:53.38, 3:41.48, 3:14.37, 3:56.84, 2:57.60

Also to Mycube I was looking at my old times and you put 3:43.69 for my time but its 3:34.69. It was Round 72 page 96.


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2012)

Round 75

Average: 1:53.23
1:58.04, 1:49.77, 1:51.88, (2:09.64), (1:47.99)
Comments: Pretty good for me. Sub 1:50 next time!


----------



## mycube (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry for the late ending of the round but i had a few hard days to manage.

*Round 76:*
1. Rw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw' L2 R D Bw2 Lw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 B L2 B2 Bw' D2 Dw' Bw2 U' Fw Rw' D U' B' D Bw2 Fw' L' Rw' U' B2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw Fw2 Rw Bw2 F' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 L' Rw D' Dw Uw Rw F2 Rw D L Uw Lw2 F R'
2. D' Dw2 Lw' Dw L B' L U Lw2 Dw' Bw Rw Dw Uw' L B D' Bw' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 Lw Fw U Rw D' B L2 R' B Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' F' Lw' B Bw Rw Dw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw D B2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' B' F'
3. Uw2 Fw' F' R' B2 D' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D B2 Fw2 F Dw2 R' D Uw' F' D' Bw2 U L2 Rw' Bw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' F2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 L2 D Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw Dw' Uw Lw' R' D2 Uw F2 D' B D2 Uw U2 L' F Rw2 Bw' D2 R Uw2 Rw' R'
4. R2 Fw' F2 D2 Lw U2 L' Bw2 Rw' D' Dw2 Uw' U Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' D Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw F U2 Bw' U F2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw D' R B2 Uw L' D Bw' U' Fw Uw Rw Dw R2 Dw L' Rw' B' Fw2 L' B2 Rw U B' Bw' F2 L2 D2 L' B'
5. B' L' B2 Fw F' L B Rw' R F' Rw2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 D' Rw Fw F L' U B' Fw' Lw Rw D Bw2 L' Lw' Rw R' Uw2 F2 D2 Dw2 F2 R U R' Fw2 F2 D' Uw U2 B' L B Dw B U' F2 D2 Lw2 R' Dw' B' D Uw' Bw2 R2

Results Round 75:
1. 1:45.80 Unnoticed
2. 1:46.81 JianhanC
3. 1:53.23 Riley
4. 1:54.66 mycube
5. 2:25.49 Selkie
6. 2:34.81 Czery
7. 3:36.41 awesomecuber150
8. 5:53.21 DuffyEdge


Good luck everyone 



awesomecuber150 said:


> Also to Mycube I was looking at my old times and you put 3:43.69 for my time but its 3:34.69. It was Round 72 page 96.



sorry for this mistake. i corrected it


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 25, 2012)

Round 76

1:40.89, 1:29.69, 1:37.27, 1:29.25, 1:30.48 = 1:32.48


----------



## KCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

Round 76
2:08.05, 2:12.30, 2:00.14, 1:55.65, 2:06.34=2:04.84
I need to lube my 5x5


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 76

Average: 1:57.72
1:53.92, 2:03.21, 1:56.02, (2:09.04), (1:43.57)
Comments: Bleh...


----------



## mycube (Jul 26, 2012)

(1:56.94) 1:55.11 1:54.58 1:56.13 (1:53.88) = 1:55.27


----------



## Czery (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think I can make competition cut off...

Average of 5: 2:15.02
1. 2:14.68 
2. 2:15.55 
3. (2:12.25) 
4. (2:33.87) 
5. 2:14.82


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Round 76*

*Average: 3:08.96*

3:01.49, 2:57.43, 3:07.65, 3:21.67, 3:17.75

My averages are all over the place. Last week was 3:36 then I had a competition and got 2:57 and now 3.08. The competition was 2 days later. 

Thanks for fixing that mycube.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, I'd like to join. Aiming for sub-2. Only really just started practising 5x5x5. 

Round 76

*session avg: 2:07.205 (σ = 2.37)*
2:21.572, 2:03.862, 2:09.076, 2:08.677, 2:00.645


----------



## mycube (Jul 30, 2012)

*Round 77:*
1. U2 B Fw Dw' U' B Fw' D' F Uw' Fw' D L Rw' R2 Dw Uw2 R2 Dw' B2 D' U Lw F' U2 Lw D2 U' Rw2 R U Fw' U' R2 Dw' Bw Lw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 F R D R D' Lw2 Dw2 B Dw' L' Rw R2 Dw U' F2 Lw' R' Uw2 B' F2
2. D2 F2 Lw R2 Dw' U2 R' Uw' L' Fw2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw' F2 L' Fw Uw U2 R Uw' F Rw' Bw2 L' Uw' B2 D2 L' Dw2 Rw' D' Bw Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw L2 Rw Bw Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw R2 B2 Bw2 D' B2 Fw D2 Dw' Lw' U2 L Bw D2 Bw
3. D Dw' Uw2 U F R Fw2 Rw' U F' Dw U2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 F2 L' Lw Rw' Uw' U L2 D2 Lw Bw' F2 Uw' L' U B2 R2 Dw2 F2 Rw2 B' Bw' D' L Fw Lw2 D Dw2 Rw' D Uw' B' F' D Fw2 F' Dw Uw' Fw' Dw' Bw2 F' U' L' R' D'
4. Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw D2 U L R F Uw F2 Uw U R2 B Rw' R' Bw Dw L Rw Dw2 Uw' Fw' D U' Lw2 D Fw' R2 Bw R2 F R' Fw Uw U' Bw D' Dw2 Lw' R' D2 Uw B Bw2 L B2 Lw' R' Bw' Lw' R Dw' B2 Bw U2
5. L2 Dw R2 Uw2 L Uw' F U2 F D2 L' Lw' Rw R2 D2 Dw2 F' Uw U2 Lw2 D' R D2 Dw2 Fw D2 Dw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 L' Lw2 Bw' Uw U F2 U' Bw' Rw D' Dw' Bw' Uw U2 Fw L' Rw2 Dw L' R U' Bw' Fw Lw Fw F2 L' B Fw2

Results Round 76:
1. 1:32.48 JianhanC
2. 1:55.27 mycube
3. 1:57.72 Riley
4. 2:04.84 KCuber
5. 2:07.21 Phlippieskezer
6. 2:15.02 Czery
7. 3:08.96 awesomecuber150

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (Jul 30, 2012)

1:52.84 (1:46.77) (1:54.21) 1:47.77 1:50.93 = 1:50.51


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2012)

(1:58.63), 1:47.48, 1:57.54, 1:48.20, (1:39.86) = 1:51.07


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

1:50.84, 1:47.32, 2:13.65, 1:47.89, 1:50.01=1:49.58, good average or me


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 3, 2012)

Round 77

*session avg: 2:08.992 (σ = 4.79)*
2:13.220, 1:56.250, 2:15.881, 2:11.465, 2:02.292

Wonder if I'll ever hit that sub-2 mark...


----------



## mycube (Aug 6, 2012)

*Round 77:*
1. Dw Fw2 Uw Bw2 R B' Bw F2 D2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw L' B Fw2 U' Bw F' L2 Lw2 B Bw' D' F2 L' Dw' Uw2 U Fw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw' B' Dw2 L' B F R' F' Rw Dw Rw' B' F2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Uw F' Dw' B2 F2 Rw' R' U2 Fw Dw Rw
2. D' Bw2 F2 Uw' Fw' L2 Bw' F2 Rw' D B2 L2 Rw' Uw B Fw' Lw' R' Fw Uw' F' Dw2 U2 B2 Bw F2 U2 B2 R' D' Dw Uw U' R Bw L Rw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Uw' F2 Uw Bw' Uw2 Bw Lw Rw' R2 D' L2 R' Dw2 Uw' B2 F2 D Fw'
3. F' L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw' L D' Uw2 Bw U2 F' D2 Bw2 F2 L2 D Rw F R' F Dw B2 R Fw' D2 Dw L2 Dw Rw' Fw Lw Fw U' B' F2 U2 B U' R2 F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw L2 F' D Uw2 B Fw' F2 L2 Fw2 F2 D2 Bw' F2 Uw Rw
4. F2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 L' Fw' Rw U B2 Bw Lw2 Rw Uw' Lw Bw F2 Rw' R2 Dw' Rw2 U Rw2 R Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw Bw2 L2 R Dw' L Lw' B' L2 U Lw' U2 F2 L R D L2 F' Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw U' R U2 Rw' D2 F2 U F2 D' R F' R2
5. Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw B Dw U Lw' Rw F Lw2 R' U' B2 Bw R2 F2 D L Dw' Uw2 L Bw Fw U' B' Fw2 F2 L Bw2 Rw' B2 Lw' Uw2 R' U R Fw Dw L' U Rw' F Lw2 Uw' L2 B2 Bw2 Fw' U' Rw' R2 B U R' U B' Lw' Rw2 Fw2

Results Round 76:
1. 1:49.58 KCuber
2. 1:50.51 mycube
3. 1:51.07 Riley
4. 2:08.99 Phlippieskezer

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (Aug 6, 2012)

(1:48.66) 1:51.59 (1:52.09) 1:48.71 1:51.75 = 1:50.68


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2012)

(1:57.87), (1:35.69), 1:56.88, 1:50.20, 1:52.59 = 1:53.22


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope I don't fail at my comp this weekend. >.<

Round 77
2:10.852, 2:24.914, 2:07.972, 1:59.811, 2:17.907 = *2:12.244 (σ = 4.17)*


----------



## Czery (Aug 8, 2012)

Average of 5: 2:22.30
1. 2:23.71[A] 
2. (3:01.34) 
3. 2:22.28 
4. 2:20.90 
5. (2:16.42)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Round 77

Average: 2:36.26*

2:26.92, 2:37.13, 2:29.22, 2:42.43, 2:59.41
number of times: 5/5
best time: 2:26.92
worst time: 2:59.41

current avg5: 2:36.26 (σ = 6.65)
best avg5: 2:36.26 (σ = 6.65)

session avg: 2:36.26 (σ = 6.65)
session mean: 2:39.02


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 77

Average: 2:52.87

2:41.86, 2:51.82, 2:48.28, 2:59.82, 2:58.50


----------



## KCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

1:42.62, 1:47.93, 1:50.30, 1:49.85, 1:39.47=1:46.80
PB!


----------



## mycube (Aug 13, 2012)

*Round 78:*
1. D' Dw' R U' R' B' Dw2 U2 Rw2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw D F L D' Dw R Bw2 F' D' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw B D F' L' Lw' Fw Dw2 Lw' B' Rw' D' U' B Bw' Fw' Dw Bw R' Fw2 F2 Uw L Bw' Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 Uw R' D Lw Dw' Uw B'
2. Lw Bw F D2 Dw Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F L2 R' D' L2 Rw Bw2 F Lw R' Fw2 D' Dw Lw' B Bw' Fw' Lw Fw2 L' Dw' Uw' L' Bw' Fw Lw' Dw2 B2 Lw Bw Rw2 Uw F Lw2 Rw' R' B2 F2 Uw U2 R' F Uw' Bw F2 L' Uw' B D2 U' Bw2 F
3. L2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Bw R Dw F2 U2 L U' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw Fw' D Dw2 B' Fw F' L2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Fw L Fw' U L Uw' R' Fw' L' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 F R2 U' L' Bw Dw L' Lw' R2 D' B2 Bw Lw Rw' R' Bw Dw' L
4. Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw Fw2 Lw2 B2 L Dw' Lw B2 F L2 Uw' F Uw' B Rw' Fw2 L Rw Fw Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' F' Uw2 L2 F2 Lw2 D F2 Lw F2 D L R Dw Uw2 U Bw' Uw' B' D Dw L' U R Bw' Dw U Rw2 Fw' D L B2 Dw' F Dw
5. B2 Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 L2 B L' D2 Dw Uw' U R Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 Uw B' Fw D Fw2 D' U' L Lw2 B F L2 Fw U2 R Uw Lw2 Rw R' D2 Dw' Fw R' B2 Bw' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw Dw2 L2 U2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' U2 Rw' R U L' D' F2

Results Round 77:
1. 1:46.80 KCuber
2. 1:50.68 mycube
3. 1:53.22 Riley
4. 2:12.24 Phlippieskezer
5. 2:22.30 Czery 
6. 2:36.26 Selkie
7. 2:52.87 awesomecuber150

Good luck everyone


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 78

avg5: 1:56.40 (σ = 3.33) (SUUUUUB-2! )
2:01.03, 2:18.99, 1:54.80, 1:53.37, 1:51.53


----------



## Riley (Aug 14, 2012)

1:54.25, 1:55.43, 1:49.29, (1:58.53), (1:45.67) = 1:52.99
Comments: Next week sub 1:50, I promise.


----------



## mycube (Aug 14, 2012)

(1:47.63) (1:56.08) 1:48.77 1:49.18 1:50.03 = 1:49.33


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 78

Average: 2:42.99

2:46.56, 2:37.31, 3:08.96, 2:37.57, 2:44.85

Wow 10 sec drop also had a 10 sec drop on 4x4.


----------



## CuberMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 78
Average: 1:50.11

(1:51.22), 1:35.24, (1:26.25), 1:37.53, 1:50.11

Last solve pop!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

1:42.63, 1:43.67, 1:53.41, 1:48.80, 1:31.44=1:45.03
Bad


----------



## mycube (Aug 20, 2012)

*Round 79:*
1. B Bw L R' Uw B U2 L2 Lw' F Rw B' Bw' F' Dw R2 D Bw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Uw Fw' U L' R' U2 Rw R' D R D Dw2 Uw' Fw F' U Rw2 U L Lw R2 Dw F2 Dw L' D2 B' Dw2 U Bw Dw Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' F' D'
2. L2 B' Rw R Bw' Dw2 F R' D2 Dw U L2 Lw Bw U2 B' L Rw D B2 Lw2 F2 D' Dw2 L Lw' B F U2 L' F Rw2 B' Bw Dw' R D Uw' F Uw' Bw Dw B' D' Uw U Lw Rw' Fw Lw' Rw D R2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 R' B2 Fw Rw2
3. Uw' R' B' U Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Bw Rw2 B L2 Rw R' B' Uw Fw2 Lw' D' Uw' L Lw' D2 U2 Lw D2 Bw L Rw2 B2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw L Lw Bw' L2 Bw' Fw' F L Rw' U B' F' U' L' Dw' Rw2 R B' D' Rw' R2 Fw' F Dw' Uw2 Bw
4. Dw Lw2 R' U Lw2 Fw' L R' Fw F R' B L R' F U' Bw R' D Fw' Rw' D2 Dw Lw2 Rw' B2 F D' Bw2 D2 Bw' Uw' L2 D' Lw U F Dw Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 D' F R' Dw' U L' F2 Uw B D Uw Lw Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw2
5. D Lw2 D' U' Lw2 R Uw' F2 L Lw F2 Uw' L B' Bw2 F Lw' Rw Fw2 R' D Uw B' L2 Rw2 B Lw U2 Lw Rw2 Dw U2 Bw2 L2 R' F2 Rw' D B' Fw' R2 Uw2 F Dw2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 Bw' Lw' B Fw2 D2 U2 Bw Dw' R Dw' Fw2 F2 Uw

Results Round 78:
1. 1:45.03 KCuber
2. 1:49.33 mycube
3. 1:50.11 CuberMan
4. 1:52.99 Riley
5. 1:56.40 Phillipieskiezer
6. 2:42.99 awesomecuber150

Good luck everyone


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

1:58.40, 1:38.90, 1:40.96, 1:38.99, 1:37.71=1:39.62


----------



## mycube (Aug 21, 2012)

1:48.16 (1:54.97) 1:50.93 1:52.06 (1:47.19) = 1:50.38


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 26, 2012)

2:43.90, 2:41.08, (2:21.08), (2:54.93), 2:27.62 = *2:37.53*

Single and Average PB !!


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Session Average: 1:57.79 PB!!
σ: 8.96
Best Time: 1:50.77
Worst Time: 2:11.27
Individual Times:
1:55.22, (1:50.77), (2:11.27), 1:59.05, 1:59.11


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

*Round 80:*
1. Rw U' Lw Bw Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 B' Rw' R' D2 Dw' R B2 Dw2 Uw2 L' R' Uw Rw B2 Dw' B2 D' Dw Fw' D2 Bw L2 B2 Fw2 Lw F Lw2 R Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Uw2 B Rw Fw Lw' Rw' Dw Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw Bw2 L' R2 Fw' L' Rw R2
2. Uw U B Bw D2 Bw' Lw2 D2 F L' Lw' U Lw2 B' F Rw2 F' Uw B' F2 D2 R2 D2 Fw2 F' L' Dw' Bw Uw2 Lw D Lw Bw Dw' F2 Uw' Rw R Fw Lw2 B2 Bw' R D2 U2 Bw Lw2 Dw' L2 F' U' L' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw Lw2 B2 L2 R2
3. D2 Dw L2 Lw' Dw2 U2 R' D2 Dw Lw2 R2 F2 Rw' D2 Uw Lw Bw' D B Rw2 U Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' Rw U' L2 U2 Rw2 Bw' D R2 Uw' F' D U2 L Dw2 Rw' Uw2 L' F' U Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' L2 Dw Uw' U2 B Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw' Uw
4. Rw Uw R D Fw2 Rw' R Dw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw U' F2 D Dw2 Uw Fw R2 D' Rw2 D' Rw U' L' R2 D B2 Bw2 U R2 Bw Dw L' R2 B2 U Lw Dw Bw R Dw Fw' Uw U2 F' D2 Uw2 U' F Rw' F R2 U' Rw' R2 Uw' U2
5. U' Lw Rw Bw' F2 Uw U2 Lw2 Bw D2 Bw F2 U2 F' Lw' Fw2 U2 Rw D Lw Rw' Bw' F Uw' Rw B' L' B' F D Bw Fw L Fw Uw Lw U' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' U' Lw' B2 F' Rw' Bw2 D' L' Dw' L D B2 Rw' B Uw L R' D Bw2 F

Results Round 79:
1:39.62 KCuber
1:50.38 mycube
1:57.79 ZhanChi5
2:37.53 FaLoL

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

1:51.91 1:54.65 1:56.43 (1:57.25) (1:49.36) = 1:54.33


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 80
Session Average: 1:58.17
σ: 5.47
Best Time: 1:54.61
Worst Time: 2:06.76
Individual Times:
1:59.55, 1:57.99, (1:54.61), (2:06.76), 1:56.97


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 80: 

(3:01.61), 2:58.57, 2:57.29, (2:44.39), 2:57.75 = *2:57.87*


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2012)

*Round 81:*
1. D' B2 F' Lw' B2 L' R' Bw' Lw Uw2 R D2 Fw Uw2 Bw L2 B Lw2 Rw' D2 Dw' U Fw' Uw Lw' R' B' Rw' Uw F D' R B Uw' B' L2 Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 B Fw' F L Lw2 R Bw2 D' Uw' Lw' Fw F2 R F L F2 Dw2 Fw' L2 R2
2. D2 L B Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw' B2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 R Fw' Dw Rw Uw2 B' Lw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' F2 D Uw' U2 Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B' L' Lw' Uw' B L F' Lw' Fw2 R' B' Dw' L Lw' R' Bw' D Dw' Fw' Lw2 B Fw U2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Rw F' D2
3. Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Uw U' B D' Dw2 Fw Lw Rw Fw' D' Uw' L' Uw2 F2 Dw2 B L Rw Uw2 L2 Dw' Rw' R' Fw Uw' Lw' Rw' D R B2 Bw' U L' Rw' B' Uw' B Fw' L2 B' Bw Uw' F' Dw2 Bw U2 R' U2 F2 U Lw' D' F L' R' Bw'
4. Rw2 U R2 Uw2 Fw F Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw D' F' D' B Bw2 F2 D2 Uw B2 F D' Uw U F2 R D2 R Dw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw R' Uw' B' Fw2 F Dw' R2 F2 D2 F2 Lw Uw2 U2 Lw' R Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw L' Bw Lw2 D2 B' Dw B' Bw' Fw2
5. Uw2 Lw Rw' Fw R' Bw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Fw Dw2 L B' Fw' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw Lw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw D' Dw R' D2 Rw' R' Fw D U' B L Bw Dw2 U2 Fw' R' B' D2 Lw2 B Rw2 Dw' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' L2 F' D

Results Round 80:
1. 1:54.33 mycube
2. 1:58.17 ZhanChi5
3. 2:57.87 FaLoL

one of the smallest rounds the last months.. any idea why?

Good luck everyone


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2012)

1:46.56 (1:47.56) 1:43.08 (1:25.43) 1:34.16 = 1:41.27

single PB and nice Average


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 81

2:59.92, (3:33.55), 2:56.78, 3:06.48, (2:54.50) = *3:01.06*

First Average with Advanced Edgepairing, I have to practice ...


----------



## Riley (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 81
(2:01.18), (1:44.20), 1:56.11, 1:55.39, 1:54.50 = 1:55.33


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 81
(6:21.31), 5:00.59, (4:38.99), 5:25.54, 5:19.56 = 5:15.23


----------



## mycube (Sep 10, 2012)

*Round 82:*
1. Lw' U B' Rw2 D Lw' U B' F' Rw' Fw' Lw R' D2 Dw' U' Lw2 D Dw2 L Bw' Fw L Uw' Bw2 Uw U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 B Bw' Fw F' Uw' L Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 Dw2 Lw Rw B Fw L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B Bw Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' L Bw2
2. B F2 Rw' R' Fw R' F' Lw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw B2 F' Rw Bw' Fw F2 D' F2 Lw2 D' Dw U L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 D2 U B' Rw B2 Uw' Lw2 D R2 Fw R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' Dw' L' D' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw' F2 Rw D2 Fw2 D2 U2 L' Dw
3. D U' F U2 R' D' Uw U R Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' D2 L2 Rw2 B Dw Fw' Lw R Fw D' U2 B2 Bw' F Lw' Uw2 L D B' Bw2 U2 Fw Dw Uw2 B' L' Uw' U R2 B Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw' F2 D2 F' L' Lw Rw Uw' B2 R' D2 Uw' Lw'
4. L Bw2 Fw' Rw Bw' Dw Uw' B' Fw F2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 Uw F2 U2 L2 B' Bw Uw' R Dw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw Uw' L Fw2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L Bw L2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' L Rw' Bw' L2 Fw2 Rw Dw' R2 F' D' U' Rw D U Fw2
5. Bw' U2 Bw Uw' B2 Dw' B' D2 F R2 Bw' Fw R2 Uw' L2 U Fw2 Dw2 F' D' Fw F' L2 Uw2 U2 F Dw' R2 B Fw' R2 F R B' Fw2 F2 D' Lw' D Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw U R' Bw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 Rw' U' Lw' B2 Bw F Rw2

Results Round 81:
1:41.27 mycube
1:55.33 Riley
3:01.06 FaLoL
5:15.23 anaveragecuber

Good luck everyone


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round 82

Average: 2:31.79*

Comment: Consistently disappointing!

2:45.81, 2:31.56, 2:24.77, 2:32.41, 2:31.40


----------



## mycube (Sep 12, 2012)

1:48.36 (1:48.86) 1:46.88 (1:44.75) 1:48.33 = 1:47.86


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 12, 2012)

Round 82

(3:25.30), (2:41.63), 2:50.55, 2:50.70, 3:19.67 = *3:00.30*


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 82
Goal: Sub 1:30
Average: 1:43.02
1:45.36, 1:33.10, 1:44.70, 1:52.47, 1:39.01


----------



## Riley (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 82

1:54.23, (1:42.13), 1:46.60, 1:43.14, (1:58.14) = 1:47.99


----------



## mycube (Sep 17, 2012)

*Round 83:*
1. D' Lw2 Uw Lw Bw' F' D2 Bw F Dw' Lw2 B2 L Bw L' Lw' Rw2 Fw R U L' Lw2 Rw' R' Fw' Lw Dw2 Fw' Dw L U2 L' R2 D Lw' R Fw' Uw Bw U2 Fw' U' R' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2 R' B' D Dw' L' Fw D Bw' L2 Fw' Lw2 D2 Uw
2. Dw B2 Uw' F Lw' Fw2 D' F' Lw' Dw Lw Uw Lw2 B Rw' R2 D' Dw2 Lw' F Rw Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' Bw' F D Uw2 F L2 R' Fw2 D' Dw' Rw' Dw2 F' Rw2 Uw Lw' B' R F' L Bw Fw F Dw Uw Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 L2 U L Lw
3. Dw Lw F' D' B' Fw D2 Lw' Fw Dw R D Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Bw L Bw D Lw R D Dw2 F2 Dw' L Lw Uw' Bw2 D' Bw L' U' L' Uw U' Rw R' Fw' Lw2 U' Rw' F2 Dw' F2 U F' D2 F' D2 R U2 R D Bw2 Lw' R B' Fw'
4. Rw' D2 Dw Rw2 Bw2 D2 Uw L Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 U2 F Uw2 Bw2 D' Dw' Bw' U Fw2 Rw R2 U' R F2 R Uw' Bw' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Lw' R' Dw2 U Rw2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 U F' U Bw' Fw L R Dw' Lw' Dw U2 Bw U' Lw2 F' Lw B F'
5. R' Fw F U' B2 Bw' Dw Uw' U' Lw D2 Lw Rw2 R2 B Bw F Dw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw R' F2 Dw' Fw R' Fw' Rw2 F' L' B2 L' R B' Bw' Fw F' R2 Dw Rw2 D L2 Fw' Rw' U' Lw Rw Bw2 D' U B2 Uw Bw U

Results Round 82:
1. 1:43.02 emolover
2. 1:47.86 mycube
3. 1:47.99 Riley
4. 2:31.79 Selkie
5. 3:00.30 FaLoL

Good luck everyone


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 82

(2:25.28), 2:46.66, (2:51.41), 2:25.78, 2:49.56 = *2:40.66*


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 82

(2:05.29), 2:02.16, 1:59.89, 1:55.63, (1:51.50) = 1:59.23
Comments: Starting a 5x5 relay, these were the first 5 solves. I'm thinking 1000 solves in a month.


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2012)

(1:31.19) (1:54.93) 1:40.18 1:47.19 1:44.66 = 1:44.01


----------



## KCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

1:31.32, 1:24.08, 1:43.52, 1:32.39, 1:28.27=1:30.66 PB single and average


----------



## AndersB (Sep 20, 2012)

2:15.51, 2:04.97, 2:17.45, 2:01.64, 2:15.25 = *2:11.91*


----------



## mycube (Sep 24, 2012)

*Round 84:*
1. Lw' Fw' Rw B2 U' F' Lw Rw' Fw' L2 Bw Fw2 Dw Fw Lw Dw R' F2 D' B Rw R B Uw2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R B Rw D' Dw' Rw Dw2 U2 Fw F2 D2 L Rw' Uw B2 Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Rw' U Bw' F2 L' Fw L B F U Rw2
2. B Bw Lw' B' Uw U2 L Dw Uw L' Fw2 F2 D2 Fw F Uw' L' Uw U2 B' D2 Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 B F Dw U L D' Dw Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 F' L' Rw' F2 L Rw2 R2 D U2 B2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Rw Uw' Fw
3. F Uw L' Lw' R2 Dw F2 U2 L2 Rw Dw B2 Bw L Rw2 R B2 Fw F' Rw R2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Rw' B2 Lw Bw Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 D Fw' F2 Uw L2 Dw L' Lw2 B Fw' L2 F Rw B' F2 Lw' Dw' R2 U Lw' R D F2 Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw R2
4. L D' L' Uw' Lw Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Dw U Lw2 B Bw' Lw Rw2 U' L R U B' D' R D Fw2 L2 D L R' D2 Bw D' Dw B Uw Lw' Rw B' L2 D Rw R' Uw' Bw Rw2 R2 Fw U' F2 U B R' B' Bw2 F U Rw' R Uw' B'
5. Rw Uw Lw' F D' Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 L Dw2 Uw2 R Fw2 F2 U2 B F Lw' Bw' D' B2 Bw2 D' F U2 B Lw Bw' R2 Fw2 L R2 U' L' Bw R2 Fw2 F2 Lw D R' Uw' Lw Uw U2 L' Bw' L2 D' U B Rw Dw U Rw D2 Lw' Fw2 F

Results Round 83:
1. 1:30.66 KCuber
2. 1:44.01 mycube
3. 1:59.23 Riley
4. 2:11.91 AndersB
5. 2:40.66 FaLoL

Good luck everyone


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 84

(2:03.77), (2:46.98), 2:39.91, 2:30.02, 2:42.10 = *2:37.34*

Single-PB !!


----------



## mycube (Sep 26, 2012)

1:44.93 1:43.33 (1:35.36) 1:45.91 (1:46.58) = 1:44.72


----------



## Mikel (Sep 30, 2012)

*3:10.88*
Round 84
3:11.61, 3:20.78, 3:00.26, (3:26.54), (2:55.89)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 84

2:13.77, 2:01.80, 2:04.36, 1:54.40, 2:02.19 = 2:02.78


----------



## KCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

1:43.00, 1:32.14, 1:26.16, 1:34.46, 1:47.92=1:36.53 :fp


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2012)

*Round 85:*
1. Dw' U2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L Rw' Dw2 F2 D2 U2 F' D L R' F2 Lw Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' U' R Bw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw Bw Fw Dw R' Fw2 Dw L R' Dw' B' F D' B2 D Dw' Bw2 F' Lw' Rw2 Fw U2 L Dw' Rw' Dw' Bw R'
2. L' Uw' Bw F' L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U' Rw Bw' Fw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 D Lw2 R' Dw Bw Lw' D2 U' Bw Lw R' U B2 F2 Uw' Fw' Lw Rw R D' Dw2 Uw U' L' Dw B2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw Rw D' B' Uw2 Lw2 U L R' B' Bw Fw' Dw2
3. B Rw' R' B' Bw' Uw2 Fw Lw2 Dw Fw F' Uw U' L2 Lw' D2 Bw Dw2 B' U2 Lw2 R Bw' L Dw' U2 F L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 F2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 D' R U2 L2 Rw' F' Dw' Lw' D F Dw U2 L2 Lw Rw2 Dw' R2 Bw Fw
4. D Uw Lw' F U Fw Dw Uw2 F2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 D' Bw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw R Bw U2 Lw2 Rw B' Dw L F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' Dw B2 U2 B2 R2 Fw' F' L2 Lw' U' Fw2 Lw Dw' U' B2 F Rw2 Fw2
5. D2 Fw2 Rw U2 B Dw' U2 L2 Bw Lw2 Dw U2 B U Fw2 Lw U' F D' Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 F2 Rw Dw2 U Lw2 Rw R' D2 Lw' U Lw' Fw R' B2 F' L' U2 L2 Rw2 R2 U2 Bw Fw2 D' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw Uw' U' Fw2 D2 L Lw2 D B' Bw'

Results Round 84:
1. 1:36.53 KCuber
2. 1:44.72 mycube
3. 2:02.78 NevinsCPH
4. 2:37.34 FaLoL
5. 3:10.88 Mikel

Good luck everyone


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2012)

Round 85

2:13.16, 2:03.28, 1:49.75, 1:56.09, 1:54.92 = 1:58.10

The cube is in good mood. :tu


----------



## mycube (Oct 4, 2012)

1:45.68 1:45.05 (1:34.55) (1:52.56) 1:48.81 = 1:46.51


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 85

2:40.86, 2:46.25, (2:23.84), 2:37.98, (2:48.78) = *2:41.70*


----------



## Riley (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 85

(1:53.69), 1:55.27, 1:57.84, (2:06.85), 2:02.46 = 1:58.52
Comments:


----------



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

Results Round 85:
1. 1:46.51 mycube
2. 1:58.10 NevinsCPH
3. 1:58.52 Riley
4. 2:41.70 FaLoL

*This are the last results in this thread*

the new 5+ race you can find here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38831-5-Race&p=788982#post788982

i would be happy to see you all there


----------

